# ICB2.0 - Wer kann am Trailbike auf einen Umwerfer verzichten? [Update: Ergebnis]



## nuts (27. Juli 2014)

Die Konstruktion unserer ersten Funktionsmuster ist bereits auf einem ganz guten Weg - nur eine Stelle bereitet der Konstruktion Schwierigkeiten: Viel Reifenfreiheit und genug Platz für Kettenblätter, kombiniert mit kurzen Kettenstreben und Umwerfer-Kompatibilität - das ist schon eine enge Angelegenheit. Deshalb wollen wir heute wissen: Könnten wir auch auf den Umwerfer verzichten?


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Wer kann am Trailbike auf einen Umwerfer verzichten? [Update: Ergebnis]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Juli 2014)

Also, solange ne ISCG Aufnahme vorhanden ist kann ich durchaus auf eine Umwerfer-Aufnahme verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sind es die Schmerzmittel die ich gerade bekommme, aber ich hätte gerne
40/30/22 und hinten 11-40 oder vielleicht sogar 10-40.

Schnell genug für High Sped Trails, um auch mal einen schnellen Zwischenspurt einzulegen und auf der anderen Seite viel Luft für Allgäuer Asphalt

Aber klar 1x11 wird siegen, ist einfacher zu konstruieren, marketing macht den Rest.
Und Dreifach ist ja eh scho ausgeschlossen


----------



## nuts (27. Juli 2014)

Also, wir haben durchaus überlegt 3X10 hier zur Wahl zu stellen - das ist aber in Sachen Bauraum nochmal schwieriger, das geht leider auf keinen Fall gut. Denke das höchste der Gefühle wäre eben 22/36 mit einer 11-42er Kassette, wenn man es in Richtung riesige Übersetzung bringen will.


----------



## TRANSITION (27. Juli 2014)

ich war ja echt sehr kritisch gegenüber 1x11. vor ein paar wochen hatte ich dann in kitzbühl die möglichkeit das rad von nem kumpel zu schnappen und ne runde zu drehen. ergebnis 1000hm tour aufn hahnenkamm hoch und ich bin überzeugt. alles was ich nicht fahren konnte hätte ich mit meinem rad, mit 2x10, auch nicht geschafft. bergab waren auch keine einbußen zu merken.
das nächste rad hat definitiv 1x11 (30, 10/42)!


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Juli 2014)

Keep it simple  1x11 

Nur zur Erinnerung. Wir bauen eine Trailbike. Für Zuhause.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Und der Ring ist eröffnet. Ich steh in der 1x11 Ecke


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Lasst den Dreck weg... Weit über 100 € für ne scheiß Kassette ... Und auf dem ersten Asphaltzubringer zu Trail bekommt man einen Anfall weil die Gangsprünge viel zu groß sind.

Das Zeuch ist einfach nicht massentauglich. Wenn ich den halben Tag nur bergauf fahre und dann bergab, dann reicht eine 1x11 sicherlich. Im Mittelgebirge mit Flachetappen macht es keinen Sinn weil man nie den richtigen Gang hat.

Versteh auch nicht was an einer anschraubbaren Direktmount Aufnahme so schwer sein soll. Cannondale befestigt diese einfach am Hauptgelenk. Da kann man Umwerfer montieren wenn man das auch will. Und die anderen eben nicht. 

Aber macht nur verkleinert den Kundenkreis auf ein paar Freaks.


----------



## -Wally- (27. Juli 2014)

Schwierige Frage das ganze! So eine Optimierung des Rahmens auf einen Betrieb ohne Umwerfer wäre sicherlich reivoll aber ob das wirklich für die meisten ist?

Ich persönlich finde diese Lösung gerade bei einem Trailbike super und würde für mich viel Sinn machen, fahre ich doch mit meinem Trailbike so schon recht lange rum, auch schon zu zeiten vor 1x11.
Hatte damals mit angefangen mit nem 32er Blatt vorne und hinten 10 fach (11-36). Das war ganz ordentlich aber bei längeren Anstiegen manchmal etwas hart, gerade wenn man im Winter mal länger nicht zum fahren gekommen ist. 
Dann tauchten die ersten direct Mount Blätter auf und dieses 41t Stahl Ritzel aus den USA und ich bin seit dem mit 30t vorne und hinten mit 11-41 unterwegs, fahre mit dem Trailbike hier im bergischen Land aber auch fast ausschließlich auf Wald und Feldwegen, nur selten mal Straße oder Radwege, aber selbst da läufts hervorragend. In den Alpen bin ich nur mit meinem Enduro/ICB unterwegs, da fahre ich bislang noch 2x10, könnte mir aber mittlerweile vorstellen auch daran auf 1x10 zu gehen. 1x11 stelle ich mir dann wiederum noch etwas  besser vor.
Was das Berg auf fahren angeht, hat bei mir die Umstellung auf tubeless übrigens auch noch einiges gebracht...gerade da merkt man, dass es sich so, doch ordentlich leichter rollt bzw. auch tritt.
Daher Daumen hoch für "den Rahmen mit ohne Umwerfer".


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. Juli 2014)

Ein hoch auf neuen Modebegriff!
Enduro ist fast ausgelutscht.....


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte mir in der umfrage noch die antwortoption "Ich will ausdrücklich keinen umwerfer haben weil 1x11 dicke reicht und ich nicht noch mehr unnötiges gewicht leitung und chaos am lenker will" gewünscht.

Wer das gefühl hat er braucht nen granny ring der super leicht geht, kann ja die einbußen im schnellsten gang hinnehmen, es soll ja keine race maschine werden sonder ein spaßbike, da kann man auch ruhig mal laufen lassen ohne zu treten meiner meinung nach.
Und alle die unbedingt super viel treten wollen in allen lebenslagen haben dann sicherlich auch die power den etwas schwereren gang unten in kauf zu nehmen.
Als letzte option könnte man auch noch überlegen, ob man eine Canfield nabe mit capreo driver verbaut und dann 10 fach mit 9 bis 42 verbaut für das riesen spektrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Lasst den Dreck weg... Weit über 100 € für ne scheiß Kassette ... Und auf dem ersten Asphaltzubringer zu Trail bekommt man einen Anfall weil die Gangsprünge viel zu groß sind.
> 
> Das Zeuch ist einfach nicht massentauglich. Wenn ich den halben Tag nur bergauf fahre und dann bergab, dann reicht eine 1x11 sicherlich. Im Mittelgebirge mit Flachetappen macht es keinen Sinn weil man nie den richtigen Gang hat.
> 
> ...



Lachhaft. Schon mal über ein e-bike nachgedacht?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Im Mittelgebirge mit Flachetappen macht es keinen Sinn weil man nie den richtigen Gang hat.


Dann scheine ich seit anderthalb Jahren etwas Grundlegendes falsch zu machen. Komischerweise bin ich mit 1x11 trotzdem viel zufriedener im Mittelgebirge als mit 2x10  Ich bin allerdings für die Stadt auch mit einem Singlespeeder zufrieden, da kommt die Unzufriedenheit über einen nicht korrekten Gang erst gar nicht auf...

Bin daher auch für 1x11!


----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Kann man mit 1x11 gleichzeitig 22/34 und 44/11 abdecken (vorn/hinten)?

Wenn nicht, dann ist es ungeeignet, weil es auf längeren Rampen und langen Anstiegen zu schwer ist und man auf der anderen Seite nicht wirklich schnell fahren kann.


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Dann scheine ich seit anderthalb Jahren etwas Grundlegendes falsch zu machen. Komischerweise bin ich mit 1x11 trotzdem viel zufriedener im Mittelgebirge als mit 2x10  Ich bin allerdings für die Stadt auch mit einem Singlespeeder zufrieden, da kommt die Unzufriedenheit über einen nicht korrekten Gang erst gar nicht auf...
> 
> Bin daher auch für 1x11!



Klarer Fall von Grobkadenzfahrer. Bist also ein Freak. Zusätzlich bestimmt Randgruppenfahrer, mit 1*11 ist man in Gruppen doch entweder Racer, also vorne, oder zu schwach also hinten dran.

Fein abgestimmte Gangsprünge sind schließlich unabdinglich für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Juli 2014)

www.ritzelrechner.de/

Dort kann man bestens die eigene Übersetzung mit 11fach vergleichen und sich 'ne eigene Meinung bilden.



Haop schrieb:


> Kann man mit 1x11 gleichzeitig 22/34 und 44/11 abdecken (vorn/hinten)?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann ist es ungeeignet, weil es auf längeren Rampen und langen Anstiegen zu schwer ist und man auf der anderen Seite nicht wirklich schnell fahren kann.



Meinst hinten 34/11 oder?

hier: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=30&...26,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2185&TF=85&UF=2185&SL=2

Oben findest du deine jetzige Übersetzung. Unten siehst du 1x11. Kannst das große Kettenblatt verändern. Mit 28Z kommst du fast an deinen kleinsten jetzigen Gang. Oben raus verlierst du aber fast einen ganzen.


----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Ich meinte das so, dass die erste Zahl immer das Ritzel an der Kurbel angibt und die zweite Zahl das der Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Kann man mit 1x11 gleichzeitig 22/34 und 44/11 abdecken (vorn/hinten)?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann ist es ungeeignet, weil es auf längeren Rampen und langen Anstiegen zu schwer ist und man auf der anderen Seite nicht wirklich schnell fahren kann.



44:11? Was willst du denn damit, unter 50:11 geht doch bitte gar nichts, wie soll man sich denn sonst der ganzen Rennradler am Asphalt erwehren?


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Ich meinte das so, dass die erste Zahl immer das Ritzel an der Kurbel angibt und die zweite Zahl das der Kassette.



Also fährst du 22 und 44er Kettenblätter? Legst du von Hand um??


----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Also fährst du 22 und 44er Kettenblätter? Legst du von Hand um??



Ich wuerde mal auf ein 32er dazwischen tippen


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich wuerde mal auf ein 32er dazwischen tippen



Verdammt  3fach gibts ja auch noch. Sorry.


----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Nein, ich fahre natürlich 3fach aber diese genannten Übersetzungen sind mit halt wichtig, damit ich einerseits steile Anstiege fahren kann aber andererseits auch schnell. Und wenn dir 44:11 zu schnell ist, dann hast du halt andere Vorstellungen vom Radfahren und Ansprüche an dich. Mit dem Rennrad fahre ich schneller.


EDIT: Wobei mir das Schnellfahren nicht so wichtig wäre wie die leichte Übersetzung.


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Juli 2014)

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=28&...,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2185&TF=85&UF=2185&SL=2.5

Dann nochmal für dich. Oben deine jetzige Übersetzung. Unten 11fach mit 28er Kettenblatt.
Leicht fast gleich. Schwer ca. 2 Gänge weg.

Bei einer TF von 90 kannst du mit der 11fach "nur" noch bis 33km/h treten. Mit deiner alten Übersetzung bis 47 km/h.
Das ganze ist bezogen auf 26" Reifen. Nur zur Vervollständigung


----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Danke, Andreas. Ich konnte da irgendwie 1fach für die Kurbel nicht finden. Dreiunddreißig km/h ist natürlich ziemlich langsam aber vielleicht reicht das ja für dieses Bike. Und was heißt "fast gleich"? 22(vorn) 32(hinten) geht auch gerade so noch aber da habe ich schon den Unterschied zum 34er Ritzel (an der Kassette) gemerkt, finde ich.
Also wenn man durch die Gegend cruised und primär Trails bergab fährt, dann kann man wohl auf einen Umwerfer verzichten. Wenn man aber alles (auf einer Tour sind das auch mal Waldautobahnen u.ä.; auch Rampen) fahren will, vermisst man bestimmt an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas bei der Übersetzung. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, bei 30-40km/h ins "Leere" zu treten, weil die Übersetzung am Ende ist, dann nervt mich das sicher tierisch.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Versteh auch nicht was an einer anschraubbaren Direktmount Aufnahme so schwer sein soll. Cannondale befestigt diese einfach am Hauptgelenk. Da kann man Umwerfer montieren wenn man das auch will. Und die anderen eben nicht.
> 
> ...



In unserem Fall sitzt der Drehpunkt der Kinematik zuliebe recht weit oben (die ganzen abgestützten Eingelenker mit tiefen Drehounk funktionieren nur mit entsprechend heftigen Dämpfertunes...). Deswegen würde der Umwerfer bei Montage auf der Kettenstrebe bzw. am Drehpunkt zu weit von den Kettenblättern weg schwenken... diese Option fällt also flach.

Natürlich können wir noch einen herkömmlichen high direct mount Umwerfer verwenden. Im aktuellen Stand des Funktionsmusters ist der auch schon eingebaut. Es geht also nicht um die Frage, ob es möglich ist oder nicht. Es geht nur um die Frage, ob die zu erwartenden Nachteile (höheres Gewicht, evtl. geringere Steifigkeit und weniger "cleane" Optik) durch die größere Übersetzung wieder wett gemacht werden.

Ich selbst würde so ein Bike auf jeden Fall mit 1x11 fahren, aber ich sehe durchaus die Vorteile einer großen Übersetzungsbandbreite... für mich ist es quasi ein unentschieden. Die Umfrage wird zeigen, welchen Weg die Mehrheit präferiert...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn wir ein Okay von SRAM und/oder Shimano bekommen, dann lade ich auch ein paar Bilder hoch, um die Bauraum-Problematik zu verdeutlichen!
Weiß nicht genau, ob die empfindlich reagieren, wenn wir Bilder der CAD-Modelle zeigen... die Daten selbst sind nämlich vertraulich.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich so Sprüche höre wie "1x11 ist nicht Massentauglich" oder die Sprünge sind zu groß.

Mumpitz !!

1x10/11 ist genial.Möchte nix anderes mehr.Weder am XC noch am Trailradl.
Möchte einen Umwerfer NIE mehr am Rad sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

Holla, da wurde ja ein Fass aufgemacht. Hätte nicht gedacht das ihr euch doch noch daran wagt, Respekt!

@Alle die meinen sie können dann nicht mehr schnell genug fahren: Es soll ja auch kein Cross Country Rad raus kommen 

Achja: Neben 150g am Rahmen spart man auch noch Umwerfer + Zug + Hülle + Schalthebel!


----------



## culoduro (27. Juli 2014)

Bitte opfert auf keinen Fall

Steifigkeit
Leichtigkeit
und einen cleanen Look

für Umwerferkompatibilität, wenn Ihr 1x11 spezifizieren könnt!

Ich fahr im Chiemgau und in den richtigen Alpen seit 1 Jahr mit 1x10, also noch etwas weniger Bandbreite. Das reicht nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit völlig. 32 oder 30er vorne, 42er hinten.
Und ich bin deutlich ü40...

Dieses Argument, dass 1x11 nicht für die richtigen Alpen ist, ist wirklich Unfug. Wenn, dann geht das gerade hier. Und alles, was ich mit 30x42 nicht mehr treten kann, schiebe ich sowieso deutlich schneller.


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Danke, Andreas. Ich konnte da irgendwie 1fach für die Kurbel nicht finden. Dreiunddreißig km/h ist natürlich ziemlich langsam aber vielleicht reicht das ja für dieses Bike. Und was heißt "fast gleich"? 22(vorn) 32(hinten) geht auch gerade so noch aber da habe ich schon den Unterschied zum 34er Ritzel (an der Kassette) gemerkt, finde ich.
> Also wenn man durch die Gegend cruised und primär Trails bergab fährt, dann kann man wohl auf einen Umwerfer verzichten. Wenn man aber alles (auf einer Tour sind das auch mal Waldautobahnen u.ä.; auch Rampen) fahren will, vermisst man bestimmt an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas bei der Übersetzung. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, bei 30-40km/h ins "Leere" zu treten, weil die Übersetzung am Ende ist, dann nervt mich das sicher tierisch.



Also ich hab keine Ahnung welche TFs man noch treten kann bevor man das Gefühl hat "ins Leere" zu treten. Bin noch nie mit Sensor gefahren.
Bei einer TF von 120 (2 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Sekunde, ist glaub ich grenzwertig schnell) tritt man mit XX1 44 km/h und mit deiner Übersetzung 63 km/h.

Also fast gleich mal in Zahlen:
-mit 22 vorn 34 hinten kommt man auf ne Übersetzung von 1.545
-mit 28 vorn 42 hinten auf 1.5
Macht die Übersetzung 3% "schwerer".

Mit 22 vorn und 32 hinten kommt man übrigens auf 1.4545. Also tritt sich die XX1 leichter als das. Liegt fast mitten zwischen 32er Ritzel und 34 Ritzel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Danke, Andreas. Ich konnte da irgendwie 1fach für die Kurbel nicht finden. Dreiunddreißig km/h ist natürlich ziemlich langsam aber vielleicht reicht das ja für dieses Bike. Und was heißt "fast gleich"? 22(vorn) 32(hinten) geht auch gerade so noch aber da habe ich schon den Unterschied zum 34er Ritzel (an der Kassette) gemerkt, finde ich.
> Also wenn man durch die Gegend cruised und primär Trails bergab fährt, dann kann man wohl auf einen Umwerfer verzichten. Wenn man aber alles (auf einer Tour sind das auch mal Waldautobahnen u.ä.; auch Rampen) fahren will, vermisst man bestimmt an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas bei der Übersetzung. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, bei 30-40km/h ins "Leere" zu treten, weil die Übersetzung am Ende ist, dann nervt mich das sicher tierisch.


Wie oft fährst du denn >30 km/h wo du wirklich mit treten musst? Ich bin zuletzt am HT (das ungefähr den Einsatzbereich des ICB 2 hat) 32er KB mit auf 11-38 gebastelt er 9-Fachkassette gefahren. War an Rampen ne ziemlich Quälerei, wurde aber nach der vierten Ausfahrt schon deutlich besser. Unten raus hätte es etwas mehr sein dürfen aber nicht viel. Deswegen kommt da ne 1x11 drauf. 32/42 wird mir dann ganz gut passen, 32/10 sollte dann unten raus noch das gewünschte Quentchen drauf legen.

Achja, und es ist einfach grandios nur einen Hebel zu benutzen. Nachdem ich dreimal 1x9 gefahren bin hab ich am Enduro dauernd vergessen vorne runter zu schalten...


----------



## feddbemme (27. Juli 2014)

Ich habe für den Umwerfer gestimmt. Die reine Bandbreite von 1x11 würde mir sicher reichen (ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert), allerdings finde ich die Preise der Verschleißteile nicht massentauglich und ich würde mich vermutlich irgendwie eingeschränkt fühlen, weil man die ganze Zeit Angst hat, dieses sauteure Schaltwerk abzureissen.
Und für den Einsatz von 1x10 (ohne irgendwelche Bastellösungen, die Alutech ja sicher so nicht anbieten möchte) braucht man dann doch bissl mehr Schmalz in den Beinen als ich es hab.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Ich habe für den Umwerfer gestimmt. Die reine Bandbreite von 1x11 würde mir sicher reichen (ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert), allerdings finde ich die Preise der Verschleißteile nicht massentauglich und ich würde mich vermutlich irgendwie eingeschränkt fühlen, weil man die ganze Zeit Angst hat, dieses sauteure Schaltwerk abzureissen.
> Und für den Einsatz von 1x10 (ohne irgendwelche Bastellösungen, die Alutech ja sicher so nicht anbieten möchte) braucht man dann doch bissl mehr Schmalz in den Beinen als ich es hab.



Ich hab auch nicht wirklich viel Dampf in den Stelzen....meine ich.
Aber meine momentane 1x10 "Bastellösung" ist bei mir im Pfälzerwald und Rhön vollkommen ok und ausreichend.
Man gewöhnt sich schnell drann...und das mit Ü40....


----------



## Thiel (27. Juli 2014)

Man kann sich auch einfach ein andere Nabe für 10 Fach kaufen (oder ggf. einfach einen anderen Freilauf) und eines der 40-42 Ritzel kaufen. Dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit der teuren XX1 Kassette.


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juli 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Ich habe für den Umwerfer gestimmt. Die reine Bandbreite von 1x11 würde mir sicher reichen (ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert), allerdings finde ich die Preise der Verschleißteile nicht massentauglich und ich würde mich vermutlich irgendwie eingeschränkt fühlen, weil man die ganze Zeit Angst hat, dieses sauteure Schaltwerk abzureissen.
> Und für den Einsatz von 1x10 (ohne irgendwelche Bastellösungen, die Alutech ja sicher so nicht anbieten möchte) braucht man dann doch bissl mehr Schmalz in den Beinen als ich es hab.


Dann so abzustimmen finde ich ein bisschen kurz sichtig, weil der schmalz in den beinen ist recht schnell vorhanden, wenn der rahmen aber einmal schwerer und weniger steif am markt ist lässt sich das erstmal nicht mehr ändern.
Ich habe immer den eindruck die leute wollen hier eine krücke für mangelndes vermögen anstatt eines bikes dass sie fordert und sie animiert ihr potential weiter auszuschöpfen.


----------



## the_real_iflow (27. Juli 2014)

Stand gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob 1x11 oder 2x10 ans neue Bike, ein Last Herb 160, kommen sollte.

Es wurde 2x10, obwohl ich nicht gerade Kettenschaltungs-/Umwerferliebhaber bin.

Warum?

_Übersetzung - Mit 24/36 komme ich auch steile technische Rampen hoch, ohne zu schieben. Ich will ja rad fahren, nicht rad schieben.
_Gewicht - Mit spitzem Bleistift gerechnet, spart man bei 1x11 ggü. 2x10 gerade mal 150 Gramm (xx1 vs. xtr). Eine KeFü ist bei härterer Gangart unverzichtbar: unentschieden.
_Verschleiss! Durch den höheren Kettenschräglauf verschleisst gerade das grosse Aluritzel deutlich schneller als bei 2x10.

Ein 1x11-Bike mag für die Zeitenjagd sinnvoll erscheinen, für den täglichen Einsatz in den Alpen sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie oft fährst du denn >30 km/h wo du wirklich mit treten musst?



Aller Verbindungswege (also Waldautobahn) zwischen den Trails, die bergab gehen oder in der Ebene (mit Rückenwind) fahre ich mit 30km/h und schneller. Ja, man könnte auch es auch rollen lassen aber ich mag die Geschwindigkeit.
Und um es deutlich zu machen, ich möchte nicht gegen 1x11 argumentieren, sondern nur herausfinden, ob es vielleicht eine Option ist. Ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit, es zu testen, deshalb muss ich erst mal mit der Theorie arbeiten. Wenn man den Einsatzzweck des Bikes bedenkt und die anderen Vorteile, dann reicht 1x11 wahrscheinlich. Ich finde es ja auch gut, keinen Trigger links zu haben bzw. ich würde sogar noch eher Pinion testen als weiterhin eine Kettenschaltung zu fahren.
Abgesehen davon kaufe ich das ICB 2.0 sowieso nicht und stimme deshalb auch nicht ab  Aber man darf ja sicher noch diskutieren.

feddbemmes Argumentation kann ich auch verstehen!


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

schweddl schrieb:


> Übersetzung - Mit 24/36 komme ich auch steile technische Rampen hoch, ohne zu schieben. Ich will ja rad fahren, nicht rad schieben.



Welches 28 vorne und 42 hinten bei 1x11 entsprechen würde.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Wer hat denn mal aussagekräftige Daten zum Thema Verschleiß? Hier habe ich bisher nur gelesen das die Kassette ja so teuer ist und sich das nicht rechnet. Bis auf das 42er sind die XX1 und X01 aus durchgehärtetem Werkzeugstahl gefertigt. Und ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft bei 2x9 das 34er Ritzel runter zu fahren, da waren immer die unteren durch.

Also, wer hat schon ne 11-Fach Kassette runter gefahren? Wieviele km? Welcher Einsatzbereich? Sommer Winter? Bitte Zahlen Daten Fakten statt Mutmaßungen.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> In unserem Fall sitzt der Drehpunkt der Kinematik zuliebe recht weit oben (die ganzen abgestützten Eingelenker mit tiefen Drehounk funktionieren nur mit entsprechend heftigen Dämpfertunes...). Deswegen würde der Umwerfer bei Montage auf der Kettenstrebe bzw. am Drehpunkt zu weit von den Kettenblättern weg schwenken... diese Option fällt also flach.
> 
> Natürlich können wir noch einen herkömmlichen high direct mount Umwerfer verwenden. Im aktuellen Stand des Funktionsmusters ist der auch schon eingebaut. Es geht also nicht um die Frage, ob es möglich ist oder nicht. Es geht nur um die Frage, ob die zu erwartenden Nachteile (höheres Gewicht, evtl. geringere Steifigkeit und weniger "cleane" Optik) durch die größere Übersetzung wieder wett gemacht werden.
> 
> ...



Das einzige was ihr in meinen Augen mit 1x11 erreich ist die Käuferschicht zu verkleinern. Schellenumwerfer, Zuganschlag versteckt am Tretlager und innenverlegte züge mit verschließbaren Öffnungen.

@Freesoul  Das ist sehr schön für dich das es dir passt. Für mich und meine Knie passt es eben nicht. Darum bin ich auch am Stadtsinglespeed auf 2x9 gewechselt. Und ich denke, dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Und ich denke auch nicht das ich der einzige bin, der keine 239 für ein Verschleißteil ausgibt.

Hinzufügend. Für das Geld bekomme ich: SLX Kurbel, SLX Kette, SLX Kassette, Züge und habe noch Geld für eine leckeres Essen mit Bier auf der Tour über. Des Weiteren bezweifel ich, dass wenn ich Sram soviel Geld in den Anus blase auch nur eine zehntel Sekunde schneller bin auf meiner Tour. Ich fahre mein neues Rad seit mitte Juni und habe jetzt über 700 km weg und noch kein einziges Schaltproblem oder einen Kettenabwurf mit 2x10 gehabt. Darum sehe ich persönlich keinen Grund etwas zu verbessern. Oder auch das zehnfache für eine Kassette auszugeben.

Und ohne euch jetzt den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Eine SLX ist auch aus Stahl und hält wenn man die Kette gleich oft wechselt mit ziemlicher sicherheit genauso lange. Da es keine zuverlässigen Test gibt kann man auch nichts anderes annehmen.

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass ich keine Shimano Naben mit diesem gloreichen System fahren muss und ich mich wieder mit Industrielagern rumägern darf.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

Hab eben noch mal gecheckt, was wir an Lagerabstand gewinnen, wenn wir auf 1x11 gehen... durch das weiter außen liegende Kettenblatt können wir den Lagerabstand ca. 4-5mm erhöhen was in der derzeitigen Konstellation satten ~10% entspricht.

So langsam geht mein internes Pendel in Richtung 1x11 only...


----------



## zangg (27. Juli 2014)

Was gerne mal vergessen wird:
2-fach hat auch schöne Vorteile wenns um Antriebsverhalten geht. Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bleiben zumeist hohe antisquat Werte während auf dem größeren Kettenblatt Antriebseinflüsse auf die Kurbel reduziert werden. Finde ich durchaus sinnvoll wenns denn ein Trailbike sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...
> Schellenumwerfer, Zuganschlag versteckt am Tretlager und innenverlegte züge mit verschließbaren Öffnungen.



Schellenumwerfer geht dank der kurzen Kettenstreben leider nicht => Sitzrohr-Offset!


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (27. Juli 2014)

Mir wäre die Beschränkung auf SRAM ein bisschen zu heftig. Von Shimano wird ja wohl kein Äquivalent zu XX/X0/X1, vor allem hinsichtlich der Bandbreite. Dann kann man ja nur die super-teuren Komponenten von SRAM kaufen.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Schellenumwerfer geht dank der kurzen Kettenstreben leider nicht => Sitzrohr-Offset!



Dann bleibt wohl nur eine inteligente Lösung mit DM


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

zangg schrieb:


> Was gerne mal vergessen wird:
> 2-fach hat auch schöne Vorteile wenns um Antriebsverhalten geht. Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bleiben zumeist hohe antisquat Werte während auf dem größeren Kettenblatt Antriebseinflüsse auf die Kurbel reduziert werden. Finde ich durchaus sinnvoll wenns denn ein Trailbike sein soll.



DAS ist ein wirkliches Argument für 2x10!!!

Scheiß Zielkonflikte... bin mir schon wieder uneins...


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

zangg schrieb:


> Was gerne mal vergessen wird:
> 2-fach hat auch schöne Vorteile wenns um Antriebsverhalten geht. Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bleiben zumeist hohe antisquat Werte während auf dem größeren Kettenblatt Antriebseinflüsse auf die Kurbel reduziert werden. Finde ich durchaus sinnvoll wenns denn ein Trailbike sein soll.



Stell dir vor man hat nur ein Kettenblatt und weiß auch noch in welcher Größe das überwiegend gefahren wird - dann kann man es sehr gut auf dieses eine Blatt einstellen und hat keine Probleme


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Das Gummibärchen Orakel hat mir eben folgendes mitgeteilt 

1X11 wirds werden.....


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juli 2014)

An die 1x11 fans:
Wie kommt ihr denn mit z.B. einem 32er oder 34er Blatt vorne ohne "Profibeine" richtig steile Rampen hoch? 
Ich bezeichne mich selber nicht als Bergziege, aber doch als überdurchschnittlich fitten Mountainbiker. 
Für mich bedeutet 1x11 einen viel zu schweren "kleinsten" Gang, der mich an steilen Rampen, Stufen und anderen technischen Bergauf Passagen dazu zwingen wird, vom Rad abzusteigen: Weniger Fahrspaß.
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn ich auf ein 28er vorne gehen würde, habe ich zwar einen akzeptablen Berghochgang, aber strampel mir bei einer flotten Bergabfahrt die Beine aus dem Hals: Weniger Fahrspaß

Ich fahre zurzeit ein 29er mit 22/36 vorne und 11-36 hinten, was bei 1x11 nach oben ca einem 32er und nach untem ca einem 26er entspräche.
Für mich trotz guter Fitness definitiv notwendig.

Wie hier schon von anderen geschrieben, wird ein 130er Trailbike viele Feierabend und Tourenfahrer anziehen, die auch mal mit einem vollgepackten 30 Liter Rucksack einen Gipfel erklimmen möchten. IMO wird somit der Großteil der Kunden an 1x11 verzweifeln.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hinzufügend. Für das Geld bekomme ich: SLX Kurbel, SLX Kette, SLX Kassette, Züge und habe noch Geld für eine leckeres Essen mit Bier auf der Tour über. Des Weiteren bezweifel ich, dass wenn ich Sram soviel Geld in den Anus blase auch nur eine zehntel Sekunde schneller bin auf meiner Tour. Ich fahre mein neues Rad seit mitte Juni und habe jetzt über 700 km weg und noch kein einziges Schaltproblem oder einen Kettenabwurf mit 2x10 gehabt. Darum sehe ich persönlich keinen Grund etwas zu verbessern. Oder auch das zehnfache für eine Kassette auszugeben.
> 
> Und ohne euch jetzt den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Eine SLX ist auch aus Stahl und hält wenn man die Kette gleich oft wechselt mit ziemlicher sicherheit genauso lange. Da es keine zuverlässigen Test gibt kann man auch nichts anderes annehmen.


Jedem das seine, wenn du dich mit SLX wohler fühlst - kein Problem  Ist ne gute, solide Schaltung, die in jedem Fall um ein Vielfacheres preisgünstiger ist.

Für mich überwiegen halt die Vorteile von 1x11 - allem voran der Verzicht auf den Umwerfer, der mich bei meinen ganzen Rädern davor dauerhaft genervt hat. Eine letzte Frage: Bist du 1x11 mal länger gefahren?


----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Schellenumwerfer geht dank der kurzen Kettenstreben leider nicht => Sitzrohr-Offset!



Und wenn man die einfach länger macht? Ich bin kein Ingenieur aber das wirkt fast so als seien kurze Kettenstreben ein Axiom bzw. das Kurze-Kettenstreben-Pradigma - bis dann doch mal wieder was anderes kommt.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Juli 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Wie hier schon von anderen geschrieben, wird ein 130er Trailbike viele Feierabend und Tourenfahrer anziehen, die auch mal mit einem vollgepackten 30 Liter Rucksack einen Gipfel erklimmen möchten. IMO wird somit der Großteil der Kunden an 1x11 verzweifeln.



Genau die Zielgruppe scheidet bei einem Trailbike ja aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juli 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> An die 1x11 fans:
> Wie kommt ihr denn mit z.B. einem 32er oder 34er Blatt vorne ohne "Profibeine" richtig steile Rampen hoch?
> Ich bezeichne mich selber nicht als Bergziege, aber doch als überdurchschnittlich fitten Mountainbiker.
> Für mich bedeutet 1x11 einen viel zu schweren "kleinsten" Gang, der mich an steilen Rampen, Stufen und anderen technischen Bergauf Passagen dazu zwingen wird, vom Rad abzusteigen: Weniger Fahrspaß.


Mein 34er mit 650b-LRS hat bisher für alles gereicht. Wohne allerdings bei weitem nicht in alpinem Gelände bzw sind meine Hometrails alle im Mittelgebirgs-Bereich, von daher beschränken sich die wirklich steilen Rampen auf eher kurze Distanzen, auch sehr technische Aufstiege haben wir hier kaum. Standardrunde sind ca. 600hm. Für die Aufstiege hier passt es perfekt, im alpinen Bereich sieht es sicher anders aus - aber das hat SRAM auch öfter schonmal gesagt, dass dafür für viele dann 2x10 weiterhin die ideale Lösung ist.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, wenn du dich mit SLX wohler fühlst - kein Problem  Ist ne gute, solide Schaltung, die in jedem Fall um ein Vielfacheres preisgünstiger ist.
> 
> Für mich überwiegen halt die Vorteile von 1x11 - allem voran der Verzicht auf den Umwerfer, der mich bei meinen ganzen Rädern davor dauerhaft genervt hat. Eine letzte Frage: Bist du 1x11 mal länger gefahren?



Nein bin ich nicht, weil es mir das Geld zu schade ist. Ich würde mir auch kein Rad damit kaufen. Wenn die Kosten fallen könnte ich es ausprobieren. Rechnerisch ist mit 1x11 aber schon zu kurz wenn ich mein 24:36 äquivalent haben möchte. Anders komme ich mit meinen schmächtigen beinen nicht den Berg hoch. Bin aber auch seit Mitte Juni erst 710 km gefahren.

Edit bei mir auf den Touren kommen 30% schonmal vor  wenn ich dann ein 28 er Blatt verbaue um auf meine übersetzung zu kommen ist mir 28:10 einfach zu wenig auf der Ebene.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Stell dir vor man hat nur ein Kettenblatt und weiß auch noch in welcher Größe das überwiegend gefahren wird - dann kann man es sehr gut auf dieses eine Blatt einstellen und hat keine Probleme



Trotzdem hat eine zweifach-Kombi ganz klare kinematische Vorteile. Das kleine Kettenblatt erlaubt einen Drehpunkt näher am Tretlager, was wiederum günstiger für geringen Pedalrückschlage ist...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würds gern mit 24/38 oder 22/36 fahren. Warum wird in der Umfrage nur 24/36 erwähnt - das gibts schon lang nicht mehr zu kaufen. Auf die Art kann man sich die begrenzte Bandbreite von 1x11 auch schönreden ...


Alpenstreicher


----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber mit Einfach vorne koennte man einen Idler verwenden und die derzeitige Kinematik kuebeln (die eh nichts besonderes ist).


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Da werden schonwieder Probleme geschaffen wo keine sind.

Schön und gut das das Rad 10% Wow 10% steifer wird. Davon merkt der Hobbyheinz nix. Wenn ich 2 Gummibärchen mit dem Rücken aneinanderklebe sind die auch 4 mal so steif. Schmecken aber trotzdem nach künstlicher Himbere.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Im Moment ist es leider schwer vorher zu sagen wo sich die Preise für die X1 noch hin entwickeln. Die soll derzeit im Aftermarket ja fast so viel kosten wie die X01. Laut meinem Händler ist das so gewünscht weil die X1 im Aftermarket so gut wie nicht verfügbar ist.
Die X1 ist anders und günstiger gefertigt als die X01. Beispiel BMO:
X01: 228,90 (UVP 357,50)
X1: 250,90 (UVP 278,00) bei gleichem Preisnachlass wie bei der X01 landen wir dann bei 180€, was so weit von ner 10-Fach X0 auch nicht weg ist.
Warum sind Shimano Kassetten eigentlich so viel günstiger als SRAM?


----------



## cliomare (27. Juli 2014)

Solang man eine Hammerschmidt montieren kann ist der Rest egal!


----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo!!! Hier gehts um ein Trailbike?! Kein All Mountain?! Fürs Gipfelknacken gibts genug andere Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum sind Shimano Kassetten eigentlich so viel günstiger als SRAM?



Weil die ihr Zeug nicht auf Teufel komm raus aus einen Stück fräsen müssen. Die bauen günstig und funktional. So sind sie halt die Japaner.



Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hallo!!! Hier gehts um ein Trailbike?! Kein All Mountain?! Fürs Gipfelknacken gibts genug andere Bikes



Genau! Meine Standartrunde beginnt und endet an der Haustür. 1000hm Bergab und 150hm Bergauf.

Bei mir sind Trails jedenfalls auch technische Antiege.

Edit: Warum steht eigentlich kein Allradantrieb zur Auswahl?


----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Meine Standartrunde beginnt und endet an der Haustür. 1000hm Bergab und 150hm Bergauf.



Bei euch gibt's Teleporter auf den Trails?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit Einfach vorne koennte man einen Idler verwenden und die derzeitige Kinematik kuebeln (die eh nichts besonderes ist).


Wozu muss eine Kinematik was Besonderes sein? Ich finde funktionelle Kinematiken toll... noch besser sind funktionelle Gesamtsysteme...


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bei euch gibt's Teleporter auf den Trails?



Nein aber mein Fahrrad fährt von selbst bergauf. Der Antrieb erfolgt mittels heißer Luft die aus 100€ Scheinen gewonnen wird. Leider funktioniert der Pyrolyseprozess nur mit 100 € Scheinen.


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juli 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Genau die Zielgruppe scheidet bei einem Trailbike ja aus



Wenn man nach der reinen Defintion Trailbike geht, scheiden diejenigen bestimmt aus, aber wieviele Leute bewegen denn zum Beispiel ihr Enduro einem Enduro entsprechend? 

Kern meiner Aussage: 
Die Umfrage stellt die Frage, ob der Rahmen ausschließlich für 1x11 konstruiert werden soll. 
Das bedeutet, 2x10 ist und wird unabhängig von der Erstaustattung nicht möglich sein. Den Käufer, der nicht das Geld für zwei Räder hat, aber nicht nur auf knackige Trailtouren steht, sondern auch mal mit dem Gedanken einer AlpenCross / Mehrtagestour mit dickem Rucksack spielt, aber nicht die Beine eines Nico Schurter besitzt, wird 1x11 abschrecken.

Unabhängig davon, dass ich 2x10 wegen der Bandbreite und der Instandhaltungskosten persönlich bevorzuge, denke ich dass sich dieses Rad mit 2x10 oder Möglichkeit dazu besser verkaufen lassen wird.

@Stefan.Stark 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Möglichkeit aus, zwei verschiedene Hinterbauten zu verkaufen? (Mit einem Drehpunkt Kompromiss beim Hauptrahmen....)
Leichter mit Strebe hinterm Sitzrohr für 1x11 und schwerer ohne Strebe für 2x10


----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wozu muss eine Kinematik was Besonderes sein?



Weil das der einzige Grund waere, warum _ich_ mich fuer das ICB interessieren wuerde. So wie das jetzt gebaut wird, kann man gleich z.B. ein Meta HipHop oder Tuner Flux (27.5) nehmen.

Aber was ganz anderes, warum ist der Thread eigenbtlich nicht im ICB-Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Nein aber mein Fahrrad fährt von selbst bergauf. Der Antrieb erfolgt mittels heißer Luft die aus 100€ Scheinen gewonnen wird. Leider funktioniert der Pyrolyseprozess nur mit 100 € Scheinen.



Das ist natuerlich Bloed, da muesste ich ja vor jeder Ausfahrt meine 500er wechseln!


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist natuerlich Bloed, da muesste ich ja vor jeder Ausfahrt meine 500er wechseln!


Entlarvt!!!! Krimineller!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist natuerlich Bloed, da muesste ich ja vor jeder Ausfahrt meine 500er wechseln!



Musste dir nur ne X1 Kassette beim Händler holen, dann bekommste zwei Hunnies als Wechselgeld.

Edit: Wenn man mal selbst ehrlich zu sich und seiner Kondition ist braucht man das alles nicht. Am Anfang meines Studiums war ich fest der meinung mein Rad müsste unter 10 kg und ich hatte meine XT Teile gegen XTR ersetzt, leichte Laufräder bestellt und Aluschräubchen. Jetzt gegen Ende wo etwas Geld in der Kasse ist durch diverse Jobs und man doch etwas reifer geworden ist, fahre ich nur noch SLX Teile und eine 14 kg ALLMountain/Trail/Enduro/Whatever Schleuder und bin keinen deut langsamer. Ich muss weniger am Rad schrauben und wenn etwas zu Bruch geht sagt man sicht. Wumpe... Sind ja nur 30 € und kauft sich schnell ein neues Teil. Da ich nicht alleine fahre und das Leistungsgefälle auf unseren Touren doch recht breit ist, müsste ich mit einer X1 genausolang warten wie mit einer 1kg schweren Deore Schaltung.

Die 10% Steifigkeit die ihr gewinnt stehen dann die 1000% mehr Wartungskosten gegenüber 
Da sollte doch ein Variantenvergleich nach VDI 2225 Gewissheit schaffen können 



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und dann beschwerst du dich über Kassetten für 200€!!! Wie viel Scheine nimmt der Antrieb denn für den km?



2.3 pro Season


----------



## Frankentourer (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würde für alpine Trails 22 34 vorziehen!. Ist die Übersetzung die ich momentan verwende.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Solange die Schaltwerke ~200 und die Kasetten ~300€ kosten und ich keine Ketten für 15€ krieg kommt mir 1*11 nicht ins Haus.

Schaltwerke habe ich schon genug zerlegt und Ketten trete ich in 4-6 Wochen platt, dafür leben meine Kasetten ewig...


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Nein aber mein Fahrrad fährt von selbst bergauf. Der Antrieb erfolgt mittels heißer Luft die aus 100€ Scheinen gewonnen wird. Leider funktioniert der Pyrolyseprozess nur mit 100 € Scheinen.



Und dann beschwerst du dich über Kassetten für 200€!!! Wie viel Scheine nimmt der Antrieb denn für den km?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Solange die Schaltwerke ~200 und die Kasetten ~300€ kosten und ich keine Ketten für 15€ krieg kommt mir 1*11 nicht ins Haus.
> 
> Schaltwerke habe ich schon genug zerlegt und Ketten trete ich in 4-6 Wochen platt, dafür leben meine Kasetten ewig...


 
WORD!  

Ich hätte nichtmal was gegen 1x11, aber der Kram ist soooo teuer. No way!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Musste dir nur ne X1 Kassette beim Händler holen, dann bekommste zwei Hunnies als Wechselgeld.
> 
> Edit: Wenn man mal selbst ehrlich zu sich und seiner Kondition ist braucht man das alles nicht. Am Anfang meines Studiums war ich fest der meinung mein Rad müsste unter 10 kg und ich hatte meine XT Teile gegen XTR ersetzt, leichte Laufräder bestellt und Aluschräubchen. Jetzt gegen Ende wo etwas Geld in der Kasse ist durch diverse Jobs und man doch etwas reifer geworden ist, fahre ich nur noch SLX Teile und eine 14 kg ALLMountain/Trail/Enduro/Whatever Schleuder und bin keinen deut langsamer. Ich muss weniger am Rad schrauben und wenn etwas zu Bruch geht sagt man sicht. Wumpe... Sind ja nur 30 € und kauft sich schnell ein neues Teil. Da ich nicht alleine fahre und das Leistungsgefälle auf unseren Touren doch recht breit ist, müsste ich mit einer X1 genausolang warten wie mit einer 1kg schweren Deore Schaltung.
> 
> ...



Wenn wir mal den "Damals"-Punkt heran ziehen, muss man fest stellen das eine 32er Kassette zu 8-Fachzeiten mal riesig war und man damit auch über die Alpen gekommen ist. Sind wir alle so viel Schwächer geworden dass dafür das 36er Ritzel notwendig ist? 22/32 ist so ziemlich das gleiche wie 30/10. Nur auf dem Schotter konnte man damals natürlich schneller treten durch das mindestens 42er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> WORD!
> 
> Ich hätte nichtmal was gegen 1x11, aber der Kram ist soooo teuer. No way!



Bleibt ja weiterhin die Möglichkeit für 1x10 mit einer 42er Kasette. Oder ist das auch so teuer?


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

60€ für das 42er Ritzel, dann muss noch ein rares 16er her, damit die Gangsprünge wieder stimmen und dann ist die Frage wie lange das Monsterritzel lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (27. Juli 2014)

Wer braucht bei den Bandbreiten noch einen Umwerfer? Um 40km/h auf Forstweg/Strasse treten zu können? Ernsthaft?

--> Kein Umwerfer und X1.

Wenn man wirklich mal eine Transalp im schlechten Trainingszustand treten will baut man vorne ein 28er Blatt drauf und fertig. 

E: Im Bezug auf 1x10-Fach: Lohnt das bei den Preisen der X1 noch? Im Moment gibt es ja noch keine Marktpreise für die Kasette, aber eine XT+42T Ritzel + 16er Ritzel kosten auch 140€. 
Natürlich hätte man den Vorteil, dass Schaltwerke günstiger sind, wenn sie mal abreissen.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Es soll Leute geben, die mögen die feine Gangabstufung auf dem 22er Blatt


----------



## Matthes77 (27. Juli 2014)

Tja bei dem Thema ist Skepsis angebracht... bei Solo-Touren waeren mir Einschraenkungen egal - wenn ich aber mit den "Jungs" die lokalen Trails abfahre (Raum Essen/Witten), wird 1x11 sehr eng.

Dennoch(!) fuer 1x11 - weil ich an 3 meiner nicht-MTB's mit 1x10 und 1x9 ganz gut fahre:
-> 1x11 Ist teuer, aber das wird sich relativieren sobald Shimano mit im Boot sitzt (XTR 2015!... XT 2017?)


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Shimpanso sitzt doch schon mit im Boot. Mit ner halbgaren Lösung, die keinen so richtig überzeugt hat, aber hauptsache elektrisch...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Es ist doch merkwürdig:
ich habe 1994 mit MTB angefangen.Leichtes (dachte ich) GT Alubike,3x8 Gänge.
Dann bin ich über die Jahre bei 2x10 angekommen.
Jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr 1x10.
Und nu ?
Faktisch und gefühlt bin ich genauso gut oder schlecht unterwegs wie "damals" mit dem 3x9 geschwurbel.
Ich vermisse nichts...im gegenteil.

Und wer konsequenterweise alles mit der SLX Brot und Butter Gruppe fährt, für den ist eine Gruppe wie die Sram XX1 zb eh nur Teufelszeug.
Das Thema hier ist doch ein leichtes Trailbike..oder ?
Da passt ein 3x10/2x10 Antrieb konsquenterweise irgendwie gar net mehr rein.Finde ich.

Bin mal auf das Umfrage/Abstimmungsergebnis gespannt.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal den "Damals"-Punkt heran ziehen, muss man fest stellen das eine 32er Kassette zu 8-Fachzeiten mal riesig war und man damit auch über die Alpen gekommen ist. Sind wir alle so viel Schwächer geworden dass dafür das 36er Ritzel notwendig ist? 22/32 ist so ziemlich das gleiche wie 30/10. Nur auf dem Schotter konnte man damals natürlich schneller treten durch das mindestens 42er Kettenblatt.



Weil man damals auch nicht solche Wege gefahren ist. Ganz einfach. Durch die neuen Fahrwerke kannste einfach viel technischere und steilere Wege fahren. Ich zumindest. Deine Fahrtechnik ist wahrscheinlich grenzenlos.


Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Es ist doch merkwürdig:
> ich habe 1994 mit MTB angefangen.Leichtes (dachte ich) GT Alubike,3x8 Gänge.
> Dann bin ich über die Jahre bei 2x10 angekommen.
> Jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr 1x10.
> ...



Leicht != Geld verbrennen. Ich habe gehört, dass es möglich ist 1x11 trotz umwerferaufnahmezu montieren


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Obwohl mich 1x11 irgendwie magisch anzieht, bleibt doch der fade Beigeschmack der für volle Alltagstauglichkeit extrem knappen Bandbreite. Selbst wenn ich gegenüber 2x10 den leichtesten Gang aufgebe, fehlt mir auf der anderen Seite etwas an Speed. Und ja, ich trete gerade auch auf abschüssigen aber eher einfachen Singletrails gerne mit um noch mehr Speed zu generieren. Und da es sich dabei um Vollgasantritte im Wiegetritt handelt, möchte ich diese nicht immer zwangsläufig dem schmächtigen 10er Ritzelchen zumuten. Aber anscheinend bin ich der einzige, der auch auf Singletrails gerne mal mehr als 35km/h fährt...
Ich nutze mein momentanes 2x9 Setup (22/36 mit 34-11) von der Übersetzung her an beiden Enden regelmässig voll aus, daher ist 1x11 (gerade auch in Anbetracht der astronomischen Verschleissteil-Preise) momentan für mich noch keine vollwertige Alternative zur 2fach-Kurbel.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab eben noch mal gecheckt, was wir an Lagerabstand gewinnen, wenn wir auf 1x11 gehen... durch das weiter außen liegende Kettenblatt können wir den Lagerabstand ca. 4-5mm erhöhen was in der derzeitigen Konstellation satten ~10% entspricht.
> 
> So langsam geht mein internes Pendel in Richtung 1x11 only...


Wie macht es Syntace mit 3fach? Man muss die Rahmen nicht mögen, aber steif sind die Dinger.
Und 10% von was- wachsweich oder extrasteif


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> um noch mehr Speed zu generieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wer braucht bei den Bandbreiten noch einen Umwerfer? Um 40km/h auf Forstweg/Strasse treten zu können? Ernsthaft?



Das will ich sehen wie du entspannt mit 30-40 km/h eine Straße entlang fährst mit 28:11 oder 28:10. Das braucht es nämlich um bergauf mit 24:36 gleichzuziehen. Mir ist jedenfalls wie mehrfach erwähnt 38:11 zu kurz.


----------



## Willi777 (27. Juli 2014)

Einfach wird die Nachfrage bzw den Käuferkreis radikal einschränken. Wirtschaftlich sinnvoll wenn man ein Alternativmodell mit zweifach im Sortiment hat. Dieses bike soll aber wohl eine Sonderanfertigung sein, ergo wäre grösstmögliche Einsatzbreite dringend zu beachten.

Einfach hielte ich deswegen für ein fatale Fehlentscheidung.

Die möglicherweise hohe Tendenz zu einfach bei dieser Umfrage resultiert ohnehin nur aus der Tatsache, dass nur Freaks hier aktiv mitdiskutieren.  Und von diesen sind 80% MIT SICHERHEIT schon versorgt und gar keine potentiellen Käufer.


----------



## XtremeHunter (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen wie du entspannt mit 30-40 km/h eine Straße entlang fährst mit 28:11 oder 28:10. Das braucht es nämlich um bergauf mit 24:36 gleichzuziehen. Mir ist jedenfalls wie mehrfach erwähnt 38:11 zu kurz.



Deswegen Frage ich ja: Muss man mit einem Trailbike auf der Strasse 30-40km/h fahren können? Man sollte schon mal den Einsatzbereich sehen. Ok, 28-11 sehe ich persönlich auch noch zu kurz, deswegen Fahre ich vorne ein 32er Blatt und damit ausnahmslos alles. Trittst du bei 30km/h auf dem Forstweg/Strasse bergab noch mal rein um auf 40 zu kommen? Ernsthaft?

Das 28er Blatt bezog sich eher auf die größte Übersetzung.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Deswegen Frage ich ja: Muss man mit einem Trailbike auf der Strasse 30-40km/h fahren können? Man sollte schon mal den Einsatzbereich sehen. Ok, 28-11 sehe ich persönlich auch noch zu kurz, deswegen Fahre ich vorne ein 32er Blatt und damit ausnahmslos alles. Trittst du bei 30km/h auf dem Forstweg/Strasse bergab noch mal rein um auf 40 zu kommen? Ernsthaft?
> 
> Das 28er Blatt bezog sich eher auf die größte Übersetzung.



Also bei euch gibt es keine Straßenabschnitte zwischen den Trails? Oder fährst du immer mit dem Auto von trail zu Trail?

Ja. Ich trete auch auf dem Trail. Vmax waren gesten 43 km/h. Die 43 km/h waren auf einem leicht abschüssigen matschigen Singletrail Letzte Tagestour waren es 56 km/h.


----------



## Willi777 (27. Juli 2014)

43 und mehr auf dem Trail?  Defintion Trail?  Wald Autobahn?  Ich bin zwar sicher nicht der Profi, aber selbst auf einigermaßen wurzelarmen Trails komme ich nicht über 3X km/h, wenn ich noch einigermaßen in der Lage sein will fahrtechnische Entscheidungen treffen zu können.  Justiere mal Deinen Tacho neu oder stell ein Video ein, wie das aussieht.


----------



## XtremeHunter (27. Juli 2014)

Doch, gibt es. Auch Forststrassen. Nur habe ich da nie das Bedürfnis mit mehr als 30km/h runter bügeln zu müssen. Das spare ich mir für den Trail auf.

56km/h auf dem Trail? Ok... das geht bei den Trails die ich kenne nicht. Oder ich habe ein falsches Geschwindigkeitsgefühl.

Die Profis bei der EWS fahren vorne auch nur 34-38er Blätter. Ich denke nicht, dass die Probleme haben, damit an ihre Maximalgeschwindigkeit auf dem Trail zu kommen, die wohl etwas über dem Forumsschnitt hier liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also bei euch gibt es keine Straßenabschnitte zwischen den Trails? Oder fährst du immer mit dem Auto von trail zu Trail?
> 
> Ja. Ich trete auch auf dem Trail. Vmax waren gesten 43 km/h. Die 43 km/h waren auf einem leicht abschüssigen matschigen Singletrail Letzte Tagestour waren es 56 km/h.



Du solltest dich für die _Enduro_ _World Series_ anmelden 
Ok...43 km/h.. abschüssig_ und_ matschig.Das relativiert natürlich alles.
2 /3 fach vorne sind dann doch wichtig beim Trailbike.
Hast mich überzeugt.Ich war wohl auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Deswegen Frage ich ja: Muss man mit einem Trailbike auf der Strasse 30-40km/h fahren können?


Nicht auf der Strasse, aber auf dem Trail! Ich habe extra noch schnell in den GPS-Daten nachgeschaut um mein Gefühl bezüglich Geschwindigkeit abzusichern: Ich fahre regelmässig eher flache Singletrails mit 35-40km/h, wo ich 50% der Zeit aktiv trete um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten oder zu erhöhen. Und gerade für solche Trails ist ein 130mm Trailbike eigentlich wie geschaffen.


----------



## Willi777 (27. Juli 2014)

Erstaunlich was hier für Geschwindigkeiten im Gelände vorgelegt werden.


 Dennoch bin ich auch für zweifach, eben aus genannten Gründen


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2014)

Also am Smrk sollten getretene 40km/h + kein Thema sein. Und bei 40km/h trete ich am 29er 38/11 - ohne Hamstereffekt.


----------



## zangg (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat eine zweifach-Kombi ganz klare kinematische Vorteile. Das kleine Kettenblatt erlaubt einen Drehpunkt näher am Tretlager, was wiederum günstiger für geringen Pedalrückschlage ist...


...und dann sieht das mit ner Direct-Mount Montage am Hinterbau doch schon wieder besser aus, oder wie siehts in deinem CAD Modell aus?


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Kein Direct Mount! Die kommen nur schief angeschweißt aus Taiwan. Lieber Tretlagermontage!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

http://www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de/index.php?id=60

Hier sind problemlos für einen geübten Fahrer 50+ im ersten Teil. Der ist einfach mal so richtig flowig und kurvenarm. Aber lästert ihr nur.


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2014)

@Entwickler

Nicht über die bauraumprobleme beschweren, es musste ja unbedingt 27,5' sein


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Juli 2014)

1x11 mit völligem Verzicht auf dieses dusselige Umwerferding... Vorne ein 30er Blatt und einen kleinen Bash an der ISCG-> mein Bike wäre fertig. Stefanus hat bei der letzten Sitzung Folgendes in den Raum geworfen: Bike auf 1X11 auslegen und werd unbedingt 2xXX fürs Gebrige braucht, legt per Hand um. Erts habe ich gedacht "Was für ein Quatsch, könne wir nicht bringen" aber jetzt finde ich den Gedanken gar nicht sooooo blöd. Schließlich berufen sich die meisten Vertreter der Umwerfer Fraktion auf echte, steile Berge und lange Anstiege, da wir aber kein Racebike bauen, sollten die fünf Sekunden drin sein. Eine etwas unpopuläre Umsetzung, funktionieren würde sie allemal. Wobei die Serienspezifikation trtozdem 1xXX hätte und der Kunde nach Bedarf umbauen müsste...


----------



## zichl (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade von 2*10 (22/36, 11-34) auf 1*11 (30, 10-42) umgestiegen und kann, zumindest hier im Frankenland keinerlei Nachteile erkennen. Aber nachrüstbar sollte ein umwerfer schon sein, es lebt ja nicht jeder im "Flachland".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich werds nicht kaufen - weil ich nach einem Bike mit mehr Federweg schaue. Aber selbst da ist für mich 2fach mit 22/34 und hinten 11-36 Pflicht...

Könnte auch mit 22/32 und Kassette 10/36 leben. vorne 32 und hinten 11 ist halt teils doch etwas wenig - wobei es mir meist ausreicht. Aber für ein Trailbike hätte ich doch gerne 32 auf 10... Größer wie 34 ausgeschlossen - weil bei den tiefen Tretlagern heutzutage man sonst einfach zu oft aussetzt...

Und die Standard 2fach Übersetzung ist ja 22/36 mit 11-36 hinten. Damit sollte man vergleichen statt sich 1x11 von der Bandbreite schönzureden... 22/36 schaltet eh noch perfekt.


Aber bei derzeitigen Kassetten/Schaltwerkpreisen von 1x11 - kommt es für mich sowieso nicht in Frage...



- 2fach vorne und hinten 10-41 ist Unsinn - da braucht man viel zu lange Schaltwerkkäfige... (weil irgendwann verschaltet man sich doch - und wenn es dann zu kurz ist machts halt Ratsch - ist der Käfig langgenug - dann bleibt der Käfig halt zu oft irgendwo hängen und man tauscht Schaltwerke mind. doppelt so oft wegen Schäden). Und 2fach mit Hand umlegen - aber hinten nur 11-36 Kassette macht halt auch nicht Sinn, da legt man dann zu oft aufs kleine Blatt -und braucht noch immer ewig langen Käfig...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Nur wird das Schaltwerk bei ner 11-Fach SRAM da nicht unbedingt mitmachen, oder? Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde zu gunsten des 42ers das Parallelogramm geändert und die Kapazität beschränkt.
Also wird man dann dann nach dem von Hand umlegen aufpassen müssen dass die Kette nicht durch hängt. Und mit nem 24er Granny wird keiner die oberen beiden Ritzel brauchen. Also schätze ich mal dass man effektiv noch drei oder vier Ritzel nutzen kann. Oder habt das schon mal in der Praxis getestet?

Und mal ehrlich, ne Lösung für die Serie ist das beim besten willen nicht. Spätestens wenn sich deshalb wer das Schaltwerk zerlegt, ist das Garantie, oder dann doch nicht? Das gibt doch nur Stress...


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2014)

Ich werd einfach das gefühl nicht los, dass neben der verkappten lrs grössenwahl, beim rest versucht wird den user bei der wahl indirekt zu beeinflussen. Ich glaube auch immer noch dass man von beginn an in eine richtung wollte und in der nachfolgezeit in diese "drängte".

Nicht um den brei reden....bauraumprobleme sind die konsequenz grosser räder


----------



## Kirax (27. Juli 2014)

Bei einem Trailbike, also einem Bike für Alles, darf auf Umwerfer Kompatibilität nicht verzichtet werden. Zumal 1x11 Schaltungen auch noch recht teuer sind.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also am Smrk sollten getretene 40km/h + kein Thema sein. Und bei 40km/h trete ich am 29er 38/11 - ohne Hamstereffekt.


und bergauf hast Du am 29er mit 38-40 auch keine Probleme?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Ein Trailbike wie es hier entstehen soll ist aber kein Bike für alles...das wäre dann ein sogenanntes All Mountain ?


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich werd einfach das gefühl nicht los, dass neben der verkappten lrs grössenwahl, beim rest versucht wird den user bei der wahl indirekt zu beeinflussen. Ich glaube auch immer noch dass man von beginn an in eine richtung wollte und in der nachfolgezeit in diese "drängte".
> 
> Nicht um den brei reden....bauraumprobleme sind die konsequenz grosser räder



Kommt mir auch so vor.



absteigen schrieb:


> und bergauf hast Du am 29er mit 38-40 auch keine Probleme?



er hat sicher noch ein 24 er Blatt


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Die meisten hier werden auf einfacheren Singletrails gegen 40km/h erreichen. Und zumindest ich will, auch bei genügend Gefälle, nötigenfalls nochmals einen kleinen Antritt reinhauen können. Dazu brauche ich eine Übersetzung welche dies auch ermöglicht. Mit dem Auto fahre ich ja bergrunter auch nicht im ersten Gang und lasse es mit getretener Kupplung einfach nur rollen.

Nicht umsonst fahren die Enduro-Profis ihre 11-fach Schaltung meist mit einem 38er Kettenblatt. Die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit sollte man immer noch mittreten *können*, einfach runterrollen lässt man es nur auf Asphalt.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich versteh nicht ganz, wo jetzt das Konstruktive Problem  für einen Umwerfer ist.
Seit ihr so eingefahren, daß es keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt für einen Umwerfer - dann sagt es einfach und die Sache ist durch.

Ansonsten gibts genügend Beispiele für steife Rahmen mit 2/3fach, bzw. fahrbare Eingelenkter mit Umwerfer.
Selbst mit 27.5 und mehr Federweg ist das machbar. Siehe Orange Alpine als ein Beispiel.

Kommt mir vor, als ob bei dem ganzen "lass uns abstimmen, aber immer über kleine Schritte"  das Gesamtkonzept aus den Augen verloren wurde.

Jetzt hangelt man sich von Punkt zu Punkt und muß, je weiter das Projekt voranschreitet, mehr und mehr Kompromisse eingehen.

Jeder erfahrenen Projektleiter/Steurer würde hier den Not-Aus betätigen.
Und dazu würde ich euch raten, wenn es ein kommerzieller Erfolg werden soll, abseits ein paar Leute hier aus dem Forum.

Mal sehen was am Schluß rauskommt. Tippe auf irgendeinen faulen Kompromiss.
Hoffentlich mit mehr Erfolg wie die demokratische Erstausgabe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Ist doch das gleiche wie bei der Geo. Die Kettenstrebenlänge wurde separat gewählt und dann nur 2 "Extreme". Mit 430er Kettenstreben wären da 5mm mehr Bauraum... Mit 26" HR noch mehr... 

Ich finde eh, dass hier der Notaus gedrückt gehört, 400mm Sitzrohr bei S aber 400er Reach


----------



## microbat (27. Juli 2014)

...wenn ich ein IBC 2.0 wollte, dann nur mit 1x11.
Ein Kettenblatt reicht, spart Gewicht, hält und ist in der Bedienung schlicht "Narrensicher".
Für alle die auch steilste Auffahrten treten wollen gibt es entsprechend kleine Kettenblätter bis runter zum 28er.
Mit´m XX1 Spider ist die Übersetzung auch vor der Tour schnell angepasst.
Wer nur den Listenpreis von SRAM für 1x11 Teile sieht muss "Scheuklappen" haben, der "Straßenpreis" ist deutlich niedriger. 
Davon abgesehen würde ja das Zeug als OEM Ware bepreist werden und dort werden dann die Kosten für 1x11 "angenehm".
Wer auf das Rennen mit´m Rennradfahrer nicht verzichten mag, der sollte ggf. zum 29ner samt Umwerfer greifen.


----------



## foreigner (27. Juli 2014)

1x11 (32 Blatt), von mir aus muss ein Umwerfer auch nicht vorgesehen sein.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (27. Juli 2014)

_*"Trail" Bikes* are a development of XC bikes that are generally used by recreational mountain bikers either at purpose built "Trail centers" or on natural off-road trails. They usually have around 5" (120–140 mm) of travel, weigh 11 to 15 kilograms (24 to 33 lb), and have geometries slightly slacker than XC bikes, though not as slack as AM bikes. Examples include the Giant Trance, the Trek Fuel EX series, the Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, and others. With less of an emphasis on weight, Trail Bikes are typically built to handle rougher terrain than dedicated XC bikes while having slacker head angles (69-68°) which provides greater stability while descending. _-- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_bike

Trailbikes stehen zwischen AM und XC. Das IBC 2.0in seiner aktuellen Auslegung steht irgendwo zwischen AM und Enduro.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Was für unglaubliche Athleten hier...auf Singlestrails 40 km/h...kollosal !
Kenne in meinem Umfeld (1994 - jetzt) *keinen* der das auf die Kette bringt....

Oder verwechselst du etwas...meinst du Forstwege bergab....liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> und bergauf hast Du am 29er mit 38-40 auch keine Probleme?





Skoalman schrieb:


> Die meisten hier werden auf einfacheren Singletrails gegen 40km/h erreichen. Und zumindest ich will, auch bei genügend Gefälle, nötigenfalls nochmals einen kleinen Antritt reinhauen können. Dazu brauche ich eine Übersetzung welche dies auch ermöglicht. Mit dem Auto fahre ich ja bergrunter auch nicht im ersten Gang und lasse es mit getretener Kupplung einfach nur rollen.
> 
> Nicht umsonst fahren die Enduro-Profis ihre 11-fach Schaltung meist mit einem 38er Kettenblatt. Die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit sollte man immer noch mittreten *können*, einfach runterrollen lässt man es nur auf Asphalt.



Ich glaub die meisten hier sehen eher nicht ein 500-1000% mehr für Verschleißteile zu zahlen. Jedenfalls die die keine Enduro Profis sind oder sich für solche halten.

Jetzt mal ohne Scheiß. Wenn mir jemand sagt: "Wie 2500 € für ein Fahrrad?". Dann denk ich mir gerade: "Wie 230 € für eine Kassette? Wer soll mich sponsoren."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ...wenn ich ein IBC 2.0 wollte, dann nur mit 1x11.
> Ein Kettenblatt reicht, spart Gewicht, hält und ist in der Bedienung schlicht "Narrensicher".
> Für alle die auch steilste Auffahrten treten wollen gibt es entsprechend kleine Kettenblätter bis runter zum 28er.
> Mit´m XX1 Spider ist die Übersetzung auch vor der Tour schnell angepasst.
> ...


Klasse 28er für Bergauf, dann oben auf 36 oder 38 oder 40 wechseln. Klasse Vorschlag.


----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Und dazu würde ich euch raten, wenn es ein kommerzieller Erfolg werden soll, abseits ein paar Leute hier aus dem Forum.



Und genau deswegen sollten sie Einfach nehmen und nicht Zweifach. Ob man das jetzt Hype oder sinnvolle Evolution nennen will, ist dafuer erst mal irrelevant.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> _*"Trail" Bikes* are a development of XC bikes that are generally used by recreational mountain bikers either at purpose built "Trail centers" or on natural off-road trails. They usually have around 5" (120–140 mm) of travel, weigh 11 to 15 kilograms (24 to 33 lb), and have geometries slightly slacker than XC bikes, though not as slack as AM bikes. Examples include the Giant Trance, the Trek Fuel EX series, the Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, and others. With less of an emphasis on weight, Trail Bikes are typically built to handle rougher terrain than dedicated XC bikes while having slacker head angles (69-68°) which provides greater stability while descending. _-- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_bike
> 
> Trailbikes stehen zwischen AM und XC. Das IBC 2.0in seiner aktuellen Auslegung steht irgendwo zwischen AM und Enduro.



Wenn du schon aus dem englischem zitierst dann musst du es auch richtig interpretieren. Was im englischen das AM ist, ist bei uns ein Enduro -> in dem von dir so schön verlinktem Artikel übrigens unter "Enduro/all-mountain (AM)" geführt.

Eigentor


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> und bergauf hast Du am 29er mit 38-40 auch keine Probleme?


?
Ist vorn 38-26.
Mit 26-34 lasse ich hier schon einige Auffahrten aus, die am 26er mit 22-34 fahrbar sind.
Lange Auffahrten auf dem 22er vorn mache ich nicht mehr, dafür bin ich zu alt - aber früher bin ich zB die Alte Bobbahn in Schierke noch raufgefahren. Mit 650b und selbst 32-42 undenkbar. Ein Weg den auch ein Trailbike machbar halten sollte, nicht jeder schiebt gern berghoch.
Aber wie gesagt, mir würde 1x11 reichen, wenn der Verschleiß nicht Kosten von um die 600€/Jahr verursachen würde, wo er jetzt (2 x SLX Ritzel, 4 x hg53 Kette, 1 x Kettenblatt, ggfs 1 x Schaltwerk) 120€/Jahr kostet. Ich fahr halt das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Was für unglaubliche Athleten hier...auf Singlestrails 40 km/h...kollosal !
> Kenne in meinem Umfeld (1994 - jetzt) *keinen* der das auf die Kette bringt....
> 
> Oder verwechselst du etwas...meinst du Forstwege bergab....liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters.


Dann suche mal unter gps Tour Info nach Pfälzer singletrails und schau dich mal so durch die gps Daten.

Stelle nacher mal gps Daten meiner Tochter rein (16 Jahre). War entspannt rollen in Pforzheim. Schöner trail von der Büchenbrunner hohe. 38-43 mit treten. Später auf dem Steintrail 38.
dann habe ich noch welche vom hohen Loog trail. Top war hier 47kmh. Gefahren letztes we.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Jahresverschleiß von 600€ ? 
1 Schaltwerk pro Jahr ? Wechsel maximal die Röllchen.20€.
Kette 30€.Kettenblatt 60€.
Die Sram Kassette ist mit Sicherheit nach 1 Jahr nicht verschlissen.Es sei denn ich schmiere die Kette nicht.
Komme ich realistischerweise auf ca max 120 € bei 1x11....
Fahre auch das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Dann suche mal unter gps Tour Info nach Pfälzer singletrails und schau dich mal so durch die gps Daten.
> 
> Stelle nacher mal gps Daten meiner Tochter rein (16 Jahre). War entspannt rollen in Pforzheim. Schöner trail von der Büchenbrunner hohe. 38-43 mit treten. Später auf dem Steintrail 38.
> dann habe ich noch welche vom hohen Loog trail. Top war hier 47kmh. Gefahren letztes we.



Ich komme aus der Pfalz.Heimrevier sozusagen.Direkt vom Haardtrand zwischen Neustadt und Landau....von daher


----------



## Alpenstreicher (27. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn du schon aus dem englischem zitierst dann musst du es auch richtig interpretieren. Was im englischen das AM ist, ist bei uns ein Enduro -> in dem von dir so schön verlinktem Artikel übrigens unter "Enduro/all-mountain (AM)" geführt.
> 
> Eigentor



Nehmen wir mal an, du hättest Recht. Unter welche englischsprachige Kategorie fällt dann das, was hierzulande als AM bezeichnet wird?


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Jahresverschleiß von 600€ ?
> 1 Schaltwerk pro Jahr ? Wechsel maximal die Röllchen.20€.
> Kette 30€.Kettenblatt 60€.
> Die Sram Kassette ist mit Sicherheit nach 1 Jahr nicht verschlissen.Es sei denn ich schmiere die Kette nicht.
> ...



Siehste bei mir kostet ne Kette 15, Röllchen 8, KB 15, Kassette 35 und die hält auch 2 Jahre.

+ Größere Bandbreite
+ bessere Verfügbarkeit
+ Preis

-Hype
-Gewicht


----------



## pfiff (27. Juli 2014)

Ein Trialbike muss leicht sein, damit man es auch immer wieder schnell und leicht beschleunigen kann - v.a. im kupierten Gelände, für das das Bike in meinen Augen primär gedacht ist.

Also 1X11 und genauso wichtig: bei ausreichender Stabilität möglichst leichter LRS mit genügend Innenweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Was für unglaubliche Athleten hier...auf Singlestrails 40 km/h...kollosal !
> Kenne in meinem Umfeld (1994 - jetzt) *keinen* der das auf die Kette bringt....
> 
> Oder verwechselst du etwas...meinst du Forstwege bergab....liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters.


Natürlich fährt man 35km/h und mehr nicht auf extrem ruppigen Strecken sondern auf flowigen Singletrails mit eher weit gezogenen Kurven. Und diese haben blöderweise oft nur wenig Gefälle und man muss daher zwischendurch aktiv mittreten um überhaupt eine Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen die Spass macht und die Fahrtechnik fordert.


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich werd einfach das gefühl nicht los, dass neben der verkappten lrs grössenwahl, beim rest versucht wird den user bei der wahl indirekt zu beeinflussen. Ich glaube auch immer noch dass man von beginn an in eine richtung wollte und in der nachfolgezeit in diese "drängte".
> 
> Nicht um den brei reden....bauraumprobleme sind die konsequenz grosser räder


Geht das schon wieder los?
1. Ist das ICB Moderatorenteam selber so extrem unterschiedlich unterwegs, dass ein gemeinsamer Konsens auf ein fertiges Produkt kaum möglich wäre.
2. Würden wir in meine Wunschrichtung gehen, hätten wir das Orange Segment gebaut. Haben wir das?
3. Würden wir in Stefans Richtung pushen, hätten wir 440mm Kettenstreben. Haben wir das?

Wir werden aber unsere Meinung zu jeder Entscheidung in der Diskusssion vertreten und auch in der Abstimmung entsprechend wählen. Ich denke, dass geht auch in Ordnung, schließlich sind wir auch Teil der Community und haben, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, die Möglichkeit, die neuen Teile frühzeitig und ausgiebig zu fahren. Und wenn wir wir dann der Meinung sind, dass die Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung geht, werden wir es auch entsprechend kommunizieren.
Zum Thema Bauraum: hat mitnichten etwas mit der Laufradgröße zu tun, in unsrem Fall ist es wohl eine Mischung aus kurzer Kettenstrebe und dem Hinterbaukonzept. Und es ist ja auch nicht unmöglich, man hat halt die Wahl zwischen entweder/oder.


----------



## Bench (27. Juli 2014)

Wieso steht das zur Abstimmung?
Wenn ein Umwerfer hinpasst, macht ne Aufnahme hin, die 1x11 Superhelden-Fraktion kann den dann weglassen, alle andere können ihn hinbauen.
Wenn keiner hinpasst, lasst ihn weg, dann kauft das Ding auch nur die 1x11 Fraktion. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich kauf ja auch keinen Porsche mit 3 Gängen.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, du hättest Recht. Unter welche englischsprachige Kategorie fällt dann das, was hierzulande als AM bezeichnet wird?



Trail. Zumindest den AM Bikes nach, die so im Schaufenster stehen mit 3-fach, keiner KeFü und Nobby Gornix 

Das kann man eh nicht vergleichen und artet eh jedesmal in ner philosophischen Diskussion über das (Mountainbike) Unversum aus.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Der bescheuerte Freilaufkörper stört euch wohl auch nicht?
Für die 30 überzeugten im Forum ist 1x11 aber schon wichtig!


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2014)

Trail, AM, Enduro.. für mich alles mehr oder weniger das gleiche.

Soll es universell einsetzbar sein, dass sollte auch 2fach möglich sein, aber alleine schon, weil sich eben nicht jeder nen teuren 1x11 Antrieb leisten möchte.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Trail. Zumindest den AM Bikes nach, die so im Schaufenster stehen mit 3-fach, keiner KeFü und Nobby Gornix
> 
> Das kann man eh nicht vergleichen und artet eh jedesmal in ner philosophischen Diskussion über das (Mountainbike) Unversum aus.



Danke.

In diesem Sinne könnte man durchaus fragen:

- Braucht ein AM einen Dämper mit AGB?

- Braucht ein AM Laufräder mit 450g/500g/550g Felgen?

- Braucht ein AM eine Gabel mit 130/140/150mm Federweg?

- Braucht ein AM 32/33/34/35/36er Standrohre?

- Und, um wieder on-topic zu kommen: Braucht ein AM einen Umwerfer?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Also ich versteh nicht ganz, wo jetzt das Konstruktive Problem  für einen Umwerfer ist.
> Seit ihr so eingefahren, daß es keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt für einen Umwerfer - dann sagt es einfach und die Sache ist durch.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts genügend Beispiele für steife Rahmen mit 2/3fach, bzw. fahrbare Eingelenkter mit Umwerfer.
> ...



Entschuldige, wenn ich hier etwas deutlicher werde als ich es als Teil des ICB 2.0 Entwicklerteams machen sollte:

So einen Mist habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!

Warum?
a) Wie bereits geschrieben ist die Umwerfer-Option möglich - mit den genannten Konsquenzen.
b) Wir fragen die User, ob sie bereit sind eine eingeschränkte Übersetzungsbandbreite für etwas weniger Gewicht und (minimal) mehr Steifigkeit in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich finde dieser Punkt ist extrem wichtig für das Gesamtkonzept und hat nichts mit "kleinen Schritten" zu tun.
c) Natürlich hangeln wir uns von Punkt zu Punkt und im Verlauf einer Kontruktion muss man eine Menge Kompromisse eingehen... das nennt sich Zielkonflikt und sowas findet sich an allen Ecken und Enden in der Technik.

Mir geht es tierisch auf die Nerven, dass einige derjenigen, die das Gefühl haben die Abstimmung geht gerade nicht in ihre Richtung, immer wieder auf so eine komische Tour daher kommen. Schreibt ihr auch Briefe an die Bundesregierung, wenn euch der Wahlausgang nicht gefallen hat?
Wie wäre es damit, einfach mal den Wahlausgang abzuwarten und zu sehen, ob sich eindeutige Mehrheiten zeigen?


----------



## generakmokke (27. Juli 2014)

also auf grund des verschleiß ist 11fach für mich auch relativ uninteressant. Den Wechsel von 9- auf 10fach habe ich schon recht deutlich wahrgenommen (1500 pro Kette und jetzt nur noch maximal 1000km). In Anbetracht der Kettenbreiten, der Erfahrung meines Fahrradhändlers und anderer Erfahrungsberichte(auch hier auf ICB) scheint mir der Verschleiß wirklich höher zu liegen. 11-fach hat wirklich eine tolle Funktion-keine Frage aber irgendwo hörts auch auf- Schrauben und Ersatzteile kaufen ist nicht das tollste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Siehste, Philosophiestunde hat schon wieder angefangen 

Deswegen kategorisiere ich nur noch nach XC Race, Marathon, MTB, Freeride und DH Race


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich werd einfach das gefühl nicht los, dass neben der verkappten lrs grössenwahl, beim rest versucht wird den user bei der wahl indirekt zu beeinflussen. Ich glaube auch immer noch dass man von beginn an in eine richtung wollte und in der nachfolgezeit in diese "drängte".
> 
> Nicht um den brei reden....bauraumprobleme sind die konsequenz grosser räder



Die aktuellen Bauraumprobleme haben weniger mit der Laufradgröße als mit der Struktur des Rahmens zu tun.
Aber an vielen anderen Stellen hast Du recht. Da steht dann immer die Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile im Raum...


----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, du hättest Recht. Unter welche englischsprachige Kategorie fällt dann das, was hierzulande als AM bezeichnet wird?



Trailbike. Es sei denn, es geht um Motos, dann ist ein Trailbike eine Enduro.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Dann suche mal unter gps Tour Info nach Pfälzer singletrails und schau dich mal so durch die gps Daten.
> 
> Stelle nacher mal gps Daten meiner Tochter rein (16 Jahre). War entspannt rollen in Pforzheim. Schöner trail von der Büchenbrunner hohe. 38-43 mit treten. Später auf dem Steintrail 38.
> dann habe ich noch welche vom hohen Loog trail. Top war hier 47kmh. Gefahren letztes we.



Wurde das mit einem Handy gemessen? Die Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von Strava/Orux und wie die Dinger heißen kann man bei Handy-Messungen getrost in die Tonne treten.
Je nach Messfrequenz und Ungenauigkeit der Ortsbestimmung kommen da gigantische Spitzen zustande...


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

True. Die Lenkertachos gehen auch alle nach dem Mond, da kannst du 3 von der gleichen Firma parallel ans Bike schrauben und die zeigen Werte im Bereich +-10% an.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

schöner schneller singletrail.
Fahrer: meine 16 jährige Tochter mit LV 101, gemütliches Rollen.
Pfalztrails folgen, 40 plus ist doch auf Singletrail, auch verblockt. Kein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wurde das mit einem Handy gemessen? Die Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von Strava/Orux und wie die Dinger heißen kann man bei Handy-Messungen getrost in die Tonne treten.
> Je nach Messfrequenz und Ungenauigkeit der Ortsbestimmung kommen da gigantische Spitzen zustande...


nö, garmin - gemittelt.
Hohe Logo, Franzosenfelsen, Aussichtspunkt Felsenmeer, Roter Punkt Richtung St. Martin usw. usw. Da kann man überall Gas geben.
Von den einfacheren Trail zw. Weinbiet und Kalmit mal abgesehen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

Abstimmung/Ergebnis abwarten...obwohl _ich_ mir sicher bin wie es ausgeht.
Es bleibt also spannend ?!


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Die GPS Geräte sind ja auch alle so super genau, grade im Wald


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> schöner schneller singletrail.
> Fahrer: meine 16 jährige Tochter mit LV 101, gemütliches Rollen.
> Pfalztrails folgen, 40 plus ist doch auf Singletrail, auch verlockt. Kein Thema


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Japp, ner GPS-Messung im Wald würde ich auch nicht über den Weg trauen. Und ich persönlich würde auf nem Trail (das ist für mich ein Weg von ca. 20-50cm Breite mit Kurven und meist eher dichtem Bewuchs) mit 40-50 schon langsam Bedenken haben ob ich noch zum stehen komme wenn mir hinter der nächsten Ecke ein anderer Biken, Fußgänger, Hund oder wer sonst so unterwegs ist entgegen kommt.

Aber gab es diese Geschwindigkeitsdiskussion nicht schonmal beim Thema 1x11? Mit, soweit ich mich erinnere, den gleichen Protagonisten...


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2014)

@supurb-bicycles

Ich glaub es euch schlicht und einfach nicht, dass ihr völlig unvorhergenommen an die sache ran gegangen seid. Das hat die verkappte "wahl" der lrs grösse von beginn an gezeigt. Kann man sich nicht von einer völligen unvorhergenommenheit freisprechen, so hat man in gewisser weise bereits vorstellungen.

Und relativ sicher kann man grosse räder (neben anderen faktoren) nicht aus einer bauraumproblemdiskussion aussen vor lassen 
Warum kann man nicht einfach zugeben, dass die grösseren räder einfach auch neue probleme erzeugen?

Edith: @Stefan.Stark


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

Ich hab eher den Eindruck die meisten 2 oder 3facher sind hier die Superhelden.
30+ dauerhaft treten bei der Anfahrt mit dem Mtb? Mir noch in keiner Gruppe passiert.
Dann aber zu zimperlich sein mit 30/42 den Berg raufzukommen?
40+ auf Trails? Wie lang und oft fährt man das?
Scheint mir so als wär 28/42 doch gerade für nicht so fitte das Richtige. Gute Ausrede um entspannt anzurollen und leicht genug um raufzustrampeln. Runter dann rollen lassen oder gleich ne Tour suchen bei der man nicht TdF-Geschwindigkeiten auf Trails treten muss.


----------



## ChrisXL (27. Juli 2014)

Süß, dass bei all dem 1:11-Gehyype immer nur die Übersetzungsbandbreiten angeführt werden. Das ist total cool, dann kämen wir sogar mit 2 Gängen aus, oder . Das würde es dann von der erforderlichen koginitiven Leistung noch etwas einfacher machen - und wirklich (fast) keiner müsste sich mehr verschalten: bergauf 1. Gang, bergab 2. Gang!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> True. Die Lenkertachos gehen auch alle nach dem Mond, da kannst du 3 von der gleichen Firma parallel ans Bike schrauben und die zeigen Werte im Bereich +-10% an.



Der GPS-Kram ist aber noch viel schlimmer... ich hatte bei Orux auch mal fast 40 Sachen Max-Speed nach einer absolut schlammigen und engen Abfahrt. Dabei bin ich vielleicht 20 km/h gefahren...


----------



## Acme (27. Juli 2014)

Das bei den Enduros nun die Umwerfer wegfallen ist schlimm genug, aber jetzt auch noch am Trailbike??
Bauraumproblematik? Haben die letzten 25 Jahre auch die Ingenieure geschafft - ja, ja ich weiss die Laufräder sind größer geworden - anscheinend ein hausgemachtes Problem... Traue mich schon nicht mehr zu outen, das ich (immer noch) gerne 3fach vorne fahre...
Egal wie es ausgeht - die Zeit wird's zeigen. Fährt noch jemand Bar-Ends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2014)

Hab letztens beim Gäsbockmarathon genau die Fraktion der Schreihälse getroffen, die hier so lautstark gegen 1x11 wettern.

Bergauf ne Trittfrequenz von 120 und trotzdem Schrittgeschwindigkeit.
Bergab ziehen sie auf Feldwegen dank 44er dann an einem vorbei, nur um aufm Trail anschließend schiebenderweise zu blockieren.

Na super


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich hier etwas deutlicher werde als ich es als Teil des ICB 2.0 Entwicklerteams machen sollte:
> 
> So einen Mist habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
> 
> ...



a) Umwerfer Option OHNE die genannten Konsequenzen?!?
b) warum ohne Umwerfer mehr Stetigkeit? Darf ich auch mal sagen so ein Mist?!?! Ist ein 301 mit Umwerfer nicht steif, ach blöd - leicht ist es auch noch. Und es wurden hier 10% Zugewinn in der Steifigkeit genannt, das ist nicht minimal
c) Falsch - am Anfang jeder Entwicklung steht Pflichten/Lastenheft und Entwicklungsziel.
Alles andere ist Treiben lassen. Achja, ich will keinen Mitteltunnel hinten im Auto. Komm lass uns das mal so planen. Später: Ach Mist, jetzt wird's aber schwierig mit dem Allradantrieb - Zielkonflikt??

UND ZUM SCHLUß, WARUM DISKUTIERT IHR DAS PROJEKT ÜBERHAUPT ÖFFENTLICH, WENN DIR DIE ANTWORTEN DIR DIR NICHT PASSEN AUF DEN SACK GEHEN???

Stefan Stark, dann lass es doch einfach mit der Öffentlichkeit, wenn Du nicht damit umgehen kannst. So einfach ist es!


----------



## nuts (27. Juli 2014)

Ich muss sagen: Wenn wegen der Umwerfer Aufnahme vor dem Sitzrohr noch eine Verbindung der beiden Hinterbau-Seiten her müsste, um zu versteifen, dann würde ich lieber die Umwerfer-Aufnahme weglassen.


@absteigen Die Drehpunkt Position deines LV ist leider notwendigerweise eine andere als die unseres Bikes. Deshalb und weil wir keine Umlenkung/Abstützung bauen ist die Sache schwierig.


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles
> 
> Ich glaub es euch schlicht und einfach nicht, dass ihr völlig unvorhergenommen an die sache ran gegangen seid. Das hat die verkappte "wahl" der lrs grösse von beginn an gezeigt. Kann man sich nicht von einer völligen unvorhergenommenheit freisprechen, so hat man in gewisser weise bereits vorstellungen.
> 
> ...


Dann besorg dir sofort das nächste freie Programm und erstell doch mal den Tretlagerbereich mit der gewählten Rahmenform und Kettenstrebenlänge. Steht doch ausdrücklich da was die Konsequenzen davon sind. Nichts anderes wird hier eigentlich besprochen. Wenn dir die Nachteile am Rahmen nichts ausmachen kann auch die Umwerferaufnahme dran.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Mal zurück zum Topic:

Wie groß ist der wirkliche Gewichtsvorteil
XTR 2x10 mit 22:36 und 11-32
und XX1 mit 32 und 11-42

Kostet das selbe nur das bei der XTR die Verschleißteile billiger sind.

Wenn alle so auf den Gewichtsvorteil pochen?

Naja entweder könnt ihr bei Alutech nicht konstruieren oder ihr wollte es einfach nicht  Andere Hersteller schaffen es auch funktionierende Eingelenker mit Umwerfer zu bauen.


----------



## Kirax (27. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, du hättest Recht. Unter welche englischsprachige Kategorie fällt dann das, was hierzulande als AM bezeichnet wird?



Trailbike!


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2014)

Smrk kommt keiner entgegen, ist Einbahn.

Ich finde es konstruktiv viel eleganter ohne Umwerfer vorn, und wenn es mal günstiger werden wird, ok.
Wenn es nur als 1x11 käme, würde mich dies nicht vom Kauf abhalten. Aber es wäre dann kein AllroundMTB und dann wäre ich wohl doch wieder hauptsächlich mit dem billigen 29er Hardtail unterwegs.
Aber wenn Alutech als Nischenprodukt sieht, ok. 
Das erste icb ist ja unfreiwillig auch Nische geworden...


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> a) Umwerfer Option OHNE die genannten Konsequenzen?!?
> b) warum ohne Umwerfer mehr Stetigkeit? Darf ich auch mal sagen so ein Mist?!?! Ist ein 301 mit Umwerfer nicht steif. Und es wurden hier 10% genannt, das ist nicht minimal
> 
> 
> Stefan Stark, dann lass es doch einfach mit der Öffentlichkeit, wenn Du nicht damit umgehen kannst. So einfach ist es!



Das 301 hatte auch nicht die Vorgabe der Rahmenform.
Anscheinend kannst du nicht mit der Meinung von Stefan umgehen.


----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2014)

Es sind doch immer die gleichen Pfeifen, die in jedem Thread ihre Abneigung gegen 27,5" und 1x11 zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
Kann man die Kasper nicht einfach sperren? Es nervt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Livanh schrieb:


> Ich hab eher den Eindruck die meisten 2 oder 3facher sind hier die Superhelden.
> 30+ dauerhaft treten bei der Anfahrt am mit dem Mtb? Mir noch in keiner Gruppe passiert.
> Dann aber zu zimperlich sein mit 30/42 den Berg raufzukommen?
> 40+ auf Trails? Wie lang und oft fährt man das?
> Scheint mir so als wär 28/42 doch gerade für nicht so fitte das Richtige. Gute Ausrede um entspannt anzurollen und leicht genug um raufzustrampeln. Runter dann rollen lassen oder gleich ne Tour suchen bei der man nicht TdF-Geschwindigkeiten auf Trails treten muss.



Von dauerhaft kann niemand reden. Es gibt nur Leute die sich ihr überteuertes und marketingaufgeblasenes kompromisbehaftetes Material nicht schönreden wollen.



Metalfranke schrieb:


> Es sind doch immer die gleichen Pfeifen, die in jedem Thread ihre Abneigung gegen 27,5" und 1x11 zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
> Kann man die Kasper nicht einfach sperren? Es nervt!



Sehr erwachsen  Was gutes hast du sowieso noch nie geschrieben.


Auch süß wie ihr mit 10% fehlerhaften Tachos und defekten GPS Geräten, die Leistung von Leuten schonredet die Spaß am Radfahren haben


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> a) Umwerfer Option OHNE die genannten Konsequenzen?!?
> b) warum ohne Umwerfer mehr Stetigkeit? Darf ich auch mal sagen so ein Mist?!?! Ist ein 301 mit Umwerfer nicht steif. Und es wurden hier 10% genannt, das ist nicht minimal
> c) Falsch - am Anfang jeder Entwicklung steht Pflichten/Lastenheft und Entwicklungsziel
> 
> ...



Ich komme damit gut klar... schließlich darf ich auch mal zurück schießen, wenn es mit irgendwo zu viel wird  Und Deine Antwort hat mir gezeigt, dass Du entweder nicht gelesen hast, was bei dieser Abstimmung zu Entscheiden ist oder Du wolltest es falsch verstehen.

Zu c):
Jain... es müssen am Anfang nicht immer alle Aspekte festgenagelt werden. Gerade die offene Herangehensweise ist wichtig für eine Community-Entwicklung.
Und der Mut Entscheidungen in Frage zu stellen tut einem Produkt zumeist auch gut.

Noch eins dazu:
Ich stehe der Umwerfer-Frage sehr neutral gegenüber. In meinen Augen heben sich die Vor- und Nachteile nahezu auf... deswegen lässt sich über dieses Thema auch so schön streiten 

EDIT:
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass das Bike ohne Umwerfer 10% steifer wird... lediglich der Lagerabstand kann bei einer 1x11-Kurbel um 10% erhöht werden!


----------



## User85319 (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Auch süß wie ihr mit 10% fehlerhaften Tachos und defekten GPS Geräten, die Leistung von Leuten schonredet die Spaß am Radfahren haben



Tolle Leistung, auf Waldautobahn km/h-bolzen is ja sooooo cool.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

Acme schrieb:


> Das bei den Enduros nun die Umwerfer wegfallen ist schlimm genug, aber jetzt auch noch am Trailbike??



Was bei DIESEM Trailbike mit dem Umwerfer passiert wird die Mehrheit entscheiden...

Und wenn sich wirklich eine relevante Anzahl an Usern 2-fach wünscht, dann werden wir das berücksichtigen. Dafür braucht es aus meiner Sicht auch keine 50%... ich selbst würde ab ~1/3 für 2-fach Abstimmenden den Umwerfer mit rein nehmen (ich denke die anderen aus dem Team sehen das ähnlich). Deswegen haben wir in der Umfrage ja auch nicht JA oder NEIN abgefragt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles
> 
> Ich glaub es euch schlicht und einfach nicht, dass ihr völlig unvorhergenommen an die sache ran gegangen seid. Das hat die verkappte "wahl" der lrs grösse von beginn an gezeigt. Kann man sich nicht von einer völligen unvorhergenommenheit freisprechen, so hat man in gewisser weise bereits vorstellungen.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht solltest Du dir einfach ein 0815 Serienbike zulegen, wenn du hinter jeder Wahlmöglichkeit nur die mögliche Manipulation dieser siehst... Ja, wir haben Ideen und Vorstellungen, diese formulieren wir in unseren Aussagen und vertreten sie in der Wahl. Wie gesagt, hätte ich mir vor der Abstimmung ein anderes Ergebnis gewünscht, aber so ist das halt. 26" stand nicht zur Wahl, weil es für die Größe aktuell keine wirtschaftliche Relevanz gibt und genau so wurde es kommuniziert. Wo du da verkapptheit siehst, ist mir schleierhaft, zeig mir einen Hersteller wo deine Meinung mehr Gewicht hat und die Wünsche der Biker mehr respektiert werden.....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was bei DIESEM Trailbike mit dem Umwerfer passiert wird die Mehrheit entscheiden...


Und deshalb ist es, mal mit Abstand betrachtet, auch ziemlich Sinnfrei sich hier auf sieben Seiten die Meinung zu geigen. Weil das von den Wählern vermutlich eh die wenigsten überhaupt lesen werden.
Aber es zeigt mal wieder dass das Forum wunderbar vorhersagbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen: Wenn wegen der Umwerfer Aufnahme vor dem Sitzrohr noch eine Verbindung der beiden Hinterbau-Seiten her müsste, um zu versteifen, dann würde ich lieber die Umwerfer-Aufnahme weglassen.
> 
> 
> @absteigen Die Drehpunkt Position deines LV ist leider notwendigerweise eine andere als die unseres Bikes. Deshalb und weil wir keine Umlenkung/Abstützung bauen ist die Sache schwierig.


Klar, das LV ist natürlich anders. War auch nur als Vergleich genannt. Verglichen mit anderen 4-Gelenkern ähnlicher Konstruktion ist es steifer als viele am Markt verfügbaren. Das der Eingelenker hier etwas im Nachteil ist, ist mir bewußt.

Schwierig ja, aber - mit Sicherheit - beherrschbar, jedoch meistens nur wenn man das ganze nicht isoliert betrachtet - sondern als Einheit. 
Frage ist auch, worauf satteln diese 10% denn drauf?

Interessant wäre doch gewesen, wie diverse Abstimmungsergebnisse ausgefallen wären, hätte man diese im Gesamtkontext gestellt:
27.5 ja, aber dann Problem beim Umwerfer und dadurch weniger Steif.
oder
430mm Kettenstreben ja, aber dann .....
Also immer auch dann die Folge der Entscheidung und zwar nicht nur bis zum nächsten Punkt, sondern in Summe betrachtet.
Dann hätte die hässliche Bananenschwinge vielleicht eine Chance gehabt....

Bei der ganzen 1x11 Diskussion wird gerne immer nur die Bandbreite betrachtet.
Schnell mit großem KB - toll. Der Mangel im unter Bereich wird ausgeblendet.
Oder
Bergfähig mit kleinem KB - toll. Aber dann wieder geringe Entfaltung im schnellen Bereich.

Aber hey - wenn dann ein 1x11 rauskommt. Was solls. Alternativen gibt es immer.


----------



## Acme (27. Juli 2014)

@ Stefan,
habe mich von dem ganzen Gerede etwas "mitnehmen" lassen.
Habe für den Umwerfer gestimmt.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Zumal man von den Leuten die hier schreiben auch nicht von Mehrheit reden kann.

Selbst wenn sich 1x11 durchsetzt hat 2x10 und alles weitere das Nachsehen. Wenn sich 2x10 durchsetzt kann jeder frei entscheiden ob er 1x11 will.
Ohnehin wird das Rad 2017 sowieso uncool weil wahrscheinlich die elektrische Schaltung auf XT Niveau durchgereicht wird.

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein 24/38 in der Auswahl? Wolltet wohl keinen klaren Gewinner mit über 500% und Midcage?


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Klar, das LV ist natürlich anders. War auch nur als Vergleich genannt. Verglichen mit anderen 4-Gelenkern ähnlicher Konstruktion ist es steifer als viele am Markt verfügbaren. Das der Eingelenker hier etwas im Nachteil ist, ist mir bewußt.
> 
> Schwierig ja, aber - mit Sicherheit - beherrschbar, jedoch meistens nur wenn man das ganze nicht isoliert betrachtet - sondern als Einheit.
> Frage ist auch, worauf satteln diese 10% denn drauf?
> ...



Wo wird denn bei der Bandbreite was ausgeblendet? Ist in dem Diagramm sehr gut zu sehen und schon zig mal (auch im Thread hier) auf der Frontpage sehr genau beschrieben worden.
Wieso du jetzt wieder mit 27" und Bauraum beim Umwerfer kommst. Daran liegts doch nicht.


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Von dauerhaft kann niemand reden. Es gibt nur Leute die sich ihr überteuertes und marketingaufgeblasenes kompromisbehaftetes Material nicht schönreden wollen.



Es gibt auch Leute die ihre kompromissbehaften Antriebe endlich vereinfachen wollen und die damit einhergehenden neuen Kompromisse in Kauf nehmen. 
Aber natürlich brauchts erst dich um aufzuzeigen was für einer schönen neuen Märchenwelt man aufgesessen ist.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Livanh schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die ihre kompromissbehaften Antriebe endlich vereinfachen wollen und die damit einhergehenden neuen Kompromisse in Kauf nehmen.
> Aber natürlich brauchts erst dich um aufzuzeigen was für einer schönen neuen Märchenwelt man aufgesessen ist.



Ich bin überzeugt. Ich bestellt mir gleich 1x11. Danke dir 

Oder du brauchst mich, dass ich dir zeige wie man einen Umwerfer vernünftig einstellt.


----------



## RedSKull (27. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> WORD!
> 
> Ich hätte nichtmal was gegen 1x11, aber der Kram ist soooo teuer. No way!



+1

Sackteure Verschleißteile sind für den Popo.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Juli 2014)

1Fach ist interessant, aber Viel zu teuer und m.M. nach zu speziell für die große Masse.

Ich bin schon lange am überlegen ob ich 1x10 eigenbau mal testen soll, nur weiß ich noch immer nicht auf was ich dabei verzichten soll.  Deshalb hab ich für den umwerfer gestimmt. Damit kann man auch 1Fach fahren ;-)


----------



## Willi777 (27. Juli 2014)

Selbst mit 36-11 u.d einer Trit tfrequenz nahe dem durchtreten (auf abschüssigen Asphalt) kam ich mit meinem 29er cube nicht über 47 km/h und da dachte ich mir schon wenn in der nächsten Kurve einer zu nah auf meiner Seite entgegenkommt war's das!

Aber eventuell bin ich einfach zu schlapp mit Beinen und mit den Augen. Oder es liegt daran, dass ich nen ordinären  Tacho verwende (und mit GPS "gemessene" 65 km/h gefahren wäre)

Ziemlich realitätsfremd, aufgrund von GPS Signalen glauben zu wollen, im Wald! mit einem MTB! auf Geschwindigkeiten nahe oder über 50 zu kommen. Fahrt doch mal in der Stadt auf der Strasse hinter einem Pkw her, der 50+ fährt und dann wacht auf!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2014)

Ich finde das Thema ICB mittlerweile eine schöne Scheindemokratie  wieviel Stück werden pro Größe gebaut, dass die "Crowd" wirklich mitredet? 500 oder eher 50? Ja, die 50 pro Größe werden so oder so verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Naja entweder könnt ihr bei Alutech nicht konstruieren oder ihr wollte es einfach nicht  Andere Hersteller schaffen es auch funktionierende Eingelenker mit Umwerfer zu bauen.



Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich:

Es ist kein Problem den Umwerfer unter zu bringen! Es ist lediglich nötig die Verbindung von linker und rechter Kettenstrebe vor das Sitzrohr zu verlagern. Das kostet Gewicht und tut der Optik nicht besonders gut. Zusätzlich muss das rechte Lager ewas nach innen wandern, um Platz für das kleine Kettenblatt zu schaffen.

Die Frage ist welcher Weg eingeschlagen wird, beides ist möglich! Wir wollen einfach nur eine Grundlage schaffen, um diese Entscheidung an den Wünschen der Community zu orientieren. Ganz ohne Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Juli 2014)

Warum fehlt eigentlich DIE Trailbike Standardübersetzung der letzten 5 Jahre: 22/36 vorne (+Bashguard)


----------



## Willi777 (27. Juli 2014)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Warum fehlt eigentlich DIE Trailbike Standardübersetzung der letzten 5 Jahre: 22/36 vorne (+Bashguard)


Kann ich auch nicht verstehen


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Juli 2014)

Mann sollte bevor man sich über die Genauigkeit von GPS auslässt sich mal informieren wie die Geräte die Geschwindigkeiten ermitteln ;-)

Garmin macht dies in der Regel über den dopplereffekt und selbst mein altes etrex vista von  2001 hat da ne maximale Abweichung von 0,05m/s. Kurze empfangsprobleme manchen da nichts aus. Siehe man ja auch das der keine GeschwindigkeitSprünge anzeigt oder aufzeichnet.

Jetzt komnt die frage was zeigen die Geräte an und was zeichnencsie auf!?

Geschwindigkeit über weg/zeit oder Mai dopplereffekt


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Es sind doch immer die gleichen Pfeifen, die in jedem Thread ihre Abneigung gegen 27,5" und 1x11 zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
> Kann man die Kasper nicht einfach sperren? Es nervt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Warum fehlt eigentlich DIE Trailbike Standardübersetzung der letzten 5 Jahre: 22/36 vorne (+Bashguard)


Im Zweifel weil sie 2015 kein Zulieferer mehr in Serie hat. Wurde doch eigentlich alles auf 24er Kettenblätter umgestellt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juli 2014)

@absteigen... muss doch noch was los werden:

Ich wollte Dir nicht persönlich auf die Füße steigen. Dein Post war (aus meiner Sicht) eine unpassende/ungerechtfertigte Kritik am Projektablauf. Ein Communtiy-Projekt unterliegt nun mal ganz anderen Regeln als eine klassische Entwicklung (Erlärungs- und Diskussionsbedarf, Demokratie). Und da ist es nicht hilfreich, wenn unsere Aussagen bewusst falsch dargestellt werden, um der Diskussion mehr "Würze" zu verleihen (_"Also ich versteh nicht ganz, wo jetzt das Konstruktive Problem für einen Umwerfer ist.
Seit ihr so eingefahren, daß es keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt für einen Umwerfer - dann sagt es einfach und die Sache ist durch.")._
Du kannst bestimmt verstehen, dass wir/ich so etwas nicht lustig finden und auch mal angepieselt reagieren... ist es denn so schwierig zu glauben, dass wir hier vollkommen offen und ehrlich agieren? Mit der Kritik an der ein oder anderen Entscheidung kann ich gut leben, aber ich finde es nicht fair unsere guten Absichten in Frage zu stellen (und da war ich schon etwas in Rage, bevor Dein Post dann eine Reaktion in mir erzwungen hat )


----------



## Teac (27. Juli 2014)

macht einfach 2x10... der rest der 1x11 haben will wirds sich schon selbst umbauen 

Ich fahr selber 1x10 kenn aber gibt genug leute die nicht auf 2x10 verzichten wollen 

jeder so wie er es mag


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Mann sollte bevor man sich über die Genauigkeit von GPS auslässt sich mal informieren wie die Geräte die Geschwindigkeiten ermitteln ;-)
> 
> Garmin macht dies in der Regel über den dopplereffekt und selbst mein altes etrex vista von  2001 hat da ne maximale Abweichung von 0,03m/s. Kurze empfangsprobleme manchen da nichts aus. Siehe man ja auch das der keine GeschwindigkeitSprünge anzeigt oder aufzeichnet.


Dann kurbelte man mit 36/11 bei 45km/h aber trotzdem mit gut 105 Umdrehungen. Da kann man dann sicher auch  nochmal kräftig rein treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harfh_Arafat (27. Juli 2014)

Teac schrieb:


> macht einfach 2x10... der rest der 1x11 haben will wirds sich schon selbst umbauen


du hast wohl nicht zugehört? die lager können mit 1x11 only  5, in worten fünf, mm weiter auseinander!!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Juli 2014)

Stimmt natürlich.

Ich mag z.b. 38/11 auch wenn ich mal Strecke mache, also Radwege und Co, weil man dasich mal sehr geringe tf treten kann. Mit 28/11 nervt das und das 28er blatt würde ich bei 1Fach fahren.


----------



## FloriLori (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bin für die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren. Gerade im Mittelgebirge überwiegen für mich die Vorteile. 

Ich denke es teilen sich hier die Meinungen und es wird hitzig diskutiert, aber der Fairnesshalber sollte man doch sachlich bleiben.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2014)

Macht einfach ein breiteres Innenlager, dann kann man Umwerfer und steifer 
Und dann stellt ihr die Frage nochmal, aber diesmal "Steifer mit breiterem Innenlager oder leichter"

G.


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2014)

@supurb-bicycles 

Kommt doch schon etwas authentischer und offener rüber, wenn du von vorstellungen sprichst welche ihr bei der wahl vertretet und in euren aussagen formuliert.

Ist halt keine wirkliche unparteiligkeit mehr, ist aber gleich mal halb so schlimm, wenn mans ehrlich kundtut.

....und dass es für 26' keine wirtschaftliche relevanz mehr gibt würd ich so pauschal und faktisch auch nicht behaupten.


----------



## nuts (27. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Macht einfach ein breiteres Innenlager, dann kann man Umwerfer und steifer
> Und dann stellt ihr die Frage nochmal, aber diesmal "Steifer mit breiterem Innenlager oder leichter"
> 
> G.



Irgendwie gefällt mir der Gedanke. Aber ob wir dann die Kettenlinie korrekt kriegen (bei Verwendung von 12X142) ? Und ob jetzt das Lager, das BSA Innenlager fahren will, größer ist, als das mit den Umwerfern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Puh, 83er BSA Tretlager mit 135er/142er Hinterbau wird schwer. Dann muss halt ein 150er her und dann wirds wieder zu schwer...


----------



## Haop (27. Juli 2014)

Fragt doch mal bei Trek, die haben vielleicht die Lösung


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2014)

G.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Wo ist nochmal der Kotzsmiley?


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Obwohl mein nächstes Bike mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeik 1x11 haben wird, muss ich es doch nicht lauthals als Allerheilmittel anpreisen. Es ist ein alternatives Schaltungskonzept bei dem man gewaltige Nachteile (Bandbreite, Ersatzteilpreise) in Kauf nimmt und nüchtern betrachtet eigentlich sehr wenig gewinnt (bessere Schaltlogik, schönere Optik, etwas weniger Gewicht).

Wenn ich ehrlich bin gehört der Umwerfer zu den wenigen Teilen am Bike, die ihre Arbeit ohne Wartung immer zuverlässig erledigt haben. Und dies obwohl er direktem Dreckbeschuss unterliegt und sehr wenig kostet. Klar, die Schaltvorgänge vorne laufen nicht sehr elegant und geschmeidig ab, aber schieben am Hügel oder sich tot treten in der Ebene wegen mangelnder Bandbreite wirkt auch nicht sonderlich elegant.


----------



## Acme (27. Juli 2014)

@ nuts/@ Stefan.
Innenlager breiter machen und dann ausserdem eine asymetrische Kettenstrebe/Hinterbau, damit dann das HR mit gleich langen Speichen zentriert werden kann und die Kettenlinie sich verbessert. (siehe neues Cannondale F-SI, oder gaaaaannnz altes Indian).
Das erscheint konsequent.


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juli 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ich war wohl auf dem Holzweg.



Also mit Holzweg bist du hier völlig falsch, da musst du nebenan zum IBC North shore bike, das ist nich der korrekte einsatzbereich


----------



## nuts (27. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die asymmetrische Hinterbau + Hinterrad-Lösung von Cannondale auch schick. Aber auf spezielle Hinterräder angewiesen zu sein ist halt auch nicht gerade populär. Welche Aussage würde auf mehr Ablehnung stoßen?


"Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech. Leider kannste es nur mit nem speziellen Hinterrad fahren, sonst schleift der Reifen"
"Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech. Leider kannst Du es nicht mit Umwerfer fahren."?


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich finde die asymmetrische Hinterbau + Hinterrad-Lösung von Cannondale auch schick. Aber auf spezielle Hinterräder angewiesen zu sein ist halt auch nicht gerade populär. Welche Aussage würde auf mehr Ablehnung stoßen?
> 
> 
> "Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech. Leider kannste es nur mit nem speziellen Hinterrad fahren, sonst schleift der Reifen"
> "Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech. Leider kannst Du es nicht mit Umwerfer fahren."?



3. Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech, Gott sei dank ohne schnickschnack wie Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (27. Juli 2014)

Lasst den Umwerfer einfach weg. Ein Trinkflaschenhalter ist ja auch nicht vorgesehen und wird ebenfalls völlig überbewertet...


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juli 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Lasst den Umwerfer einfach weg. Ein Trinkflaschenhalter ist ja auch nicht vorgesehen und wird ebenfalls völlig überbewertet...


Wie mir scheint wird das ganze bike ein Flaschenhalter wenn ich mir die Posts hier so angucke


----------



## Lemming (27. Juli 2014)

Fahre weiterhin meine 2 x 9; habe noch zwei Sätze hier rumliegen. 
Kurzes Schaltwerk, haltbare Kette, überschaubare Kosten... was will man mehr?


----------



## mhubig (27. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre seit ca. 4 Monaten die X01 mit einem 34er Ritzel vorne. Dabei bin ich viel im Schwarzwald und in der Pfalz unterwegs (immer so um die 1000-2000hm), eine Woche Gardasee war auch schon dabei und zwei MTB-"Rennen" mit jeweils so 60km Strecke.

Mein persönliches Fazit bisher: Absolut Top! Hatte noch nie eine so geile, gut funktionierende, leise und zuverlässige Schaltung! Wenn ich das 34er Ritzel runter hab, werde ich mal über ein 32er Nachdenken ... aber eins ist für mich sonnenklar: Die Vorteile der 1x11 Schaltung überwiegen den einzigen Nachteil (geringere Übersetzungsbandbeite) bei weitem! Also für mich.

Deswegen: Keep it simple und verzichtet auf einen Umwerfer!


----------



## Brainman (27. Juli 2014)

Erde an Forum. Das Alutech  ICB 2.0. wird ein Trailbike (Spaßbike) da reicht 1x10 bzw. 1x11 völlig aus.
Die Bandbreite dafür ist mittlerweile groß genug.
Außerdem gibt es genug Rahmen an den man Umwerfer montieren kann.


----------



## Piefke (27. Juli 2014)

Ein Umwerfer muss, Trinkflasche braucht kein Mensch.


Lemming schrieb:


> Fahre weiterhin meine 2 x 9; habe noch zwei Sätze hier rumliegen.
> Kurzes Schaltwerk, haltbare Kette, überschaubare Kosten... was will man mehr?


Richtig.


----------



## cos75 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich finde man sollte die Kurbel auch noch weglassen, dann könnte man das Tretlager und die Hinterbaustreben noch steifer und leichter konstruieren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2014)

Zur leidigen Speed Diskussion. Ich habe selber genug Aufzeichnungen gemacht und bin definitiv kein Raser, aber die 50 sind auf den genannten Pfälzer Strecken  definitiv gut drin. Ob Klausental im mittleren Teil oder den klassischen vom Weinbiet. Und nicht nur das was das GPS als Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnet sondern auch die Strecke mit der Zeitdifferenz im Mittel. Es passt einfach im Quercheck. 

Achja, ich mag und will da nicht mit treten und würde 1x11 mit 30er vorne ohne Kettenführung nie wieder her geben. 

Zur Lebensdauer kann ich nur sagen das jemand der sonst Hg93 gefahren ist jetzt mit Xx1 kettenlebensdauern von etwas mehr als dem doppeltem hatte. Und der Kerl hat mächtig Bumms.


----------



## hnx (28. Juli 2014)

Für mich ist das Einzige was gegen 1x11 spricht der Preis und wie es ausschaut wird der - zumindest in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren - nicht beträchtlicht sinken und damit ists für mich an einem Rad mit breiter Zielgruppe ausgeschlossen, zumal auch Kompletträder unter 2500€ verkauft werden sollen? Gibts da überhaupt - ohne massiv an anderer Stelle zu sparen - die Möglichkeit X1 zu verbauen? ICH würde keine Fox Evo vorne und hinten anstatt Performance/Factory FIT haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (28. Juli 2014)

@cos75 
Ohne Kurbel brauchst du auch kein Tretlager...
Last doch noch mehr weg, dann sieht's am Ende so aus:


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2014)

8 Speichen Systemlaufräder sind blöde.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Einzige was gegen 1x11 spricht der Preis und wie es ausschaut wird der - zumindest in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren - nicht beträchtlicht sinken und damit ists für mich an einem Rad mit breiter Zielgruppe ausgeschlossen, zumal auch Kompletträder unter 2500€ verkauft werden sollen? Gibts da überhaupt - ohne massiv an anderer Stelle zu sparen - die Möglichkeit X1 zu verbauen? ICH würde keine Fox Evo vorne und hinten anstatt Performance/Factory FIT haben wollen.


Hat Basti ein paar Seiten vorher bestätigt, bei 2500€ soll die X1 problemlos drin sein. Die aktuelle Preisgestaltung bei den Versendern zwischen X01 und X1 entspricht ja nicht ganz der Realität. Soll im Zweifel die Nachfrage unten halten, die X1 ist ja praktisch kaum lieferbar.


----------



## PamA2013 (28. Juli 2014)

Wird man sich eig später das bike ein bisschen konfigurieren können? z.B. ich will gerne ein 36er ritzel vorne an meiner x1 oder so?


----------



## mpmarv (28. Juli 2014)

Ich kann auf den Umwerfer verzichten.

Lieber fahren möchte ich aber 24-36 =)

Also auf der Hausrunde reicht mir sicherlich 1x11 mit 32er KB, aber ich will vielleicht auch mal länger mit dem Rad fahren... und da fehlt mir für 32er KB die Kraft.

Ich finde 1x11 genial, schön simpel und auch die Konstruktionsvorteile sprechen dafür, leider würde sich dann der Einsatzbereich für MICH etwas einschränken.

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ein Komplettrad mit 1x11 mehr her macht und sich besser an den MAnn bringen lassen würde, weil es derzeit im Trend ist!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Erde an Forum. Das Alutech  ICB 2.0. wird ein Trailbike (Spaßbike) da reicht 1x10 bzw. 1x11 völlig aus.
> Die Bandbreite dafür ist mittlerweile groß genug.
> Außerdem gibt es genug Rahmen an den man Umwerfer montieren kann.



Intelligenz an Brain. Das ist ein Spaßbike damit will auch auch mal eine Tour fahren können.

Hindert dich ja nix dran den Umwerfer abzubauen.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich:
> Es ist kein Problem den Umwerfer unter zu bringen! Es ist lediglich nötig die Verbindung von linker und rechter Kettenstrebe vor das Sitzrohr zu verlagern. Das kostet Gewicht und tut der Optik nicht besonders gut. Zusätzlich muss das rechte Lager ewas nach innen wandern, um Platz für das kleine Kettenblatt zu schaffen.
> Die Frage ist welcher Weg eingeschlagen wird, beides ist möglich! Wir wollen einfach nur eine Grundlage schaffen, um diese Entscheidung an den Wünschen der Community zu orientieren. Ganz ohne Verschwörungstheorien



Wozu braucht man dann einen Konstrukteur wenn alles einfach und offensichtlich ist.
Ich bin immernoch der Meinung. Jeden Vergleich nach VDI 2225 würde die XX1 verlieren. Weil man durch den Mehrpreis der Gruppe ins Hintertreffen gerät. Wenn man an Stelle eine SLX dranbaut und HOCHWERTIGE Laufräder, gute Reifen und ein Tubelesskit beilegt bringt das mehr Spaß auf dem Trail als eine Schaltung.


Zu den anderen. Der Grund warum ich eure Begründungen zu XX1 immer bescheuerter finde. Auf dem Trail fahre ich nunmal auf der 38 er Blatt, habe eine super Kettenlinie und feine Gangsprünge, dass ich richtig Vortrieb habe.

Wenn es doch einmal bergauf geht schalte ich aufs 24 er Kettenblatte und habe für nahezu jede Steigung den perfekten gang.

Dank meiner hochwertigen und leichten 1600gr Laufräder mit leichtrollenden Tubelessready Reifen ist der Berg nun auch zu klacks geworden, während der ambitionierte xx1  Fahrer mit seiner 1kg schweren Kurbel und den 2.1 kg schweren Laufrädern, die ihm durchs Budget aufgehalst würden, sich über sein Federleichtes Fahrrad freut.

Egal wie ich es rechne. Bei einem Budget von 2600 kann ich mit einer SLX ein dynamischeres und leichteres Rad aufbauen, weil ich mehr Geld für die restlichen Komponenten habe. Gespartes Gewicht am Antrieb merkt man beim beschleunigen nämlich viel weniger als an den Laufrädern.

Leichte Laufräder >>>> leichte Schaltung. Jedenfalls was den Spaß auf dem Trail angeht.



hnx schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Einzige was gegen 1x11 spricht der Preis und wie es ausschaut wird der - zumindest in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren - nicht beträchtlicht sinken und damit ists für mich an einem Rad mit breiter Zielgruppe ausgeschlossen, zumal auch Kompletträder unter 2500€ verkauft werden sollen? Gibts da überhaupt - ohne massiv an anderer Stelle zu sparen - die Möglichkeit X1 zu verbauen? ICH würde keine Fox Evo vorne und hinten anstatt Performance/Factory FIT haben wollen.


Du vergisst den spezial Freilauf, wo man auch nicht sicher sein kann ob der bleibt.
Spätestens wenn die E-Schaltungen im XT/SLX Niveau angekommen sind und die sequenzielle Schaltlogik mit Umwerfer funktioniert kräht im Allmountainbereich niemand mehr nach XX1 und jeder freut sich über die dazugewonnene Bandbreite und die Entspanntheit bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2014)

Dem muss ich, obwohl Xx1 Freund, zustimmen. Wenn ein Betrag dieser Größenordnung geplant ist, kann man mit ohne Xx1 ein insgesamt gesehen tolleres Rad aufbauen. In der 4k Region kann man sich dann leisten was man will.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Juli 2014)

Wir sollten mal wieder ein IBC-Treffen machen - ein Treffen, wo auch die ganzen Jungs kommen würden, die unentdeckterweise auf EWS-Niveau fahren; die einsamen Bestzeitenfahrer und >45km/h-Singletrail-Treter des Waldes. Wir würden alle zusammen eine Tour fahren und es bergab richtig stehen lassen - mich würde einfach interessieren, wer nur quatscht oder wer auch Rad fahren kann. 

Was Strava angeht: Wenn man die (Höchst)Geschwindigkeiten mittelt, sollte da über ein Jahr doch eine relativ realistische Annäherung rauskommen, oder? Wir haben hier auch einen sehr schnellen und extrem weit einsehbaren Singletrail, den man mit 45er Schnitt und 65er Spitze (laut Strava) fahren kann. Abgesehen von diesem Trail (treten brauchste da eigentlich auch nicht mehr) nutze ich den letzten Gang auf meinem 34er Blatt extrem selten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

Lass ein X weg, dann passt das auch wieder besser in den Preisrahmen. Die UVPs der Einzelteile der X1 liegen je nach Bauteil 25-50% unter der XX1.


----------



## Deleted 165741 (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es die Schmerzmittel die ich gerade bekommme, aber ich hätte gerne
> 40/30/22 und hinten 11-40 oder vielleicht sogar 10-40.
> 
> Schnell genug für High Sped Trails, um auch mal einen schnellen Zwischenspurt einzulegen und auf der anderen Seite viel Luft für Allgäuer Asphalt
> ...


 
hätte ich auch am liebsten. Aber da es ausgeschlossen ist definitiv KEIN 1x11! Ich finds zwar auch ne tolle technik, aber das bike soll ja doch auch 1 bike für alle schandtaten werden,oder nicht?! Und ich komm mit 1x11 keine alpenpässe oder dergleichen hoch. Auserdem sind die verschleisteile viel zu teuer.
wenns wirklich auf 1x11 rausläuft bin ich raus und such mir n anderes schönes trailbike..


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

Finde die ganzen Rechnung hier ganz amüsant, ohne zu wissen, was die Sachen OEM kosten. Könnte mir Vorstellen, dass X1 kaum teurer ist als SLX.
Wäre mal interessant von den Verantwortlichen zu hören, was die Sachen kosten. Also zumindest wie sie zueinander preislich tatsächlich liegen. Sonst kann man die Diskussion auch sein lassen.


----------



## berkel (28. Juli 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> mich würde einfach interessieren, wer nur quatscht oder wer auch Rad fahren kann.


Würde mich auch interessieren, ich habe Zweifel an so mancher Aussage. Ich war gerade 5 Tage im Vinschgau, jeden Tag Touren um die 1000 Hm, meist ca. das Doppelte an Tiefenmetern durch Liftunterstützung auf anspruchsvollen Trails. Ich fahre an meinem Enduro mit 27,5" Hinterrad eine XX1 mit 30er KB. Bergauf habe ich oft gekurbelt wo die Mitfahrer mit 2-fach (22/36) geschoben haben (und ich bin nicht besonders trainiert - fahre nur 1x in der Woche). Auf den Trails bergab reichen kurze Sprints und auf den Verbindungsetappen auf dem Radweg hatte ich immer noch 1-2 Gänge Reserve - könnte da sogar vorne noch auf 28 gehen.

Ich würde gerne sehen wer als Normalbiker eine Tagestour mit >1000Hm auf Trails macht und dabei auf dem Hin- und Rückweg auf der Straße noch richtig Kette gibt. Entweder haben die Leute eine sehr gute Kondition - dann können sie auch eine größere Übersetzung bergauf treten, oder sie sollten ihre Tourstrategie überdenken .

An meinem 29er Trail-Hardtail fahre ich 1x10 mit 32 KB und 42er Nachrüstritzel. Für meine Alpen-Haustrails mit um die 1000Hm Anstiegen reicht mir das. Für längere bzw. Mehrtagestouren ist das etwas zach, deshalb fahre ich am Enduro eine kürzere Übersetzung.


----------



## KainerM (28. Juli 2014)

Die Bandbreite wär ja noch garnicht soooo das Problem, aber mMn sind die Abstufungen bei 1x11 zu groß. Mir würde nichts ohne Umwerfer ins Haus kommen, weil ich nicht im Flach- oder Hügelland wohne. Wer sein Bike wegen einem halben Kilo verkrüppeln will soll das bitte tun, aber ich braucht das nicht. Extra zahlen für weniger Komponenten, da war SRAM sehr schlau.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal wieder ein *IBC-Treffen* machen - ein Treffen, wo auch die ganzen Jungs kommen würden, die unentdeckterweise auf EWS-Niveau fahren; die einsamen Bestzeitenfahrer und >45km/h-Singletrail-Treter des Waldes. Wir würden alle zusammen eine Tour fahren und es bergab richtig stehen lassen - mich würde einfach interessieren, wer nur quatscht oder wer auch Rad fahren kann.
> 
> ...


 
Wie wärs mit Singletrek pod Smrkem? Ideal zum testen....


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. Juli 2014)

Was eine Riesendiskussion. cliomare hat es richtig erkannt. Es gibt tatsächlich noch die Hammerschmidt für alle, die unbedingt einen Rettungsring brauchen. Alle anderen können mit 1x11 nicht nur schaltungstechnisch viel Gewicht sparen, sondern auch mit dem leichter konstruierten Hinterbau, was bei der 2x10-Option nicht drin ist. Und das gleiche Mehrgewicht der Hammerschnidt müsste bei 2x10 Option jeder mit sich rumschleppen, auch wenn er nur 1x11 fährt.
Mein erstes Bike hatte als kleinste Übersetzung 24/28. Das ging auch. Jedenfalls im Mittelgebirge.


----------



## Kharne (28. Juli 2014)

Gleiches Mehrgewicht? Ne HS wiegt knapp 800 Gramm mehr als ein XT 2-fach Antrieb... Und dann muss die ISCG Aufnahme absolut plan mit dem BB liegen und die Kettenstrebe darf nicht im weg liegen, was bei Auslegung auf 1*11 nicht unwarscheinlich wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Die Bandbreite wär ja noch garnicht soooo das Problem, aber mMn sind die Abstufungen bei 1x11 zu groß. Mir würde nichts ohne Umwerfer ins Haus kommen, weil ich nicht im Flach- oder Hügelland wohne. Wer sein Bike wegen einem halben Kilo verkrüppeln will soll das bitte tun, aber ich braucht das nicht. Extra zahlen für weniger Komponenten, da war SRAM sehr schlau.


Ich sehe da nur einen Sprung von 18 auf 21 der etwas größer ist, der Rest ist ziemlich identisch.
X01: 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42
XT:   11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Singletrek pod Smrkem? Ideal zum testen....


Stell dir vor, Singltrek steht dieses Jahr tatsächlich u. a. als Spotcheck an. Wir sind im September da 
Für ein (unabhängig von einem spontanen inoffiziellen) IBC-Treffen wird es wohl zu knapp, aber da sein werden wir wohl. Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## christian_1975 (28. Juli 2014)

Also ich persönlich will keine SRAM-Schaltung am Fahrrad haben. Was viele auch vergessen: Ein Komplettbike bekommt man vielleicht für 2500€ hingestellt, was mit einem simplen 1-Gelenker ja wohl auch kein Problem sein sollte, da spart man sowieso schon die meiste Kohle in der Fertigung bei der Nachbearbeitung. Dann noch die OEM - Parts drangeklatscht - die ungefähr Faktor 5-8 günstiger sind als was der Endkunde dafür zahlt. Der Hersteller ist dann fein raus.

Wenn man das Zeug dann mal 2 Jahre gefahren hat ist der Kunde der Dumme da er nur die Parts wieder an's Rad schrauben kann weil nix anderes mehr passt ausser 1x11. Da hat man dann ruckzuck den halben Neupreis investiert in Verschleissteile.

==> Pro Umwerfer, dann kann ich ohne nennenswerte Funktionseinbußen hinschrauben was ich will


----------



## alf2 (28. Juli 2014)

1x11 ist in den österreichischen Alpen witzlos.
Ich fahre derzeit 22x36 - 11x36 und würde mir manchmal sogar ein 20er wünschen (gibts z.B. von Mountaingoat)


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne sehen wer als Normalbiker eine Tagestour mit >1000Hm auf Trails macht und dabei auf dem Hin- und Rückweg auf der Straße noch richtig Kette gibt. Entweder haben die Leute eine sehr gute Kondition - dann können sie auch eine größere Übersetzung bergauf treten, oder sie sollten ihre Tourstrategie überdenken .



Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich normal bin, doch ich finde 1000 Hm Trail und 20 km An- und Abreise sind nicht viel. Ich denke, der nächste Satz erklärt den Unterschied: Ich passe mein Material meinen Touren an, und nicht meine Touren meinem Material. Für meine Touren brauchts mindestens 2x10. 1x11 hab ich ausprobiert und für ungenügend befunden.

Auf die diversen km/h-Hypothesen was man fahren kann und was nicht: 30 km/h horizontal auf Asphalt oder Schotter sind normal. Leicht abwärts (z.B. das Sihltal oder das Albulatal raus) gehen auch auch 35 km/h auf längeren Strecken, in meiner Feierabendrunde steckt ein leicht abfallender Asphalt-Abschnitt mit vielleicht 2km Länge durch die Stadt, auf dem ich regelmäßig 45 bis 50 km/h durch Treten erreichen - mitschwimmen im Autoverkehr. Es macht halt überhaupt keinen Spass, mit dem supergeilen 1x11-Antrieb der Bremser zu sein, wenn man mit Kollegen und ihren "unterlegenen" 3x10-Antrieben unterwegs ist.

Und bevor jetzt einer sagt ich solle mir halt ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren: Das macht bei 15% Steigung keinen Spass, bei 20% Steigung die Knie kaputt, und bei 25% Steigung ist es nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## supercollider (28. Juli 2014)

Persönlich kommt mir an ein geländetaugliches Bike nur noch 1x11. Und das tuts für mich auf der Alb, im Schwarzwald und in den Alpen. Hätte ich vor einem Jahr auch nicht gedacht.
Aber: Ich wie viele andere hier gehören doch herzu den Vielfahrern. Dem 13 jährigen Sohn meiner Freundin habe ich ein Bike mit 2x10 zusammengeschraubt. Der wäre (unabhängig vom Preis) mit 1x11 überfordert.
Von daher bin ich unentschieden.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nur einen Sprung von 18 auf 21 der etwas größer ist, der Rest ist ziemlich identisch.
> X01: 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42
> XT:   11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36


Bilde mal die Quotienten statt die Differenzen, dann siehst du den Unterschied. Z.B. 12:10 = 1.2, 13:11 = 1.18. Der Unterschied ist sicher nicht riesig, aber durchaus vorhanden.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

alf2 schrieb:


> 1x11 ist in den österreichischen Alpen witzlos.



Du hast wahrscheinlich die Piefke-Version (fuer die dt. Alpen und Mittelgebirge) vom dt. SRAM-Vertrieb probiert, du musst schon den von Kalnai testen!
Oder anders gesagt: da sind andere Leute anderer Meinung


----------



## Makke (28. Juli 2014)

persönlich würde ich das Trailbike mit 1x10 aufbauen.

Aber ein Umwerfer sollte immer möglich sein, denn nicht jeder möchte den Kompromis eingehen, der bei den einmalX Antrieben eingegangen werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

1 x 11 sehe ich kritisch bei einem Komplettbike unter 3000 EUR.

Klingt schön, keinen Umwerfer mehr zu haben. Das böse Erwachen kommt dann bei der ersten Verschleissteil- Inspektion.
Danke... DAS wird dann einfach zu teuer!
Bei nem 4000 EUR- Bike darf sowas dran. Da wissen die Leute auch eher, was sie wollen/brauchen und sind sich der Konsequenzen bewusst.

Ich mag Gewichtsersparnis... für 120 EUR kann ich 70 Gramm an den Schrauben einsparen, indem ich auf Titan wechsle. Bleiben noch 80 Gramm, die ich an Mehrgewicht beim Rahmen halten muss, aber die Schrauben nur 1 Mal kaufe und nie wieder... zudem nie wieder Rost zu beklagen habe.

Fahre ne Telestütze ohne Fernbedienung und habe wie Ihr 1x11er Fahrer auch nur 1 Hebel links am Lenker. Und dann noch XTR!... das ist fluffig und wird alle modischen Auswüchse überleben.

2 x 10... aber bitte mit der max. Bandbreite. 500%. Vera****en kann ich mich selber.

Wer niemals den Drang verspürt hat, auch mal ü35 treten zu wollen ist grundsätzlich ein eher vorsichtiger, bei den Sinnen nicht ganz geschärfter Zeitgenosse.
Ich fahre gern im Gelände. Das universelle Biken hat nunmal auch oft Asphalt bergab, wo ich immer gern über 50 düse. Ja.. vermisse hier eindeutig 3-Fach! Sowas geht jetzt mit 2x10 nicht mehr... und nun soll ich keine richtige Rampe mehr hochkommen oder bei 35 km/h aufhören zu trampeln? 
Leichtes Gefälle, Ruhrtal-Radwegz.B. komme ich mit 30km/h fast untrainiert schon kaum aus auf längeren Abschnitten.
Würde ich nicht Baron Draht 2.5 vorne und Rubberqueen 2.4 hinten fahren (2 x mit Schlauch) sondern 2.3er Faltreifchen Tubeless wären 35 km/h konstant locker drin!

Ich will kein Tialbike, sondern vorwärts kommen! Waldautobahnen gibt's auch zuhauf. Was bitte sind da +40 km/h?


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Genauso ist es und nicht anders.


----------



## cos75 (28. Juli 2014)

Die Frage sagt schon alles. Wer kann beim *Trailbike* auf einen Umwerfer verzichten? Ohne Umwerfer ist es eben kein *Mountainbike* mehr.


----------



## Andreas.blub (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> ...
> Ich will kein Trailbike...



Merkst du was ?


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Leichtes Gefälle, Ruhrtal-Radwegz.B. komme ich mit 30km/h fast untrainiert schon kaum aus auf längeren Abschnitten.



Ja, ich hab' mit meinem Downhiller auch immer Probleme bei der Runde um den Neusiedlersee!


----------



## ONE78 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich will und brauche keinen umwerfer am spassbike!
für touren nehm ich mein 29er. spassbikes werden bei mir kompromisslos auf spass aufgebaut! Und für feierabendrunden kann ich mir auch 1x10 antiebe passend machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (28. Juli 2014)

alf2 schrieb:


> 1x11 ist in den österreichischen Alpen witzlos.
> Ich fahre derzeit 22x36 - 11x36 und würde mir manchmal sogar ein 20er wünschen (gibts z.B. von Mountaingoat)


Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu (und ich fahre ein Mountain Goat Stambecco 20er - allerdings an einem 29er)! Bei der aufgrund von Überangebot immer schwieriger werdenden Bikeauswahl freue ich mich über jedes das ohne Umwerfermontage daherkommt - es ist nämlich von vornherein ein absoltues KO-Kriterium und wird von der Liste gestrichen! Als Touren- und Trailbike vollkommen ungeeignet...


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Also bauen wir hier ein Rad für die Vitrine?
Ok ich bin raus. Tragt ihr das Bike mal zum Trail. Fahrt ihn einmal und tragt wieder nach Hause.

Weil mit nem Trailbike DARF man nur Trails fahren. Andernfalls erlischt die Garantie!

Aber es stimmt. Ohne Umwerfer erlischt auf der Ebene und am Berg beim Spaßbike kompromislos der Spaß.


----------



## DHK (28. Juli 2014)

Acme schrieb:


> @ nuts/@ Stefan.
> Innenlager breiter machen und dann ausserdem eine asymetrische Kettenstrebe/Hinterbau, damit dann das HR mit gleich langen Speichen zentriert werden kann und die Kettenlinie sich verbessert. (siehe neues Cannondale F-SI, oder gaaaaannnz altes Indian).
> Das erscheint konsequent.





nuts schrieb:


> Ich finde die asymmetrische Hinterbau + Hinterrad-Lösung von Cannondale auch schick. Aber auf spezielle Hinterräder angewiesen zu sein ist halt auch nicht gerade populär. Welche Aussage würde auf mehr Ablehnung stoßen?
> 
> 
> "Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech. Leider kannste es nur mit nem speziellen Hinterrad fahren, sonst schleift der Reifen"
> "Das ist das neue ICB von Alutech. Leider kannst Du es nicht mit Umwerfer fahren."?



Ich persönlich würde hundertmal lieber ein unsymmetrisches Hinterrad am Bike fahren als auf die Möglichkeit zu verzichten einen Umwerfer zu montieren. Ganz unabhängig davon ob ich später damit fahre oder nicht. Vielleicht will man ja auch mal beide Varianten ausprobieren oder entscheidet sich später um.
Von daher finde ich die Idee echt gut und gefällt mir.
Aber auch mit einem symmetrischen Aufbau wäre ich einverstanden. Wie viel steifer wäre denn der Hinterbau durch die 4 bis 5mm größeren Lagerabstand? Kann man das abschätzen? Und spürt man diesen Unterschied während der Fahrt wirklich?


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ok ich bin raus. Tragt ihr das Bike mal zum Trail. Fahrt ihn einmal und tragt wieder nach Hause.
> 
> Weil mit nem Trailbike DARF man nur Trails fahren. Andernfalls erlischt die Garantie!



Zwischen 'fuer irgendwelche uninteressanten Asphalt- und Forstwegetappen optimieren' und 'zum Trail tragen' gaebe es noch einen sinnvollen Mittelweg.


----------



## jack_steel (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Zwischen 'fuer irgendwelche uninteressanten Asphalt- und Forstwegetappen optimieren' und 'zum Trail tragen' gaebe es noch einen sinnvollen Mittelweg.


Genau, dieser sinnvolle Mittelweg heißt 2x10


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

Alle meine Bikes sind Spaßbikes, das bringt irgendwie das Hobby mit. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass man nur noch bergab den richtigen Spaß haben kann.

Fahrt man mit 130mm Federweg denn soviel anders als mit 120, 150 oder 160?

Reitet ihr nur weiterhin auf EUREM Trailbike/Spaßbike rum, für mich muss ein Bike so viel wie möglich können, und nicht in die kleinstmögliche Schublade passen.


----------



## cos75 (28. Juli 2014)

Da sieht man mal, was 27,5" für ein Nachteil bei der Bike-Konstruktion ist.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juli 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, Singltrek steht dieses Jahr tatsächlich u. a. als Spotcheck an. Wir sind im September da
> Für ein (unabhängig von einem spontanen inoffiziellen) IBC-Treffen wird es wohl zu knapp, aber da sein werden wir wohl. Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest.



Ich wäre trotzdem gekommen, fürchte nur, das wird dann an einem meiner Urlaubswochenenden stattfinden...
Zum Testen eines "Trailbikes", wie es hier geplant wird ist das aber definitiv das falsche Gelände - Fully und 140mm Federgabel in supersteif braucht man dort nämlich nicht.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Genau, dieser sinnvolle Mittelweg heißt 2x10



Ich hab' ja ueberhaupt kein Problem mit Leuten, die kein Einfach wollen und denen ein Umwerfer lieber ist. Nur mit solchen, die dann alle anderen als marketinghoerige Vollidioten bezeichnen oder mit Pauschalaussagen a la 'damit kann man in den Alpen/Mittelgebirge/bei mir vorm Haus, wos steil bergauf geht, ueberhaupt nicht fahren' kommen.


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab' mit meinem Downhiller auch immer Probleme bei der Runde um den Neusiedlersee!


Habe Downhill- Bereifung, da ich mir auf dem Weg zur Arbeit keinen Platten leisten kann und kein Bock habe, wegen der Feierabendrunde im Matsch/aufm Trail oder für den Park Läufräder  oder Mäntel mitzunehmen und ständig zu wechseln.
Das trainiert auf der Geraden meine Beine und bekomme nicht so dünne RR-Stelzen. Ich bins gewohnt zu drücken.
Sieh mal von dem Gefälle von WIBe bis Meschede ab. Da brauchste eh 3 Fach... Bereits ab Meschede / Arnsberg kommste Dir mit ner 30km/h Beschränkung schon blöd vor, wenn Du kurbeln musst wie n Hamster, um schneller zu fahren.
22/32 will ich genausowenig missen wie eine mit der Konfig und Midcage maximal möglichen, grossen Übersetzung. Das kann mir nur 2 Fach bieten und das auch noch (über 1 Bikeleben gesprochen) für weniger Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (28. Juli 2014)

Spaßbike... Zur Zeit ist es eines, in der Tat- nämlich wenn man hier mitliest. Mit welcher Vehemenz hier das eine oder andere Lager verteidigt wird. Und welche Vorschäge hier als "Handreichung" auftauchen... Z.B. Hammerschmidt. Das Ding ist sackschwer, und außer dem Gewicht ist noch was anderes groß, nämlich der Preis...
Ich persönlich möchte nicht auf einen Umwerfer verzichten. Unfallbedingt habe ich nicht mehr die physische Bandbreite von früher. Bergauf möchte ich nicht vorzeitig schieben müssen, einfach um im Fluss zu bleiben. Und am anderen Ende möchte ich es bergab auch krachen lassen können. Dafür hat 1x11 für mich persönlich einfach zu wenig Reserven. Das es an dem jetzigen Entwurf wenig Spielraum für einen Umwerfer gibt, das wurde an anderer Stelle verbockt...
So wie es jetzt hier aussieht, wird der Spaß am Ende nur eines sein: teuer.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich wäre trotzdem gekommen, fürchte nur, das wird dann an einem meiner Urlaubswochenenden stattfinden...
> Zum Testen eines "Trailbikes", wie es hier geplant wird ist das aber definitiv das falsche Gelände - Fully und 140mm Federgabel in supersteif braucht man dort nämlich nicht.


Wir nehmen noch alles mögliche mit - unter anderem Rabenberg.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark: Kein Problem, bin ja auch kein Waisenkind...

Vielleicht gibt es halt Missverständnisse hinsichtlich der Nutzung.

Die einen haben 5 Räder im Keller, für jeden Zweck das eine.
Die anderen, dazu zahle ich mich, haben einen oder maximal zwei Allrounder im Keller, der alles einigermaßen gut kann, aber eine Kategorie, nämlich die in der man sich am liebsten bewegt, ganz besonders.
Spart Geld, Platz und ist flexible was die Streckenauswahl betrifft.

Ich fahre sehr gerne schnelle Singletrails, bin aber auch gerne im Hochalpinen Raum unterwegs.
Also liegt mein Fokus auf einem schnellenTrailbike, dass aber auch Bergtauglich ist.
So wie viele z.B ihr 130mm 301er benutzt haben.
Deshalb möchte ich auf Umwerfer, gerne auch 3-Fach, nicht verzichten.

Wurde mich interessieren, wie groß der Markt für so ein spezialisiertes Bike wie ein 1x11 Trailbike ist.
Also abseits des Forums hier.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Habe Downhill- Bereifung, da ich mir auf dem Weg zur Arbeit keinen Platten leisten kann und kein Bock habe, wegen der Feierabendrunde im Matsch/aufm Trail oder für den Park Läufräder  oder Mäntel mitzunehmen und ständig zu wechseln.



Dass _die_ Anforderung eher nicht die einer Mehrheit von MTB-Kaeufern (noch nicht einmal auf Trailbikes beschraenkt) ist, weisst du aber schon?



Scili schrieb:


> Sieh mal von dem Gefälle von WIBe bis Meschede ab. Da brauchste eh 3 Fach... Bereits ab Meschede / Arnsberg kommste Dir mit ner 30km/h Beschränkung schon blöd vor, wenn Du kurbeln musst wie n Hamster, um schneller zu fahren.



Warum sollte ich schneller fahren wollen? Laeufst du, wenn du zu Fuss gehst, auch immer, damit du schneller dort ankommst, wo du hinwillst? Nein, der Weg zum Trail ist fuer mich nicht das Ziel.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich wäre trotzdem gekommen, fürchte nur, das wird dann an einem meiner Urlaubswochenenden stattfinden...
> Zum Testen eines "Trailbikes", wie es hier geplant wird ist das aber definitiv das falsche Gelände - Fully und 140mm Federgabel in supersteif braucht man dort nämlich nicht.


 
Versenkstütze, Fully und steife Gabel braucht man, wenn man richtig Gas gibt und alle Sprünge mitnehmen will. Nur mit 160-180mm macht es keinen Spass.
Ansonsten kommt man da auch mit Klapprad durch.
In Rabenberg ist es erheblich harmloser und langsamer. Oder andersrum, um dort Spass zu haben, muss man treten wie blöd.
Rychlebsky Stezky bei Jesenice kann ich noch empfehlen, sind vom Smrk nur nochmal 3-4h Auto.


----------



## jack_steel (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich hab' ja ueberhaupt kein Problem mit Leuten, die kein Einfach wollen und denen ein Umwerfer lieber ist. Nur mit solchen, die dann alle anderen als marketinghoerige Vollidioten bezeichnen oder mit Pauschalaussagen a la 'damit kann man in den Alpen/Mittelgebirge/bei mir vorm Haus, wos steil bergauf geht, ueberhaupt nicht fahren' kommen.


Ich fühle mich da - obwohl du mich zitierst - nicht angesprochen. Erstens wohne ich in den Alpen und weiß wovon ich rede zweitens hatte ich heuer beim Bikefestival schon genügend Gelegenheiten 1x11 ausgestattete "Neuerungen in 650B" den Monte Brione (der ja nicht einmal richtig steil ist) hochzukurbeln (YT Capra, Focus SAM, Cannondale Jekyll...). Das mag das erste mal noch lustig gewesen sein, aber spätestens beim 3. mal hab ich die Dinger das letzte Stück allesamt geschoben. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht trainiert genug für 1x11.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich schneller fahren wollen? Laeufst du, wenn du zu Fuss gehst, auch immer, damit du schneller dort ankommst, wo du hinwillst? Nein, der Weg zum Trail ist fuer mich nicht das Ziel.



Er wird sicher nicht laufen, aber einen Schritt schneller gehen. Weil schlendern einfach langweilig ist, wenn man nur von A nach B will.
Es fehlen halt def. 2 Gänge die man sich schönredenmuß, fertig.

Würde aber selber an so einem Rad nichtmal 1 mal 11, sonder nur 1 mal 10 fahren. Hab aber Auswahl und wäre nicht auf das Singletrailspaßbike für alles angewiesen.

G.


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dass _die_ Anforderung eher nicht die einer Mehrheit von MTB-Kaeufern (noch nicht einmal auf Trailbikes beschraenkt) ist, weisst du aber schon?



Allrounder. Einmal mit 180 mm hinten, einmal (wie hier) mit 130 mm hinten.
180mm für mich, 130 mm für die Holde/Nachwuchs oder wenn ich 2 Bikes haben wollen WÜRDE, um damit zur Arbeit zu kommen oder ü50 km- Touren abzuspulen, wo mir die Bergab-Bügel- Performance nicht sooo wichtig ist.
Auf Speed kommen und jeden Berg hoch möchte ich aber mit beiden Bikes können.


R.C. schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich schneller fahren wollen? Laeufst du, wenn du zu Fuss gehst, auch immer, damit du schneller dort ankommst, wo du hinwillst? Nein, der Weg zum Trail ist fuer mich nicht das Ziel.



Ja.. ich mach nie auf gemütlich  Zudem zählt zur Arbeit, wenns mal wieder spät geworden ist, jede Minute. Ob ich da will oder nicht, muss ich Gas geben.
Zum Trail in der Freizeit kann ich gemütlicher fahren. Dann möchte ich aber a) nie berghoch absteigen und b) runter so oft es geht Gas Gas Gaaaas geben können und es nicht nur rollen lassen.

eedit, @R.C.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Auf den Singletrek in Pod würd ich aber kein AMFully nehmen  Da ist der größte Schlag ein Rollsplitkorn auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark: Kein Problem, bin ja auch kein Waisenkind...
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es halt Missverständnisse hinsichtlich der Nutzung.
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass dieses Bike ein Spezialist wird... ich würde es eher als Zweit- oder sogar Drittbike kategorisien (bei mir wäre das: Enduro, DH, "Trailbike" und als viertes ein 29er für die Kaffeefahrt, macht mir auch ab und an verdammt viel Freude ).

Was mir aber ganz wichtig ist:
Noch ist keine Entscheidung bezüglich des Umwerfers gefallen! Ich bin echt von der Vehemenz der Diskussion überrascht und sehr neugierig, was wir für ein Abstimmungsergebnis bekommen. Es gibt aber keinen Grund für verbales "vor den Koffer kacken"! 
Aus meiner Sicht braucht es keine 50% Umwerfer-Befürworter, um die Option mit an Bord zu holen, da die zu erwartenden Gewichts-/Steifigkeitsnachteile noch überschaubar sind. Es wäre ja Unfug eine große Gruppe auszuschließen (groß wäre bei mir mehr als 1/3 der Abstimmenden). Ich werde das Thema gleich mal intern anstoßen...


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich da - obwohl du mich zitierst - nicht angesprochen.



Damit habe ich auch keineswegs dich gemeint, ich hab' dich nur zitiert, damit dir klar ist, dass ich eben kein Problem mit Leuten habe, die sagen dass _ihnen_ der Kompromiss bei Einfach zu gross ist.



Scili schrieb:


> Ja.. ich mach nie auf gemütlich  Zudem zählt zur Arbeit, wenns mal wieder spät geworden ist, jede Minute. Ob ich da will oder nicht, muss ich Gas geben.


----------



## Livanh (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Wurde mich interessieren, wie groß der Markt für so ein spezialisiertes Bike wie ein 1x11 Trailbike ist.
> Also abseits des Forums hier.


Laut den Aussagen hier ist doch gerade 1*11 was für die Allgemeinheit. Die Geschwindigkeiten und Profile der hier geposteten Umwerferfraktion geht weit über Durchschnitt hinaus...30+ Anfahrten, 40+ Trails, Angstvorstellungen mit 50+ auf Teerabfahrten von der Gruppe abgehängt zu werden treffen hier ja selbst bei Vielfahrern und den Mtb-News Testern auf Verwunderung.

Irgendwie scheint mir 1*11 tatsächlich eher für alpine Anwendungen zu taugen, leicht genug unten geht und auf steileren/verblockteren Trails wird man kaum mittreten und so hohe Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht erreichen.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß garnicht, wieso sich hier immer so die Köpfe eingeschlagen werden, als müsste es bei der Diskussion zu einem Ergebnis kommen. Es wird doch sowieso abgestimmt. Hier kann jeder nochmal seine Meinung kundgeben und diesen Meinungen kann man ja mal ein wenig offen endgegen treten anstatt hier vehement jedem seine eigene aufzwingen zu müssen.

Ich habe 1-Fach abgestimmt, weil ich beim Alpencross letzes Jahr (7 Tage, 1500-1800hm am Tag) und auch bei meinen Harztouren mit 32 x 11-36 gut zurecht gekommen bin und ohne Umwerfer einige Dinge sehr viel angenehmer sind:
-Gewicht
-Geräuschkulisse
-Platz am Lenker für diverse Hebel für Sattelstütze oder Fahrwerk/Navi
-und das wichtigste: Man verliert die Kette mit einer simplen 40g schweren oberen Führung nicht mehr


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. Juli 2014)

Lass doch Alutech. Dann verkaufen sie halt weniger Bikes. 
Man kann nicht jeder Firma helfen.
Das ganze ist überhaupt eine Farce!
Angeblich ein Foren Bike. Die Entscheidungen sind längst getroffen....


----------



## Jocki (28. Juli 2014)

Ich finde 1x10 oder 1x11 ist nur auf den ersten Blick eine Einschränkung. Langfristig profitiert man davon. Man ist sowohl hinsichtlich Kraft als auch Trittfrequenz gezwungen sich weiterzuentwicklen. Mir macht dieser Prozess momentan sehr viel Spaß- ich kann aber auch verstehen das viele diese Einstellung nicht teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Ich denke schon, dass dieses Bike ein Spezialist wird... ich würde es eher als Zweit- oder sogar Drittbike kategorisien (bei mir wäre das: Enduro, DH, "Trailbike" und als viertes ein 29er für die Kaffeefahrt, macht mir auch ab und an verdammt viel Freude ).



Wozu brauch es ein Spezialist? - die meisten nehmen bereits Ihr Enduro/AM für Enduro-Race, Touren, Stolperbiken, ..

Ich geh jetzt mal Trails fahren, was nehm ich da nur, mein Enduro/AM oder das neue hippe Trail-Bike?
Solche Luxusprobleme brauch ich nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ....und als viertes ein 29er für die Kaffeefahrt, macht mir auch ab und an verdammt viel Freude ).




   ...mit solchen Aussagen hab ich mich hier schon in die Nesseln gesetzt    
Aber für diese Ausflüge und etwas weitere Ausfahrten hab ich auch einen Laufradsatz mit größerem Durchmesser. Da sind sie einfach unschlagbar

G.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

Wobei ich vielleicht dazusagen sollte, dass ich auch mit dem BMX (also 25:9 bei 20") oder dem Trialer (also 18:12 bei 20") oefter mal ein paar km auf der Strasse (und damit in der Gegend hoechstens 200m ohne Steigung) fahre, _das_ macht dann wirklich nicht viel Spass! Insofern hat man mit 1x11 nur Luxusprobleme 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Wozu brauch es ein Spezialist? - die meisten nehmen bereits Ihr Enduro/AM für Enduro-Race, Touren, Stolperbiken, ..



Wenn sie eh schon ihr Enduro fuer alles nehmen, dann haben sie aber eben genau 'Platz' fuer einen Spezialisten.


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich finde 1x10 oder 1x11 ist nur auf den ersten Blick eine Einschränkung. Langfristig profitiert man davon. Man ist sowohl hinsichtlich Kraft als auch Trittfrequenz gezwungen sich weiterzuentwicklen. Mir macht dieser Prozess momentan sehr viel Spaß- ich kann aber auch verstehen das viele diese Einstellung nicht teilen.


Cayman R ist nur auf den ersten Blick ne Einschränkung. Man ist hinsichtlich Tieferlegung und Platzverhältnissen gezwungen, Kompromisse einzugehen und schärft seinen Blick für Unebenheiten und Bordsteine. Im Nachhinein würd ichs niemals anders machen!  Langfristig profitiert der Spassfaktor und die doch noch gute Alltagstauglichkeit. (2 Kofferräume, die bis auf Möbeltransporte alles fassen, was man so mitnehmen will) Gemessene 289,6 km/h lt. GPS und 299 lt. Tacho erreicht man im Alltag äusserst selten, aber missen möchte ichs nicht mehr, wenn ab 250 99% der Verkehrsteilnehmer immer kleiner werden im Rückspiegel. Ebensowenig die dummen Gesichter der 911er, die ich auf verwinkelten Landstrassen zersäge und Driftwinkel, die frontmotorigen Fahrzeugen vorenthalten bleiben  Warum einschränken?
*Weil der Käuferkreis für nen Cayman R eben ziemlich klein ist, und unter Kennern, denen es dies wert ist auch hohes Lob erhält. Aber Massentauglichkeit ist was anderes 
Cay R= 1X11.*


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Wenn sie eh schon ihr Enduro fuer alles nehmen, dann haben sie aber eben genau 'Platz' fuer einen Spezialisten.



Na wenn der Spezialist sich grundlegend unterscheiden würde, dann ja !! - tut er aber nicht.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Na wenn der Spezialist sich grundlegend unterscheiden würde, dann ja !! - tut er aber nicht.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir, aber ein weiterer Allrounder ist halt auch nicht was wahnsinnig anderes.


----------



## Philippop (28. Juli 2014)

Also mich würde auch mal brennend interessieren, was für Absatzzahlen angepeilt sind, wieviel Nische ist denn echt noch lohnenswert? Das Rad wird ja wohl nicht nur aus reiner Wohltäterschaft konstruiert. 
Also wenn so'n Rad beim Laden um die Ecke stehen würde: Nun ja, Sie können nicht so gut hoch wie mit anderen Bikes, dafür aber auch nicht so schnell runter, die Verschleißteile sind bei anderen auch billiger und nen Flaschenhalter lässt sich auch nicht montieren, aber Hey, es ist nen Trailbike, kaufen Sie noch drei andere und Sie sind für alles gewappnet...

Ich will die Diskussion wirklich in keine Richtung drücken, aber das Potential bzw. die Größe der Zielgruppe fände ich echt interessant...


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Na wenn der Spezialist sich grundlegend unterscheiden würde, dann ja !! - tut er aber nicht.


Doch. Der Spezialist ist nicht fürs Megagrobe gedacht und n bisschen williger Bergauf.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Da bin ich ganz bei dir, aber ein weiterer Allrounder ist halt auch nicht was wahnsinnig anderes



Genau, deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum hier immer wieder von Spezialist gesprochen wird.
Und wenn es um ein "Bike-für-Fast-Alles" geht, dann trennen sich derzeit zwei Lager auf, entweder man macht es wie z.B. Speiseeis, d.h. 1x11 only oder wie die meisten anderen Hersteller, d.h. 2x10 oder 1x11 (evtl. größere Käuferschicht). In meinen Augen muss man daher vielleicht auch den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt berücksichtigen.. gell, Herr Stark?


----------



## nuts (28. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub Spezialist oder Allrounder ist vor allem der Fahrer, oder? Mir fällt keine Strecke ein, die man mit dem von uns hier entwickelten Rad nicht fahren können soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (28. Juli 2014)

Philippop schrieb:


> Also mich würde auch mal brennend interessieren, was für Absatzzahlen angepeilt sind, wieviel Nische ist denn echt noch lohnenswert? Das Rad wird ja wohl nicht nur aus reiner Wohltäterschaft konstruiert.
> Also wenn so'n Rad beim Laden um die Ecke stehen würde: Nun ja, Sie können nicht so gut hoch wie mit anderen Bikes, dafür aber auch nicht so schnell runter, die Verschleißteile sind bei anderen auch billiger und nen Flaschenhalter lässt sich auch nicht montieren, aber Hey, es ist nen Trailbike, kaufen Sie noch drei andere und Sie sind für alles gewappnet...
> 
> Ich will die Diskussion wirklich in keine Richtung drücken, aber das Potential bzw. die Größe der Zielgruppe fände ich echt interessant...



Ach der Verkäufer muss doch nur sagen:" Das ist unser neuestes Trailbike, das ist mit der gesammelten Kompetenz des größten Mountainbikeforums Deutschlands entwickelt worden! Da haben siche echte Mountainbiker darüber gedanken gemacht was heutzutage notwendig ist um das perfekte Mountainbike zu bauen. Super fahrverhalten, effektiv im Antritt, zuverlässige Schaltung dank verzicht auf den Umwerfer. Natürlich ist das nur was für richtig fitte Jungs, aber so wie Sie aussehen müssen wir wahrscheinlich eh ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren...

Da schaltet dann bei den meisten das Hirn aus...


----------



## nuts (28. Juli 2014)

Philippop schrieb:


> Also mich würde auch mal brennend interessieren, was für Absatzzahlen angepeilt sind, wieviel Nische ist denn echt noch lohnenswert? Das Rad wird ja wohl nicht nur aus reiner Wohltäterschaft konstruiert.
> Also wenn so'n Rad beim Laden um die Ecke stehen würde: Nun ja, Sie können nicht so gut hoch wie mit anderen Bikes, dafür aber auch nicht so schnell runter, die Verschleißteile sind bei anderen auch billiger und nen Flaschenhalter lässt sich auch nicht montieren, aber Hey, es ist nen Trailbike, kaufen Sie noch drei andere und Sie sind für alles gewappnet...
> 
> Ich will die Diskussion wirklich in keine Richtung drücken, aber das Potential bzw. die Größe der Zielgruppe fände ich echt interessant...



Ich glaube das _Verkaufs_gespräch würde anders ablaufen:

"Nun ja, das Rad ist leicht, sie können sich nicht verschalten, und kaputt gehen kann auch weniger. Dazu weniger Verschleißteile, weniger Wartung, und der Flaschenhalter passt auch rein. Es ist ein Trailbike, damit können sie einfach alles fahren." 

Wie groß die Nische ist? Warten wir mal das Umfrageergebnis ab. Mein Eindruck: 420 % zwischen kleinstem und größten Gang sind keine Nische. Es gibt in meinem Bekanntenkreis sehr viele, die entweder mit den langsameren 420 % oder den schnelleren 420 % wunderbar auskommen.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Doch. Der Spezialist ist nicht fürs Megagrobe gedacht und n bisschen williger Bergauf.



Ach komm, die heutigen AM/Enduros gehen alle richtig gut bergauf..
Und was ist Megagrob? - Bikepark und große Sprünge?


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum hier immer wieder von Spezialist gesprochen wird.



Ich hab' das mal als Spezialisierung wegen des Einfach-Antriebs verstanden (dass man damit eben nicht mehr so schnell fahren koennte).  Ansonsten ist die Klasse ja praktisch _der_ Allrounder ueberhaupt, geht besser bergauf als ein Enduro, dafuer halt etwas langsamer bergab.


----------



## User85319 (28. Juli 2014)

Der Sinn eines solchen Rades is doch ganz einfach, dass der Fahrer durch den verringerten Federweg wieder "back to the roots" kommt und einfach Feedback vom Boden, eine Spritzigkeit im Antritt bekommt.
Einfachere Trails werden wieder fordernder, wo ich vorher mitm Mini-DHler einfach durchgepflügt bin.
Das ist doch genau für diejenigen wie gemacht, die schon DHler/Enduro/CC daheim stehen haben.

Aber du hast recht @vitaminc , die Nische sehe ich ebenfalls sehr eng. Mir ist mein 12,5kg Enduro jedenfalls lieber für 90% aller Strecken...


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

Gibt es tatsächlich einen Markt für ein Bike, das weniger Federweg als ein AM/Enduro hat, angeblich deswegen besser bergauf gehen soll, dafür langsamer bergab?

Das glaub ich nicht!!


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2014)

Junge Junge, was so ein kleines teil die Gemüter erhitzt!
Wie Stefan es schon sagte und es sicherlich den ein oder anderen Verschwörungstheoretiker enttäuscht: die Abstimmung ist nicht geschlossen und somit steht auc kein Ergebnis fest. Egal wie es ausgeht, wir werden das Ergebnis sicherlich mit Euch diskutieren, hätten wir ein fertiges Ergebnis, müsste sich Stefan nciht die Arbeit machen, zwei Varianten gleichzeitg zu entwerfen...
Bzgl. der Absatzzahlen: hätten wie eine Mengengarant gewollt, hätten wir ein 999€ Hardtail mit kompletter XT angeboten, haben wir aber nicht. Meiner Meinung nach, ist es 1000 mal geschickter, ein Bike nach einem Bedarf auszurichten und und 100% an diesem Bedarf entlang zu enwickeln, als das 50gste ME-TOO Produkt auf den Markt zu schmeißen.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Der Sinn eines solchen Rades is doch ganz einfach, dass der Fahrer durch den verringerten Federweg wieder "back to the roots" kommt und einfach Feedback vom Boden, eine Spritzigkeit im Antritt bekommt.


Freeride-Hardtail würde ich dir dann empfehlen 
Da hat man dann ne schöne Abwechslung zu seinem Enduro-Fully.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

Philippop schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also wenn so'n Rad beim Laden um die Ecke stehen würde: Nun ja, Sie können nicht so gut hoch wie mit anderen Bikes, dafür aber auch nicht so schnell runter, die Verschleißteile sind bei anderen auch billiger und nen Flaschenhalter lässt sich auch nicht montieren, aber Hey, es ist nen Trailbike, kaufen Sie noch drei andere und Sie sind für alles gewappnet...
> 
> Ich will die Diskussion wirklich in keine Richtung drücken, aber das Potential bzw. die Größe der Zielgruppe fände ich echt interessant...



Wenn ein Verkäufer so Argumentiert, dann hat er seine Berufung verfehlt 

Ich glaube schon, dass wir eine recht breite Zielgruppe ansprechen können... ich sehe das Bike ungefähr (und gaaaanz grob) so positioniert:
- Tendenziell erfahrene Biker,
- die aggressiv und gerne im Grenzbereich und auch mal in der Luft unterwegs sind,
- ein stabiles Bike brauchen,
- aber keinen Bock auf die Federwegsexzesse der letzten Jahre haben
- und denen die klassischen AM-Geometrien zu langweilig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

Angesichtes des anvisierten Anwendungsbereichs des Rads wäre ich für 1x11.
Man kann bei 1x über die Wahl des Kettenblatts genau steueren wo man seinen Schwerpunkt haben will.
Mit einem 28 (oder gar 26) KB hat man bergauf keine Einbußen gegenüber 2x (Bespiel: bei 1x ist der kleinste Gang von der Übersetzung identisch zum kleinesten Gang einer üblichen 2x: 28/42 = 24/36 = 0.66).

Ähnliches gilt für 1x10, wenn man ein extra 40t oder 42t Ritzel verwendet - von solchen Bastellösungen wäre ich aber als Kunde an einem Neurad weniger überzeugt. Ich sehe 1x10 nur als Notlösung wenn man bei einer Umrüstung von 2x auf 1x kein neues Laufrad mit Spezial-XD-Nabe kaufen will. Nachdem das ICB2.0 aber wohl mit Laufrädern kommt, spricht wohl nichts gegen 1x11 (wahrscheinlich würde das erforderliche Basteln mit 1x10 + 42t bei der herstellerseitigen Endmontage des Rades den Preis eh mehr in die Höhe treiben als einfach 1x11 zu verbauen).


@jack_steel: Konntest du dir bei deinen Testfahrten am Bikefestival dein "Wunsch-Kettenblatt" aussuchen?


jack_steel schrieb:


> ... zweitens hatte ich heuer beim Bikefestival schon genügend Gelegenheiten 1x11 ausgestattete "Neuerungen in 650B" den Monte Brione (der ja nicht einmal richtig steil ist) hochzukurbeln (YT Capra, Focus SAM, Cannondale Jekyll...). Das mag das erste mal noch lustig gewesen sein, aber spätestens beim 3. mal hab ich die Dinger das letzte Stück allesamt geschoben. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht trainiert genug für 1x11.



Herstellerseitig werden m.M.n. derzeit meist zu große Kettenblätter bei 1x spezifiziert - aber genau das könnte man ja hier beim ICB 2.0 verhindern.
Daher ist aus meiner Sicht v.a., dass man bei einer 1x-Lösung die Kurbel flexibel mit unterschiedlichen Kettenblättern ausrüsten kann (Bereich am besten von 26 - 34), und das am besten ohne 3rd-Party Bastellösungen. 

Das bieten z.B. Kurbeln von Race Face und e.13 mit ihren spiderless-Ansätzen - das geht genau in die richtige Richtung. SRAM hat da v.a. bei X01 und X1 noch zu wenig Optionen (min. KB 30 bei X01 und X1, 28 bei XX1).

=> 1x11, aber mit Race Face oder e.13 Kurbel und bei Bestellung kann man sich sein Wunsch-Kettenblatt aussuchen


ps: ich enthalte mich aber mal, da ich mir das Rad eh nicht kaufen werde (hab schon genug) - nur so als Anregung.


----------



## Floh (28. Juli 2014)

Die Bandbreite ist nicht alles! Ich habe erst vor kurzem auf 2x10 umgestellt und musste mit den KB vorne etwas experimentieren. 22-32 (großes KB ab) war Quatsch. Dann 22-36: Abstufung stimmt, aber oben fehlt ein Gang. Als ich aufs Rune umgestiegen bin konnte ich 22 vergessen (schleift an der Kettenstrebe), also eben 24-38. Damit habe ich oben viel mehr Gänge (38-11 ist deutlich länger als 32-10), aber vor allem habe ich viel engere Abstufungen.
11 Gänge und 420% sind mir die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen zu groß. Und mit Bashguard und Type2-Schaltwerk ist mir noch nie die Kette abgefallen.

Wenn ein Ballergerät wie das Rune 2-fach kann (und da geht es ECHT eng zu im Tretlager-Bereich), sollte das doch beim ICB auch möglich sein.


----------



## Jocki (28. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Gibt es tatsächlich einen Markt für ein Bike, das weniger Federweg als ein AM/Enduro hat, angeblich deswegen besser bergauf gehen soll, dafür langsamer bergab?
> 
> Das glaub ich nicht!!



Ich schon, weil vermutlich 90 Prozent aller Biker die ein enduro mit über 160 mm Federweg besitzen sich wohl eingestehen müssen, das sie weder den Mut, noch das Fahrkönnen und auch nicht das passende Gelände haben um das Rad auszunutzen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

Gerade für einen kleinen Hersteller wie Alutech sind die "Spezialisten" und Nischen interessant... die meisten Trends der letzten Jahre kamen zuerst von kleineren Herstellern, weil die Großen in der Regel erst einmal abwarten wie sich der Markt entwickelt. Bei deren Stückzahlen ist das Risiko auch entsprechend höher und die "Follower" kaufen auch eher Produkte, die zumindest ansatzweise etabliert sind.


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ach komm, die heutigen AM/Enduros gehen alle richtig gut bergauf..
> Und was ist Megagrob? - Bikepark und große Sprünge?


(Grosse Sprünge macht- denk ich mal- nur ein seehr kleiner Prozentsatz der Fahrer).
Bikepark schon viel mehr Leute. Ja... das ist für mich ein Bereich, für den ich mir keinen Freerider/DHler zulegen möchte.

Der Begriff Trailbike/der Hype darum und die damit einhergehende Verkleinerung des Federweges bei guter Bergauf- Geo liegt doch nur im LR- Grössenzuwachs begründet.
Wir wollten alle immer mehr und mehr Federweg. Überall einsetzbar und anpassbar.
Denke nicht, dass wir in 10 Jahren mit 32-Zoll Hardtails mit Feder- Sattelstütze fahren werden


----------



## leThomas (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass wir in 10 Jahren mit 32-Zoll Hardtails mit Feder- Sattelstütze fahren werden


Wir werden aber hoffentlich auch nicht mit >300mm Federweg herumbuttern...

Vom Übersetzungsverhältnis fände ich 1x11 durchaus in Ordnung.
Auch in den Alpen - dort würde ich mich auch mit 1x10 (24x10-36) wohl fühlen...
Mit einem 24er kettenblatt vermutlich wohler aber gut.
By the way: die Möglichkeit 1 x 10 wäre sicherlich eine für viele leute eine sinnvolle option.

Den Bashguard müsste man bei der x1 dann nur mit sowas realisieren?
https://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-x-guide
Ich hab da etwas Bedenken, dass das Plastikzeug ausreicht um nicht das Kettenblatt runter zu rocken...
Oder von Scharfkantigen Steinen nicht mehr so einfach runter zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab 150mm und damit mehr als genug. 140mm v/h hätten wohl auch gereicht aber unter 2x10 komm ich wohl nicht immer mit klar. Ich fahre im Urlaub auch schon mal nen Radweg, so wie im zillertal um zur nächsten Stadt zu kommen. Wenn ich da dann mit 28/10 statt 38/11 kurbele fahren die Omas Opas und Kids schneller  es sei denn ich kurbel mir nen Wolf. 
Ich hab halt nur ein bike für alles, also muss es auch zuhause mal ein paar km Feldwege oder Radwege evtl auch mal Straße abkönnen ohne das ich andauernd je nach tour das kb wechsel.
Im zillertal waren an einem tag gut 40km Radweg dabei, quasi anreise nach mayrhofen und zurück. Da ging es mit der Gondel Rauf und mir dem bike runter. Mit 1 fach hätte ich Kompromisse für "mich" eingehen müssen.

PS: ich zähl zu den Leuten die nur ein bike wollen und nur eins für alles haben


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

> Gerade für einen kleinen Hersteller wie Alutech sind die "Spezialisten" und Nischen interessant... die meisten Trends der letzten Jahre kamen zuerst von kleineren Herstellern, weil die Großen in der Regel erst einmal abwarten wie sich der Markt entwickelt. Bei deren Stückzahlen ist das Risiko auch entsprechend höher und die "Follower" kaufen auch eher Produkte, die zumindest ansatzweise etabliert sind.



Naja, aber es handelt sich eigentlich dabei um keine echte Nische, denn eigentlich ist es nix anderes als ein AM/Enduro, mit vielleicht 1-2 Zentimeter weniger Federweg.. 
Es sind halt viele andere Parameter wichtig, die darüber entscheiden, ob ein Bike sich etwas leichter bergauf treten lässt, darunter fällt auch der Antrieb. Und wenn ich schon Bike mit weniger Federweg vorstelle, dann bin ich eigentlich im klassischen Tourenbereich angetroffen, und ein Tourenbike mit 1x11 only, ok, da könnte man dann wirklich von Nische sprechen


----------



## tobsinger (28. Juli 2014)

1x10, Da es preislich aber für 1x11 reicht, habe ich für 1x11 gestimmt. ich persönlich bräuchte keine 20 gänge und komme trotzdem ohne Anfall zum Trail und für nen Zwischensprint auf'm Trail reicht 10x30 10x32 allemal.

Für die Leute der unqualifizierten Beiträge wie sinngemäss 'ich krieg 'nen Vogel bei den Gangsprüngen' hoffe ich dass sie alle mit Kadenzrechner unterwegs sind und am Besten mit Leistungsmesser, damit sie wirklich immer möglichst effektiv unterwegs sind.


----------



## jack_steel (28. Juli 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> @jack_steel: Konntest du dir bei deinen Testfahrten am Bikefestival dein "Wunsch-Kettenblatt" aussuchen?


Natürlich nicht, wünschenswert wäre natürlich ein 28er gewesen, aber die sind ja derzeit nur für XX1 und nicht für X01 erhältlich (Bastellösungen außen vor). XX1 ist vom Preis her aber wieder uninteressant.
Das tut hier zwar nichts zur Sache, aber an meinem 29er bräuchte ich vorne ein 24er Kettenblatt um bergauf auf das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis zu kommen wie ich derzeit mit 20 vorne und 36 hinten habe (20/36 = 0,55 und 24/42 = 0,57). 650B würde dies aufgrund der kleineren Laufräder zwar etwas entschärfen und möglicherweise würde mir da ein 28er sogar reichen, aber trotzdem fehlt es dann halt bergab wenn man > 35 km/h noch beschleunigen möchte. Ich verstehe aber jeden der das anders sieht... am besten gefällt mir eine Lösung wie beim Enduro 29. Abnehmbare Taco-Blade für diejenigen die keinen Umwerfer wollen aber trotzdem Umwerfer montierbar. Warum Specialized dies beim 650B Enduro nicht auch so gemacht hat ist mir ein Rätsel, aber ich schweife immer weiter ab...


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gerade für einen kleinen Hersteller wie Alutech sind die "Spezialisten" und Nischen interessant... die meisten Trends der letzten Jahre kamen zuerst von kleineren Herstellern, weil die Großen in der Regel erst einmal abwarten wie sich der Markt entwickelt. Bei deren Stückzahlen ist das Risiko auch entsprechend höher und die "Follower" kaufen auch eher Produkte, die zumindest ansatzweise etabliert sind.


Welche Trends? 27.5", 29" und jetzt 1x11 werden doch von den Großen Herstellern etabliert, man könnte auch sagen durchgeknüppelt.

Die kleinen können nur staunend zusehen, mitmachen, sich die kleine Nische suchen oder untergehen.

Hier geht man mit was Laufradgrosse und Übersetzung anbelangt.
Beim Federweg hingegen sucht man sich die Nische.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Junge Junge, was so ein kleines teil die Gemüter erhitzt!
> Wie Stefan es schon sagte und es sicherlich den ein oder anderen Verschwörungstheoretiker enttäuscht: die Abstimmung ist nicht geschlossen und somit steht auc kein Ergebnis fest. Egal wie es ausgeht, wir werden das Ergebnis sicherlich mit Euch diskutieren, hätten wir ein fertiges Ergebnis, müsste sich Stefan nciht die Arbeit machen, zwei Varianten gleichzeitg zu entwerfen...
> Bzgl. der Absatzzahlen: hätten wie eine Mengengarant gewollt, hätten wir ein 999€ Hardtail mit kompletter XT angeboten, haben wir aber nicht. Meiner Meinung nach, ist es 1000 mal geschickter, ein Bike nach einem Bedarf auszurichten und und 100% an diesem Bedarf entlang zu enwickeln, als das 50gste ME-TOO Produkt auf den Markt zu schmeißen.



Im Grund genommen wird ja nicht einmal etwas abgestimmt, sondern mehr abgefragt wie die Nutzer dazu stehen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Welche Trends? 27.5", 29" und jetzt 1x11 werden doch von den Großen Herstellern etabliert, man könnte auch sagen durchgeknüppelt.
> 
> Die kleinen können nur staunend zusehen, mitmachen, sich die kleine Nische suchen oder untergehen.
> 
> ...



Das 27,5" "durchgeknüppelt" wird sehe ich ganz ähnlich wie Du. Man spürt, dass es keine natürliche Entwicklung ist... da hat sich die Branche selbst überrumpelt. Trotzdem finde ich 27,5" aus technischer Sicht nicht verkehrt (alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile).

Bei 29" und 1x11 sehe ich die Sache ganz anders. 29" wurde in Europa jahrelang verpennt, dabei machen die Dinger echt verdammt viel Spaß, gerade auf langen Touren (weil sie leicht Rollen und entspannt + sicher zu fahren sind).
1x11 hat mich beim testen überzeugt, wie viele andere die es ausprobiert haben. Allerdings sehe ich die Kritik an der beschnittenen Bandbreite als durchaus berechtigt an. Genau deswegen fragen wir ja die User, welchen Weg sie für sinnvoller halten. Es gibt bei dieser Entscheidung kein richtig oder falsch! Es geht nur um den persönlichen Geschmack. Deswegen wird ja auch so vehement darüber gestritten...


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Das tut hier zwar nichts zur Sache, aber an meinem 29er bräuchte ich vorne ein 24er Kettenblatt um bergauf auf das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis zu kommen wie ich derzeit mit 20 vorne und 36 hinten habe (20/36 = 0,55 und 24/42 = 0,57).



Bevor jetzt aber Kommentare kommen wie "mit der Übersetzung fällt man ja um" und dergleichen... 
Ich finde, gerade die Wahl der kleinsten Übersetzung ist in erster Linie persönliche Geschmackssache weil sie einfach von zu vielen Einflussfaktoren abhängt (übliches Tourenrevier, Wegcharakterstik, eigener innerer Schweinehund "ab wann schieben ok ist",...). Daher sind aus meiner Sicht solche Forderungen vollkommen legitim.
Ich tendiere zur Zeit zum Beispiel auch stark in Richtung minimal-Übersetzungen, da ich meist noch einen Singletrailer-Anhänger mit meiner Tochter hinten dran hängen habe.
Ob man dann wenn man solche minimal-Übersetzungen will, die Einbußen beim größten Gang hinnimmt, muss aber jeder genauso für sich entscheiden - daher sind flexible Lösungen ala Specialized am Enduro sicher ideal. 

Angesichts des mehr-oder-weniger klar umrissenen Einsatzgebietes des ICB 2.0, siehe z.B. 


[SIZE=3]Stefan.Stark[/SIZE] schrieb:


> - Tendenziell erfahrene Biker,
> - die aggressiv und gerne im Grenzbereich und auch mal in der Luft unterwegs sind,
> - ein stabiles Bike brauchen,
> [...]


würd ich dann aber doch zu auf 1x11 tendieren, da ich einfach glaube, dass man diesen Bereich ausreichend mit 1x11 abdecken kann, wenn jeder noch seinen persönlichen Komfortbereich auswählen kann.


----------



## LIDDL (28. Juli 2014)

man sollte durchaus eine Übersetzung dem Bike bzw dessen Einsatzzweck anpassen. 1x11 ist bestimmt gut für Enduros/FR aber bei einem Trailbike? 2x10 sollte da schon drin sein, zumindest die Option dafür! hat nicht jeder nen Antritt wie Armstrong zu seinen besten Zeiten und tritt Frequenzen wie Ulrich voll auf Dope. 

@ Stefan: naja, das höhere Gewicht ist ja nicht so das Argument. über was reden wir hier? 100-120g mehr für Umwerfer und KB? dann doch lieber die ISCG weg lassen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> man sollte durchaus eine Übersetzung dem Bike bzw dessen Einsatzzweck anpassen. 1x11 ist bestimmt gut für Enduros/FR aber bei einem Trailbike? 2x10 sollte da schon drin sein, zumindest die Option dafür! hat nicht jeder nen Antritt wie Armstrong zu seinen besten Zeiten und tritt Frequenzen wie Ulrich voll auf Dope.
> 
> @ Stefan: naja, das höhere Gewicht ist ja nicht so das Argument. über was reden wir hier? 100-120g mehr für Umwerfer und KB? dann doch lieber die ISCG weg lassen



Dazu kommen noch mal geschätzt 100-150gr am Rahmen (das Yoke muss größer werden und die Verbindung von linker und rechter Kettenstrebe muss wahrscheinlich vor das Sitzrohr wandern).

Geschätzte 200-250gr Einsparung am Gesamtsystem sind nicht übermäßig viel. Allerdings finde ich die Einschränkung in der Übersetzungsbandbreite auch nicht übermäßig schlimm... eine schwierige Entscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

Aaaallter ^^

301 Beiträge in nichtmal 24 Std.
Wie zu besten ICB 1.0 Klopperei- Thread- Zeiten


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das 27,5" "durchgeknüppelt" wird sehe ich ganz ähnlich wie Du. Man spürt, dass es keine natürliche Entwicklung ist... da hat sich die Branche selbst überrumpelt. Trotzdem finde ich 27,5" aus technischer Sicht nicht verkehrt (alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile).
> 
> Bei 29" und 1x11 sehe ich die Sache ganz anders. 29" wurde in Europa jahrelang verpennt, dabei machen die Dinger echt verdammt viel Spaß, gerade auf langen Touren (weil sie leicht Rollen und entspannt + sicher zu fahren sind).
> 1x11 hat mich beim testen überzeugt, wie viele andere die es ausprobiert haben. Allerdings sehe ich die Kritik an der beschnittenen Bandbreite als durchaus berechtigt an. Genau deswegen fragen wir ja die User, welchen Weg sie für sinnvoller halten. Es gibt bei dieser Entscheidung kein richtig oder falsch! Es geht nur um den persönlichen Geschmack. Deswegen wird ja auch so vehement darüber gestritten...


27.5 ist doch eine Ausrede, weil man versucht hat, große Laufräder als Nonplusultra zu etablieren. Dummerweise wurde das in Europa vom Kunden nicht angenommen, oder wie Du sagst verpennt.

Jetzt wird per Marktmacht das große Format durchgedrückt, einfach keine 26er mehr entwickelt. 27.5" doch deshalb, weil die Aussage größer=besser ja logischerweise kein 26" mehr rechtfertigt. Andererseits ist der Unterschied 27.5 zu 26" was die Laufradgrosse betrifft lächerlich. Das einzigste was 27.5 gebracht hat, ist dass die großen Hersteller die Geometrie modernisiert haben.

Bei 29" gebe ich Dir recht. Allerdings hieß dies in meinem ersten "MTB" noch 27". Hat mich aber recht komfortabel, trotz starbike Über die Alpen gebracht.

Aufder anderen Seite darf man auch die Nachteile nicht wegreden, und die gibt es bei 29 nun mal auch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> 22/32 will ich genausowenig missen wie eine mit der Konfig und Midcage maximal möglichen, grossen Übersetzung. Das kann mir nur 2 Fach bieten und das auch noch (über 1 Bikeleben gesprochen) für weniger Geld.


Fährst du wirklich nen 32er Kettenblatt? 



Scili schrieb:


> Aaaallter ^^
> 
> 301 Beiträge in nichtmal 24 Std.
> Wie zu besten ICB 1.0 Klopperei- Thread- Zeiten



Ich habe in diesem Thread nix anderes erwartet, siehe mein erster Post


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Fährst du wirklich nen 32er Kettenblatt?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe in diesem Thread nix anderes erwartet, siehe mein erster Post



Äh... hinten 32er Kassette. So herum  

Jepp... das hier ist wie Wahlkampf. 
2 Lager, die möglichst viele unentschiedene Stimmen auf ihre Seite holen wollen und nicht sooo tief in der Materie verwurzelte Menschen von den Konsequenzen beider Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten aufklären wollen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Fährst du wirklich nen 32er Kettenblatt?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe in diesem Thread nix anderes erwartet, siehe mein erster Post


Ich auch nicht, habe mich aber dennoch hin und wieder am Popcorn verschluckt;-)

Ja 27,5" ist Teufelswerk und wurde, nach dem Verpennen von 29", durch europäische Marken mit Druck in den Markt gebracht.
Nein, 275" hat nicht nur theoretische Vorteile, sonst würden es nicht so viele Leute (Profis und Hobby) freiwillig einsetzen. Auch die Weiterentwicklung der Geometrien geht zu einem guten Stück auf den anderen Charakter der Laufräder/Reifen zurück. 
Und zu guter Letzt: durch den großen Druck seitens der Industrie, gab es aber auch sofort ein passendes Angebot im Komponentensektor, das war bei der Einführung von 29" noch anders, da wurde lange Zeit wilde Mischungen aus Rennrad, MTB, Trekking und Cross Komponenten munter vermixt, bis es die ersten spezifischen Teile gab...
Und wie zum Geier sind wir schon wieder bei Laufrädern gelandet? DAS THEMA IST DURCH!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Äh... hinten 32er Kassette. So herum
> 
> Jepp... das hier ist wie Wahlkampf.
> 2 Lager, die möglichst viele unentschiedene Stimmen auf ihre Seite holen wollen und nicht sooo tief in der Materie verwurzelte Menschen von den Konsequenzen beider Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten aufklären wollen.


Ich würde beinahe mal behaupten dass du dann durchaus mit 1x11 mit 32er Blatt klar kommen. Von den Kosten mal abgesehen. Sofern du vorne 22/36 drauf hast. Wenn ich mein HT wieder zusammen hab biete ich es dir gerne mal zum ausprobieren an.

@supurb-bicycles 
Du wirst bei diesem Bike bis zum chluss hörern "mit 26" wär das aber besser!", da würd ich glatt mit dir wetten.


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich würde beinahe mal behaupten dass du dann durchaus mit 1x11 mit 32er Blatt klar kommen. Von den Kosten mal abgesehen. Sofern du vorne 22/36 drauf hast. Wenn ich mein HT wieder zusammen hab biete ich es dir gerne mal zum ausprobieren an.
> 
> @supurb-bicycles
> Du wirst bei diesem Bike bis zum chluss hörern "mit 26" wär das aber besser!", da würd ich glatt mit dir wetten.



Ich habe mich damals beim Umbau auf 2x10 verrechnet und habe nicht genug Endgeschwindigkeit.
Zähle heute mal meine Zähne vorne nach. Ist schon wieder so lange her... sowas merk ich mir nicht dauerhaft.
Thx bez. Probefahrt  Aber der Verschleiss/Kosten und zudem noch Einschränkungen brauch ich auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals beim Umbau auf 2x10 verrechnet und habe nicht genug Endgeschwindigkeit.
> Zähle heute mal meine Zähne vorne nach. Ist schon wieder so lange her... sowas merk ich mir nicht dauerhaft.
> Thx bez. Probefahrt  Aber der Verschleiss/Kosten und zudem noch Einschränkungen brauch ich auf Dauer nicht.


Will dir ja nur mal die kostenfreie Möglichkeit geben dir ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Grinsekater (28. Juli 2014)

Nach einem Jahr auf 1x11 muss ich sagen, dass für mich 2fach oder gar 3fach gar keinen Sinn mehr macht. 

Wenn ich aktuell mit einem 1x11 Aufbau und 32er Kettenblatt stellenweise 70 Stundenkilometer fahren kann, brauch ich sicher nicht noch mehr Zähne. Da im Gelände noch mit zu treten, ist mir dann auch etwas riskant. 

Für Bergtouren in den Alpen war 32 knackig aber da könnte man überlegen, wenn man so etwas öfter macht oder ausschließlich, auf ein 28er Kettenblatt zu wechseln. Sei es temporär oder generell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Wenn ich aktuell mit einem 1x11 Aufbau und 32er Kettenblatt stellenweise 70 Stundenkilometer fahren kann, brauch ich sicher nicht noch mehr Zähne. Da im Gelände noch mit zu treten, ist mir dann auch etwas riskant.



Glückwunsch, du bist  ein Schnellkurbler. Eine 170er TF bekommt nicht jeder hin. Dabei noch genügend Druck auf dem Pedal zu haben ist eine Leistung bei der jeder Bahnradfahrer neidisch wird.


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Aaaallter ^^
> 
> 301 Beiträge in nichtmal 24 Std.
> Wie zu besten ICB 1.0 Klopperei- Thread- Zeiten


Und das bei dem langweiligen Thema.
Das eine reicht mir völlig aus und ist leicht und schöner, das andere ist deutlich schwerer und die Kette fliegt ständig runter (oder man braucht wieder noch ein Führung, was eigentlich immer nicht so schön ist) und es ist ganz schön 2013. Daher ist´s für mich einfach.
Aber im Grunde: Man tritt rein, Fahrrad fährt und es schaltet. Funktioniert beides und das Rad fährt sich nicht wesentlich anders, wird halt nur schwerer und brauch Zusatzbauteile mit 2 fach.

Es kommt hier im Forum der ewig gestrigen doch eh zum Umwerfer.
Finde eh schade, dass es mit dem spritzigen, leichten, aber potenten Bike eh nix wird. Umwerfer + 1 Schalthebel + Zug und Außenhülle + Kettenblätter und zusätzlich Kettenblattschrauben macht leicht mal an die 300g. Dazu kommen am Rahmen locker 150g, wenn nicht mehr. Die Änderungen, die Stefan beschreibt + zusätzliche Einsparung von Umwerferbefestigung und Zuganschläge, die man sparen kann. Dazu benötigt 1x11 an einem Trailbike wirkich keine Kettenführung, 2-fach ohne Kettenführung, wäre allerdings ein Witz. Also Kettenführung: 150g. Da man keine Kettenführung bei 1*11 benötigt, und Bashguard für 50g  nach der Art






 völlig ausreicht, könnte man auch die ICGS Aufnahme (50g) sparen. Also, unterm Strich kommt man trotz vorhandenem Bash auf 600g Gewichtseinsparung mit 1x11 only.
Schaut man jetzt noch an, dass hier schon wieder alle Enduro Laufräder (und bloß nicht System)fordern, die locker 200g zu schwer sind, und auch schon die Forderung nach gut 800g Reifen da sind, dann wäre mein persönliches Traum-Trailbike schon locker mal 1,2 kg leichter.

Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich das gesamte Crowd-Founding Projekt zwar interessant, aber inzwischen gar nicht mehr so überzeugend finde. Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei. Um jemand richtig anzusprechen braucht´s oft einfach in sich schlüssige Konzepte und das sehe ich hier nicht wirklich (scheitert für mich bereits an der wenig spritzigen Geo).
Aber auch hier: Auf der einen Seite wird so locker mit der dem Gewicht umgegangen, auf der anderen Seit sind den Leuten 80g für einen AGB am Dämpfer zu viel. Naja, ....


----------



## Scili (28. Juli 2014)

Volks- Allrounder oder Spezi- Trailbike?
Das ist hier die Frage... was kommt am Ende dabei raus und was verkauft sich am Ende besser und ist für die meisten Leute der beste Kompromiss?


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Volks- Allrounder oder Spezi- Trailbike?
> Das ist hier die Frage... was kommt am Ende dabei raus und was verkauft sich am Ende besser und ist für die meisten Leute der beste Kompromiss?


Genau, aber du hast dir die Frage gerade schon selbst beantwortet. Wer das Volk fragt, bekommt den Kompromiss. Ob der Kompromiss allerdings den einzelnen noch anspricht, wenn es von einer anderen Marke, das für ihn kompromissloser passende Bike gibt, das ist das, was ich bezweifle.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und das bei dem langweiligen Thema.
> Das eine reicht mir völlig aus und ist leicht und schöner, das andere ist deutlich schwerer und die Kette fliegt ständig runter (oder man braucht wieder noch ein Führung, was eigentlich immer nicht so schön ist) und es ist ganz schön 2013. Daher ist´s für mich einfach.
> Aber im Grunde: Man tritt rein, Fahrrad fährt und es schaltet. Funktioniert beides und das Rad fährt sich nicht wesentlich anders, wird halt nur schwerer und brauch Zusatzbauteile mit 2 fach.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön gerechnet.

Von dem gesparten Geld leichte hochwertige Laufräder -400 gr
Tubelesskit -200 gr
Carbonlenker -100 gr
Leichter Sattel kein OEM Quark -150 gr.

Schon sind deine 600 gr an Teilen ausgefressen wo man es wirklich merkt, nämlich den Laufrädern. Ich spare dazu noch Geld an den Verschleißteilen und habe 500% Bandbreite.

Aber irgendwo hast du schon recht, X01 muss unbedingt ans Rad weil die so geil und nützlich ist. Außerdem ist das neue Entschleunigte Lebensgefühl unbezahlbar wenn man nicht mehr wie ein bekloppter mit 40 - 50 km/h fährt. Sicherer ist es natürlich auch. Das sollte man nicht vergessen. Da es sicherer ist kann man die Protektoren gleich zuhause lassen. Nochmal 500 gr gespart.

Alles in allem kann man behaupten x01 spart gut und gerne 14kg an einem durchschnittlichen Fahrrad.


----------



## Romarius (28. Juli 2014)

1*11 mag für durchschnittlich deutsches Mittelgebirge ausreichen. Gründe hierfür sind bekannt.
In den Alpen aber funktioniert 1*11 nicht. Entweder es fehlen untenrum 2 Gänge - die braucht es definitiv um steile Rampen fahren zu können (die Alternative hier ist dann ewiglanges Schieben) - oder man kann damit die Zufahrten/Rückfahrten von/zu den Trails nur im Rentnertempo bewältigen. Alles schon mehr oder weniger oft erlebt bei Mitfahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und das bei dem langweiligen Thema.
> Das eine reicht mir völlig aus und ist leicht und schöner, das andere ist deutlich schwerer und die Kette fliegt ständig runter (oder man braucht wieder noch ein Führung, was eigentlich immer nicht so schön ist) und es ist ganz schön 2013. Daher ist´s für mich einfach.
> Aber im Grunde: Man tritt rein, Fahrrad fährt und es schaltet. Funktioniert beides und das Rad fährt sich nicht wesentlich anders, wird halt nur schwerer und brauch Zusatzbauteile mit 2 fach.
> 
> ...


Genau genommen zwingt dich niemand, 2x10 zu fahren Du kannst immer noch mit 1x11 glücklich werden, denn der Gewichtsunterschied ergibt sich genau aus dem Rahmen, also etwa 150g.


----------



## Haop (28. Juli 2014)

Einige wollen oder können es nicht verstehen. Die Argumentation der 1fach Vertreter ist immer folgender Art: "man setzt seinen Schwerpunkt" oder "wenn man in die Alpen will, wechselt man ggf. auf ein kleineres Blatt vorne" usw. usf. Na, fällt es auf? Es ist immer eine Entscheidung notwendig sowie ein damit verbundener Umbau am Bike. Und wenn man nicht Umbauen will? Wenn man sich nicht festlegen will?
Zumindest die Erklärung vom Ingenieur Stark macht doch deutlich, dass das Bike mehr als nur gut auf einem Trail fahren können soll.
Glückwunsch an alle, die sich mehrere Bikes leisten können aber ich kann mir gerade so eins (Anschaffung und Unterhalt) leisten und daher sind Einschränkungen schlecht. Und wenn man die Diskussion verfolgt, bedeutet 1x11 eindeutig eine Einschränkung, weil man entweder mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt vorne überall hoch kommt ODER mit einem größeren KB vorne auch schnell fahren kann aber beides geht nicht. Und nicht alle wollen gemütlich durch die Gegend fahren. Es gibt auch Fahrer (und dazu zähle ich mich), die stetig besser/schneller/fitter werden wollen (natürlich ist das nicht unbegrenzt möglich). Wenn die Übersetzung bei 30 oder 40km/h zu leicht wird, dann ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen. Und man darf dabei auch nicht die Trittfrequenz vergessen. Da kann ja der als angenehm empfundene Bereich bei 1x11 schon früher aufhören.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

Z


foreigner schrieb:


> Und das bei dem langweiligen Thema.
> Das eine reicht mir völlig aus und ist leicht und schöner, das andere ist deutlich schwerer und die Kette fliegt ständig runter (oder man braucht wieder noch ein Führung, was eigentlich immer nicht so schön ist) und es ist ganz schön 2013. Daher ist´s für mich einfach.
> Aber im Grunde: Man tritt rein, Fahrrad fährt und es schaltet. Funktioniert beides und das Rad fährt sich nicht wesentlich anders, wird halt nur schwerer und brauch Zusatzbauteile mit 2 fach.
> 
> ...


Zwingt Dich jemand Umwerfer zu verbauen? Und habe ich auf dem Bild am Beginn der Diskusion nicht auch eine Kettenführung gesehen, trotz 1x11?

Dann hast Du 100-150gr Mehrgewicht, dass der 1x11Fahrer wegen den blöden Umwerferdeppen mitschleppen musst. Vielleicht verkauft aber Alutech mehr Bikes, weil die Zielgrupper erweitert wird und vielleicht werden dann die EKs niedriger und vielleicht kann man dann durch leichtere Teile dies wieder ausgleichen?


Oder ganz mutig - VYRO
Wär das nicht eine Lösung für alle Probleme?


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

Damit sind wir zurück beim anvisierten Einsatzbereich des ICB 2.0.
Nicht vergessen: hier geht's nicht darum ob 1x im Allgemeinen besser ist als 2x, sondern nur ob 1x am ICB2.0 besser ist als 2x!

Aus meiner Sicht passt zu einem Spass-Trailbike ein 1x Antrieb besser.
Argumente wie  


Haop schrieb:


> ... Und nicht alle wollen gemütlich durch die Gegend fahren. Es gibt auch Fahrer (und dazu zähle ich mich), die stetig besser/schneller/fitter werden wollen (natürlich ist das nicht unbegrenzt möglich). ...


passen für mich nicht zum Spaßbike-Charakter.

Für den von Hoap gewünschten Einsatzbereich (v.a. wenn's das eizige Rad im Keller ist), ist 2x sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2014)

Romarius schrieb:


> 1*11 mag für durchschnittlich deutsches Mittelgebirge ausreichen. Gründe hierfür sind bekannt.
> In den Alpen aber funktioniert 1*11 nicht. Entweder es fehlen untenrum 2 Gänge - die braucht es definitiv um steile Rampen fahren zu können (die Alternative hier ist dann ewiglanges Schieben) - oder man kann damit die Zufahrten/Rückfahrten von/zu den Trails nur im Rentnertempo bewältigen. Alles schon mehr oder weniger oft erlebt bei Mitfahrern.



Das geht nun aber nicht ganz auf, oder? Im Mittelgebirge gibt es ja auch Zu- und Rückfahrten vom Trail, wenn nicht sogar ausgeprägter als in den Alpen!


----------



## Haop (28. Juli 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> passen für mich nicht zum Spaßbike-Charakter.



Dagegen steht aber das hier:


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Tendenziell erfahrene Biker,
> - die aggressiv und gerne im Grenzbereich und auch mal in der Luft unterwegs sind



Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass man nicht auch gemütlich fahren kann aber die 1fach ist eine Einschränkung für diejenigen, die zügiger wollen und umgekehrt besteht keine (bis auf das Gewicht vielleicht) Einschränkung für diejenigen, die 1fach wollen.
Na ja, irgendwie auch egal. Ich will noch mal klarstellen, dass ich 1x11 nicht verteufeln will.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> Damit sind wir zurück beim anvisierten Einsatzbereich des ICB 2.0.
> Nicht vergessen: hier geht's nicht darum ob 1x im Allgemeinen besser ist als 2x, sondern nur ob 1x am ICB2.0 besser ist als 2x!
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht passt zu einem Spass-Trailbike ein 1x Antrieb besser.
> ...



Versteh nicht warum 1x auf dem Trail mehr Spaß macht. Kannst du das erklären?
Mit Gewicht brauchste nicht kommen, dass lässt sich für das Geld woanders sparen, wo es sinnvoller ist.
Auf dem Trail schaltet man auch nicht vorne. Also ich das Schaltargument auch raus.
Auf dem Trail das 38 er und am Berg das 24 er.

Das einzige Argument was zählt ist, dass es Trendiger ist.

Achja zum Thema Schaltperformance und Kette abwerfen? Sicher das es nicht an euren Rahmen liegt? Mein Cannondale hat auch immer die Kette abgeworfen. Selber Antrieb an einem anderne Rahmen und es lief. Ich kenne ein Torque das schaltet total beschissen vorne. Da ist die DM Aufnahme einfach mal 5-10 mm zu hoch angebracht.

Ich habe auf meinen 740 km seit Anfang Juni nicht einen Kettenabwurf und war in der Zeit 3 mal im *Trail*park. Zweimal am Rabenberg und einmal in Pod. In beiden *Trail*parks will ich meinen Umwerfer nicht wissen. Wer den Schlussanstieg der roten Line kennt, der weiß was ich meine. Für Rabenberg wär ein 29" Bike mit 12-13 kg und 130 mm das Nonplusulta


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2014)

Schon mal XX1 gefahren. Es ist LAUTLOS. Das ist so neu und toll, alleine deswegen mag man den Klapperscheiss nicht wieder haben.


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Sehr schön gerechnet.
> 
> Von dem gesparten Geld leichte hochwertige Laufräder -400 gr
> Tubelesskit -200 gr
> ...



Die Rechnung ist totaler Quark. 200 Gramm fürs Tubelesskit ist sicher auch bei 1x11 drin, da das so gut wie nix kostet und selbst bei den Laufrädern stimmt die Rechnung mit leicht und teuer nicht. Spank Laufräder, die nicht die Welt kosten, würden auch nur 1690g wiegen. Wo willst du da noch sparen, und 400g erst recht nicht. Da scheiterst du vorher doch eh an der "450g Felgen hält nicht" -Fraktion. Im Grunde bezweifle ich das ganze eh an, dass eine X1 OEM wesentlich mehr kostet als eine SLX. Wenn man noch die Kettenführung mitrechnet dann erst recht nicht. Das sind alles nur Behauptungen, ohne Hintergundwissen.
Aber vielleicht kann das ja mal einer aufklären.
Und die 500g Protektoren kann man sich beim Trail fahren tatsächlich schenken. Du bist beim falschen Einsatzbereich.
(PS: Die 500g spar ich mir für gewöhnlich auch beim Enduro fahren)


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schon mal XX1 gefahren. Es ist LAUTLOS. Das ist so neu und toll, alleine deswegen mag man den Klapperscheiss nicht wieder haben.



Hier nochmal die Wurzel allen Übels. Damit sich jeder das 130db Feindbild vorstellen kann. Aber Vorsicht schon beim betrachten ist ein Hörsturz unvermeidlich. Was mich daran am meisten stört ist das unansehnliche Geschwür über der Kurbel. Einfach viel zu exponiert und nicht schön untergebracht.







foreigner schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist totaler Quark. 200 Gramm fürs Tubelesskit ist sicher auch bei 1x11 drin, da das so gut wie nix kostet und selbst bei den Laufrädern stimmt die Rechnung mit leicht und teuer nicht. Spank Laufräder, die nicht die Welt kosten, würden auch nur 1690g wiegen. Wo willst du da noch sparen, und 400g erst recht nicht. Da scheiterst du vorher doch eh an der "450g Felgen hält nicht" -Fraktion. Im Grunde bezweifle ich das ganze eh an, dass eine X1 OEM wesentlich mehr kostet als eine SLX. Wenn man noch die Kettenführung mitrechnet dann erst recht nicht. Das sind alles nur Behauptungen, ohne Hintergundwissen.
> Aber vielleicht kann das ja mal einer aufklären.
> Und die 500g Protektoren kann man sich beim Trail fahren tatsächlich schenken. Du bist beim falschen Einsatzbereich.
> (PS: Die 500g spar ich mir für gewöhnlich auch beim Enduro fahren)


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Wheelsets/Oozy-Evo-Laufradsatz-27-5-inch-650B.html
490 € und X01 +50 € für ein Tubelesskit für 2600,- das will ich sehen.

An einer Slx braucht es keine Kefü. Warum auch. Ist ein Trailbike und kein Enduro,

Ach es gibt keine Trailprotektoren? Was habe ich mir da nur grad eben bestellt? TSG 2nd Skin? Die gibt es nicht? Hoffentlich bekomme ich keinen Ziegelstein.

Aber ehrlich meine Rechnung mag zwar Quark sein aber deine ist pures Schönreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirax (28. Juli 2014)

Ähnliche Trailbikes anderer Hersteller schaffen es einen Umwerfer ans Bike zu bauen. Warum also soll man diesen nun weglassen? Wegen 150gr. Mehrgewicht?
Die XX1 kann man dann doch ohnehin fahren wenn man Lust darauf hat.
An einem dicken Enduro wie dem Santa Cruz Nomad verstehe ich eine Entscheidung zugunsten von 1-fach Antrieben ja noch. Nicht aber an einem Trailbike mit dem man alles fahren können soll.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

Romarius schrieb:


> In den Alpen aber funktioniert 1*11 nicht.



Verdammt, muss ich schon wieder in die Pyrenaeen fliegen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Versteh nicht warum 1x auf dem Trail mehr Spaß macht. Kannst du das erklären?
> Mit Gewicht brauchste nicht kommen, dass lässt sich für das Geld woanders sparen, wo es sinnvoller ist.
> Auf dem Trail schaltet man auch nicht vorne. Also ich das Schaltargument auch raus.
> Auf dem Trail das 38 er und am Berg das 24 er.


Und das geht bei mir nicht auf. Gerade mit nem 38er nicht. Es gibt hier einige Trail die immer wieder drauf und runter gehen, wo man an den Rampen nicht mit 38/36 drauf kommt. Genau da kommt dann mit 1x11 der Spaß auf wenn man nicht dauernd mit zwei Hebeln hantieren muss. Und dann beim Wechsel zwischen 38 und 24 hinten noch ein oder zwei Gänge mit schalten weil sonst der Sprung zu groß ist. Genau da versteckt sich dann der Wow-Effekt weil plötzlich alles einfacher wird.

Im Normalfall würde ich ja auch sagen Umwerferaufnahme und Auslieferung in 1x11. Aber in diesem Fall macht das eine etwas ungünstigere Konstruktion nötig, und das Bike wurde eben nicht unbedingt als Brot und Butter Allrounder One for All konzipiert. Deshalb sag ich hier, 1x11 und gut.

Ich würde ja lachen wenn der Hinterbau dann optisch unschöner wird als in der 1x11 Version. Dann sind beim Design mit Sicherheit die nächsten am heulen.
@Stefan.Stark 
Wäre es möglich mal Bilder Schaltkomponenten zu sehen?


----------



## draussen (28. Juli 2014)

Ich wundere mich ja sehr, dass scheinbar noch so viele Leute mit Umwerfer unterwegs sind. Seit 2007 bin ich ohne unterwegs und vermisse da recht wenig. 
32er/11x36


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und das geht bei mir nicht auf. Gerade mit nem 38er nicht. Es gibt hier einige Trail die immer wieder drauf und runter gehen, wo man an den Rampen nicht mit 38/36 drauf kommt. Genau da kommt dann mit 1x11 der Spaß auf wenn man nicht dauernd mit zwei Hebeln hantieren muss. Und dann beim Wechsel zwischen 38 und 24 hinten noch ein oder zwei Gänge mit schalten weil sonst der Sprung zu groß ist. Genau da versteckt sich dann der Wow-Effekt weil plötzlich alles einfacher wird.
> 
> Im Normalfall würde ich ja auch sagen Umwerferaufnahme und Auslieferung in 1x11. Aber in diesem Fall macht das eine etwas ungünstigere Konstruktion nötig, und das Bike wurde eben nicht unbedingt als Brot und Butter Allrounder One for All konzipiert. Deshalb sag ich hier, 1x11 und gut.



Ich habe sogar vier Hebel. Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk. Ich war noch nie auf dem Trail überfordert.


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Versteh nicht warum 1x auf dem Trail mehr Spaß macht. Kannst du das erklären?



Ich versuch's mal:
- Mehr Freiraum unterm Tretlager => weniger Aufsetzer bei wurzeligen/steinigen Trails => mehr Spass auf wurzeligen/steinigen Trails
- Aufgeräumtes Cockpit => bessere Ergonomie bei der Bedienung der Remote-Sattelstütze => mehr Spass auf Trails
- Kein Schleifen am Umwerfer möglich => kein nerviges Geklapper => mehr Spass
[EDIT]
- Steiferer Rahmen => besseres Handling => mehr Spass
[/EDIT]

Und zu den Punkten die du schon rausgenommen hast:
- Zumind. auf den Trails, auf denen ich fahre, bin ich öfters mal, jedenfalls so wie ich fahre, genau im Bereich zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern. Z.B. bei plötzlichen kleinen aber heftigen Gegenanstiegen => hier ist 1x einfacher, weil ich mich nicht darum kümmern muss wo ich schalte und potentiell mehr Gegenanstiege fahren kann => flowiger => noch mehr Spass
- Gewicht sparen kann ich woanders dann eben noch zusätzlich, und damit doppelt Gewicht sparen, ohne Kompromisse in Sachen Stabilität/Haltbarkeit einzugehen => weniger Gesamtgewicht => besseres Handling des Bikes => noch viel mehr Spass auf Trails

ps: Ich frag mich grad ob's ein oberes Spass-Limit auf Trails gibt - ob's ab einem Punkt einfach nicht mehr noch mehr Spass machen kann.
Bisher hab ich den Punkt jedenfalls noch nicht erreicht ;-)


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juli 2014)

draussen schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja sehr, dass scheinbar noch so viele Leute mit Umwerfer unterwegs sind. Seit 2007 bin ich ohne unterwegs und vermisse da recht wenig.
> 32er/11x36


This.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar vier Hebel. Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk. Ich war noch nie auf dem Trail überfordert.


Ah, so langsam dämmerts! Ich sehe deshalb einen Vorteil in 1x11 weil ich zu langsam unterwegs und auf dem Trail kognitiv überfordert bin. Das wird es sein


----------



## hnx (28. Juli 2014)

Das der Spaßfaktor auf dem Trail steigt, wenn der Hebel für die Sattelstütze 1,5cm nach rechts/links rückt, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Schleifen am Umwerfer? Wie wärs mit richtig einstellen, gedämpftem Schaltwerk und eventuell einer unteren Führung (so wie es viele Hersteller sogar bei Enduros machen).

Im Sinne der allgemeinen Nutzbarkeit würde ich nicht komplett 2-fach ausschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal:
> 1 Mehr Freiraum unterm Tretlager => weniger Aufsetzer bei wurzeligen/steinigen Trails => mehr Spass auf wurzeligen/steinigen Trails
> 
> 2 Aufgeräumtes Cockpit => bessere Ergonomie bei der Bedienung der Remote-Sattelstütze => mehr Spass auf Trails
> ...



1 Trailbike kein Enduro. Habe mit meinem 38 Blatt im Trailpark auch noch nicht aufgesessen auch nicht auf den Hometrails.
2 Der Punkt geht an dich. Ergonomie sei dahingestellt. Meine Schalthebel sind an der Bremse befestigt. Auf meine hintere Bremse will ich nicht verzichten, damit eine Schelle verschwindet.
3 Bei mir schleift nix... Ich lade dich gerne auf eine Testrunde ein. Was soll da bitte klappern? Wie gesagt bei den meisten Bikes ist die Direktmount aufnahmen fürn Arsch...
4 Also wenn du mit 1:1 nicht mit schwung eine Rampe hochkommst, dann haste auch Zeit vor kurz einmal zu tippen beim draufzurollen.
5 Nicht wenn man nur 2600 € hat und einen Kompromis bei der Kurbel eingehen muss.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ah, so langsam dämmerts! Ich sehe deshalb einen Vorteil in 1x11 weil ich zu langsam unterwegs und auf dem Trail kognitiv überfordert bin. Das wird es sein


Das kann schneller gehen als du denkst. Ich bin jetzt 28 geworden und mein Tablet macht mit mir was es will.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ah, so langsam dämmerts! Ich sehe deshalb einen Vorteil in 1x11 weil ich zu langsam unterwegs und auf dem Trail kognitiv überfordert bin. Das wird es sein





foreigner schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Punkt, den ich auch meine. Man kann kein Bike für alle bauen und es nicht jedem recht machen. Die einen suchen sich genau das spezielle Bike was ihren Einsatzzweck und Vorstellungen erfüllt (was aus meiner Sicht aber auch das besondere Trailbike ausmachen würde), die anderen suchen einen Allrounder.
> Ich denke, es wird hier eh diesmal der Allrounder werden. Allerdings wird das damit auch ein recht stabiles Allmountain mit schwereren Komponenten und nur 130mm Federweg im Heck. Ob das jetzt die Definition "Trailbike" so genau erfüllt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Meine nicht. Ich denke, um so weiter das Projekt fortschreitet, um so weiter wird es von der ursprünglichen Definition abdriften. Wir sind bereits jetzt deutlich weg. Beim ICB 1 war´s genauso. Am Anfang war es da AllMountain mit Enduro-Genen. Am Ende war es das Enduro mit Freeride Genen.



Du würdest ein Bike nicht kaufen weil 3 Löcher mehr drin sind? Ein loch für den Direktmount Adapter, und 2 für die Zuganschläge? Bei meinem Jekyll kann man den Umwerfer und die Aufnahme komplett entfernen. Die Zugführung teilt sich der Umwerfer auch mit der Bremse, so dass durch den wegfall des Umwerfers kein Teil zuviel wären. Außer der Zuganschlag welcher ganz versteckt im Hinterbau ist.

Es entstehen dadurch jedenfalls bei Cannondale 20 gr Mehrgewicht.


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Einige wollen oder können es nicht verstehen. Die Argumentation der 1fach Vertreter ist immer folgender Art: "man setzt seinen Schwerpunkt" oder "wenn man in die Alpen will, wechselt man ggf. auf ein kleineres Blatt vorne" usw. usf. Na, fällt es auf? Es ist immer eine Entscheidung notwendig sowie ein damit verbundener Umbau am Bike. Und wenn man nicht Umbauen will? Wenn man sich nicht festlegen will?


Genau das ist ja der Punkt, den ich auch meine. Man kann kein Bike für alle bauen und es nicht jedem recht machen. Die einen suchen sich genau das spezielle Bike was ihren Einsatzzweck und Vorstellungen erfüllt (was aus meiner Sicht aber auch das besondere Trailbike ausmachen würde), die anderen suchen einen Allrounder.
Ich denke, es wird hier eh diesmal der Allrounder werden. Allerdings wird das damit auch ein recht stabiles Allmountain mit schwereren Komponenten und nur 130mm Federweg im Heck. Ob das jetzt die Definition "Trailbike" so genau erfüllt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Meine nicht. Ich denke, um so weiter das Projekt fortschreitet, um so weiter wird es von der ursprünglichen Definition abdriften. Wir sind bereits jetzt deutlich weg. Beim ICB 1 war´s genauso. Am Anfang war es da AllMountain mit Enduro-Genen. Am Ende war es das Enduro mit Freeride Genen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das kann schneller gehen als du denkst. Ich bin jetzt 28 geworden und mein Tablet macht mit mir was es will.


Eijeijei. Dann solltest du schonmal das sparen anfangen. Denn wer weiß vielleicht bist du in sechs Jahren dann ja in meiner Situation


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2014)

draussen schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja sehr, dass scheinbar noch so viele Leute mit Umwerfer unterwegs sind. Seit 2007 bin ich ohne unterwegs und vermisse da recht wenig.
> 32er/11x36



Kann ich steigern...seit 2001  ...und davor schon nur 2fach. 

G.


----------



## discordius (28. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich das gesamte Crowd-Founding Projekt zwar interessant, aber inzwischen gar nicht mehr so überzeugend finde. Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei. Um jemand richtig anzusprechen braucht´s oft einfach in sich schlüssige Konzepte und das sehe ich hier nicht wirklich (scheitert für mich bereits an der wenig spritzigen Geo).



Zustimmung. Zuwenig visionär, zu sehr reaktionär. Hätte man 2006 hier ein Community-Smartphone entwickeln wollen, wäre ein Gerät mit Tastatur und Stylus bei raus gekommen und auf Gestensteuerung hätte man verzichtet.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> @Stefan.Stark
> Wäre es möglich mal Bilder Schaltkomponenten zu sehen?



Ich warte auf die Freigabe, Basti ist heute bei SRAM unterwegs und redet mit denen... aber eigentlich dürfte es kein Problem sein, denn mehr als auf einem Foto ist auch nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Am Anfang war es da AllMountain mit Enduro-Genen. Am Ende war es das Enduro mit Freeride Genen.



Gabs zwei ICBs 1? Es war von Anfang bis zum Ende ein Enduro mit AM-Genen. Und genau das ist es geworden.

G.


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 1 Trailbike kein Enduro. Habe mit meinem 38 Blatt im Trailpark auch noch nicht aufgesessen auch nicht auf den Hometrails.
> 4 Also wenn du mit 1:1 nicht mit schwung eine Rampe hochkommst, dann haste auch Zeit vor kurz einmal zu tippen beim draufzurollen.
> 5 Nicht wenn man nur 2600 € hat und einen Kompromis bei der Kurbel eingehen muss.



zu 1: ich schon, z.B. wenn ein Baumstamm quer über'm Trail liegt (kommt in Parks selten vor, aber meine Hometrails sind kein Bikepark).
zu 4: genau das sind aber die Situationen, in denen dir die Kette abspringen kann: wenn du mit Schwung unter voller Last kurz vor dem Gegenanstieg in das kleinere KB schalten musst.
zu 5: Punkt geht an dich


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und das geht bei mir nicht auf. Gerade mit nem 38er nicht. Es gibt hier einige Trail die immer wieder drauf und runter gehen, wo man an den Rampen nicht mit 38/36 drauf kommt. Genau da kommt dann mit 1x11 der Spaß auf wenn man nicht dauernd mit zwei Hebeln hantieren muss. Und dann beim Wechsel zwischen 38 und 24 hinten noch ein oder zwei Gänge mit schalten weil sonst der Sprung zu groß ist. Genau da versteckt sich dann der Wow-Effekt weil plötzlich alles einfacher wird.
> 
> Im Normalfall würde ich ja auch sagen Umwerferaufnahme und Auslieferung in 1x11. Aber in diesem Fall macht das eine etwas ungünstigere Konstruktion nötig, und das Bike wurde eben nicht unbedingt als Brot und Butter Allrounder One for All konzipiert. Deshalb sag ich hier, 1x11 und gut.
> 
> ...


Ist ja ein Argument, das mit der Einfachheit. Doch für die Befürworter hier kommt irgendwann der Moment, wo man hinten nicht mehr weiter hoch bzw. Runtergeschalten werden kann. Da ist da der Spass auch dahin.


Also ich fahre ja schon einige Jahre MTB, mich hat die Koordination Umwerfer-Schaltwerk eigentlich nie überfordert. Aber es stimmt, man muss etwas vorausschauender fahren.

Im Laufe der Jahre sind bei mir noch zwei Hebel dazugekommen, Sattelstütze und Gabelabsenkung - bis jetzt kriege ich das noch gesteuert.

Wir sprechen von 100-150gr Mehrgewicht durch Umwerfermontage. vielleicht auch weniger, wenn man den Dom oder was auch immer demontierbar macht.
Da kann doch jeder glücklich werden.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Zustimmung. Zuwenig visionär, zu sehr reaktionär. Hätte man 2006 hier ein Community-Smartphone entwickeln wollen, wäre ein Gerät mit Tastatur und Stylus bei raus gekommen und auf Gestensteuerung hätte man verzichtet.



Vielleicht weil die Leute etwas wollen was funktioniert? 

Edit: Man darf auch nicht vergessen. Deutschland wir immer älter. Seniorenfreundliche Autos kommen und so weiter. Warum nicht an die älteren Mitbürger auf den Trails denken und den komplizierten Umwerfer verschwinden lassen. Denkt an meine Worte wenn ein halbseniler Mann mit einem ICB2 und der Edeka Tüte am Lenker euch den Trail versperrt.


----------



## Haop (28. Juli 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> - Kein Schleifen am Umwerfer möglich => kein nerviges Geklapper => mehr Spass



Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, schleift auch nichts.


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die Freigabe, Basti ist heute bei SRAM unterwegs und redet mit denen... aber eigentlich dürfte es kein Problem sein, denn mehr als auf einem Foto ist auch nicht zu erkennen.



Weiterhin wäre noch der preisliche Unterschied von einer SLX Antriebsausstattung vs. eines 1x11 Antriebs interessant. Reicht ja, wenn man weiß das die 1x11 Option doppelt so viel kostet oder drei mal so viel...


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2014)

Selbst ich als alter XC-Racer bin absolut für 1-fach. Als ich vor langer Zeit vom 46/48er Blatt irgendwann auf die damals üblichen 42er gewechselt bin, dachte ich auch die Welt geht unter. Was passierte? Nix ... Probiert es aus, weniger Mechanik, weniger Gewicht und preislich sollte das so oder so passen.

Für die 20/22er Nutzer: Für die Alpenüberquerung mag das ja mal Sinn machen, andernfalls geht es immer zu Fuß schneller ... Mein kleines Blatt ist schon seit 20 Jahren wie neu.


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> ... andernfalls geht es immer zu Fuß schneller ...


macht aber weniger Spass ;-)


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Wurzel allen Übels. Damit sich jeder das 130db Feindbild vorstellen kann. Aber Vorsicht schon beim betrachten ist ein Hörsturz unvermeidlich. Was mich daran am meisten stört ist das unansehnliche Geschwür über der Kurbel. Einfach viel zu exponiert und nicht schön untergebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 308964
> 
> 
> ...



1. Hier redet keiner von X01. Es existiert eine 1x11 Schaltgruppe namens X1, von der ich glaube, dass sie OEM kaum teurer ist als SLX.
2. Der Laufradsatz ist absolut realistisch für ein 2600€ bike. Endverbraucherpreise heran zu ziehen bringt gar nichts.
3. Man verliert auch beim Trailfahren die Kette wenn´s holprig wird. Ob das ein Enduro oder ein Trail bike ist, ist egal.
4. Zu den Protektoren sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix. Würde da einen Satz aus dem letzten Thread bringen, aber dann bin ich eh nur wieder der Böse.
5. Das ist nicht schön reden, das ist realistisch.


----------



## foreigner (28. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gabs zwei ICBs 1? Es war von Anfang bis zum Ende ein Enduro mit AM-Genen. Und genau das ist es geworden.
> 
> G.


Von mir aus auch so rum. Wo die All Mountain Gene sind, frag ich mich allerdins schon. In der 150mm Verstellung, die´s beim neuen SL nicht mehr geben wird, oder wie?
Weniger Federweg hinten macht aus einem Enduro mit 65°LW und 170mm Lyrik DH auch kein Allmountain.


----------



## Haop (28. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Für die 20/22er Nutzer: Für die Alpenüberquerung mag das ja mal Sinn machen, andernfalls geht es immer zu Fuß schneller ...



Gerade da geht es doch nicht darum, schnell zu sein. Es geht darum, einen Anstieg fahren zu können, der auf den ersten Blick vielleicht gar nicht fahrbar aussieht - eine Herausforderung meistern. Und dann passiert auch das, was andreas.2634 meint, es macht Spaß.




andreas.2634 schrieb:


> macht aber weniger Spass ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (28. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> 3. Man verliert auch beim Trailfahren die Kette wenn´s holprig wird. Ob das ein Enduro oder ein Trail bike ist, ist egal.



na wenn der trail mit 45 fahrbar ist und man mittreten muss kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass dort die kette draufbleibt.

die einen erhoffen sich halt eher einen super 7, andere einen golf.
alles dranbaun, alles fahrbar, kaum definiert, und schon zig mal gebaut.
deckt sich eher nicht mit der vorstellung einer hübschen trailfeile.

eigentlich klar warum bei einem community bike eine eher verwässerte version rauskommt, was zu erwarten ist und auch so in ordnung ist.

vielleicht sollte man die entwicklungsschritte des bikes in den subforen getrennt abstimmen lassen. am ende hat man dann 3 oder 4 designs die dann am ende zur wahl für alle stehen.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Gerade da geht es doch nicht darum, schnell zu sein. Es geht darum, einen Anstieg fahren zu können, der auf den ersten Blick vielleicht gar nicht fahrbar aussieht - eine Herausforderung meistern.



Und mit 1x11 wird die Herausforderung eben groesser! Mit Singlespeed sogar noch viel groesser, also _viel_ mehr Spass!


----------



## Willi777 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie man im Trail schnell bergab überhaupt treten kann. Ich fahre aktiv auf den Pedalen stehend und da ist gar nix mit treten. Und wenn ich treten muss, dann auf dem Sattel, aber dann hab ich auch keine solchen Geschwindigkeiten mehr drauf


----------



## Haop (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und mit 1x11 wird die Herausforderung eben groesser! Mit Singlespeed sogar noch viel groesser, also _viel_ mehr Spass!



1x11 kann man ja auch so gestalten, dass man hoch kommt aber dann fehlt es wieder am anderen Ende. Sarkasmus ist nicht zielführend für eine sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Juli 2014)

Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass die Entscheidung längst gefallen ist? Wie würden denn die ganzen Lobeshymnen auf 1x11 im News-Bereich wirken, wenn man sich jetzt anders entscheiden würde? Die crowd wird mit Suggestivfragen elegant in die "richtige"Spur dirigiert. Merkt ihrs?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Wurzel allen Übels. Damit sich jeder das 130db Feindbild vorstellen kann. Aber Vorsicht schon beim betrachten ist ein Hörsturz unvermeidlich. Was mich daran am meisten stört ist das unansehnliche Geschwür über der Kurbel. Einfach viel zu exponiert und nicht schön untergebracht.


Ahja, d.h. du bist demnach wirklich noch nie XX1 gefahren, auch nicht zur Probe.
Es ist ein sehr positives Erlebnis wenn der Antrieb auf einmal keinen Mucks mehr von sich gibt. Also KEINEN.
Kein Geklapper an Umwerfer oder Kettenführung.
Aber mach ruhig weiter mit polemischen Posts. Die Postingrate ist hier eh zu gering.


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> 1x11 kann man ja auch so gestalten, dass man hoch kommt aber dann fehlt es wieder am anderen Ende. .



Genau meine Meinung, nur: der Spass eine schwierige Passage ohne schieben zu meistern (ob bergauf, bergab, oder im ständigen Wechsel) ist mir viel mehr Wert als der Spass am "andere Ende", d.h. wenn ich eine Teerstraße mit 40 km/h statt 50 km/h runterrolle (einfach rollen lassen vs. noch mittreten) oder auf einem Forstweg 30 statt 25 km/h fahre.

Daher mein ach so vehemmentes Plädoyer für 1x11 am Spass-Trail-Bike - denn für Trails reicht 1x11 vollkommen aus (und zwar für jede gewünschte Geschwindigkeit).
Wenn ich das letzte bisschen auf Zubringern/Forstwegen/Teerstraßen rauskitzeln will, würd ich lieber Rennrad oder Cyclo-Cross fahren.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> 1x11 kann man ja auch so gestalten, dass man hoch kommt aber dann fehlt es wieder am anderen Ende.



Das aendert nichts an deinem Argument. Durch Zweifach wird die Herausforderung eben _geringer_ und nicht groesser, also muesste der Spass nach der Argumentation mit der groesseren Herausforderung auch groesser werden. Oder anders gesagt: das Argument ist eines gegen mehr Bandbreite.



Haop schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ist nicht zielführend für eine sachliche Diskussion.



Das ist falsch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass die Entscheidung längst gefallen ist? Wie würden denn die ganzen Lobeshymnen auf 1x11 im News-Bereich wirken, wenn man sich jetzt anders entscheiden würde? Die crowd wird mit Suggestivfragen elegant in die "richtige"Spur dirigiert. Merkt ihrs?


Ok, und was machst du wenn morgen Abend raus kommt dass die deutliche Mehrheit lieber nen Umwerfer will? Dir 27.5er Verschwörungstheorien ausdenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und mit 1x11 wird die Herausforderung eben groesser! Mit Singlespeed sogar noch viel groesser, also _viel_ mehr Spass!





R.C. schrieb:


> Das aendert nichts an deinem Argument. Durch Zweifach wird die Herausforderung eben _geringer_ und nicht groesser, also muesste der Spass nach der Argumentation mit der groesseren Herausforderung auch groesser werden. Oder anders gesagt: das Argument ist eines gegen mehr Bandbreite.



Sarkasmus mag ok sein - aber Wortklauberei und Argumente absichtlich missverstehen und ad absurdum führen ist sicher nicht hilfreich.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus mag ok sein - aber Wortklauberei und Argumente absichtlich missverstehen und ad absurdum führen ist sicher nicht hilfreich.



Da hst du schon Recht, im Moment ist's halt ziemlich tot hier.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass die Entscheidung längst gefallen ist? Wie würden denn die ganzen Lobeshymnen auf 1x11 im News-Bereich wirken, wenn man sich jetzt anders entscheiden würde? Die crowd wird mit Suggestivfragen elegant in die "richtige"Spur dirigiert. Merkt ihrs?



Ich frage mich, wann der erste behauptet, dass wir die Abstimmungen manipulieren... schließlich ist das eh ein abgekartetes Spiel...

In Wirklichkeit verfolgen wir in vorauseilendem Gehorsam die Vorschriften des bald unterzeichneten TTIP. Das heißt, dass wir den 4-Jahres Marketingplan, den SRAM nach NSA vorgaben erarbeitet hat, durch unser Projekt unterstützen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum wir bisher so wenig über Shimano gesprochen haben. Russische Komponenten kommen übrigens überhaupt nicht in Frage...



EDIT: Alle, die sich bisher gegen 1x11 ausgesprochen haben, werden Probleme bei ihrer nächsten Amerika-Reise bekommen. Nachdem ihr bei der Einreise den Finger in den Po bekommen habt müsst ihr mit einer 1x11 mit 34er KB den Pikes Peak hoch fahren... mit 27,5" Laufrädern!!!! Waterboarding ist nix dagegen


----------



## Romarius (28. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das geht nun aber nicht ganz auf, oder? Im Mittelgebirge gibt es ja auch Zu- und Rückfahrten vom Trail, wenn nicht sogar ausgeprägter als in den Alpen!


du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar nicht verstanden. Mittelgebirge sind bekanntlich, und das sagt auch schon der Name, eben nur Mittel; mittelhoch, mittelsteil und entsprechende Wegstrukturen. Da mag 1*11 passen.
1*11 in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Geläuf heisst entweder bergauf relativ viel schieben oder bei anderer Übersetzung Rentnertempo bergab/in flachen Passagen bzw. wenns ans schnellere Treten geht. Ist egal ob man gemütlich auf Forststrassen fährt, Standard-Trails, eine klassische Transalp oder ins Hochalpine geht. Ein Bike das nur dieses System anbietet, scheidet daher für Trails in alpinen Gegenden leider aus. Da können sich ein Dutzend Ingenieure hinstellen und vorschwärmen wie geil was konstruiert ist. Es funktioniert einfach nicht, weil es am Ziel vorbeizschrammt. Klassischer dt. Ingenieurswettkampf der Verkaufszahlen drückt und Staubfänger produziert


----------



## Livanh (28. Juli 2014)

Romarius schrieb:


> du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar nicht verstanden. Mittelgebirge sind bekanntlich, und das sagt auch schon der Name, eben nur Mittel; mittelhoch, mittelsteil und entsprechende Wegstrukturen. Da mag 1*11 passen.
> 1*11 in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Geläuf heisst entweder bergauf relativ viel schieben oder bei anderer Übersetzung Rentnertempo bergab/in flachen Passagen bzw. wenns ans schnellere Treten geht. Ist egal ob man gemütlich auf Forststrassen fährt, Standard-Trails, eine klassische Transalp oder ins Hochalpine geht. Ein Bike das nur dieses System anbietet, scheidet daher für Trails in alpinen Gegenden leider aus. Da können sich ein Dutzend Ingenieure hinstellen und vorschwärmen wie geil was konstruiert ist. Es funktioniert einfach nicht, weil es am Ziel vorbeizschrammt. Klassischer dt. Ingenieurswettkampf der Verkaufszahlen drückt und Staubfänger produziert




hier stellen sich genug hin die in den alpen wohnen und 1*11 für gut befinden.


----------



## Fladder72 (28. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark
Den Pikes Peak fährt man nur mit 'nem Audi Quattro S1 hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2014)

Romarius schrieb:


> du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar nicht verstanden. Mittelgebirge sind bekanntlich, und das sagt auch schon der Name, eben nur Mittel; mittelhoch, mittelsteil und entsprechende Wegstrukturen. Da mag 1*11 passen.
> 1*11 in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Geläuf heisst entweder bergauf relativ viel schieben oder bei anderer Übersetzung Rentnertempo bergab/in flachen Passagen bzw. wenns ans schnellere Treten geht. Ist egal ob man gemütlich auf Forststrassen fährt, Standard-Trails, eine klassische Transalp oder ins Hochalpine geht. Ein Bike das nur dieses System anbietet, scheidet daher für Trails in alpinen Gegenden leider aus. Da können sich ein Dutzend Ingenieure hinstellen und vorschwärmen wie geil was konstruiert ist. Es funktioniert einfach nicht, weil es am Ziel vorbeizschrammt. Klassischer dt. Ingenieurswettkampf der Verkaufszahlen drückt und Staubfänger produziert



Dann schätze ich mich einfach mal glücklich, bislang in den Alpen bergab wenig bis gar nicht pedaliert haben zu müssen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juli 2014)

@Fladder72:
oooch... den neuen Streckenrekord-Peugeot würde ich mir auch gefallen lassen  Aber seitdem nur noch auf Asphalt gefahren wird fehlt mir das Heldenhafte...

Aber die fahren ja alle nur mit 4-6 Gängen... die brauchen eine 1x11


----------



## bobbele100979 (28. Juli 2014)

1x11....soll ja kein Tourenfully werden, oder???


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2014)

Das geht ja auch wunderbar - ich habe dann halt ein 34er Blatt und Du ein 26er oder so.



Haop schrieb:


> Gerade da geht es doch nicht darum, schnell zu sein. Es geht darum, einen Anstieg fahren zu können, der auf den ersten Blick vielleicht gar nicht fahrbar aussieht - eine Herausforderung meistern. Und dann passiert auch das, was andreas.2634 meint, es macht Spaß.


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Juli 2014)

Warum gebt ihr nicht den Termin an bis wann  die Abstimmung statt findet? Außerdem fehlte (hab nicht aktuell nachgeschaut) im IBC Unterforum - Abnutzungserscheinungen?


----------



## jayzi (28. Juli 2014)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Warum gebt ihr nicht den Termin an bis wann  die Abstimmung statt findet?



Steht doch im Artikel: Die Umfrage läuft bis Dienstag Abend, 29.07.14, 19:59 .


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. Juli 2014)

Romarius schrieb:


> du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar nicht verstanden. Mittelgebirge sind bekanntlich, und das sagt auch schon der Name, eben nur Mittel; mittelhoch, mittelsteil und entsprechende Wegstrukturen. Da mag 1*11 passen.
> 1*11 in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Geläuf heisst entweder bergauf relativ viel schieben oder bei anderer Übersetzung Rentnertempo bergab/in flachen Passagen bzw. wenns ans schnellere Treten geht. Ist egal ob man gemütlich auf Forststrassen fährt, Standard-Trails, eine klassische Transalp oder ins Hochalpine geht. Ein Bike das nur dieses System anbietet, scheidet daher für Trails in alpinen Gegenden leider aus. Da können sich ein Dutzend Ingenieure hinstellen und vorschwärmen wie geil was konstruiert ist. Es funktioniert einfach nicht, weil es am Ziel vorbeizschrammt. Klassischer dt. Ingenieurswettkampf der Verkaufszahlen drückt und Staubfänger produziert



Deswegen haben auch so viele Bikes, die neu vorgestellt werden den 1x11-Fach antrieb? Weil es keiner will?
Ich wette das neue Specialized Enduro wird aus genau diesem Grund ein Ladenhüter!!! ;-)

Und 1x11-Fach in den Alpen heisst noch lange nicht, dass man bergauf viel schieben oder bergab im Rentnertempo fährt. Solange man das vordere KB sinnvoll wählt, schiebt man nur da, wo andere mit bergauf Fahren langsamer sind. Bergab wird man vielleicht auf der Forststrasse von der CC Hardtail Fraktion überholt. Sonst kommt es wahrscheinlich mehr auf die persönlichen Fahrkünste an. 
So zumindest meine Erfahrung. 
Mag sein, dass es da andere Erfahrungen gibt, aber deshalb wird ja abgestimmt.

Diese ganze Diskussion hier ist eh voll für den Poppes. Ich bin gespannt, was die Zahlen am Ende sagen. Nur darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Juli 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Zur leidigen Speed Diskussion. Ich habe selber genug Aufzeichnungen gemacht und bin definitiv kein Raser, *aber die 50 sind auf den genannten Pfälzer Strecken  definitiv gut drin*. Ob Klausental im mittleren Teil oder den klassischen vom Weinbiet. Und nicht nur das was das GPS als Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnet sondern auch die Strecke mit der Zeitdifferenz im Mittel. Es passt einfach im Quercheck.
> 
> Achja, ich mag und will da nicht mit treten und würde 1x11 mit 30er vorne ohne Kettenführung nie wieder her geben.
> 
> Zur Lebensdauer kann ich nur sagen das jemand der sonst Hg93 gefahren ist jetzt mit Xx1 kettenlebensdauern von etwas mehr als dem doppeltem hatte. Und der Kerl hat mächtig Bumms.



Never...

Gruß aus dem Pfälzerwald....


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Juli 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schon mal XX1 gefahren. Es ist LAUTLOS. Das ist so neu und toll, alleine deswegen mag man den Klapperscheiss nicht wieder haben.



Klapperscheiss...trifft es auf den Punkt....


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Wurzel allen Übels. Damit sich jeder das 130db Feindbild vorstellen kann. Aber Vorsicht schon beim betrachten ist ein Hörsturz unvermeidlich. Was mich daran am meisten stört ist das unansehnliche Geschwür über der Kurbel. Einfach viel zu exponiert und nicht schön untergebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 308964
> 
> 
> ...




Was du als mit deiner SLX hast...soll doch ein _spassiges_ Trailbike mit_ ordentlichen _Komponenten wie zb der X1 werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (28. Juli 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich schon, weil vermutlich 90 Prozent aller Biker die ein enduro mit über 160 mm Federweg besitzen sich wohl eingestehen müssen, das sie weder den Mut, noch das Fahrkönnen und auch nicht das passende Gelände haben um das Rad auszunutzen.



solange man die Oberschenkel, hat ist mir egal mit 160mm unterwegs zu sein. zudem wiegen


dkc-live schrieb:


> Sehr schön gerechnet.
> 
> Von dem gesparten Geld leichte hochwertige Laufräder -400 gr
> Tubelesskit -200 gr
> ...



dass du 100% trendhurenresistent bist, ist ja nicht zu übersehen, aber vielleicht übersiehst du, dass x01 in OEM nicht so viel teurer ist als 2x10 oder 3x10. fox ist ja auch günstiger als RS in OEM. Und schon stimmt Deine Rechnung auch nicht mehr so richtig. Trend hin oder her, ich fahr nicht ganz so trendige 10 gänge und ich würde mal behaupten, das reicht für 90% der potenziellen käufer. wenn ich mir jetzt überlege dass ich mit 1x11 10% mehr übersetzung im hohen gang habe, wüsste ich nicht was es da zu meckern gibt. 
aber, alte weißheit: was der bauer nicht kennt, ....


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ahja, d.h. du bist demnach wirklich noch nie XX1 gefahren, auch nicht zur Probe.
> Es ist ein sehr positives Erlebnis wenn der Antrieb auf einmal keinen Mucks mehr von sich gibt. Also KEINEN.
> Kein Geklapper an Umwerfer oder Kettenführung.
> Aber mach ruhig weiter mit polemischen Posts. Die Postingrate ist hier eh zu gering.


Naja Bergauf geschoben und bergab gemütlich gerollt ist meine 3fach auch lautlos.

Komisch gibt es ja trotzdem den ein oder anderen X1 Fahrer mit Kettenführung....


----------



## SCM (28. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre am Tyee 1x10(!) ohne Kettenführung - und das Ding wird geprügelt. Mir kommt NIE wieder eine Kettenführung oder ein Umwerfer ans Rad. NIE wieder. Lautlos, Gewichtsersparnis, wartungsarm, kein Kabelsalat und daher sage ich es nochmal: NIE wieder Umwefer oder Kettenführung.


----------



## tobsinger (28. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Für die 20/22er Nutzer: Für die Alpenüberquerung mag das ja mal Sinn machen, andernfalls geht es immer zu Fuß schneller ... Mein kleines Blatt ist schon seit 20 Jahren wie neu.



20/22 KB bei einer 36er Kassette ich lach mich tot!  geht mal trainieren ihr luschen. (sorry das war beleidigend)
stimmt ich habs vergessen, mit der absenkbaren gabel kann man natürlich locker 70° (nein nicht % sondern °) Steigung hochfahren, ganz gemütlich mit der edeka tüte....


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2014)

Ich bezweifele dass als OEM eine 1x11 Antrieb nicht viel teuer als ein SLX Antrieb ist. Andernfalls sollte man jedes Mal wenn die Kassette verschlissen ist am Besten gleich ein neues Rad kaufen


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juli 2014)

Romarius schrieb:


> du hast meinen Beitrag offenbar nicht verstanden. Mittelgebirge sind bekanntlich, und das sagt auch schon der Name, eben nur Mittel; mittelhoch, mittelsteil und entsprechende Wegstrukturen. Da mag 1*11 passen.
> 1*11 in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Geläuf heisst entweder bergauf relativ viel schieben oder bei anderer Übersetzung Rentnertempo bergab/in flachen Passagen bzw. wenns ans schnellere Treten geht


Meine 1800hm Tagestouren im Mittelgebirge sind genauso anstrengend/schwierig, wie die 1800hm Etappen beim Alpencross und ich komme bei beidem mit 1x11 super zurecht
Die steilen Gegenanstiege im Harz sind teils sogar deutlich anstrengender, als so manche Strecke,die ich in den Alpen hatte.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juli 2014)

Wer weiß schon, was 2015 noch alles auf den Markt kommt. Shimano mit XT 11-fach, SRAM mit Xxxx?

Für mich persönlich darf es gerne ein Bike ohne Umwerfer sein.


----------



## SCM (28. Juli 2014)

Für den geplanten Einsatzbereich (ich zitiere):

- *Ein schnelles, spaßiges Trailbike soll es werden.
- Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen. Das Bike soll gegenüber bisher hierfür verfügbaren Rädern einen höheren Spaßfaktor bieten: Weil die Geometrie zum Springen einlädt, weil man sich mit dem Rad richtig gut in Kurven werfen kann.*

ist 1x11 doch ideal! Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, weshalb die Leute hier mit Terrorsteigungen, Flachpassagen und Alpenmarathons kommen. Dafür ist das Rad doch weder nach der klaren Zieldefinition der Entwickler noch nach den überwiegenden Wünschen der Community primär ausgelegt. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## jayzi (28. Juli 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Für den geplanten Einsatzbereich:
> 
> - *Ein schnelles, spaßiges Trailbike soll es werden.
> - Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen. Das Bike soll gegenüber bisher hierfür verfügbaren Rädern einen höheren Spaßfaktor bieten: Weil die Geometrie zum Springen einlädt, weil man sich mit dem Rad richtig gut in Kurven werfen kann.*
> ...




Nee, Du nicht. Ich würde das Rad auch nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn es für 1x11 optimiert wird. Gerade für ein ICB MUSS es eine Unterscheidung vom restlichen Markt geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. Juli 2014)

jayzi schrieb:


> Nee, Du nicht. Ich würde das Rad auch nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn es für 1x11 optimiert wird. Gerade für ein ICB MUSS es eine Unterscheidung vom restlichen Markt geben.


Was ist denn für 1x11optimiert? Keine Kettenführung und kein Umwerfer.

Wo ist das jetzt das Problem? Umwerfer weg - alles gut.
Sind denn alle 1x11Fahrer so verbohrt. Es wird einfach, wie auch beim Orange Alpine zwei Varianten geben. Mit und ohne Umwerfer.

Ach ich verstehe, anders sei. Ums verrecken.....

Gut, dann wird es halt ein Nischenbike, nur singletrailtauglich, keine Steinfelder, nicht zu steil bergauf, nicht zu steil bergab..... Findet bestimmt reisenden Absatz.
Neben DH, Enduro, AM, Freerider und 29er Touren das nächste Bike im Keller.

Morgens erst mal Wetter checken, Tourplan machen,  Übersetzung auswählen. Ach doch lieber ne andere Tour. Schnell das andere Bike. wie , der Kumpel kommt mit dem Enduro? Mist, schnell das AM zurück in den Keller...


----------



## zichl (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Naja Bergauf geschoben und bergab gemütlich gerollt ist meine 3fach auch lautlos.
> 
> Komisch gibt es ja trotzdem den ein oder anderen X1 Fahrer mit Kettenführung....


Das ist doch Blödsinn. Gemütlich gerollt? Auf der Waldautobahn kannst du deine 3*10 ja gerne ausfahren, viel Spaß. 2*10 ist ja kaum besser als 1*11. Ich vermisse absolut nichts bei meiner X01...


----------



## jayzi (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Was ist denn für 1x11optimiert? Keine Kettenführung und kein Umwerfer.
> 
> Wo ist das jetzt das Problem? Umwerfer weg - alles gut.
> Sind denn alle 1x11Fahrer so verbohrt. Es wird einfach, wie auch beim Orange Alpine zwei Varianten geben. Mit und ohne Umwerfer.
> ...




Es geht hier doch grade nicht um die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die es allen Recht machen muss. Dafür ist der Markt übersättigt. Mal was anderes, fortschrittliches für eine kleine Käufergruppe zu einem trotzdem noch akzeptablen Preis. Darum gehts doch hier, nicht?


----------



## Bavragor (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn es nur für 1x11 oder 1x10 wird, bin ich raus. Hatte in Betracht gezogen das Bike zu kaufen, aber da es hier in der Gegend nun mal Flachpassagen gibt um zu den Trails zu kommen reicht mir das einfach nicht.
Im Moment bin ich noch mit 3x9 unterwegs (ja, sowas gabs mal  ) und will bei den meisten Touren nicht den höchsten Gang missen.
Wobei mir natürlich die Vorteile bewusst sind und kein Umwerfer fänd ich auch nicht schlecht, aber naja. Außerdem ist mir im Moment (!) das 1x11 Zeug einfach zu überteuert, vor allem was die Verschleißteile angeht. Kann und will einfach nicht mehrere hundert Euro für ein Verschleißteil ausgeben.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Alle, die sich bisher gegen 1x11 ausgesprochen haben, werden Probleme bei ihrer nächsten Amerika-Reise bekommen. Nachdem ihr bei der Einreise den Finger in den Po bekommen habt müsst ihr mit einer 1x11 mit 34er KB den Pikes Peak hoch fahren... mit 27,5" Laufrädern!!!! Waterboarding ist nix dagegen


Hah, Stefan, jetzt sind eure dubiosen Pläne aufgeflogen. Der optimale Trail für das Bike hat 7% Steigung und ist asphaltiert. Da komm auch ich noch mit 'ner 1x11 hoch


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Deswegen haben auch so viele Bikes, die neu vorgestellt werden den 1x11-Fach antrieb? Weil es keiner will?
> Ich wette das neue Specialized Enduro wird aus genau diesem Grund ein Ladenhüter!!! ;-)


Das Argument könnte man auch mit 27,5 Zoll machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (28. Juli 2014)

Jetzt hab ich mir die erste und die letzte Seite dieser Diskussion durchgelesen und bin froh die 15 Seiten dazwischen nicht mehr lesen zu müssen.
Um auch noch eine Meinung zu Thema abgegeben zu haben :

*10-42*


----------



## SCM (28. Juli 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Wo ist das jetzt das Problem? Umwerfer dran - alles gut.
> Sind denn alle Umwefer-Fahrer so verbohrt. Es wird einfach, wie auch beim Orange Alpine zwei Varianten geben. Mit und ohne Umwerfer.
> 
> Ach ich verstehe, anders sei. Ums verrecken.....
> ...



Lustig, ich habe oben "1x11" gegen "Umwerfer" getauscht und man sieht, dass der Erguss kein Argument enthält.


----------



## jayzi (28. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir die erste und die letzte Seite dieser Diskussion durchgelesen und bin froh die 15 Seiten dazwischen nicht mehr lesen zu müssen.
> Um auch noch eine Meinung zu Thema abgegeben zu haben :
> 
> *10-42*


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juli 2014)

jayzi schrieb:


> ...für eine kleine Käufergruppe zu einem trotzdem noch akzeptablen Preis. ...



Das schließt sich gegenseitig aus.


----------



## cschaeff (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wann der erste behauptet, dass wir die Abstimmungen manipulieren... schließlich ist das eh ein abgekartetes Spiel...


Wenn ihr im News-Bereich genügend Artikel bringt, die in eine Richtung zielen, braucht ihr nicht zu manipulieren. Willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, ihr seid neutral und vollkommen unabhängig von der Industrie? Selbst die Reiseberichte sind mittlerweile gespickt mit Werbung (s. Fatbike-Transalp). Mir ist schon klar, dass dieses Forum kostenlos ist und sich irgendwie finanzieren muss. Aber dann nennt das Kind doch auch beim Namen. Ich habe verstanden, dass eure Sponsoren gerne Fatbikes, elektronische Schaltungen und 1x11 an den Mann bringen wollen. Der News-Bereich macht hier eindeutig Marketing-Politik in diesem Sinn. Ich finde es wichtig, auf diese Abhängigkeiten hinzuweisen.


----------



## tobsinger (28. Juli 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Meine 1800hm Tagestouren im Mittelgebirge sind genauso anstrengend/schwierig, wie die 1800hm Etappen beim Alpencross und ich komme bei beidem mit 1x11 super zurecht
> Die steilen Gegenanstiege im Harz sind teils sogar deutlich anstrengender, als so manche Strecke,die ich in den Alpen hatte.


Nein das kann nicht sein! In den Alpen sind 1800hm immer schwerer das liegt allein schon an der Höhe.


----------



## Skoalman (28. Juli 2014)

Man muss SRAM aber auch zugestehen, dass ihnen mit 1x11 ein Riesenwurf gelungen ist. Einerseits technisch, da die Schaltung wirklich sehr gut funktioniert, andererseits aber vor allem auch was das Marketing und die Strategie angeht. Um die ganze 1x11 Geschichte ist ein riesiger Hype mit einem gewaltigen "Haben-will"-Faktor entstanden. Man stellt zuerst eine exorbitant teure Gruppe (XX1), dann eine sauteure Gruppe (X01) und dazu später noch eine sehr teure Gruppe (X1) vor. Dadurch bleibt das Zeugs schön im Premiumsegment und lässt somit dem technikaffinen Biker praktisch automatisch das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen. Dass die X1 eigentlich das 11-fach Pendant zur X9 ist, merkt man bei den Preisen leider nicht.

Da Shimano einen der Marktstärke entsprechenden Konter übelst vergeigt hat, wird SRAM sich natürlich hüten in baldiger Zukunft eine 1x11 Gruppe zu einem wirklich vernünftigen Preis anzubieten.


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. Juli 2014)

@cschaeff : Das manche Sachen einen Fortschritt in die richtige Richtung bedeuten, willst du aber auch nicht wahr haben? Wenn es nach dir ginge würden wir alle noch auf Hardtails mit Starrgabel in Lycras fahren oder wie? Bloß keinen technischen Fortschritt wagen und mit der Zeit gehen? Die xx tausend 11 Fach Käufer sind alle Opfer der bösen Bike Industrie und fahren das Zeug nur, weil es IN ist? Nicht weil es vielleicht besser funktioniert?


----------



## nuts (28. Juli 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr im News-Bereich genügend Artikel bringt, die in eine Richtung zielen, braucht ihr nicht zu manipulieren. Willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, ihr seid neutral und vollkommen unabhängig von der Industrie? Selbst die Reiseberichte sind mittlerweile gespickt mit Werbung (s. Fatbike-Transalp). Mir ist schon klar, dass dieses Forum kostenlos ist und sich irgendwie finanzieren muss. Aber dann nennt das Kind doch auch beim Namen. Ich habe verstanden, dass eure Sponsoren gerne Fatbikes, elektronische Schaltungen und 1x11 an den Mann bringen wollen. Der News-Bereich macht hier eindeutig Marketing-Politik in diesem Sinn. Ich finde es wichtig, auf diese Abhängigkeiten hinzuweisen.



Wäre auch dankbar, wenn Du mir meine Sponsoren kurz beim Namen nennst, damit ich mal mein Geld einfordern kann!


----------



## draussen (28. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Nein das kann nicht sein! In den Alpen sind 1800hm immer schwerer das liegt allein schon an der Höhe.



In den Alpen tritt man ja während der Abfahrt auch ständig in die Pedale und kann sich runterzu nicht ausruhen. Man muss ja die Investition für die 3-fach Kurbelgarnitur wieder reinfahren.



cschaeff schrieb:


> Wir schreiben, was andere nicht drucken dürfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> @cschaeff : Das manche Sachen einen Fortschritt in die richtige Richtung bedeuten, willst du aber auch nicht wahr haben? Wenn es nach dir ginge würden wir alle noch auf Hardtails mit Starrgabel in Lycras fahren oder wie? Bloß keinen technischen Fortschritt wagen und mit der Zeit gehen? Die xx tausend 11 Fach Käufer sind alle Opfer der bösen Bike Industrie und fahren das Zeug nur, weil es IN ist? Nicht weil es vielleicht besser funktioniert?



Ja, das sind alles Marketingopfer die zu langsam fahren und es geistig nicht auf die Kette kriegen zwei Hebel richtig zu bedienen. Das habe ich hier heute gelernt.  Dafür bin ich sehr dankbar 



nuts schrieb:


> Wäre auch dankbar, wenn Du mir meine Sponsoren kurz beim Namen nennst, damit ich mal mein Geld einfordern kann!



Hat er doch schon geschrieben, auf jeden Fall SRAM weil ihr ausführlich über die X1 berichtet habt, Shimani weil ihr über Di2 berichtet habt, und Specialized wegen der Alp-Ü mit den Fatbikes.
Aber wie habt ihr hier denn den Interessenkonflikt gelöst? Die Di2 braucht ja nen Umwerfer, die Abstimmung geht darum ob Umwerfer oder nicht. Oder wartet ihr vor Verkündung des Ergebnisses ab wer wie viel in den Topf geworfen hat?


----------



## andreas.2634 (28. Juli 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr im News-Bereich genügend Artikel bringt, die in eine Richtung zielen, braucht ihr nicht zu manipulieren. Willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, ihr seid neutral und vollkommen unabhängig von der Industrie? Selbst die Reiseberichte sind mittlerweile gespickt mit Werbung (s. Fatbike-Transalp). Mir ist schon klar, dass dieses Forum kostenlos ist und sich irgendwie finanzieren muss. Aber dann nennt das Kind doch auch beim Namen. Ich habe verstanden, dass eure Sponsoren gerne Fatbikes, elektronische Schaltungen und 1x11 an den Mann bringen wollen. Der News-Bereich macht hier eindeutig Marketing-Politik in diesem Sinn. Ich finde es wichtig, auf diese Abhängigkeiten hinzuweisen.



Den Eindruck Teile ich weniger - MTBnews ist eigentlich schon eher unparteiisch und transparent. Gerade auch im Vergleich zu den klassischen Print-Medien.

Es wird klar gekennzeichnet, was Pressemitteilung ist, was auf Einladung der Hersteller passiert ist usw.
Gerade bei Fatbikes gabs sogar eine Extra-Serie mit Gründen Pro/Contra, die eher weniger Pro-Fatbike waren. Die enge Verknüpfung bietet ein ideals Korrektiv falls mal was in eine extreme Richtung geht. Auf Kommentare wird dann auch immer eingegangen...

Nur mal zur Verteidigung der guten Arbeit der Redakteure hier - auch wenns off-topic ist.


----------



## cos75 (28. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage, mit 26" wäre das mit dem Umwerfer und dem Rahmen kein Problem? Nur wegen 27,5" hat man jetzt ein Problem bei der Konstruktion, richtig?


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wäre auch dankbar, wenn Du mir meine Sponsoren kurz beim Namen nennst, damit ich mal mein Geld einfordern kann!


Stefanus, ich finde es aber auch blöd, dass ihr immer diesen neuen Mist so forciert! derJü hat HS33 Brakebooster und Bashringe für 48er Kettenblätter liegen, die hätten wir prima verwursten können. Aber nein, selbst 9fach wird für tot erklärt und über Felgenbremsen schweigt ihr euch aus. tolle wurst


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2014)

cos75 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, mit 26" wäre das mit dem Umwerfer und dem Rahmen kein Problem? Nur wegen 27,5" hat man jetzt ein Problem bei der Konstruktion, richtig?


nicht wirklich, hätten wir mit 26" eine ähnlich kurze Kettenstrebenlänge gwählt, wäre das gleiche Problem aufgetreten.


----------



## sport.frei (28. Juli 2014)

Kann ich 1x11 auch mit meiner 2/10 Schaltung testen. Aktuell fahr ich 36/22 und hinten 11/36 bei 26".Wobei ich auf meinen zweiten Gang hier in den Alpen nicht verzichten kann. Auf den ersten Gang evtl. schon. Welches KB müsst ich vorne fahren? Und bis zu welchem Gang dürft ich hochschalten, um in der 1x11 Bandbreite zu bleiben? Gern auch per PN. Ritzelrechner klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann ich 1x11 auch mit meiner 2/10 Schaltung testen. Aktuell fahr ich 36/22 und hinten 11/36 bei 26".Wobei ich auf meinen zweiten Gang hier in den Alpen nicht verzichten kann. Auf den ersten Gang evtl. schon. Welches KB müsst ich vorne fahren? Und bis zu welchem Gang dürft ich hochschalten, um in der 1x11 Bandbreite zu bleiben? Gern auch per PN. Ritzelrechner klappt irgendwie nicht.


ich kann dir zwar die Antwort nicht geben, aber das ist echt mal ein Beitrag, der uns weiterbringt! danke dafür!


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann ich 1x11 auch mit meiner 2/10 Schaltung testen. Aktuell fahr ich 36/22 und hinten 11/36 bei 26".Wobei ich auf meinen zweiten Gang hier in den Alpen nicht verzichten kann. Auf den ersten Gang evtl. schon. Welches KB müsst ich vorne fahren? Und bis zu welchem Gang dürft ich hochschalten, um in der 1x11 Bandbreite zu bleiben? Gern auch per PN. Ritzelrechner klappt irgendwie nicht.



Dass 22er Blatt in Kombination mit dem zweiten Gang hinten, also einem 34er Ritzel ergibt eine Übersetzung von 1,54. Wenn man nun das 42er Ritzel der 1x11 Option nimmt müsste man ein 28er KB fahren um auf 1,5 zu kommen.

Hoffe das stimmt


----------



## zichl (28. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann ich 1x11 auch mit meiner 2/10 Schaltung testen. Aktuell fahr ich 36/22 und hinten 11/36 bei 26".Wobei ich auf meinen zweiten Gang hier in den Alpen nicht verzichten kann. Auf den ersten Gang evtl. schon. Welches KB müsst ich vorne fahren? Und bis zu welchem Gang dürft ich hochschalten, um in der 1x11 Bandbreite zu bleiben? Gern auch per PN. Ritzelrechner klappt irgendwie nicht.


So wie ich mir das ausgerechnet hatte wäre die 1x11 mit 28er  kettenblatt genauso wie 22/33 bei 2x10. Allerdings ist der schnellste Gang dann wie bei 36/13. Das heißt es fehlt dir der schnellste und langsamste Gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann ich 1x11 auch mit meiner 2/10 Schaltung testen. Aktuell fahr ich 36/22 und hinten 11/36 bei 26".Wobei ich auf meinen zweiten Gang hier in den Alpen nicht verzichten kann. Auf den ersten Gang evtl. schon. Welches KB müsst ich vorne fahren? Und bis zu welchem Gang dürft ich hochschalten, um in der 1x11 Bandbreite zu bleiben? Gern auch per PN. Ritzelrechner klappt irgendwie nicht.


An welchem Ende willst du denn verzichten? Oben? unten? An beiden.

Wenn du die gleiche Bergübersetzung beibehalten willst müsstest du ein 26er Kettenblatt bei 1x11 fahren. Weiß garnicht ob man so kleine kriegt. 28 kenn ich. Dann dürftest du ca. die letzten beiden Ritzel auf dem 36er nicht mehr benutzen. Stimmt aber nicht ganz, der letzte Gang liegt eigentlich zwischen dem 8. und 9. Ritzel.
Bergfex, 26er Blatt

Wenn du die "Standard"-Überstzung mit 32er Blatt und 10-42 testen willst müsstest du auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt auf die beiden größten Ritzel verzichten. Also 36 und 32. bei den dicken Gängen bleibt soweit alles gleich, 32/10 ist ungefähr wie 36/11 (hat mich grad auch überrascht)
der Flotte, 32er Blatt 

Wenn du das 30er Blatt testen willst: lass den kleinsten Gang weg (22/36) und den größten (36/11). Stimmt auch nicht ganz, 30/10 liegt zwischen 36/11 und 36/13. Etwas dichter an der 13.
 die goldene Mitte 30er Blatt 

Hab das mal schnell mit dem Ritzelrechner zusammen geschoben, kenn das DIng mittlerweile fast auswendig 
Hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Juli 2014)

Jetzt (22/36 mit 36-11er Kassette und 26x2.4 Reifen):
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...5,13,11+tf=85+ru=210+vr=3-3+ge=false+rt=false

Dann (28er KB mit 42-10er Kassette und 27.5x2.4 Reifen):
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...19,16,14,12,10+tf=85+ru=218+ge=false+rt=false

Du verzichtest auf den leichtesten Gang und verlierst den schwersten.


----------



## JuliusZesar (28. Juli 2014)

Das Projekt wird mir recht unsympatisch, ich finde man hätte vorher schon darauf hinweisen sollen, das bei diesem Konzept der Umwerfer schwierig wird, so wie der Beitrag sich lesen lässt, könnte man denken ihr hättet euch schon festgelegt. Aber nun gut...

Wann kommt denn die 1x11 XTR? Ich fände das wäre sicher ne gute Option, evtl. sogar günstiger als X1.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

Julibiker98 schrieb:


> Das Projekt wird mir recht unsympatisch, ich finde man hätte vorher schon darauf hinweisen sollen, das bei diesem Konzept der Umwerfer schwierig wird, so wie der Beitrag sich lesen lässt, könnte man denken ihr hättet euch schon festgelegt. Aber nun gut...
> 
> Wann kommt denn die 1x11 XTR? Ich fände das wäre sicher ne gute Option, evtl. sogar günstiger als X1.


Ah, nein. 11 Fach XTR Kassette liegt auch über 200€, das Schaltwerk mit 165 ungefähr auf X01 Niveau. Und die Kassette hat nur 11-40, du verlierst nochmal deutlich Bandbreite.


----------



## Piefke (28. Juli 2014)

26", 2fach, Viergelenker - es hätte so einfach und trotzdem gut werden können...

Aber die drei Sachen sind ja (gerade zeitweiße) out.


----------



## trailjo (28. Juli 2014)

upps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2014)

Ach, nicht wieder die ewige Laufradgrößen-Diskussion...es sind doch als nächster technischer Overmountain-Fortschritt schon Biopace-Laufräder in Planung, die vereinen - je nach Stellung - dann alle Vorteile sämtlicher Laufradgrößen...


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2014)

Julibiker98 schrieb:


> Das Projekt wird mir recht unsympatisch, ich finde man hätte vorher schon darauf hinweisen sollen, das bei diesem Konzept der Umwerfer schwierig wird, so wie der Beitrag sich lesen lässt, könnte man denken ihr hättet euch schon festgelegt. Aber nun gut...
> 
> Wann kommt denn die 1x11 XTR? Ich fände das wäre sicher ne gute Option, evtl. sogar günstiger als X1.


Es wurde ja von Seiten der Designer deutlich gesagt, daß Umwerfer auch kommt, wenn unter 50%, aber trotzdem eine größere Gruppe, dafür stimmen. Ich schließe daraus, daß nur bei einem eindeutigen Ergebnis (10/90 oder so) die Umwerfermontage komplett ausgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Kharne (29. Juli 2014)

Witzig,  über 400 Beiträge und immer dreht es sich um das Gleiche:

Die 1*11 Fraktion wehrt sich dogmatisch, weil 150 lächerliche Gramm den superendurotauglichen sub 9 Kilo Aufbau unmöglich machen. Die Umwerfer Fraktion will unbedingt bei 40+ noch mittreten. Zeigt mir nen Trail wo das geht! Glattgeleckte 50cm breite Waldautobahn zählt nicht! Und auf welchem Transferstück tritt der gemeine Mountainbiker denn dauerhaft über 25km/h? Und wenn der Opa aufm E-Rad mich überholt, ja und? Wer da ausrastet sollte mal über sein Leben und seine Weltanschauung nachdenken...

Wo ist das Problem? Der Umwerfer wird eingeplant und ala Kanonental so gemacht, dass man alles abbauen kann und eben nur die -ohmeingottwirwerdenallesterben- 150 Gramm Mehrgewicht am Rahmen übrig bleiben... So kann jeder das Rad so aufbauen wie er will. Dann ist von 1*10 über 1*11, 2*x, bis zu 4-fach auf Hammerschmidt kombiniert mit Schlumpfgetriebe und Rohloff Speedhub alles drin... Dann schrauben wir noch eine XX1 Kasette auf die Rohloff und dann kommen wir auf -Moment- 4*2²*14*11 das sind -Moment- 2464 Gänge. Krass! Was ist dann die größte Untersetzung? 100:1? 

Dieser Post könnte Spuren von bösartigen Sarkasmus enthalten 

PS: Ich bin 2-fach mit Kettenführung gefahren. Mein neues Bike hat keine Umwerferaufnahme und Kettenblätter kleiner 34Z passen nicht... Reicht mir locker, denn Anstiege für die ich vorher auf das 22er gegangen bin gibts auf meinen "Hometrails" kaum und die werden eh geschoben, weil mein Knie aktuell nicht mag. Bevor das Knie angefangen hat rumzuspacken bin ich die allesamt mit 34-36 hochgekommen, mit Hängen und Würgen, aber da war die Fitness auch schon deutlich ausbaubar 

PPS: Ich wiederhole mich gerne: 1*11 kommt mir bei den Ersatzteilpreisen nicht ans Rad.


----------



## iRider (29. Juli 2014)

Um die Preisdiskussion zu entschärfen: wäre es von der Seite von Alutech möglich jedem IBC 2 Besitzer einmal im Jahr ein X1 Verschleisspaket zu OE Konditionen anzubieten? Damit wäre wenigstens die Kuh vom Eis.


----------



## IceQ- (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wäre auch dankbar, wenn Du mir meine Sponsoren kurz beim Namen nennst, damit ich mal mein Geld einfordern kann!



Ich weiss nicht, in dem Forum ich dem ich jahrelang als Teammitglied aktiv war mit 50 000 Mitgliedern, war ein derartige Aussage nicht erlaubt. Für Teammitglieder springt neben der Passion immer was raus und wenn es nur das testen der Teile ist, was wiederum indirekt in einem geringeren persoenlichen Bauteileverschleiss endet..
Sei mal ehrlich zu dir: Wieviel Geld hast du gespart und konntest trotzdem dein Hobby ausleben?




supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Stefanus, ich finde es aber auch blöd, dass ihr immer diesen neuen Mist so forciert! derJü hat HS33 Brakebooster und Bashringe für 48er Kettenblätter liegen, die hätten wir prima verwursten können. Aber nein, selbst 9fach wird für tot erklärt und über Felgenbremsen schweigt ihr euch aus. tolle wurst



Findest du diese Arroganz oder Art des Witzes nicht fehl am Platz? Gerade weil du eben ein Zitat wählst, welches eigentlich eine schiefes Weltbild darstellt.

Hier hat nämlich niemand über das geredet was du erwähnst, musst aber trotzdem jemanden ins lächerliche ziehen. Zeugt nicht von einer grossen Stärke...
und nein 1fach vorne gehoert NICHT an ein Trailbike, zumindest ist dann im Jura, Berner Oberland, Graubünden und schon im Emmental für mich Ende. Ich steig nach wie vor nicht ab, da ich den Anspruch habe alles das zu fahren was fahrbar ist.  Egal ob nach oben oder unten gekürzt wird. Aber vielleicht ist meine Technik, Ausdauer und Erfahrung einfach unterirdisch


----------



## Deleted 165741 (29. Juli 2014)

ich werf noch kurz das Nicolai Helius TB in den Raum..ich weis anderer Hintebau usw..
aber laut techshiit kann man auch umwerfer fahren..und das bike war glaub ich eines der ersten "trailbikes" ausn fürn deutschen markt..korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege.
ich versteh beide argumente, ich find 1x11 ja auch toll, möcht s aber angesichts der unflexibilität nicht..(wir fahren mal flache bis hin zu spitzen touren (>1200hm))
zumindest die option fürn umwerfer wär toll, auch wenn dreifach nicht möglich ist, was echt madig ist angesichts dem facto,das es auch leute mit knieproblemen gibt


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Was es OEM kostet ist mir egal. Ich fahr ein Rad 4-8 Jahre da muss es günstig im Verschleiß sein. Wenn ich die ganzen Bling BLibg


Kharne schrieb:


> Witzig,  über 400 Beiträge und immer dreht es sich um das Gleiche:
> 
> Die 1*11 Fraktion wehrt sich dogmatisch, weil 150 lächerliche Gramm den superendurotauglichen sub 9 Kilo Aufbau unmöglich machen. Die Umwerfer Fraktion will unbedingt bei 40+ noch mittreten. Zeigt mir nen Trail wo das geht! Glattgeleckte 50cm breite Waldautobahn zählt nicht! Und auf welchem Transferstück tritt der gemeine Mountainbiker denn dauerhaft über 25km/h? Und wenn der Opa aufm E-Rad mich überholt, ja und? Wer da ausrastet sollte mal über sein Leben und seine Weltanschauung nachdenken...
> 
> ...



Nein bei Cannondale sind es hochsten 10 gr Mehrgewicht weil nur der Zuganschlag nicht entfernbar ist.

Die machen es nämlich richtig und konstuieren das Rad in der Gesamtheit. Ich denke, dass denen schon vorger bewusst war, dass ein Umwerfer ans Rad muss und dannach haben die entschieden welcher Hinterbau möglich ist. NIcht wie es hier geschehen ist. Auf Teufel komm raus einen Hinterbau durchgedrückt der es unbedingt sein musste und dann gemerkt: "Ohh naja ohne Umwerfer wär es schon geiler, hmmm, machen wir mal eine Abstimmung ob die anderen das auch so sehen"

In meinen Augen geht ihr die Sache auch nicht richtig an. Es hätten die Abstimmungen unabhängig voneinander stattfinden sollen um ersteinmal ein Lasten und eine Pflichtenheft zu erstellen. Nachdem dies geschehen ist, hättet ihr Abstimmungen starten können um eure Idee zu präzsieren. Mir kommt die Sache zur Zeit aber etwas durcheinander vor, weil jede Abstimmung indirekt von der vorherigen beeinflusst wird. Und Abstimmungsartikel wo nur ein Kettenblatt abgebildet ist, sollen wohl etwa nicht in einer Richtung lenken? 


Und noch was zum Thema Beeinflussung. Da kann werder nuts noch die anderen Mods was dafür, wenn Sram über das Marketing die Internetcommunity so dermaßen beeinflusst. Shimano macht halt kein gutes Marketing, sondern nur gute und günstige Produkte. Wenn nun jede Woche ein Newsartikel von Sram kommt: Neue Kurbel, Neues Schaltwerk, VIEL BESSERE Kasette, Predictive Steering und wieder ein neuer VIEL besserer Standart aus dem Hut gezaubert wird, dann bildet es eben eine Meinung und schafft Publikum. Das schafft Shimano mit ihrer Ebike Schaltung eben nicht, weil sie zu anders ist und zu teuer.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass Shimano Marketing ist beschissen, aber seit 2007 fahr ich die XT Gruppe und die Schaltperformance ist von Gruppe zu Gruppe dermaßen besser geworden, dass es doch etwas mehr Marketing und coolere Namen verdient hätte. Bei den Bremsen ist es ähnlich. Im Jahr 2007 kam mit der 775 das erste mal Servowave und 2014 kommt es in der Guide.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann ich 1x11 auch mit meiner 2/10 Schaltung testen. Aktuell fahr ich 36/22 und hinten 11/36 bei 26".Wobei ich auf meinen zweiten Gang hier in den Alpen nicht verzichten kann. Auf den ersten Gang evtl. schon. Welches KB müsst ich vorne fahren? Und bis zu welchem Gang dürft ich hochschalten, um in der 1x11 Bandbreite zu bleiben? Gern auch per PN. Ritzelrechner klappt irgendwie nicht.





Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dass 22er Blatt in Kombination mit dem zweiten Gang hinten, also einem 34er Ritzel ergibt eine Übersetzung von 1,54. Wenn man nun das 42er Ritzel der 1x11 Option nimmt müsste man ein 28er KB fahren um auf 1,5 zu kommen.
> 
> Hoffe das stimmt


Stimmt nicht ganz . Eine 10-fach 11-36 Kasette hat als zweit größtes Ritzel immer ein 32er. Dass hieße mit 22er Kettenblatt vorne ein Übersetzung 0,6875. Mit 42er Kassette käme man bei ca. 29 Zähnen vorne raus. Also zwischen einem 28er und 30er. Zum Vergleich mal noch wo dein dritter Gang deiner aktuellen Übersetzung (28er Ritzel mit 22er Blatt) bei einem 42er Ritzel liegen würde: Das wäre ein 33er Kettenblatt.
Also eine Übersetzung mit einem 30er Kettenblatt auf 42er Kassette bei 1x 11  wäre sehr nahe an deiner aktuellen Bergaufübersetzung im 2. Gang. Einen kleinen Ticken schwerer, aber gerade mal ein 1/4 Gangsprung.

Der schnellste Gang bei Sram 1x11 mit 30er Kettenblatt entspräche übrigens exakt deinem zweitschnellsten Gang. Also, 36/12.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Stefanus, ich finde es aber auch blöd, dass ihr immer diesen neuen Mist so forciert! derJü hat HS33 Brakebooster und Bashringe für 48er Kettenblätter liegen, die hätten wir prima verwursten können. Aber nein, selbst 9fach wird für tot erklärt und über Felgenbremsen schweigt ihr euch aus. tolle wurst



Wenn wir schon 2-fach vorne nehmen sollten, können wir gerne 9-fach nehmen. Breitere Ritzel, breitere Kette, breiter Kettenblätter, das hat wenigstens ein wirklichen Haltbarkeitsvorsprung vor 11 fach. 10-fach ist eigentlich tatsächlich sinnloser Blödsinn. Reicht nicht vernünftig für einfach vorne, hält aber auch nicht so gut wie 9-fach.
Was wollt ihr denn noch für die Brakebooster ? Hätte da noch Räder ....

Ich kann allerdings ein bischen den Vorwurf nachvollziehen. Das betrifft aber eigentlich weniger die Berichterstattung hier, als die teilweise seltsam anmutende Trend-Forcierung (eigentlich eher Initiierung) der Industrie.
Auch wenn manche hier gerne etwas anderes vermitteln wollen, aber 27,5" war einfach von der Indurstrie aufgedrängt, gewollt hat das eigentlich kein Mensch. Auch wenn hier supurb-bicycles etwas anderes weiß machen will (von wegen Vorteile und so), 27,5" ist nur auf die Panik der Bikefirmen begründet (vor allem der europäischen, die 29" verschlafen hatten), den nächsten Trend zu verschlafen. Daher sind einige Amis, wie beispielsweise Speci da ja auch lange nicht aufgesprungen. Irgendwer hat 27,5" aufgebracht und alle sind hecktisch im Kreis gehüpft, nach dem Motto: wir müssen da was mache, das können wir uns nicht entgehen lassen. Und flux war alles auf 27,5" umgestellt, ob der Kunde wollte oder nicht. Und klar hat sich 27,5" dann auch besser verkauft als 26". Wenn alle neuen Bikes plötzlich in 27,5" kommen und bei 26" nur noch nicht geänderte Vorjahresbikes existieren, kauft gerade der ahnungslose Endkunde natürlich das neue, das muss ja besser sein.
Die angesprochenen FAT-Bikes sind genau der gleiche Müll. Da hat die Industrie einen Trend gesetzt und manche Dumme springen auf. Bin letzte Woche wieder an einem (auf grob geschottertem Anstieg ) mit dem Enduro vorbeigezogen, der sah nicht gerade glücklich aus.
Und in mtb-news werden halt einfach Werbeberichte und -Videos für solchen Quatsch eingestellt. Frag mich manchmal auch, ob´s das braucht ....
Hat nix mit Sponsoring zu tun, das würde ich euch nicht vorwerfen, aber manchmal halt ganz schön wertungsfreies Sprachrohr der Industrie.


----------



## tebis (29. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich, ob mancher in diesem Thread überhaupt noch zum Fahren kommt. 
Ich stimme für 2fach, obwohl mir nur ein Schalthebel am Lenker gut gefällt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz . Eine 10-fach 11-36 Kasette hat als zweit größtes Ritzel immer ein 32er. Dass hieße mit 22er Kettenblatt vorne ein Übersetzung 0,6875. Mit 42er Kassette käme man bei ca. 29 Zähnen vorne raus. Also zwischen einem 28er und 30er. Zum Vergleich mal noch wo dein dritter Gang deiner aktuellen Übersetzung (28er Ritzel mit 22er Blatt) bei einem 42er Ritzel liegen würde: Das wäre ein 33er Kettenblatt.
> Also eine Übersetzung mit einem 30er Kettenblatt auf 42er Kassette bei 1x 11  wäre sehr nahe an deiner aktuellen Bergaufübersetzung im 2. Gang. Einen kleinen Ticken schwerer, aber gerade mal ein 1/4 Gangsprung.
> 
> Der schnellste Gang bei Sram 1x11 mit 30er Kettenblatt entspräche übrigens exakt deinem zweitschnellsten Gang. Also, 36/12.
> ...


Bei 9fach befinden wir uns aber in den absoluten Untiefen was Qualität und Verfügbarkeit im OE Bereich betrifft. Soweit eine vernünftige Antwort auf einen hoffentlich nicht allzu ernst gemeinten Vorschlag. Wegen den Brakebooster: Die gibt es wirklich noch, in allen Eloxalfarbe und mit dem Hai, frag einfach bei Jürgen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (29. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz . Eine 10-fach 11-36 Kasette hat als zweit größtes Ritzel immer ein 32er. Dass hieße mit 22er Kettenblatt vorne ein Übersetzung 0,6875. Mit 42er Kassette käme man bei ca. 29 Zähnen vorne raus. Also zwischen einem 28er und 30er. Zum Vergleich mal noch wo dein dritter Gang deiner aktuellen Übersetzung (28er Ritzel mit 22er Blatt) bei einem 42er Ritzel liegen würde: Das wäre ein 33er Kettenblatt.
> Also eine Übersetzung mit einem 30er Kettenblatt auf 42er Kassette bei 1x 11  wäre sehr nahe an deiner aktuellen Bergaufübersetzung im 2. Gang. Einen kleinen Ticken schwerer, aber gerade mal ein 1/4 Gangsprung.
> 
> Der schnellste Gang bei Sram 1x11 mit 30er Kettenblatt entspräche übrigens exakt deinem zweitschnellsten Gang. Also, 36/12.
> ...



Vergiss die unterschiedlichen Radgrößen nicht - 26er gegen 27,5er. Das 28er Blatt ist tatsächlich fast identisch zum aktuellen Setup mit Verzicht auf leichtesten und schwersten Gang.

(Nebenbei: nur die 36-11er SRAM-Kassetten haben ein 12er Ritzel; Shimano springt direkt von 11 auf 13).

Unterm Strich ists ganz einfach: Bei 1x11 verzichtet man auf (ziemlich genau) 2 Gänge gegenüber 2x10, auf (ziemlich genau) 3 Gänge gegenüber 3x10. Man kann durch Wahl des Kettenblatts - in gewissen Grenzen - wählen, ob man obenrum oder untenrum Abstriche machen will. Noch viel mehr Information und Meinungen kann man sich im Thread, der in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist, einholen.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bei 9fach befinden wir uns aber in den absoluten Untiefen was Qualität und Verfügbarkeit im OE Bereich betrifft. Soweit eine vernünftige Antwort auf einen hoffentlich nicht allzu ernst gemeinten Vorschlag. Wegen den Brakebooster: Die gibt es wirklich noch, in allen Eloxalfarbe und mit dem Hai, frag einfach bei Jürgen an.


Danke!
Ne, das war kein echter Vorschlag, das jetzt mit 9-fach zu machen. Die Verfügbarkeit lässt das nicht zu und alte Dämpfungslose Schaltungen will ja auch keiner mehr. Ich persönlich fand nur 9 fach eigentlich sinnvoller als 10-fach.
Fand´s auch bei Sram´s aktueller X0-1 DH cool, dass endlich einer mal sinnvolles 7-fach Schaltwerk baut. Nur dann machen sie eigentlich Abstände, Kette und Ritzel wie bei 10-fach. Hätte man da 9-fach oder gar 8 -fach gemacht, das wäre wirklich was für den Einsatz gewesen.


----------



## sport.frei (29. Juli 2014)

Hey Jungs danke euch. Dann würd ja unten nur 1 Gang und oben 2 wegfallen. Ich werd das mal testen. Denk 28-30 KB würd ich dann klarkommen.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

Ganz lesenswerter Test von einem Trailbike:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Commencal/Meta-Hip-Hop-1,12853


----------



## mot.2901 (29. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> ......denn Anstiege für die ich vorher auf das 22er gegangen bin gibts auf meinen "Hometrails" kaum und die werden eh geschoben, weil mein Knie aktuell nicht mag. Bevor das Knie angefangen hat rumzuspacken bin ich die allesamt mit 34-36 hochgekommen, mit Hängen und Würgen, aber da war die Fitness auch schon deutlich ausbaubar........



Weil ich bei meinen Trails nur ungern schiebe bräuchte ich aus diesem Grund eher 20/36.Nicht weil ich höhere Gänge nicht gedrückt bekomme,sondern weil dann halt das Knie nicht mit macht

Und ich behaupte mal einigen die hier auf Teufel komm raus große Gänge drücken geht es in ein paar Jahren genau so
Ich fahre Trails bergauf genau so gerne wie runter.Und in den Vogesen kann das schon lange und steil sein.Mit vielen Stufen,Wurzeln usw.
Und den Spaß will ich mir durch die Übersetzung nicht nehmen lassen.

Natürlich hat 1x11 seinen Reiz.Und wenn ich Gelegenheit zum Testen habe probiere ich es auf jeden Fall.
In diesem Fall ist es einfach so das wenn der Umwerfer wegfällt eine Gruppe komplett ausgeschlossen wird
Umgekehrt kann man den Umwerfer weglassen und auch glücklich werden
Und wenn das Knie anfängt rum zu spacken kann mann wieder ne Pussyübersetzung dran bauen


@stefan

Wenn man z.B. die Kettenstreben 5mm länger macht würde es das Problem entschärfen?


----------



## R.C. (29. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ganz lesenswerter Test von einem Trailbike:
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Commencal/Meta-Hip-Hop-1,12853



Oder den, wo das Fazit vor allem passt:


			
				Bikeradar schrieb:
			
		

> Incredibly fun, but very much a ‘heart vs head’ bike. Potential new owners will already know if this is for them


http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...uct/review-commencal-meta-hip-hop-2-14-48107/


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ganz lesenswerter Test von einem Trailbike:
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Commencal/Meta-Hip-Hop-1,12853



Ich bin letztes Jahr ein solches/ähnliches Rad von Commencal gefahren. Allerdings auch vorne mit 120mm Federweg. Es hat mich schlichtweg begeistert, trotz unbekanntem Terrain (Rotorua Waipa Mill Bikepark) und etwas unterdimensionierten Reifen für nasse Strecken (Onza Canis). Deshalb freue ich mich schon auf das ICB 2.0 und bin sehr gespannt was es schlussendlich kann


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Puh, wieder durch mit den ganzen Beiträgen 

Waren gefühlt Beiträge von Usern dabei, die scheinbar die genaue Thematik aus den Augen verloren haben.
Für die jenigen nommal schnell ins Gedächtnis gerufen. Es geht hier nicht darum ob 11fach oder Umwerfer vorne ans Komplettbike geschraubt wird, sondern darum ob 2 Fach vorne überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe hier für Umwerfer gestimmt, aber würde beim Komplettbike für die Ausstattung sofort für 11fach meine Stimme geben.

G.


----------



## mot.2901 (29. Juli 2014)

genau so sehe ich das auch
Es geht nur um die Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ein Umwerfer unmöglich wäre. Es geht schlicht darum, dass unser Bike mit einer konsequenten Auslegung auf 1xXX gewisse Vorteile in Sachen Lagertechnik, Kinematik und Steifigkeit ggü. einer Kostruktion unter Berücksichtigung des Umwerfers hätte. Die Frage ist ganz einfach: überwiegen die Vorteile einer konsequenten Auslegung den Nachteil, der durch den Verzicht auf den Umwerfer entsteht. 
Diese Frage kann jeder mit Hinblick auf seine Erwartung ggü dem Bike beantworten, alles andere sehen wir später. Damit ist aber nicht die Ausstatuung entschieden, dieser Part folgt noch. Aber in dem abgestimmten Preisbereich ist beides, ohne Klimmzüge, möglich....


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Als ob die Steifigkeit irgendjemand merkt. Luke die Einbildung ist stark mit dir.

Ich dachte außerdem, dass die Kinematik schon steht?


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. Juli 2014)

löst e-type nicht das konstruktionsthema?


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> löst e-type nicht das konstruktionsthema?


Oder eine Adapterplatte welche an der ICSG befestigt wird.

Ups jetzt hab ich ein Patent in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puh, wieder durch mit den ganzen Beiträgen
> 
> Waren gefühlt Beiträge von Usern dabei, die scheinbar die genaue Thematik aus den Augen verloren haben.
> Für die jenigen nommal schnell ins Gedächtnis gerufen. Es geht hier nicht darum ob 11fach oder Umwerfer vorne ans Komplettbike geschraubt wird, sondern darum ob 2 Fach vorne überhaupt nötig ist.
> ...



So passt´s


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ganz lesenswerter Test von einem Trailbike:
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Commencal/Meta-Hip-Hop-1,12853



Mindestens 2kg zu viel ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Vergiss die unterschiedlichen Radgrößen nicht - 26er gegen 27,5er. Das 28er Blatt ist tatsächlich fast identisch zum aktuellen Setup mit Verzicht auf leichtesten und schwersten Gang.
> 
> (Nebenbei: nur die 36-11er SRAM-Kassetten haben ein 12er Ritzel; Shimano springt direkt von 11 auf 13).
> 
> Unterm Strich ists ganz einfach: Bei 1x11 verzichtet man auf (ziemlich genau) 2 Gänge gegenüber 2x10, auf (ziemlich genau) 3 Gänge gegenüber 3x10. Man kann durch Wahl des Kettenblatts - in gewissen Grenzen - wählen, ob man obenrum oder untenrum Abstriche machen will. Noch viel mehr Information und Meinungen kann man sich im Thread, der in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist, einholen.





R.C. schrieb:


> Oder den, wo das Fazit vor allem passt:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...uct/review-commencal-meta-hip-hop-2-14-48107/





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ein Umwerfer unmöglich wäre. Es geht schlicht darum, dass unser Bike mit einer konsequenten Auslegung auf 1xXX gewisse Vorteile in Sachen Lagertechnik, Kinematik und Steifigkeit ggü. einer Kostruktion unter Berücksichtigung des Umwerfers hätte. Die Frage ist ganz einfach: überwiegen die Vorteile einer konsequenten Auslegung den Nachteil, der durch den Verzicht auf den Umwerfer entsteht.
> Diese Frage kann jeder mit Hinblick auf seine Erwartung ggü dem Bike beantworten, alles andere sehen wir später. Damit ist aber nicht die Ausstatuung entschieden, dieser Part folgt noch. Aber in dem abgestimmten Preisbereich ist beides, ohne Klimmzüge, möglich....


 
Die Optimierung auf ein KB ist nachvollziehbar u sinnvoll. Beispiel: fahre die fanes mit 10 Gängen seit kurzem und bin eigentlich zufrieden, die Bandbreite d Gänge passt. Nur merkt man schon dass die Kinematik auf das kleine KB optimiert war. Es ist nicht schlimm, die Vorteile überwiegen diesen Nachteil sonst würde ich zurück bauen.
Bei einem Trailbike, was bewusst n alles können muss z.b. alpenX ist es schon sinnvoll die Kinematik auf ein, sagen wir 30er KB auszulegen. 
Wenn es eine Version mit umwerfermontage geben wuerde, wären alle glücklich.

Bevor jetzt d Frage nach den Vorteilen kommt: auf meinen hometrails liegen dermaßen viele Baumstämme im weg, dass es mit einem 30er KB eine wahre Freude ist.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Scheiß drauf obs wippt, Hauptsache leicht und hip! 



bsg schrieb:


> Mindestens 2kg zu viel ;-).


Wovon träumst du Nachts?
Ich sag mal ein paar Eckpunkte:
- 130 mm
- Steckachsen
- 29"
- Variostütze
- Pedale
- echtes Gewicht
- Alu
und jetzt kommt es: *2600€*

Das Bike wird so oder so mit Pedalen um die 14 kg wiegen. Da kannste nix ändern.


----------



## tobsinger (29. Juli 2014)

Ne eben nicht. Aber das willst du nicht kapieren. Siehe Edith oben.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> So passt´s



Nein, eben nicht. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man ein Fahrrad konstruiert, an dem man den Umwerfer weglassen kann oder weglassen muss. Und wenn der Platz zum schwenken fehlt, helfen auch E-type, Adapterplatte an ISCG oder Problemsolvers-Adapter nichts.

M.M.n. wäre es extrem dämlich, die Möglichkeit der Umwerfermontage (und damit einen großen Kundenkreis) von vornherein auszuschließen. Eine Ausstattungsvariante mit 1x11 zu spezifizieren ist aber eigentlich Pflicht, solange das nicht auf Kosten anderer wesentlicher Bauteile wie z.B. Laufräder geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> So passt´s



Naja, dann wäre die Frage aber schon beantwortet. Für die die 2 Gänge mehr wollen ist es ja nötig.

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

"Ob der Umwerfer nötig ist" Sollten nur 5% für die Notwendigkeit des Umwerfer´s abstimmen, wird das Rad ja auf 1x11 ausgelegt. Möglich wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ja noch beides


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Juli 2014)

bei billig/billich wird zu dem nicht beachtet:
die Haltbarkeit der aus dem Vollen gefrästen und gehärteten xx1 Kasette liegt nach meiner Erfahrung bislang bei dem 3-Fachen der gestanzen Rizelpakete Shimano/Sram und noch immer ist kein nennenswerter Verschleiß an der Kassette, außer dem 42Z Alu teil.

oha, war meine antwort auf Seite 1 

aber egal, hier gehts um ein MTB also jetzt Trailrad, damit muß ich keine Rennen gewinnen, sonder will einfach! beim fahren spass haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> "Ob der Umwerfer nötig ist" Sollten nur 5% für die Notwendigkeit des Umwerfer´s abstimmen, wird das Rad ja auf 1x11 ausgelegt. Möglich wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ja noch beides



Da sind wir ja schön beim nächsten Thema. 5% reichen ja schon bei Wahlen, damit man mitspielen darf. Drum sollte sie bei der Abstimmung auch schon reichen  

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> löst e-type nicht das konstruktionsthema?



Nein, E-type verschärft die Problematik noch ganz erheblich. Mit der gewählten Kettenstrebenlänge wäre ein E-type ganz unmöglich, weil die Dinger sehr weit nach hinten raus bauen und sogar mit dem Reifen kollidieren würden.

NOCH MAL, weil es anscheinend immer wieder überlesen oder ignoriert wird:
Rein konstruktiv ist es kein Problem den Umwerfer unter zu bringen!! Es entstehen dadurch lediglich leichte Nachteile. Da die meisten so ein Bike wahrscheinlich mit 1x11 fahren werden stellt sich einfach nur die Frage, ob wir das Bike 100% konsequent auf 1x11 auslegen sollen oder ob es noch eine relevante Grupee 2-fach Fahrer gibt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> bei billig/billich wird zu dem nicht beachtet:
> die Haltbarkeit der aus dem Vollen gefrästen und gehärteten xx1 Kasette liegt nach meiner Erfahrung bislang bei dem 3-Fachen der gestanzen Rizelpakete Shimano/Sram und noch immer ist kein nennenswerter Verschleiß an der Kassette, außer dem 42Z Alu teil.
> 
> oha, war meine antwort auf Seite 1
> ...


Wieviele Ketten sind dabei drauf gegangen? Aber das trifft ungefähr was ich erwartet habe bei gehärtetem Werkzeugstahl. Meinst du dass die Kassette dan deshalb gewechselt werden muss weil das 42er Aluritzel platt ist? Oder gibt es das einzeln?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> NOCH MAL, weil es anscheinend immer wieder überlesen oder ignoriert wird:
> Rein konstruktiv ist es kein Problem den Umwerfer unter zu bringen!! Es entstehen dadurch lediglich leichte Nachteile. Da die meisten so ein Bike wahrscheinlich mit 1x11 fahren werden stellt sich einfach nur die Frage, ob wir das Bike 100% konsequent auf 1x11 auslegen sollen oder ob es noch eine relevante Grupee 2-fach Fahrer gibt.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


Also wenn man nach Lautstärke im Thread geht ist die Gruppe sehr relevant, bin schon gespannt ob das die Umfrage heute Abend auch wieder spiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nein, E-type verschärft die Problematik noch ganz erheblich. Mit der gewählten Kettenstrebenlänge wäre ein E-type ganz unmöglich, weil die Dinger sehr weit nach hinten raus bauen und sogar mit dem Reifen kollidieren würden.
> 
> NOCH MAL, weil es anscheinend immer wieder überlesen oder ignoriert wird:
> Rein konstruktiv ist es kein Problem den Umwerfer unter zu bringen!! Es entstehen dadurch lediglich leichte Nachteile. Da die meisten so ein Bike wahrscheinlich mit 1x11 fahren werden stellt sich einfach nur die Frage, ob wir das Bike 100% konsequent auf 1x11 auslegen sollen oder ob es noch eine relevante Grupee 2-fach Fahrer gibt.
> ...



Wichtig ist zu wissen, ob es nicht nur fehlende Vorteile sind oder wirklich massive Nachteile.
Dazu kommt, das man das Rad nur eine gewisse Zeit fahren wird. Will man es danach verschenken, verkaufen, für jemanden anders aufbauen...um dann evtl. billigere Teile zu montieren.
All die Möglichkeiten aufgeben, wegen ein paar Steifigkeitsvorteilen?

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> All die Möglichkeiten aufgeben, wegen ein paar Steifigkeitsvorteilen?
> 
> G.



Ich denke es geht mehr um die Frage der konsequenten Umsetzung. Ich bin immer ein Freund davon, möglichst viele Möglichkeiten offen zu halten wenn ich etwas konstruktiv auslege... aber es hätte auch einen nicht unerheblichen Reiz das Bike schön clean im Tretlagerbereich zu gestalten... quasi das Optimum für einen bestimmten Aufbau raus holen. Alleine das Gefühl des letzten Quentchens zählt 
Ich habe selber nicht mit abgestimmt, weil ich mich tatsächlich nicht entscheiden kann. Ich selbst brauche keine 2-fach Kurbel an so einem Rad, aber ich fände es schade wenn wir ohne Umwerfer-Option eine ganze Menge User ausschließen würden...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Juli 2014)

tja so sind sie die Ingenieure, das Optimum wenn richtig dann ganz richtig
Marketing Wirtschaftlichkeit pillepalle

@ Lt.AM
bislang 5 Ketten, die orginal hab ich schon nach 500km im 1.Winter zerlegt,
da nach halt "günstige" 11er Shimano, halten so +/- 1oookm entspricht etwa meinem Verschleiß vor der 11-Fach


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht mehr um die Frage der konsequenten Umsetzung. Ich bin immer ein Freund davon, möglichst viele Möglichkeiten offen zu halten wenn ich etwas konstruktiv auslege... aber es hätte auch einen nicht unerheblichen Reiz das Bike schön clean im Tretlagerbereich zu gestalten... quasi das Optimum für einen bestimmten Aufbau raus holen. Alleine das Gefühl des letzten Quentchens zählt
> Ich habe selber nicht mit abgestimmt, weil ich mich tatsächlich nicht entscheiden kann. Ich selbst brauche keine 2-fach Kurbel an so einem Rad, aber ich fände es schade wenn wir ohne Umwerfer-Option eine ganze Menge User ausschließen würden...



Mehr muß man dazu nicht schreiben.
Die Frage die sich jetzt stellt, ab wieviel Prozent der Stimmen kommt er weg?

G.


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

Lesen bildet . Das Ding ist ein 26er und wiegt ohne Pedale 14,5 kg und das ist für ein leichtes Trailbike mit Abstand zu viel. Abgesehen davon ist das Ding für einen VK von 4000 € nicht gerade prickelnd ausgestattet.

Nur mal zum Vergleich: Ein 27,5er (das bauen wir hier auch) Canyon Spectral AL in der von Dir genannten Preisklasse liegt mit Umwerfer / Mehrfachkurbel unter 13kg und mit etwas mehr Invest geht es bis auf 12,5kg runter (ja, ohne Pedale und vermutlich in S oder M).



dkc-live schrieb:


> Scheiß drauf obs wippt, Hauptsache leicht und hip!
> 
> 
> Wovon träumst du Nachts?
> ...


----------



## roundround (29. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre ganz klar für einen Umwerfer.
Wer 1x11 will kann das dennoch nutzen und das Rad wäre in der Einsteiger Variante günstiger.

150Gramm am Rahmen sparen und dafür sehr viele Käufer verlieren finde ich auf den ersten Blick wenig sinnvoll. 

Diese Betrachtung ist rein marktwirtschaftlich, ob man aus technischer Sicht den Umwerfer braucht ist sehr individuell. Der eine muss lange Rampen zum Trail fahren, der andere nicht.


----------



## Scili (29. Juli 2014)

Da wir hier über 1x11 oder 2Fach abstimmen und nicht über FDP-Pedale bin ich mir SICHER, dass wir die 5%- Hürde stemmen werden.
Ich tippe mal so auf 30-40%, die für 2Fach abstimmen werden. Eher mehr.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wieviele Ketten sind dabei drauf gegangen? Aber das trifft ungefähr was ich erwartet habe bei gehärtetem Werkzeugstahl. Meinst du dass die Kassette dan deshalb gewechselt werden muss weil das 42er Aluritzel platt ist? Oder gibt es das einzeln?


Wichtige Frage, wie ich finde!


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Mindestens 2kg zu viel ;-).





bsg schrieb:


> Lesen bildet . Das Ding ist ein 26er und wiegt ohne Pedale 14,5 kg und das ist für ein leichtes Trailbike mit Abstand zu viel. Abgesehen davon ist das Ding für einen VK von 4000 € nicht gerade prickelnd ausgestattet.
> 
> Nur mal zum Vergleich: Ein 27,5er (das bauen wir hier auch) Canyon Spectral AL in der von Dir genannten Preisklasse liegt mit Umwerfer / Mehrfachkurbel unter 13kg und mit etwas mehr Invest geht es bis auf 12,5kg runter (ja, ohne Pedale und vermutlich in S oder M).



Du redest  von nem Canyon und hier wird ein Alutech gebaut. Du vergleichst grad Dacia mit BMW.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

Wer ist Dacia und wer ist BMW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nein, E-type verschärft die Problematik noch ganz erheblich. Mit der gewählten Kettenstrebenlänge wäre ein E-type ganz unmöglich, weil die Dinger sehr weit nach hinten raus bauen und sogar mit dem Reifen kollidieren würden.
> 
> NOCH MAL, weil es anscheinend immer wieder überlesen oder ignoriert wird:
> Rein konstruktiv ist es kein Problem den Umwerfer unter zu bringen!! Es entstehen dadurch lediglich leichte Nachteile. Da die meisten so ein Bike wahrscheinlich mit 1x11 fahren werden stellt sich einfach nur die Frage, ob wir das Bike 100% konsequent auf 1x11 auslegen sollen oder ob es noch eine relevante Grupee 2-fach Fahrer gibt.
> ...


Bist du dir sicher, dass die meisten 1x11 fahren wollen?!

Warum steht keine 22/36-Kurbel zur Auswahl?! Mit. 11-36 10f hinten ist die Bandbreite durchaus deutlich größer, als in der Abbildung mit 24/36 dargestellt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

öhm... da musste mal den Nuts fragen, habe den Artikel nicht geschrieben.

Beim derzeitigen Funktionsmusterstand habe ich 22/36 als Option berücksichtigt (ist eng, weil da der Umwerfer besonders tief sitzt). Aber erstmal abwarten, was uns die Abstimmung bringt... muss mich eh grad mit saudringenden Baustellen beschäftigen, deswegen will ich erstmal wissen, wohin die Reise geht. Sobald wir hier eine Entscheidung haben mache ich mit Vollgas weiter am Funtionsmuster.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die meisten 1x11 fahren wollen?!
> 
> Warum steht keine 22/36-Kurbel zur Auswahl?! Mit. 11-36 10f hinten ist die Bandbreite durchaus deutlich größer, als in der Abbildung mit 24/36 dargestellt...


Im Zweifel weil Shimano z.B. nurnoch 24/38 liefert. Bei SRAM gibt es anscheinend noch 22er.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die meisten 1x11 fahren wollen?!
> 
> Warum steht keine 22/36-Kurbel zur Auswahl?! Mit. 11-36 10f hinten ist die Bandbreite durchaus deutlich größer, als in der Abbildung mit 24/36 dargestellt...


E steht ja keine Kurbel zur Wahl, sondern nur ein Schaubild 2xXX vs 1xXX. Die finale Übersetzung wird erst im Rahmen der Spezifikation festgelegt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

gibts eigentlich auch 4-fach Kurbeln?


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wer ist Dacia und wer ist BMW?



Tja Stefan, jetzt musst Du zeigen, dass Du es besser, leichter, schneller kannst. Ich zweifle nicht an Dir .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch 4-fach Kurbeln?


Vielleicht am Tandem...


----------



## mpmarv (29. Juli 2014)

In den Alpen brauchts schon 22/38 mit 42er Mirfe!!!111


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Tja Stefan, jetzt musst Du zeigen, dass Du es besser, leichter, schneller kannst. Ich zweifle nicht an Dir .



Naja, an meiner Genialität zweifle ich ja auch nicht   Aber das Verhältnis von Manpower, Zeit und Budget ist dann doch eher auf der Seite des großen "C"... habe mir deren Entwicklungsabteilung angeschaut und kann nur den Hut ziehen...


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Du redest  von nem Canyon und hier wird ein Alutech gebaut. Du vergleichst grad Dacia mit BMW.



Keine inhaltlichen Argumente mehr ? Wir bauen hier ein leichtes, schnelles Trailbike. Das ist für mich eine Kategorie und keine Marke.


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2014)

Da muss ich Chorge zustimmen, fairerweise hätte man bei 2x10 eine 14 Zähne Differenz abbilden müssen oder warum wurde bei 1x11 nicht die Shimano Variante mit 11x40 berücksichtigt?
Sind 27% mehr Bandbreite.


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Naja, an meiner Genialität zweifle ich ja auch nicht   Aber das Verhältnis von Manpower, Zeit und Budget ist dann doch eher auf der Seite des großen "C"... habe mir deren Entwicklungsabteilung angeschaut und kann nur den Hut ziehen...



Na dann musst Du eben durch die große Genialität kombiniert mit der Userpower und Inspiration durch Leute mit großer Entwicklungsabteilung das beste Paket bauen. Man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch 4-fach Kurbeln?


Kannst ne zweifach auf eine Hammerschmidt schrauben


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> In den Alpen brauchts schon 22/38 mit 42er Mirfe!!!



22/42? Wir bauen doch ein Trailbike und keinen Lastesel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Da muss ich Chorge zustimmen, fairerweise hätte man bei 2x10 eine 14 Zähne Differenz abbilden müssen oder warum wurde bei 1x11 nicht die Shimano Variante mit 11x40 berücksichtigt?
> Sind 27% mehr Bandbreite.


Öhm die 1x11 von Shimano hat mit 11-40 logischerweise weniger Bandbreite als die X(0)1 von SRAM mit 10-42. Was ja der Haupkritikpunkt an dem DIng ist. Und ist ähnlich teuer wie ne XX1


----------



## R.C. (29. Juli 2014)

Links oben, ein 16er Kettanblatt als 4.:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verkäufer so Argumentiert, dann hat er seine Berufung verfehlt
> 
> Ich glaube schon, dass wir eine recht breite Zielgruppe ansprechen können... ich sehe das Bike ungefähr (und gaaaanz grob) so positioniert:
> - Tendenziell erfahrene Biker,
> ...



Also für mich 

Mein Favorit bisher am Markt, das Banshee Spitfire MkII.


----------



## R.C. (29. Juli 2014)

Aarghs!


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Öhm die 1x11 von Shimano hat mit 11-40 logischerweise weniger Bandbreite als die X(0)1 von SRAM mit 10-42. Was ja der Haupkritikpunkt an dem DIng ist. Und ist ähnlich teuer wie ne XX1


24/36 hat auch weniger Bandbreite als 24/38, verstehe von daher dein Argument nicht, und nicht jeder der abstimmt weiß auch, daß der Umbau auf ein 38er Blatt nur 15€ kostet, daher ists ein bisschen irreführend, da nach _konkreten_ KB-Größen in der Abstimmung gefragt wird.
Wenn die schlechtere Bandbreite von 2x10 gelistet ist, warum dann nicht auch von 1x11.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> 24/36 hat auch weniger Bandbreite als 24/38, verstehe von daher dein Argument nicht, und nicht jeder der abstimmt weiß auch, daß der Umbau auf ein 38er Blatt nur 15€ kostet, daher ists ein bisschen irreführend, da nach _konkreten_ KB-Größen in der Abstimmung gefragt wird.
> Wenn die schlechtere Bandbreite von 2x10 gelistet ist, warum dann nicht auch von 1x11.


Ich habe schlicht nicht verstanden wie die Shimano 1x11 in deine Argumentation bezüglich mehr Bandbreite rein passt. Denn sie hat nunmal von allen Systemen, ausser Eigenbau 1x10, die schmalste Bandbreite.


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich habe schlicht nicht verstanden wie die Shimano 1x11 in deine Argumentation bezüglich mehr Bandbreite rein passt. Denn sie hat nunmal von allen Systemen, ausser Eigenbau 1x10, die schmalste Bandbreite.


Der Bandbreitenunterschied, der ja für viele nurmal eine Rolle spielt, ist künstlich verkleinert worden im Vergleich 1x11 und 2x10 indem man 2x10 anstatt mit 14z Unterschied wie es üblich ist nur mit 12z Unterschied dargestellt hat.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> ...
> Warum steht keine 22/36-Kurbel zur Auswahl?! Mit. 11-36 10f hinten ist die Bandbreite durchaus deutlich größer, als in der Abbildung mit 24/36 dargestellt...



22/36 (24/38) steht nicht zur Wahl, weil der Ersteller der Umfrage 1x11-Fan ist und den Bandbreitenunterschied im Vergleich zu 2x10 möglichst klein ausfallen lassen wollte 

420:491% klingt besser als 420/536%


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

@nuts... wir haben Dich erwischt... DU bist der Verschwörer!!!

Das gibt 20mm Kettenstrebenlänge extra... aber nur an Deinem Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 22/36 (24/38) steht nicht zur Wahl, weil der Ersteller der Umfrage 1x11-Fan ist und den Bandbreitenunterschied im Vergleich zu 2x10 möglichst klein ausfallen lassen wollte
> 
> 420:491% klingt besser als 420/536%



Ja den Vorwurf muß er sich machen lassen. Ob´s nun Absicht oder nicht passend recherchiert war, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber wäre ja beides blöd 
Hat mich eh gewundert das das hier nicht öfters gekommen ist 

G.


----------



## Scili (29. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Der Bandbreitenunterschied, der ja für viele nurmal eine Rolle spielt, ist künstlich verkleinert worden im Vergleich 1x11 und 2x10 indem man 2x10 anstatt mit 14z Unterschied wie es üblich ist nur mit 12z Unterschied dargestellt hat.





mw.dd schrieb:


> 22/36 (24/38) steht nicht zur Wahl, weil der Ersteller der Umfrage 1x11-Fan ist und den Bandbreitenunterschied im Vergleich zu 2x10 möglichst klein ausfallen lassen wollte
> 
> 420:491% klingt besser als 420/536%


+1

Finde, dies gibt wieder einen Anlass, Russland weiterhin zu sanktionieren.
Treten wir Putin in die @nuts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (29. Juli 2014)

Die hier abstimmenden sollten den Unterschied schon kennen und 1x11, sowie 2x10 auch gefahren sein...
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bandbreite das Ergebnis nun so gravierend verfälscht...


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Keine inhaltlichen Argumente mehr ? Wir bauen hier ein leichtes, schnelles Trailbike. Das ist für mich eine Kategorie und keine Marke.


Über den Inhalt sind wir seit Seite 1 schon lange hinaus. Jedenfalls als mit dem eindeutigen eingangspost Richtung 1x11 gelenkt wurde.



mpmarv schrieb:


> Die hier abstimmenden sollten den Unterschied schon kennen und 1x11, sowie 2x10 auch gefahren sein...
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bandbreite das Ergebnis nun so gravierend verfälscht...


Ich bin Jahre lang 32:22 und 11-28 gefahren. Als der Antrieb endlich verschlissen war, war ich so glücklich über mein neues 38:24 11-36, dass kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen  ICh möchte auch keinen Fall wieder abstriche in Bandbreite machen, weil es für mich, als untrainierten nicht möglich 170 u/min zu treten.


----------



## rider1970 (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Du redest  von nem Canyon und hier wird ein Alutech gebaut. Du vergleichst grad Dacia mit BMW.



Super Vergleich!  Beide Bikes kommen aus Taiwan,oder hab ich da was verpasst


----------



## Scili (29. Juli 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Super Vergleich!  Beide Bikes kommen aus Taiwan,oder hab ich da was verpasst


Die Laufräder evtl. aus Rumänien, falls MAVIC ins Spiel kommt... PREMIUM, quasi. Ganz wie Dacia...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Die hier abstimmenden sollten den Unterschied schon kennen und 1x11, sowie 2x10 auch gefahren sein...
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bandbreite das Ergebnis nun so gravierend verfälscht...



Die hier schreibseln kennen ja die Realität von den Bandbreiten.....meistens. Aber es stimmen schon noch viele Andere auch mit ab und wenn die dann die Grafiken sehen, dann sehen sie halt keinen rechten Unterschied und können dadurch getrost 11 Fachauslegung ankreuzen.

G.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Super Vergleich!  Beide Bikes kommen aus Taiwan,oder hab ich da was verpasst


Das möcht ich nicht näher ausführen. Kauf dir doch ein Canyon und spar die den Mehrpreis ggnü dem Mitbewerber. Dann sind wir beide glücklich. Ich persönlich würde mir keins kaufen.

Edit: So sind die Unterhaltskosten:
2x10 --
1x11 ------------------

Hätte man vielleicht auch ne Grafik zu machen sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2014)

Verschleissteile des Antriebs werden doch zum EK an den Endkunden weitergereicht von Alutech.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das möcht ich nicht näher ausführen. Kauf dir doch ein Canyon und spar die den Mehrpreis ggnü dem Mitbewerber. Dann sind wir beide glücklich. Ich persönlich würde mir keins kaufen.
> 
> Edit: So sind die Unterhaltskosten:
> 2x10 --
> ...



Dacia --
BMW  ------------------


----------



## Chainzuck (29. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich wird die Abstimmung zu Gunsten eines Umwerfers ausfallen. Ich finde damit kann am Ende doch jeder Leben. Wer 1mal11 fahren will kann das tun und wer nicht der nicht (sehe damit auch nicht das Konzept verwässert). Ich sehe einfach nicht warum man auf den Umwerfer verzichten soll, wenn er doch technisch kein Problem darstellt. Das Steifigkeitsargument kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ob das am Ende so spürbar ist glaube ich nicht. 
Das häufige Argument hier, dass man mit dem Rad doch keine Rennen gewinnen will, und deswegen entweder auf einen Klettergang oder einen zum Drücken verzichten kann betrachtet die Sache doch falsch herum und gesteht doch ein das man mit 1mal11 immer einen Kompromiss eingeht. Die 1mal11 Schaltungen kommen aus dem Rennsport (XC und Enduro) und dort gehören sie hin. Grade weil man keine Rennen gewinnen will ist das Mehrgewicht eines Umwerfers doch zu verschmerzen!
Und was die "Cleane Optik" betrifft, mein Gott wie Eitel sind Mountainbiker geworden, wenn man das Aussehen des Tretlagerbereiches (eh nur in Ruhe vor der Eisdiele zu betrachten) der Funktion überordnet....


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dacia --
> BMW  ------------------




Ich konter mal eben:
Wiederverkaufspreis nach  10 Jahren
Dacia: -
BMW: ---------------
Chance den Tüv nach der Zeit zu bestehen:
Dacia: -
BMW: ---------------
Rostprobleme:
Dacia: ---------------
BMW: -

Nicht desto trotz ist 2x10 für die Vernunftgesteuerten und 1x11 für die selbsternannten Technikafinen.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @nuts... wir haben Dich erwischt... DU bist der Verschwörer!!!
> 
> Das gibt 20mm Kettenstrebenlänge extra... aber nur an Deinem Bike



Was muss ich böses machen, dass ich zur Strafe kürzeren Reach bekomme?


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Die Laufräder evtl. aus Rumänien, falls MAVIC ins Spiel kommt... PREMIUM, quasi. Ganz wie Dacia...


... oder im Zweifelsfall auch BMW

Aber im Ernst: Vertrieb übers Internetz, made in Fernost. Ein echten Unterschied zu Canyon gibt´s jetzt echt nicht, außer das Canyon viel größer ist. Alutech lebt halt vom "handmade in Germany" -Image vergangener Tage, manchen reicht das halt um das viel besser zu finden.


----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich konter mal eben:
> Wiederverkaufspreis nach  10 Jahren
> Dacia: -
> BMW: ---------------
> ...


sorry, das ist total offtopic, aber zumindest in den ersten beiden punkten liegst du komplett falsch!
Diese Behauptungen sind eher Wunschdenken als Realität!

btw: ich bin für 36/22 und 11-36, also 2x10!


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich konter mal eben:
> Wiederverkaufspreis nach  10 Jahren
> Dacia: -
> BMW: ---------------
> ...



Wahrscheinlichkeit von kaputten Federungs- und Fahrwerksteilen:
Dacia: ---
BMW: ----------------
Aber lassen wir mal die Autos. Falsches Forum.


----------



## rider1970 (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das möcht ich nicht näher ausführen. Kauf dir doch ein Canyon und spar die den Mehrpreis ggnü dem Mitbewerber. Dann sind wir beide glücklich. Ich persönlich würde mir keins kaufen.
> 
> Edit: So sind die Unterhaltskosten:
> 2x10 --
> ...



Bla,bla
Beides Taiwanbikes, beides Versenderbikes...aber liegen natürlich welten dazwischen...
eine pos. hast du vergessen in deiner Liste, ich schreib es mal auf deine art:
Neupreis: ein Bmw= zwei(oder drei) Dacia 

OT fertig:
1x11


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Bla,bla
> Beides Taiwanbikes, beides Versenderbikes...aber liegen natürlich welten dazwischen...
> eine pos. hast du vergessen in deiner Liste, ich schreib es mal auf deine art:
> Neupreis: ein Bmw= zwei(oder drei) Dacia
> ...


Und was erst die Verschleißteile mehr kosten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (29. Juli 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> sorry, das ist total offtopic, aber zumindest in den ersten beiden punkten liegst du komplett falsch!
> Diese Behauptungen sind eher Wunschdenken als Realität!


Punkt 2 stimmt voll und ganz. (Quatsch nicht rum und setz alles mal in Proportion zueinander. Wie viele Dacias haben Dich von hinten mit ü200 schon weggedrengelt? )
Punkt 1 kann man sich drüber streiten... (Preisstabilität auf Dacias Seite)


----------



## Scili (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und was erst die Verschleißteile mehr kosten!


Meinst Du Kette gegen Zahnriemen? Stimmt. Da ist Dacia teurer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Meinst Du Kette gegen Zahnriemen? Stimmt. Da ist Dacia teurer.


Ach die Kette ist bei BMW bei allen Motoren nen Verschleißteil? Dachte das wären nur Einzelfälle


----------



## Scili (29. Juli 2014)

Blödkopp...  Weisst, wies gemeint ist.  Ist ja noch schlimmer. Dacia hat Verschleissteile, die es eigentlich nicht geben muss


----------



## Deleted 151460 (29. Juli 2014)

Könnte man nicht einen Rennradumwerfer nehmen, die sind ja etwas kürzer.
Zumindestens bei meinem Dura ACE verglichen mit XTR

Wenn es denn ein Bauraumproblem wäre


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

So, wir werten dann mal aus. Einen Moment bitte.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

Haop schrieb:


> Nein, ich fahre natürlich 3fach aber diese genannten Übersetzungen sind mit halt wichtig, damit ich einerseits steile Anstiege fahren kann aber andererseits auch schnell. Und wenn dir 44:11 zu schnell ist, dann hast du halt andere Vorstellungen vom Radfahren und Ansprüche an dich. Mit dem Rennrad fahre ich schneller.



ich nehme an, deine 3fach schaltung ist an einem 26zöller verbaut. ich gebe zu bedenken, dass mit wachsender laufradgröße sich auch die übersetzungen verändert haben, d.h. bei twenty-ninern wirst du kaum ein 44er KB finden und bei 27,5" wären wohl 42Z das höchste der gefühle.

aber das ist ohnehin off topic, denn es geht um 2x vs 1x. ich bin aufgrund diverser verletzungen nicht in der lage, bergauf große gänge zu pressen, habe mir daher ein 20er KB von mountain goat besorgt und fahre mit 36/20 vorn, wobei mir die größte übersetzung mit 36:11 zähnchen deutlich zu wenig ist. 
um es kurz zu machen, für mich ist eine weitestgehend breite spreizung des gangspektrums sinnvoll. alles andere kommt mir nicht ans bike.
wenn sich das mit 1x11 realisieren lässt, gern. aber da hab ich zweifel.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (29. Juli 2014)

1 x 11 würde mir zu wenig Möglichkeiten bieten.
Natürlich ist es reizvoll auf den linken Schalthebel verzichten zu können, aber in dem Fall wäre dann eine elektronische XTR angesagt, die dann vorne von selbst auf- und abschaltet.
Um Gewichtseinbußen am Bike ginge es mir gar nicht so. Bevor mein Bike 150g weniger wiegen soll, sollte ich zuerst einmal gut *7 Kilo* weniger auf die Waage bringen.  
Die 150g weniger hole ich dann auch aus den Kurbeln raus.


----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

finde diese frage irgendwie sowas von witzig.

das bike soll den namen trailbike haben. ok. also ein bike für VIELE fahrsituationen und touren. also sozusagen für den Otto-normal-Verbraucher.

und jetzt gibt's ernsthaft die Idee, den umwerfer wegzulassen. macht mich irgendwie sprachlos. ok, schreiben kann ich ja noch ...

abgesehen von dem, dass ein umwerfer so ziemlich die wenigsten Problem macht, wenn er richtig eingestellt ist. er gibt mir auch die mögichkeit, eine Abstufung mit mehr als einem kettenblatt zu finden.

ich würd mal sagen, dass ein kb - egal ob 10 oder 11x ein Minderheitenprogramm darstellt. wenns 20 % Marktanteil sind, ist wahrscheinlich total übertrieben. also ein bike für alle schaut anders aus.

zweitens ist es mmn eine ziemliche Chuzpe, den kunden SO zu bevormunden. das bike soll bitte alle Möglichkeiten bieten. umwerfer oder nicht, kann ja der kunde entscheiden. wenn mir das vorgegeben wird, kauf ich so ein rad einfach nicht.

und wenn dafür der hinterbau um 1 cm länger sein muß, na und?

ich möchte auch nichts pressfitmäßiges an meinem rad. keine eigens konstruierte sattelklemme. keine sondermaße. sondern einfach was ganz was normales. keine felgen, wo die ersatzteilversorgung zum spießrutenlauf wird. oder der austausch einer speiche. usw ...

ich persönlich kauf mir sowieso nur rahmen. um sie dann nach meinem Geschmack aufzubauen. aber der rahmen schaut halt genauso aus, wie das komplettrad. also bitte keine Extratouren. denn auch wenn ich beim komplettrad was tauschen will, da steh ich dann ganz schnell vor den gleichen Problemen.

ich würd mir wünschen - wenn komplett:

rahmen mit sehr guter Lagerung, normale einbaumaße, federgabel mit steckachse und werkzeugloser Klemmung, variosattelstütze, ordentliche reifen und ein vor allem "normaler" lrs

rahmen allein:

rahmen wie oben, kein pressfit,

in beiden fällen: Möglichkeit, die rahmenfarbe selbst zu bestimmen. und den aufdruck. vorbild: sc oder propain als Beispiel. weil sonst kommt - muß nicht, aber sehr wahrscheinlich - was grottenhässliches dabei raus.

was manche firmen in letzter zeit unter rahmendesign verstehen, bzw. auch die Farbwahl betreffend, ist teilweise ziemlich erschütternd ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> finde diese frage irgendwie sowas von witzig.
> 
> das bike soll den namen trailbike haben. ok. also ein bike für VIELE fahrsituationen und touren. also sozusagen für den Otto-normal-Verbraucher.
> 
> ...



Es ging nur um Umwerfer oder nicht  Zu spät warst du übrigens auch. Die Abstimmung wurde um 19:59 Uhr geschlossen.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (29. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> WORD!
> 
> Ich hätte nichtmal was gegen 1x11, aber der Kram ist soooo teuer. No way!



Da man ein Kettenblatt vorne einspart, müsste der Kram eigentlich billiger sein!


----------



## jayzi (29. Juli 2014)

> Wir wollen deshalb eine abnehmbare Umwerferaufnahme realisieren. Sie soll möglichst spurlos verschwinden können, wenn sie nicht genutzt wird. Der Hinterbau wird aber an sich auf ein Kettenblatt ausgelegt und in der Spezifikation werden 1X Systeme diskutiert werden.



Na das klingt doch gut. Hoffentlich sind damit beide Seiten zufrieden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

So, und alle Aufregung umsonst. Die 1x11 Verfechter hatte nicht ganz unrecht bei über 60% von 1700 Abstimmenden dass man auf einen Umwerfer verzichten kann. Sooo klein scheint die Nische jetzt auch nicht wie eine hier es gerne hinstellen wollten.

Trotzdem kriegen alle die anders den Berg nicht hoch kommen, bzw Angst haben nicht mehr 50km/h auf dem Trail treten zu können (was ich auch mit 38/11 nicht glaube) ihre Umwerferaufnahme.

Noch wer unzufrieden? 

Ich hoffe dass das Mehrgewicht ohne Umwerferaufnahme >100g liegt.


----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Es ging nur um Umwerfer oder nicht  Zu spät warst du übrigens auch. Die Abstimmung wurde um 19:59 Uhr geschlossen.



die Umfrage ist mir egal. weil, hart gesagt, das interessiert mich nicht. ich will ein ausgereiftes Produkt. und ich finde Auswahlmöglichkeiten (NACH dem kauf) sehr wichtig.

da sollen sich die, die sich beruflich damit beschäftigen, was gutes ausdenken. ist ja nicht so, dass es aus der Vergangenheit keine Erfahrungswerte gibt.

aber offensichtlich ist es so: Hauptsache anders. ob besser ist nicht die frage. anders ist wichtig ...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

@jayzi: glaube ich nicht. wenn du dein zitiertes selbst bis zu ende liest: "Der Hinterbau wird aber an sich auf ein Kettenblatt ausgelegt." ich habe für zweifach abgestimmt und sollte was anderes rauskommen, ist das bike für mich höchtwahrscheinlich uninteressant (s. meinen post weiter oben).

edit: das ergebnis steht jetzt fest und damit meine entscheidung, erstmal abzuwarten. noch etwas zu 1x11: die leihbikeflotten auf dem bikefestival in willingen waren überwiegend mit 1xelf bestückt, was egal ist, wenn man den lift nahm. wer aber ehrgeizigerweise mit seinen trailbike (und nicht mit nem fetten enduro) den ettelsberg hochstrampeln wollte bekam ob mangelnder untersetzung ganz schön probleme und hat spätestens beim zweiten anlauf die seilbahn benutzt. soviel zur alltagstauglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> .
> 
> So noch wer unzufrieden? Ich hoffe dass das Mehrgewicht ohne Umwerferaufnahme >100g liegt.


 

Hä?


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2014)

> Wir wollen deshalb eine abnehmbare Umwerferaufnahme realisieren. Sie soll möglichst spurlos verschwinden können, wenn sie nicht genutzt wird. Der Hinterbau wird aber an sich auf ein Kettenblatt ausgelegt und in der Spezifikation werden 1X Systeme diskutiert werden.



Ein unsichtbare Umwerferaufnahme auf einen ausgelegten 1X Hinterbau, und ab sofort wird man nur noch über 1X Systeme diskutieren. 
Hä?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hä?


War nen Nachsatz der noch einen Absatz vertragen konnte. Hatte direkt nix miteinander zu tun.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Ein unsichtbare Umwerferaufnahme auf einen ausgelegten 1X Hinterbau, und ab sofort wird man nur noch über 1X Systeme diskutieren.
> Hä?


Ich verstehe es so dass der Rahmen zwar mit Umerferaufnahme kommt, in der weiteren Konzeption erstmal 1x11 im Focus steht. Die 40% sollen die Möglichkeit haben auf 2-Fach zu fahren. Aber die 60% die reines Einfach haben wollten sollen keinen Nachteil haben weshalb die Kinematik primär auf 1x11 ausgelegt wird.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

ich fürchte, die macher verrennen sich etwas, hin- und hergerissen zwischen den beiden polen, breitbandiges spaßbike, dass eine große gruppe potentieller käufer anspricht und technologieträger/avantgarde im trailbikebereich. der vorschlag mit dem abnehmbaren direct mount bei gleichzeitger optimierung auf nur ein KB ist ein fauler kompromiss. ich bezweifle, ob das funktioniert, aber wenn die 60% der 1700, die abgestimmt haben, ein bike/rahmen bestellen, wären das immerhin 1020 personen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Wie schon vorher angenommen von dem Ein oder Anderem sinds tatsächlich die 40% geworden 

G.


----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

das nenn ich einen guten Kompromiss. es wird zwar auf einfach konstruiert. aber zweifach, oder auch dreifach, kann ich dann zwar dranschrauben. krieg dann aber - wahrscheinlich - nur Probleme mit der Kettenlinie oder mit dem reifen. wau ...

ich gebs auf. NEUE räder die diese Trends bedienen, sind für mich bis auf weiteres gestorben. einige kleine Hersteller werden sich freuen, von mir Geld zu bekommen. als ehemaliger (und absoluter) specialized-fan werde ich um die Trends, die die großen firmen vorgegeben haben und auch noch immer vorgeben, einen weiten bogen machen.

und wenn ich mit dieser Einstellung als Ewiggestriger gelte, dann solls so sein ...


----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2014)

Gefällt mir gut Umfrage, Ergebnis und Interpretation.
Lässt den Bandbreitenjunkies alle Möglichkeiten und ist eine Landmarke gegenüber der Meinung es handle sich in der Diskussion immer um überlautschreiende "1fach-hypertrainierte-Randgruppennerds"
Das Sram deshalb immernoch Phantasieersatzteilpreise erfindet und Shimano auf bessere Zeiten wartet steht leider auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

Wobei wir ja wissen da hier im Forum eher die Freaks und Cracks unterwegs sind und weniger ottonormal Biker.

Ich glaub das draußen mehr als 3/4 aller Biker niemals in dieses Forum geschaut haben und die sollte man bei seinen potenziellen Käufern mit berücksichtigen.
Da wissen doch die meisten nichtmal das es 1xx11 überhaupt gibt.

Naja mir egal, sollen es hier doch machen und sich alles so zurechtlegen wie es ihnen am besten passt
Denn so kommt mir das ganze mir hier vor.

Beim letzen mal kam ja auch nicht das raus was der Hersteller wollte, denn so gut verkaufte sich das carver auch nicht.
Ist ja wie schon mal angesprochen auch anstatt ein AM mit Enduro Genen ein. Enduro Genen geworden.

Hier läuft es anders und der Hersteller drückt uns seine Meinung auf damit es diesmal so wird wie er es gerne hätte, nicht so wie wir es wollen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ich fürchte, die macher verrennen sich etwas, hin- und hergerissen zwischen den beiden polen, breitbandiges spaßbike, dass eine große gruppe potentieller käufer anspricht und technologieträger/avantgarde in trailbikebereich. der vorschlag mit dem abnehmbaren direct mount bei gleichzeitger optimierung auf nur ein KB ist ein fauler kompromiss. ich bezweifle, ob das funktioniert, aber wenn die 60% der 1700, die abgestimmt haben, ein bike/rahmen bestellen, wären das immerhin 1020 personen.


Ich glaube die Macher wissen was sie tun: Warum sollen wir einer Minderheit auch noch die bessere Drehpunktlage zukommen lassen? Bisher wurde 1xXX als Option gesehen und konnte mit auf 2x10 optimierten Rahmen kombiniert werden, war aber nie optimal. Jetzt kristallisiert sich aber raus, dass die 1xXX Fraktion die Mehrheit bildet, also bekommen sie das Optimum und der Rest die Option. Nicht wenige haben für die Option gestimmt, obwohl sie selber 1xXX fahren werden. Nichts desto trotz werde ich mit euch auch eine Ausstattungsvariante 2x10 diskutieren, ob es diese dann geben wird, entscheidet die Wahl.
Ich finde diesen Weg richtig gut!


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

Wahnsinn - nochmal 200 Leute mehr als bei der letzten Abstimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

200 Stimmen mehr.... irgendwas muss alutech ja tun damit ihr Wunschergebniss dabei raus kommt 
(Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen)


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> 200 Stimmen mehr.... irgendwas muss alutech ja tun damit ihr Wunschergebniss dabei raus kommt
> (Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen)


blödsinn nehmen wir grundsätzlich sehr ernst, was meinst du wie räder entstehen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 





Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> iwenn die 60% der 1700, die abgestimmt haben, ein bike/rahmen bestellen, wären das immerhin 1020 personen.





Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wobei wir ja wissen da hier im Forum eher die Freaks und Cracks unterwegs sind und weniger ottonormal Biker.
> 
> Ich glaub das draußen mehr als 3/4 aller Biker niemals in dieses Forum geschaut haben und die sollte man bei seinen potenziellen Käufern mit berücksichtigen.
> Da wissen doch die meisten nichtmal das es 1xx11 überhaupt gibt.



meine hoffnung ist bzw war, mit dem erwerb des ICB 2.0 zwei meiner drei jetzigen bikes zu ersetzen. das ist wohl nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Kharne (29. Juli 2014)

Der Ottonormalbiker spielt bei dem ICB 2 keine Rolle. Der geht in den FXXL, guckt das ICB 1 mal an, meint wow und lässst sich dann vom Verkäufer nen 3 Größen zu großen 29er andrehen, weil der grade im Angebot ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wobei wir ja wissen da hier im Forum eher die Freaks und Cracks unterwegs sind und weniger ottonormal Biker.
> 
> Ich glaub das draußen mehr als 3/4 aller Biker niemals in dieses Forum geschaut haben und die sollte man bei seinen potenziellen Käufern mit berücksichtigen.
> Da wissen doch die meisten nichtmal das es 1xx11 überhaupt gibt.
> ...


Wenn jemand beim Communitybike sagt "aber da draußen, da gibt es ganz viele die das anders wollen" heißt es auf der anderen Seite meistens "Ja aber dann ist es ja kein Community-Bike mehr wenn wir uns nach denen richten". Du sagst jetzt man sollte sich nach denen richten. Da besteht schon ein Zielkonflikt.
Und wie hätte man das Wahlergebnis denn besser interpretieren können als so wie es jetzt gemacht wurde? Obwohl die Mehrheit sich gegen 2-Fach ausspricht das Bike auf 2x10 auslegen? Wäre ein wenig schräg, oder?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Ottonormalbiker spielt bei dem ICB 2 keine Rolle. Der geht in den FXXL, guckt das ICB 1 mal an, meint wow und lässst sich dann vom Verkäufer nen 3 Größen zu großen 29er andrehen, weil der grade im Angebot ist.


führ doch mal deinen eigenen gedanken konsequent zu ende. das heißt, wieder einer weniger, der ein ICB 2.0 kauft. ab welcher stückzahl rechnen sich denn die entwicklungs- und produktionskosten?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wobei wir ja wissen da hier im Forum eher die Freaks und Cracks unterwegs sind und weniger ottonormal Biker.
> 
> Ich glaub das draußen mehr als 3/4 aller Biker niemals in dieses Forum geschaut haben und die sollte man bei seinen potenziellen Käufern mit berücksichtigen.
> Da wissen doch die meisten nichtmal das es 1xx11 überhaupt gibt.
> ...



Ruhig, ruhig  40 Prozent heißt doch das der Umwerfer drankommt.

G.


----------



## Kharne (29. Juli 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> führ doch mal deinen eigenen gedanken konsequent zu ende. da heißt, wieder einer weniger, der ein ICB 2.0 kauft. ab welcher stückzahl rechnen sich denn die entwicklungs- und produktionskosten?



Das Bike werden genug Leute kaufen, nicht jeder stimmt unbedingt ab


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn jemand beim Communitybike sagt "aber da draußen, da gibt es ganz viele die das anders wollen" heißt es auf der anderen Seite meistens "Ja aber dann ist es ja kein Community-Bike mehr wenn wir uns nach denen richten". Du sagst jetzt man sollte sich nach denen richten. Da besteht schon ein Zielkonflikt.
> Und wie hätte man das Wahlergebnis denn besser interpretieren können als so wie es jetzt gemacht wurde? Obwohl die Mehrheit sich gegen 2-Fach ausspricht das Bike auf 2x10 auslegen? Wäre ein wenig schräg, oder?



Muß ich dir zustimmen. 
Vielleicht sollten die Bauer garnicht sagen auf was es ausgelegt wird. Dann sind wahrscheinlich alle zudfrieden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

Das mit der Auslegung is natürlich an sich richtig. Ich hätte ja kein Problem damit wenn die ibc version mit einfach  kommt aber ich als Käufer wäre raus wenn ich bei anderen Versionen nicht 2 fach kaufen könnte. 
Wo ist denn das Problem bei der Auslegung? Liegt das am hinterbau?


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2014)

> Ich verstehe es so dass der Rahmen zwar mit Umerferaufnahme kommt, in der weiteren Konzeption erstmal 1x11 im Focus steht. Die 40% sollen die Möglichkeit haben auf 2-Fach zu fahren. Aber die 60% die reines Einfach haben wollten sollen keinen Nachteil haben weshalb die Kinematik primär auf 1x11 ausgelegt wird.



Bisher in der Diskussionsrunde klang es so, das wenn die Umwerferaufnahme kommt, es sich definitiv um einen Nachteil in Bezug auf 1x11 handelt, es ist also kein kompromissloser 1X Antrieb. Ich bin verwirrt, denn auch wenn 40% für 2fach gestimmt haben, sollte man konsequent der Mehrheit folgen und jetzt nicht wischiwaschi machen. So hätte man sich die ganze Abstimmung sparen können, da es eigentlich vorhersehbar war dass das Ergebnis so zwischen 60/40 und 50/50 landen wird.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Naja,bei 1700 Wählern wird wohl auch eine nicht unrepräsentative Normaloschicht dabei sein, wie sonst lässt sich die Diskrepanz zwischen Ergebnis und Diskussion erklären? Ich kenne eine ganze Menge sehr guter und fachkundiger Biker, die sich der Diskussion enthalten und trotzdem abstimmen. Ist vermutlich einfach Nerven schonender...


----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> blödsinn nehmen wir grundsätzlich sehr ernst, was meinst du wie räder entstehen



die Chance lebt. also ich bin kunde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich wünsch mir:

160 mm federweg hi
160 bis 180 vo
20iger steckachse bei der federgabel, 36 mm rohre
super, super lagerung
einen lässigen, nicht zu kompliziert einzustellenden dämpfer
chrisking tretlager und steuersatz
lrs mit chrisking naben
vorbau von thomson
variostütze von Thomson oder specialized
komplette xtr Schaltung 2-fach
kurbel raceface Atlas
bremsen avid code. noch lieber hope 4 kolben
gscheite Lackierung in rot-schwarz

winkel so, dass es noch bequem rauf geht. und super runter, gewicht zwischen 13,5 und 15 kg
preis: net so wichtig

und:

*26iger-Laufräder* 

geht das? Serie?


----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2014)

Der Beitrag von Pizzaplanet ist ja eigentlich mittlerweile oft genug zitiert worden...
aber zum einen bei einem Community -Bike sich darüber beschweren, dass es den Charakter der Community hat??
zum anderen behaupten das erste ICB hätte sich so schlecht verkauft weil es eben den Vorstellungen der Community entsprach??
zu guter Letzt behaupten irgendjemand würde hier eine Meinung aufgedrücken??
...ist einfach höherer Blödsinn, sorry


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Preis nicht so wichtig? Kannst ja mal in Lübbrechtsen nach nem Maßrahmen fragen. Da sollten dir eigentlich nahzu alle Wünsche erfüllt werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bisher in der Diskussionsrunde klang es so, das wenn die Umwerferaufnahme kommt, es sich definitiv um einen Nachteil in Bezug auf 1x11 handelt, es ist also kein kompromissloser 1X Antrieb. Ich bin verwirrt, denn auch wenn 40% für 2fach gestimmt haben, sollte man konsequent der Mehrheit folgen und jetzt nicht wischiwaschi machen. So hätte man sich die ganze Abstimmung sparen können, da es eigentlich vorhersehbar war dass das Ergebnis so zwischen 60/40 und 50/50 landen wird.


Echt? Du konntest das absehen? bei der Diskussion? Willst du als Orakel anfangen? Spaß beiseite, was ist wischiwaschi, wenn wir die Drehpunktlage auf 1x optimieren, aber eine kleine feine Verschraubung für Umwerfer, Kettenführungen, Flaschenöffner etc. übrig lassen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Echt? Du konntest das absehen? bei der Diskussion? Willst du als Orakel anfangen? Spaß beiseite, was ist wischiwaschi, wenn wir die Drehpunktlage auf 1x optimieren, aber eine kleine feine Verschraubung für Umwerfer, Kettenführungen, *Flaschenöffner *etc. übrig lassen?



Ich wette da lesen jetzt einige Flaschenhalter


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß ich dir zustimmen.
> Vielleicht sollten die Bauer garnicht sagen auf was es ausgelegt wird. Dann sind wahrscheinlich alle zudfrieden
> 
> G.


haben wir überlegt, fanden wir aber doof


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2014)

> Echt? Du konntest das absehen? bei der Diskussion? Willst du als Orakel anfangen? Spaß beiseite, was ist wischiwaschi, wenn wir die Drehpunktlage auf 1x optimieren, aber eine kleine feine Verschraubung für Umwerfer, Kettenführungen, Flaschenöffner etc. übrig lassen?



Sag bloß Du hast ein anderes Ergebnis erwartet? 
Sind aufgrund der 1x Optimierung denn Nachteile für 2x zu erwarten?


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich wette da lesen jetzt einige Flaschenhalter


erst habe ich gelacht, aber dann habe ich nochmal drüber nachgedacht-> genial!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

ich frage nochmal nach: ab welcher stückzahl rechnen sich die kosten? könnt ihr das bereits überschauen? was war nochmal der angepeilte preis für einen rahmen? 1200€?


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sag bloß Du hast ein anderes Ergebnis erwartet?
> Sind aufgrund der 1x Optimierung denn Nachteile für 2x zu erwarten?


ja, in ähnlich geringem Ausmaß wie umgekehrt bisher.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> die Chance lebt. also ich bin kunde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich wünsch mir:
> 
> ...


blödsinn ist ok, aber albern sind wir nicht ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Ottonormalbiker spielt bei dem ICB 2 keine Rolle. Der geht in den FXXL, guckt das ICB 1 mal an, meint wow und lässst sich dann vom Verkäufer nen 3 Größen zu großen 29er andrehen, weil der grade im Angebot ist.


Aber nicht wegen der Laufradgröße, sondern weil die Verkäufer bei FXXL auf Provisionsbasis arbeiten


----------



## vitaminc (29. Juli 2014)

> ja, in ähnlich geringem Ausmaß wie umgekehrt bisher.


d.h. die kleine Verschraubung war so oder so geplant, wenn 1x11 als Sieger hervorgeht, was jetzt so eingetreten ist. Ich muss das hier irgendwo überlesen haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Preis nicht so wichtig? Kannst ja mal in Lübbrechtsen nach nem Maßrahmen fragen. Da sollten dir eigentlich nahzu alle Wünsche erfüllt werden können.



meine traumräder hab ich ja. über ein sc-v10 tät ich mich zwar freuen. hab aber momentan einfach nicht das Geld dazu. ich hab racebikes, am, Enduro und ein fatbike. also nicht, dass ich nicht für neues aufgeschlossen wäre. und wenn mir ein rahmen sehr gut gefällt, dann kann es schon sein, dass meine Vernunft manchmal pause macht. oder hat.

ist halt schon auffällig, dass neue Standards von der Industrie ausgetüftelt werden. ist ja noch nichts schlechtes. aber nicht nur einmal kommt man dann - nach der großen marketingmaschinerie - drauf, dass es vielleicht doch nicht so die superlösung war. und dann verschwindet diese ach so tolle Errungenschaft auf einmal ganz sang- und klanglos.

bin ja echt gespannt, welche "lebens"Zeiten die jetzigen Entwicklungen haben. wirklich ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ich frage nochmal nach: ab welcher stückzahl rechnen sich die kosten? könnt ihr das bereits überschauen? was war nochmal der angepeilte preis für einen rahmen? 1200€?


von welchen Kosten reden wir? Grundsätzlich: es gibt günstigere und effektivere Methoden einen Rahmen zu entwickeln, als es mit einer wild gewordenen Herde zu tun. Aber: jede Marke und jedes Produkt hat seine Argumente, nicht immer müssen diese rational oder logisch erklärbar sein, dafür gibt es in der Bikewelt genügend Beispiele. unseres ist die Abstimmung mit Euch. Und nein, verhungern werden wir nicht. Ausser Stefan vielleicht, der steckt alles in seinen Van und Dosenbier...


----------



## tobsinger (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Echt? Du konntest das absehen? bei der Diskussion? Willst du als Orakel anfangen? Spaß beiseite, was ist wischiwaschi, wenn wir die Drehpunktlage auf 1x optimieren, aber eine kleine feine Verschraubung für Umwerfer, Kettenführungen, Flaschenöffner etc. übrig lassen?



Finde ich absolut konsequent: die mehrheit will 1x11, also wird die kinematik auf dies optimiert, mit der option sich einen umwerfer dranzuschrauben und vielleicht eine weniger optimale kinematik zu haben. Warum soll es anderrum sein? 
Muss man jetzt auch nicht überbewerten, nur weils nicht optimal ist, wirds nicht gleich zum sofa, geschweige denn, dass es überhaupt ein nachteil ist, wenn man einen dämpfer mit 3 stufen druckstufe fährt a la m+ o.ä.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Finde ich absolut konsequent: die mehrheit will 1x11, also wird die kinematik auf dies optimiert, mit der option sich einen umwerfer dranzuschrauben und vielleicht eine weniger optimale kinematik zu haben. Warum soll es anderrum sein?
> Muss man jetzt auch nicht überbewerten, nur weils nicht optimal ist, wirds nicht gleich zum sofa, geschweige denn, dass es überhaupt ein nachteil ist, wenn man einen dämpfer mit 3 stufen druckstufe fährt a la m+ o.ä.


ich würde wetten, dass kein mensch, wenn er es nicht hier gelesen hätte, den unterschied spüren würde!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Und nein, verhungern werden wir nicht. Ausser Stefan vielleicht, der steckt alles in seinen Van und Dosenbier...


Mann muss halt mal Prioritäten setzen! Und sechs Bier sind auch ne Mahlzeit. Außerdem scheint er ja bei der Bekleidung zu sparen und sich im Container zu bedienen. Wie wir letztens leider sehen durften.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich würde wetten, dass kein mensch, wenn er es nicht hier gelesen hätte, den unterschied spüren würde!


und andersrum sicher auch nicht


----------



## foreigner (29. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Finde ich absolut konsequent: die mehrheit will 1x11, also wird die kinematik auf dies optimiert, mit der option sich einen umwerfer dranzuschrauben und vielleicht eine weniger optimale kinematik zu haben. Warum soll es anderrum sein?
> Muss man jetzt auch nicht überbewerten, nur weils nicht optimal ist, wirds nicht gleich zum sofa, geschweige denn, dass es überhaupt ein nachteil ist, wenn man einen dämpfer mit 3 stufen druckstufe fährt a la m+ o.ä.



Absolute Zustimmung
So machen!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> I. von welchen Kosten reden wir?
> 
> II. Grundsätzlich: es gibt günstigere und effektivere Methoden einen Rahmen zu entwickeln, als es mit einer wild gewordenen Herde zu tun.



zu I.: kosten für entwicklung und herstellung. hatte ich aber weiter oben geschrieben.
zu II.: danke für die offene einschätzung.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

Wäre die Umfrage anders formuliert gewesen hätte es auch keine Socke interessiert und es wäre ganz einfach glatt gelaufen. 
Man hätte halt Fragen sollen was wir hier gerne hätten. 
1fach optimert mit geringen Nachteilen für die anderen Versionen die dann evtl 2 fach haben oder ob Auf 2Fach  optimiert wird mit geringen Nachteilen für 1fach.
Dazu logisch erklärt was in beiden Fällen Sachlage ist und das beide versionen möglich sind und auch umgesetzt werden.

Was den ganzen hickhack losgetreten hat War die Aussage komplett auf 1fach setzen zu wollen und 2 fach dann wegen minimaler GewichtsErsparnis und minimal steiferem hinterbau auszuschließen.

Wenn es ja jetzt so kommt das auf 1Fach optimert wird und 2 fach trotzdem möglich ist war der ganze thread unnötig.

Vielleicht schafft es alutech ja mit den Bike bekannter  zu werden und verkauft unerwartet viele bikes. Da macht es sicherlich Sinn auch die 2fach Fahrer zu bedienen, wären nach dem Ergebnis ja immerhin noch 40% der potenziellen Kunden.

Ich wünsche Ihnen auf jeden Fall das es ein Erfolg wird!

Und falls ich den Jungs mal über die Füße Laufe geb ich Einen aus. (Vielleicht komm ich ja dazu mal eins der bikes zu testen ;-) dsnn habt ihr ne Meinung von nem Hobbybiker und ich sehe ja was ihr da Auf die Beine gestellt habt und ob es mir taugt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich würde wetten, dass kein mensch, wenn er es nicht hier gelesen hätte, den unterschied spüren würde!



Kein Mensch würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, ich meine schon festgestellt zu haben, dass mein Rahmen auf dem 24er KB besser am Gas hängt, als am 36 KB. Und da hatte ich mir noch keine Gedanken über Kinematik gemacht. Aber tendenziell hast Du recht.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich würde wetten, dass kein mensch, wenn er es nicht hier gelesen hätte, den unterschied spüren würde!



Zumindest die wenigsten und der Großteil der Anderen nur wenn er geziehlte Tests macht.
Also einfach nicht mehr drüber Reden. Die Mehrheit hat entschieden für was es besser sein soll und fertig 

G.


----------



## Kharne (29. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aber nicht wegen der Laufradgröße, sondern weil die Verkäufer bei FXXL auf Provisionsbasis arbeiten



Ich würde eher sagen die arbeiten für 1200-1300€ netto und werden gegangen, wenn sie nicht genug Umsatz machen. Auf Provision will da keiner arbeiten und nen guten Verkäufer will in der Fahrradbranche niemand auf Provision bezahlen.


----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

eine Wortmeldung noch von mir - dann ist das Thema für mich abgeschlossen.

ich finde, das zb propain in vielerlei hinsicht in diesem zusammenhang als positives Beispiel dienen kann.

volle konfigurationsmöglichkeit, farben, dämpfer, lager. und das nur beim rahmen!!!


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zumindest die wenigsten und der Großteil der Anderen nur wenn er geziehlte Tests macht.
> Also einfach nicht mehr drüber Reden. Die Mehrheit hat entschieden für was es besser sein soll und fertig
> 
> G.


So siehts aus. An 11 Fach führt halt kein Weg vorbei!


----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... wild gewordenen Herde... verhungern werden wir nicht. Ausser Stefan vielleicht, der steckt alles in seinen Van und Dosenbier...


Wildgewordenes Herdentier, eine würdige Bezeichnung für den IBC-User. 
Ich spende die Flaschenhalteraufnahme für den Ingenieur (oder seinen Van, läuft der auch mit Dosenbier?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2014)

Interessante Entscheidung. Vorteil wird halt sein, daß der 2x10 Fahrer keinen Vergleich hat wie das Radl mit 1x11 gehen würde. Wie soll man da rausfinden, daß es schlechter läuft als 1x11 im Bereich Kinematik? DAS war ja bisher nie Thema, wenns ums Umrüsten geht, da gehts ja mehr um Gewicht, Optik und Schaltbarkeit/Geräuschentwicklung.
Außerdem ist den Ganzen 1x11 "Aufrüstern" ja auch nie aufgefallen, daß ihr Radl im Bezug auf Kinematik jetzt schlechter läuft.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> das nenn ich einen guten Kompromiss. es wird zwar auf einfach konstruiert. aber zweifach, oder auch dreifach, kann ich dann zwar dranschrauben. krieg dann aber - wahrscheinlich - nur Probleme mit der Kettenlinie oder mit dem reifen. wau ...



Die Kettenlinie hat gaaaanix damit zu tun.
Der einzige Effekt wird sein, dass sich der Hinterbau auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt noch stärker verhärtet... das wird einigen bergauf sogar ein positives Gefühl geben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich spende die Flaschenhalteraufnahme für den Ingenieur (oder seinen Van, läuft der auch mit Dosenbier?).


Laufen? Da ist die Kiste noch weit weg von. Der Ingenieur sitzt höchsten mit nem Dosenbier vor seinem Van und guckt wo sich das nächste Geldgrab versteckt 
Da isser ja


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> eine Wortmeldung noch von mir - dann ist das Thema für mich abgeschlossen.
> 
> ich finde, das zb propain in vielerlei hinsicht in diesem zusammenhang als positives Beispiel dienen kann.
> 
> volle konfigurationsmöglichkeit, farben, dämpfer, lager. und das nur beim rahmen!!!


@nuts : wenn User Werbung machen, bekommen wir dann auch Geld?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (29. Juli 2014)

Hatte zwar eigentlich auf 60:40 für 2x10 getippt, aber 40:60 überrascht mich auch nicht angesichts der Beeinflussung der Wählerschaft durch unseren Wahlleiter, @nuts.

Offensichtliche Beeinflussungen:

Vergleich mit 24/36 und 26/39 statt den handelsüblichen breitbandigen Kurbeln 22/36, 24/38 oder 26/40

Fehlerhaftes Balkendiagramm: 36:11 > 32:10, der Balken müsste oben länger sein
Ebenfalls Balkendiagramm: 39:11 ist deutlich(!) größer als 34/10 - es entspricht fast dem 36er Blatt an 1x11

Nochmal Balkendiagramm: Die Beschriftung der y-Achse ist kaputt - was ist 1:0 für eine Übersetzung? 

Fehlende Dokumentation: Wie sind die Werte zu interpretieren?
Das Diagramm hätte auf einer logarithmisch skalierten y-Achse gezeichnet werden müssen um visuelle Vergleichbarkeit zu ermöglichen.
@nuts: ich weiß nicht, ob das an mangelndem Wissen liegt oder Vorsatz war. Es hinterlässt auf jeden Fall einen schalen Beigeschmack. Ich würde mir für die Zukunft deutlich mehr Professionalität von deiner Seite wünschen. Dazu gehört auch, nachzufragen, wenn du zu wenig Ahnung hast, sei es über Schaltungen oder über Visualisierung.

Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich mit dem Ergebnis leben. Ohne die Korrektheit der Umfragewerte anzuerkennen: Die Interpretation und die gezogenen Konsequenzen sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Livanh (29. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Interessante Entscheidung. Vorteil wird halt sein, daß der 2x10 Fahrer keinen Vergleich hat wie das Radl mit 1x11 gehen würde. Wie soll man da rausfinden, daß es schlechter läuft als 1x11 im Bereich Kinematik? DAS war ja bisher nie Thema, wenns ums Umrüsten geht, da gehts ja mehr um Gewicht, Optik und Schaltbarkeit/Geräuschentwicklung.
> Außerdem ist den Ganzen 1x11 "Aufrüstern" ja auch nie aufgefallen, daß ihr Radl im Bezug auf Kinematik jetzt schlechter läuft.


natürlich fällt sowas auf, je nach rahmen halt mehr oder weniger.
nur weils beim einen rad weniger auffällt heissts nicht das es keiner merkt, und generell schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## Livanh (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hatte zwar eigentlich auf 60:40 für 2x10 getippt, aber 40:60 überrascht mich auch nicht angesichts der Beeinflussung der Wählerschaft durch unseren Wahlleiter, @nuts.
> 
> Offensichtliche Beeinflussungen:
> 
> ...



nuts, der alte schlingel.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hatte zwar eigentlich auf 60:40 für 2x10 getippt, aber 40:60 überrascht mich auch nicht angesichts der Beeinflussung der Wählerschaft durch unseren Wahlleiter, @nuts.
> 
> Offensichtliche Beeinflussungen:
> 
> ...


Langsam reicht es! die Frage war einfach oder zweifach, nichts weiter. Auch bei 1xXX wurden keine fünf Kettenblatt Kombinationen dargestellt, es ging lediglich um die Umwerferfrage. Diese ist nun absolut gütig geklärt, in Anbetracht der über 60 % Anti Umwerfer Wähler hätte die Entscheidung auch gut anders ausfallen können.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> d.h. die kleine Verschraubung war so oder so geplant, wenn 1x11 als Sieger hervorgeht, was jetzt so eingetreten ist. Ich muss das hier irgendwo überlesen haben..



Die war nicht fix geplant... wenn jetzt 80% für 1x11 gestimmt hätten, dann wäre die Umwerfer-Option rausgeflogen.
Die jetzige Entscheidung ist ein Kompromiss, der das Bike einer möglichst breiten Käuferschicht zugänglich machen soll.
Die Konsequenz sind geschätzte 100-150gr mehr am Rahmen (ich spinne aber gerade an einer Lösung, die die Verbindung der linken/rechten Seite des Hinterbaus hinter dem Sitzrohr ermöglicht, wenns klappt kommen wir evtl unter 100gr Mehrgewicht aus... mal schauen).
Eine weitere Konsequenz ist ein ca. 10mm höherer Drehpunkt... d.h. auf einem 22/24/26er Kettenblatt wird sich der Hinterbau etwas stärker verhärten als bei einem 30er oder 32er...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## jayzi (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Langsam reicht es! die Frage war einfach oder zweifach, nichts weiter. Auch bei 1xXX wurden keine fünf Kettenblatt Kombinationen dargestellt, es ging lediglich um die Umwerferfrage. Diese ist nun absolut gütig geklärt, in Anbetracht der über 60 % Anti Umwerfer Wähler hätte die Entscheidung auch gut anders ausfallen können.



Schon heftig, mit wieviel Energie hier Bösartigkeit und Sponsorenbeeinflussung unterstellt wird. Es geht ums Biken und den Spaß an der Freude. Das wird einem echt langsam vermiest...  Das Projekt könnte so krassgeil werden, aber das ewige Rumgemosere an Nichtigkeiten und oft an der Fragestellung vorbei ist kein bisschen hilfreich. Leider geht es so weiter im Thread zur Sattelklemmung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die war nicht fix geplant... wenn jetzt 80% für 1x11 gestimmt hätten, dann wäre die Umwerfer-Option rausgeflogen.
> Die jetzige Entscheidung ist ein Kompromiss, der das Bike einer möglichst breiten Käuferschicht zugänglich machen soll.
> Die Konsequenz sind geschätzte 100-150gr mehr am Rahmen (ich spinne aber gerade an einer Lösung, die die Verbindung der linken/rechten Seite des Hinterbaus hinter dem Sitzrohr ermöglicht, wenns klappt kommen wir evtl unter 100gr Mehrgewicht aus... mal schauen).
> Eine weitere Konsequenz ist ein ca. 10mm höherer Drehpunkt... d.h. auf einem 22/24/26er Kettenblatt wird sich der Hinterbau etwas stärker verhärten als bei einem 30er oder 32er...
> ...


Ich hab das genaue Problem immer noch nicht verstanden. Ich vermute, es geht darum, rechte und linke Seite der Schwinge torsionssteif miteinander zu verbinden. Wenn da jetzt eine ziemlich fette Hohlachse (30er oder mehr?) als Schwingenachse dient - könnte man dann nicht genau diese Achse als Verbindungselement benutzen? Zu wenig steif? Oder ist das fertigungstechnisch einfach nicht machbar?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Langsam reicht es! die Frage war einfach oder zweifach, nichts weiter. Auch bei 1xXX wurden keine fünf Kettenblatt Kombinationen dargestellt, es ging lediglich um die Umwerferfrage. Diese ist nun absolut gütig geklärt, in Anbetracht der über 60 % Anti Umwerfer Wähler hätte die Entscheidung auch gut anders ausfallen können.


Die Frage hätte halt lauten müssen:
"Sollen wir auf 1fach oder 2fach optimieren!? Wenn auf 1Fach optimert wird kann man aber immer noch 2 fach fahren!" 

Dann hättet ihr euch das ganze hier sparen können.
Aber ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hatte zwar eigentlich auf 60:40 für 2x10 getippt, aber 40:60 überrascht mich auch nicht angesichts der Beeinflussung der Wählerschaft durch unseren Wahlleiter, @nuts.
> 
> Offensichtliche Beeinflussungen:
> 
> ...



Ich versuche das mal, als Versuch konstruktive Kritik anzubringen, zu verbuchen.
Die 2fach Optionen machen auf mich den Eindruck als wäre sie zu einer besseren Vergleichbarkeit herangezogen worden. Z.B. jemand fährt vorne ein 22er Blatt und sieht nun hier das ein 28er der 1fach Option etwa dem 24er der 2fach Option entspricht kann er dadurch ableiten das er etwas kräftiger treten müsste. Gleiches in die andere Richtung. Warum du die y-Achse allerdings logarithmisch darstellen willst verstehe ich nicht. Normalerweise wird diese Darstellung verwendet wenn man große Zahlenwertunterschiede größer darstellen will da sonst die kleinen Zahlen runter fallen, z.B. 100 und 5000. Hier ging es aber darum kleine Unterschiede darzustellen, dabei hätte bestenfalls eine feinere Skalierung geholfen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

Die Hauptachse alleine reicht nicht für eine vernünfig steife Verbindung... da sowas wie die hässlichen Bananenschwingen á la Orange niemals mein CAD-System erblicken werden brauchen wir eine Art Dreieck. Dabei ist vor allem die Verbindung von der Dämpferverlängerung zum Yoke/Hauptdrehpunkt sehr Bauraumkritisch, da hier der Umwerfer sitzt. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir die Verbindung vor das Sitzrohr legen... ich versuche das aber im Moment mit einer extrem asymetrischen Lösung zu umgehen.

Ich lade gleich ein paar Bilder hoch, die zeigen wie viel Platz der Umwerfer einnimmt...


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Die Frage hätte halt lauten müssen:
> "Sollen wir auf 1fach oder 2fach optimieren!? Wenn auf 1Fach optimert wird kann man aber immer noch 2 fach fahren!"
> 
> Dann hättet ihr euch das ganze hier sparen können.
> Aber ich wiederhole mich...



Man könnte schlichtweg anders konstruieren wenn man nur einfach fährt und auf zweifach komplett verzichtet hätte. Darum ging es.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich hab das genaue Problem immer noch nicht verstanden. Ich vermute, es geht darum, rechte und linke Seite der Schwinge torsionssteif miteinander zu verbinden. Wenn da jetzt eine ziemlich fette Hohlachse (30er oder mehr?) als Schwingenachse dient - könnte man dann nicht genau diese Achse als Verbindungselement benutzen? Zu wenig steif? Oder ist das fertigungstechnisch einfach nicht machbar?


Auch wenn du eine 30er Achse im Drehpunkt hast solltest du die beiden Seiten des Hinterbaus untereinander nochmal verstreben. Sonst wird deine 30er Achse im Zweifel zum Torsionsstab...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder... ist leider noch ne ziemliche Baustelle. Aber ich denke man kann gut erkennen welche Konsequenzen der Umwerfer hat. Da wäre schön Platz gewesen für eine Verstrebung. Einige VPPs habe in diesem Bereich interesante Lösungen... mal schaun ob sich da eine Inspiration findet. Mir schwebt da was asymetrisches vor, ist aber verdammt knapp.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. Juli 2014)

Wichtig ist dabei, dass die Verstrebung beim Einfedern nicht ins Sitzrohr kracht... das macht die Sache so eng...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Man könnte schlichtweg anders konstruieren wenn man nur einfach fährt und auf zweifach komplett verzichtet hätte. Darum ging es.


Hätten dann  90% für einfach gestimmt 
Hätte man ja immer noch sagen können das man dann komplett darauf hin arbeitet. Auch so hätte man bekommen was man wollte.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das bei der Frage von mir die stimmen für 1fach noch mehr gewesen wären.
So gibt es in der Masse bestimnt einige die für 2fsch gestimmt haben um die Option auf 2fach zu halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (29. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ich versuche das mal als Versuch, konstruktive Kritik anzubringen, zu verbuchen. [...]
> Warum du die y-Achse allerdings logarithmisch darstellen willst verstehe ich nicht. Normalerweise wird diese Darstellung verwendet wenn man große Zahlenwertunterschiede größer darstellen will da sonst die kleinen Zahlen runter fallen, z.B. 100 und 5000. Hier ging es aber darum kleine Unterschiede darzustellen, dabei hätte bestenfalls eine feinere Skalierung geholfen.


Äh, ja, das war der Versuch, konstruktive Kritik anzubringen.

Große Zahlenbereiche sind sicher ein Anwendungsgebiet für logarithmische Achsen, das stimmt. Bei Übersetzungen macht man sich eine andere Eigenschaft zunutze: Hier hilft die logarithmische Achse, weil auf ihr gleiche Übersetzungssprünge in gleichen Abständen resultieren. Ich hab mal Beispiele geplottet, bei denen sofort klar wird, was ich meine (2x10, sorry ).


----------



## Livanh (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Äh, ja, das war der Versuch, konstruktive Kritik anzubringen.
> 
> Große Zahlenbereiche sind sicher ein Anwendungsgebiet für logarithmische Achsen, das stimmt. Bei Übersetzungen macht man sich eine andere Eigenschaft zunutze: Hier hilft die logarithmische Achse, weil auf ihr gleiche Übersetzungssprünge in gleichen Abständen resultieren. Ich hab mal Beispiele geplottet, bei denen sofort klar wird, was ich meine (2x10, sorry ).
> Anhang anzeigen 309300 Anhang anzeigen 309301



das ist für nicht so technik/mathe affine natürlich sehr klar und direkt ersichtlich.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2014)

Dank der Bilder raff ich jetzt wo die platzProbleme sind.
Mein Headline hat mit längeren Kettenstreben und nur 26" auch schon wenig Platz. 
So wird langsam einiges klar.

scheinbar alles nicht so einfach (Unwort des Jahres!?) Bei den eingelenkern.
Falls ich mich nicht irre gibt es bei anderen hinterbauten da deutlich weniger Probleme!?


----------



## Livanh (29. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> pics



gibts zufällig auch bilder von entwürfen ohne umwerfer ? rein aus interesse.


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Äh, ja, das war der Versuch, konstruktive Kritik anzubringen.
> 
> Große Zahlenbereiche sind sicher ein Anwendungsgebiet für logarithmische Achsen, das stimmt. Bei Übersetzungen macht man sich eine andere Eigenschaft zunutze: Hier hilft die logarithmische Achse, weil auf ihr gleiche Übersetzungssprünge in gleichen Abständen resultieren. Ich hab mal Beispiele geplottet, bei denen sofort klar wird, was ich meine (2x10, sorry ).
> Anhang anzeigen 309300 Anhang anzeigen 309301



Danke. Und wenn du diese konstruktive Kritik beim nächsten mal, am Anfang des Threads und nicht nach der Abstimmung, sachlich vorträgst wirst du mit Sicherheit Gehör finden.


----------



## slowbeat (29. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Vergleich mit 24/36 und 26/39 statt den handelsüblichen breitbandigen Kurbeln 22/36, 24/38 oder 26/40
> 
> Fehlerhaftes Balkendiagramm: 36:11 > 32:10, der Balken müsste oben länger sein
> Ebenfalls Balkendiagramm: 39:11 ist deutlich(!) größer als 34/10 - es entspricht fast dem 36er Blatt an 1x11
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (29. Juli 2014)

Jetzt stimmt die Mehrheit für eine Lösung ohne Umwerfer und dann kommt das dabei raus. Unglaublich. Falls man es immer allen Recht machen will, hat man am Ende einen Kompromiss und bestenfalls Mittelmaß.


----------



## H.B.O (30. Juli 2014)

wenn ich auf den bildern den umwerfer und seine konsequenzen nur sehe mus ich kotzen. war ein fluch bleibt ein fluch. @stefan.stark: bei meinem salsa horsethief haben sie es auch über extreme asymetrie gelöst, eigentlich ganz nett, platz für schlamm ist dann aber nicht mehr


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Livanh schrieb:


> gibts zufällig auch bilder von entwürfen ohne umwerfer ? rein aus interesse.



Morgen Abend habe ich hoffentlich einen Grobentwurf für den Hinterbau fertig... dann gibts frische Bilder


----------



## hnx (30. Juli 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Jetzt stimmt die Mehrheit für eine Lösung ohne Umwerfer und dann kommt das dabei raus. Unglaublich. Falls man es immer allen Recht machen will, hat man am Ende einen Kompromiss und bestenfalls Mittelmaß.


Wurde doch schon früh gesagt, daß eine kleine Mehrheit nicht reicht um einen Umwerfer komplett auszuschließen.


----------



## mpmarv (30. Juli 2014)

Ist schon etwas dazu gesagt worden, in wie weit sich die Preise von 1x11 zu 2x10 unterscheiden?
gering teurer, wesentlich teurer, exorbitant teurer, günstiger?


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

So und jetzt noch die Direktmountaufnahmen als Schelle ausführen und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> So und jetzt noch die Direktmountaufnahmen als Schelle ausführen und alle sind glücklich.


Wie soll das Kunststück denn klappen? Dazu müsste das Sitzrohr mittig auf dem Tretlagergehäuse stehen, dann dürfte das mit dem Einfedern aber wohl schwierig werden. Oder habich was übersehen?
Und was spricht gegen einen abnehmbaren Directmount? So spart man sich wenigstens das hin und her gedrehe beim Einstellen bis es endlich nicht mehr rasselt. Dran flanschen, Höhe einstellen, fertig.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie soll das Kunststück denn klappen? Dazu müsste das Sitzrohr mittig auf dem Tretlagergehäuse stehen, dann dürfte das mit dem Einfedern aber wohl schwierig werden. Oder habich was übersehen?
> Und was spricht gegen einen abnehmbaren Directmount? So spart man sich wenigstens das hin und her gedrehe beim Einstellen bis es endlich nicht mehr rasselt. Dran flanschen, Höhe einstellen, fertig.



Also wenn ich mir das so anschauen geht der Direktmount als Schelle auszuführen (Bild oben).
Man kann ja die "Optimummarkierung" auf dem Rahmen aufbringen. Der Vorteil ist, dass die X1 Leute ihre cleane Optik bekommen. Die 2x10 Leute müssen sich nicht mit einer vermurksten Direktmount rumärgern. Wenn die DM für 38 Zähne ausgelegt ist funktioniert ein 32 er Blatt nur mäßig. Ich bevorzuge ja immernoch Schellen 
Wenn man dazu noch die Zugführung verschließbar macht -> Perfekt.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder... ist leider noch ne ziemliche Baustelle. Aber ich denke man kann gut erkennen welche Konsequenzen der Umwerfer hat. Da wäre schön Platz gewesen für eine Verstrebung. Einige VPPs habe in diesem Bereich interesante Lösungen... mal schaun ob sich da eine Inspiration findet. Mir schwebt da was asymetrisches vor, ist aber verdammt knapp.


Haste schon mal überlegt, den umwerfer an der schwinge zu befestigen?
das sollte doch die Problematik mit der oberen Anbindung etwas entschärfen.


----------



## esmirald_h (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> So und jetzt noch die Direktmountaufnahmen als Schelle ausführen und alle sind glücklich.


siehe: http://www.bike24.de/p179722.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> siehe: http://www.bike24.de/p179722.html


passt in dem Fall nicht. Das geht nur mit Sitzrohren die für Umwerfer gedacht sind.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste schon mal überlegt, den umwerfer an der schwinge zu befestigen?
> das sollte doch die Problematik mit der oberen Anbindung etwas entschärfen.


Das habe ich schon viel früher erwähnt. Man kann einfach einen S3 Topsch
Siehe stümpferhafte Skizze:


----------



## Alpenstreicher (30. Juli 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 309302


Danke! Fast perfekt. Die y-Achse sollte logarithmisch sein. Die lineare Achse stellt die langen Gänge etwas zu positiv dar. Gleichzeitig gehen die Unterschiede bei den leichten Gängen etwas unter. Davon profitieren natürlich hauptsächlich die breitbandigen 2x10-Systeme, aber es geht ja darum, eine neutrale Darstellung zu haben 

Edit: Hab das mal geplottet und angehängt:


----------



## foreigner (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 309340
> Das habe ich schon viel früher erwähnt. Man kann einfach einen S3 Topsch
> Siehe stümpferhafte Skizze:


Das funktioniert bei etwas höherer Drehpunktslage (wie wir sie haben ) nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das so anschauen geht der Direktmount als Schelle auszuführen (Bild oben).
> Man kann ja die "Optimummarkierung" auf dem Rahmen aufbringen. Der Vorteil ist, dass die X1 Leute ihre cleane Optik bekommen. Die 2x10 Leute müssen sich nicht mit einer vermurksten Direktmount rumärgern. Wenn die DM für 38 Zähne ausgelegt ist funktioniert ein 32 er Blatt nur mäßig. Ich bevorzuge ja immernoch Schellen
> Wenn man dazu noch die Zugführung verschließbar macht -> Perfekt.


Gnääh, das mit dem lesen und verstehen klappt heute früh noch nicht so ganz bei mir. Jetzt hab ichs, und ja, das wäre vermutlich die beste Montagevariante. Gerade weil wir ja beim ICB 1.0 gelernt haben dass Schweißverzug bei einigen Fertigern in Taiwan nicht unbedingt die Ausnahme sondern eher die Regel darstellt...


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei etwas höherer Drehpunktslage (wie wir sie haben ) nicht.


Wie hoch ist die denn?

Mein Cannondale hat 6 cm da funktioniert es. Und auch ungefähr die selbe Position in Realation zum Tretlager


----------



## esmirald_h (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> passt in dem Fall nicht. Das geht nur mit Sitzrohren die für Umwerfer gedacht sind.


das war mir schon klar, es ging nur um ein Lösungsvorschlag.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste schon mal überlegt, den umwerfer an der schwinge zu befestigen?
> das sollte doch die Problematik mit der oberen Anbindung etwas entschärfen.



Moinsen,

daran habe ich auch gedacht, aber für meinen Geschmack ist der Drehpunkt zu weit vom Tretlager entfernt. Das führt dazu, dass der Umwerfer eine sehr große Relativbewegung machen würde. Vielleicht würde es funktionieren, aber ich habe kein gutes Gefühl bei dieser Lösung.
Deswegen und weil wir gerade mal 130mm Federweg haben bin ich auf einen Rahmen-festen Umwerfer gegangen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Das mit der Schelle ist eine feine Idee... fürs Funktionsmuster schaffen wir das nimmer, aber evtl. für die Serie!
Wichtig ist dann nur, dass wir überall das gleiche Sitzrohr-Offset haben, sonst müssten wir für jedes eine eigene Schelle machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (30. Juli 2014)

Wieviel Offset wäre den zu erwarten, für den Fall der Fälle. Könnte man da den die Schelle nicht so gestalten, das mehrere Positionen zur Verfügung stehen? Z.B. bei zwei Offset-Varianten zwei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## esmirald_h (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das mit der Schelle ist eine feine Idee... fürs Funktionsmuster schaffen wir das nimmer, aber evtl. für die Serie!
> Wichtig ist dann nur, dass wir überall das gleiche Sitzrohr-Offset haben, sonst müssten wir für jedes eine eigene Schelle machen.



Da hätte ich schon eine Idee wie man nur eine Schelle benötigt und diese stufenlos verstellbar ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

aktuell läuft die Sitzrohrachse um 36mm an der Tretlagerachse vorbei. Ich habe an anderen Stellen extra schon ein klein bissl Luft gelassen, damit das Offset für alle Größen funktioniert (hoffentlich... so weit bin ich noch nicht )


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> aktuell läuft die Sitzrohrachse um 36mm an der Tretlagerachse vorbei. Ich habe an anderen Stellen extra schon ein klein bissl Luft gelassen, damit das Offset für alle Größen funktioniert (hoffentlich... so weit bin ich noch nicht )


wie weit ist Lagermittelpunkt von Tretlagermittelpunkt entfernt? Ich kann dir sagen, dass 6 cm bei Cannondale perfekt funktionieren und das 150 mm.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Das sind 65mm, allerdings ist der Drehpunkt auch ein Stück nach vorne verschoben... ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es beim Cannondale aussieht, aber je weiter der Drehpunkt vom Umwerfer entfernt ist, desto mehr "hebt" er sich aus der spezifizierten Position.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das sind 65mm, allerdings ist der Drehpunkt auch ein Stück nach vorne verschoben... ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es beim Cannondale aussieht, aber je weiter der Drehpunkt vom Umwerfer entfernt ist, desto mehr "hebt" er sich aus der spezifizierten Position.


http://www.cannondale-parts.de/WebR...25/DA5B/304F/EDC1/C0A8/29B9/A423/DSCN5059.JPG
Dieses ding kommt in die Hauptlagerachse. Dadurch hat der Umwerfer nur eine leichte Drehbewegung ums Hauptlager.
http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...-Carbon-1-275-650B-enduro-mountain-bike04.jpg
hier erkennt man es etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Welches Cannondale-Modell isn das? Ich würde das gerne mal vergleichen...

Wäre schon cool, wenn wir die benötigte Verstrebung gleich für nen high direct mount nutzen könnten


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Welches Cannondale-Modell isn das? Ich würde das gerne mal vergleichen...
> 
> Wäre schon cool, wenn wir die benötigte Verstrebung gleich für nen high direct mount nutzen könnten


Das ist das Jekyll mit 150/160 mm

hier noch das News Bild
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1591056


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich finde diése S1/S3 DM-umwerfer auch deutlich praktischer für dieses Projekt. Die bauen nicht So hoch!
und damit sollte die Anbindung der sitzstreben deutlich leichter/steifer ausfallen.

und ob sich jetzt der umwerfer relativ zum kettenblatt oder die Kette sich im umwerfer mehr bewegt, kann uns (einfachfahrern) ja egal sein. Wir sind ja die Mehrheit ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

THX 
Der Drehpunkt beim Cannondale liegt deutlich weiter hinten... aber ich werde mir das noch mal ausgeiebig durch den Kopf gehen lassen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich finde diése S1/S3 DM-umwerfer auch deutlich praktischer für dieses Projekt. Die bauen nicht So hoch!
> und damit sollte die Anbindung der sitzstreben deutlich leichter/steifer ausfallen.
> 
> und ob sich jetzt der umwerfer relativ zum kettenblatt oder die Kette sich im umwerfer mehr bewegt, kann uns (einfachfahrern) ja egal sein. Wir sind ja die Mehrheit ;-)



Die sind leider total unpraktisch für uns, weil sie ziemlich weit nach hinten raus bauen (Konflikt mit dem Reifen). Und der Lagerabstand würde wieder radikal reduziert werden... da wir aber nur ein Lager haben zählt hier jeder Millimeter!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

habe es eben mal rausgemessen... bei uns würde sich das Blech der Umwerfers (im mittleren Bereich gemessen)beim Einfedern um ca. 15mm von den Kettenblättern weg bewegen. Das ist mir höchstwahrscheinlich zu viel für eine gute Schaltperformance und wahrscheinlich würde dann auch ständig die Kette runter fliegen.

Schade, der Gedanke hat mir gefallen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Zur Verdeutlichung:




Die angezeigten 52,86mm vergrößern sich auf über 69mm, wenn der Umwerfer mit einfedert. Das ist mir zu heftig...


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Zur Verdeutlichung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist es nicht möglich ein Adapterblech für die ICSG Aufnahme zu bauen?

BTW: Soso Solidworks nimmt der Herr  Sitz auch grad davon und versuche Millimeter zu finden


----------



## Fladder72 (30. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem Ur-Alt-Schätzchen hier schwenkt der Umwerfer auch mit und verändert den Abstand. Schalten tut's trotzdem. Die Kette wandert ja beim Einfedern mit nach oben.
Allerdings liegt bei mir das Schwingenlager leicht nach hinten versetzt und näher am Tretlager dran.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Solidworks ist unser bester Freund 

Das mit der ISCG-Aufnahme gibt es noch mal so einen Spaß. Habe grad festgestellt, dass sich das mit dem extrem weit außen angebrachten Yoke beißt...

... nächste Abstimmung: Wer kann am Trailbike auf eine ISCG verzichten?   

Nee, quatsch... das wird schon passend gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ist es nicht möglich ein Adapterblech für die ICSG Aufnahme zu bauen?
> 
> BTW: Soso Solidworks nimmt der Herr  Sitz auch grad davon und versuche Millimeter zu finden


An der Idee sind wir dran, bekommen evt auch prominente Hilfe aus der Branche.. mal schauen was dabei raus kommt


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ist es nicht möglich ein Adapterblech für die ICSG Aufnahme zu bauen?





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Solidworks ist unser bester Freund
> 
> Das mit der ISCG-Aufnahme gibt es noch mal so einen Spaß. Habe grad festgestellt, dass sich das mit dem extrem weit außen angebrachten Yoke beißt...
> 
> ...



Naja ich find die ISCG Aufnahme quatsch  Das einzige was ich bräuchte wär ein Rammschutz aber ich bin zu doof einen zu finden.


----------



## Nerve_CF (30. Juli 2014)

Wie ist denn das mit den Schaltzügen des Umwerfers? Sind die innenverlegt? Die XTR bekommt ja 2015 eine neue Zugführung nach vorne, die wahrscheinlich in den unteren Gruppen in den nächsten Jahren(?) ja auch kommen wird: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1601612?page=4&limit=20&in=set

Wisst Ihr da schon mehr? Ist von Eurer Seite dafür eine Lösung vorgesehen? Oder wäre das zu weit vorausgeplant?


----------



## PamA2013 (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Naja ich find die ISCG Aufnahme quatsch  Das einzige was ich bräuchte wär ein Rammschutz aber ich bin zu doof einen zu finden.



Sowas?
http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608042832475588631&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Sowas?
> http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608042832475588631&pid=15.1&P=0


http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/images/09151_1.jpg sowas aber nur der untere Teil. Ohne die Kettenführung.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Nerve_CF schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit den Schaltzügen des Umwerfers? Sind die innenverlegt? Die XTR bekommt ja 2015 eine neue Zugführung nach vorne, die wahrscheinlich in den unteren Gruppen in den nächsten Jahren(?) ja auch kommen wird: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1601612?page=4&limit=20&in=set
> 
> Wisst Ihr da schon mehr? Ist von Eurer Seite dafür eine Lösung vorgesehen? Oder wäre das zu weit vorausgeplant?




Ich check das noch mal, aber solange SRAM keine ähnliche Lösung anbietet macht es mMn keinen Sinn auf diesen Umwerfer zu gehen. Sonst bräuchten wir zwei Zugführungen...

Der Vorteil vom neuen XTR-Umwerfer ist vor allem die kompakte Bauweise die noch mal mehr Platz zum Reifen bietet. Das ist in unserem Fall aber nicht notwendig.

Greez,
Stefan

Sooo... ich bin erstmal off, muss saudringend an einem wichtigen Projekt arbeiten. Versuche heute Abend/Nacht wieder am Start zu sein und neue Updates am Funktionsmuster zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. Juli 2014)

Also ich fahr bei uns im Schwarzwald mit meinem Canyon Torque vorne 30 hinten 12/42 !
Komm damit überall hoch.
Kurbel damit auch am Gardasee alles hoch.
Insofern 1x11


----------



## XtremeHunter (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Naja ich find die ISCG Aufnahme quatsch  Das einzige was ich bräuchte wär ein Rammschutz aber ich bin zu doof einen zu finden.



Sowas sollte gehen: http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/Taco-for-32/30T-ISCG-05-7075-aluminum


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Sowas sollte gehen: http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/Taco-for-32/30T-ISCG-05-7075-aluminum



Geil Danke! Jetzt noch für 38 Zähne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (30. Juli 2014)

Das sollte ja kein Problem sein, so was passend Wasserstrahlschneiden zu lassen, wenn man halbwegs mit CAD Umgehen kann. Denke kaum, dass man da mehr als 30€ zahlt.


----------



## User85319 (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Geil Danke! Jetzt noch für 38 Zähne



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Chain-Guides/XCg-Chainguide.html

36, 40 oder 44


----------



## XtremeHunter (30. Juli 2014)

Oder so...


----------



## R.C. (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Geil Danke! Jetzt noch für 38 Zähne



http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/shop/#!/~/product/category=661403&id=2660671
http://www.blackspire.com/BRUISER


----------



## nuts (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die angezeigten 52,86mm vergrößern sich auf über 69mm, wenn der Umwerfer mit einfedert. Das ist mir zu heftig...



Im Falle eines Durchschlags. Da schaltet ja keiner. 

Weil a) Am GT Force der Umwerfer weiter weg schwingt 
und b) Die Umwerfer-Fraktion ohnehin die Minderheit darstellt (lt. Umfrage)

Finde ich, wir können den Umwerfer mit federn lassen und dafür unser Yoke leichter gestalten.

Außerdem: Ja, der Umwerfer bewegt sich vom Tretlager aus nach oben (größerer Abstand). Gleichzeitig bewegt er sich aber auch ab einem gewissen Punkt nach vorne, und damit wieder näher ans Kettenblatt ran, oder?


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Geil Danke!





nuts schrieb:


> Im Falle eines Durchschlags. Da schaltet ja keiner.
> 
> Weil a) Am GT Force der Umwerfer weiter weg schwingt
> und b) Die Umwerfer-Fraktion ohnehin die Minderheit darstellt (lt. Umfrage)
> ...


Man kann ja die Umwerfer Optimalstellung auf dem Sag legen!
Schon ist es weniger problematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (30. Juli 2014)

ich wollte grad schreiben, auf den Sagpunkt optimieren.
Das Problem ist aber dass man ihn dann nicht ordentlich eigestelt bekommt im Radständer.


----------



## nuts (30. Juli 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hatte zwar eigentlich auf 60:40 für 2x10 getippt, aber 40:60 überrascht mich auch nicht angesichts der Beeinflussung der Wählerschaft durch unseren Wahlleiter, @nuts.
> 
> Offensichtliche Beeinflussungen:
> 
> ...



Hier sind die geplotteten Werte:

0,666666667 0,714285714 0,761904762 0,80952381 0,666666667 0,722222222
2,8 3 3,2 3,4   3,27 3,5

Dass Aufgrund der nicht infinitesimalen Linienstärke einer sichtbaren Linie nah beinander liegende Werte nicht differenziert werden können, ist natürlich ärgerlich und der Realität geschuldet. Ein Unterschied von 4,27 % ist - auf einer Skala, die insgesamt ungefähr 600 % zeigen soll, für das menschliche Auge wohl nicht wahrzunehmen. Ein Unterschied von 2,27 % erst recht nicht.

1:0 heißt: Eine Kurbelumdrehung führt zu keiner Umdrehung des Hinterrades. Leicht erreichbar durch ein unendlich großes Ritzel hinten oder ein Kettenblatt mit 0 Zähnen. Fast verwunderlich, dass keiner der Balken diesen Punkt erreicht. Das sowohl textlich als auch grafisch eine Interpretation des dargestellten Diagramms erfolgte, kann natürlich auch als fehlende Dokumentation gesehen werden.

Ich würde mir wünschen, das Diagramm nächstes mal genauer anzuschauen und den Text zu lesen, sowie Verständnis und ein Gespür für die relevante Informationstiefe und dafür notwendige Abstraktionen zu entwickeln.


----------



## hnx (30. Juli 2014)

Was ist mit dem ersten Punkt? Warum wurde nicht 22/36 oder 24/38 bei der Bandbreite in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## nuts (30. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem ersten Punkt? Warum wurde nicht 22/36 oder 24/38 bei der Bandbreite in Betracht gezogen?


Ah.

weil ich auf die Homepage eines großes Anbieters von Kurbeln mit 2 Kettenblättern gegangen bin, und mir dort angeschaut habe, was die anbieten. Und da stand z.B. :_ 2X10- und 3X10-, 26-39-, 28-42- und 22-33-44-Übersetzung _ - Weil die letzten beiden für uns eindeutig nicht sinnvoll sind, habe ich noch eine kürzere dazu genommen, damit nicht nur eine 2X10 Option im Raum steht. 

Bei Shimano gibt es 24/38, sehe ich gerade. Da hätte ich wohl zwischen Sram 2X10 oder Shimano 2X10 unterscheiden müssen, mein Fehler.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juli 2014)

Oh man, können wir das thema jetzt nicht mal lassen!
is durch!


----------



## hnx (30. Juli 2014)

Das ist aber sehr selektiv, zumal bei diesem großen Kurbelhersteller auch steht "Erhältliche Übersetzungsverhältnisse2X10: 26-22, 38-24, 39-26 or 42-28".

Welcher Komplettbikehersteller verbaut denn diese 12z/13z Übersetzungen?


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark

Mal noch was konstruktives, hoffentlich ;-)

bei dieser Tasche für den umwerfer hätte ich einige Bauchschmerzen (wenn ich den Nutzen wollte)
wenn sich dahinter mal Dreck oder nen Stein verirrt, ist das mit dem schaltkomfort so eine Sache...

ich sag ja immer "nur ärger mit den Teilen"


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Juli 2014)

Wollte auch fragen wann sram 24/38 ausm Sortiment genommen hat.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Man kann ja die Umwerfer Optimalstellung auf dem Sag legen!
> Schon ist es weniger problematisch.



Das geht leider nicht, weil der Umwerfer im ausgefederten Zustand die Kettenblätter abfräsen würde... der sitzt ja normalerweise nur 1-3mm über dem großen Kettenblatt und würde dann rein schwenken.

... alles schon ausprobiert


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das geht leider nicht, weil der Umwerfer im ausgefederten Zustand die Kettenblätter abfräsen würde... der sitzt ja normalerweise nur 1-3mm über dem großen Kettenblatt und würde dann rein schwenken.
> 
> ... alles schon ausprobiert


Nicht bedacht. Hast recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## analoguepascal (30. Juli 2014)

also mal im ernst...aber trails gehen nicht nur bergab für mich...es geht auch bergauf...und bei 130 mm federweg sollte man nicht von einem "enduro"- geschweige denn "downhill"- trailbike ausgehen...und 1x11 find ich recht dürftig für technische anstiege so wie ich die erfahrung gemacht hab...2x10 sollte es schon sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> also mal im ernst...aber trails gehen nicht nur bergab für mich...es geht auch bergauf...und bei 130 mm federweg sollte man nicht von einem "enduro"- geschweige denn "downhill"- trailbike ausgehen...und 1x11 find ich recht dürftig für technische anstiege so wie ich die erfahrung gemacht hab...2x10 sollte es schon sein


Es wird dich ja auch keiner dran hindern 2-Fach zu fahren. Dachte die Diskussion wär seit gestern Abend erledigt.


----------



## TREK_er (30. Juli 2014)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> also mal im ernst...aber trails gehen nicht nur bergab für mich...es geht auch bergauf...und bei 130 mm federweg sollte man nicht von einem "enduro"- geschweige denn "downhill"- trailbike ausgehen...und 1x11 find ich recht dürftig für technische anstiege so wie ich die erfahrung gemacht hab...2x10 sollte es schon sein



Die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer und somit 2x10 zu fahren soll doch möglich sein.
Somit kann doch jeder fahren was er will...
Wenn das Bike am Ende meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, werd ich auch mal 1x11 testen. Wenns mir dann doch nicht taugt, kommt ne 2x10 drauf und alles ist in Butter.
Was will man mehr.
@ Lt.AnimalMother war ich wohl zu langsam 

Gruß


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es wird dich ja auch keiner dran hindern 2-Fach zu fahren. Dachte die Diskussion wär seit gestern Abend erledigt.



Der ein oder andere hat den Eingangspost inkl der Überschrift wohl nicht gelesen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer und somit 2x10 zu fahren soll doch möglich sein.
> Somit kann doch jeder fahren was er will...
> Wenn das Bike am Ende meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, werd ich auch mal 1x11 testen. Wenns mir dann doch nicht taugt, kommt ne 2x10 drauf und alles ist in Butter.
> Was will man mehr.
> ...


Vor allem ist es für Komplettbikekäufer doch eigentlich fast nen Traum. Sie können erstmal 1x11 Resten ob es ihnen reicht, und wenn nicht wechseln sie halt nach ein paar Fahrten auf z.B. ne SLX und verticken die 1x11 wieder. Dabei kann man bei den Aftermarketpreisen wahrscheinlich noch Gewinn machen.

Das setzt allerdings natürlich voraus dass es einen LRS von z.B. DT bekommt bei dem der Freilauf wechselbar ist!


----------



## TREK_er (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es wird dich ja auch keiner dran hindern 2-Fach zu fahren. Dachte die Diskussion wär seit gestern Abend erledigt.





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es für Komplettbikekäufer doch eigentlich fast nen Traum. Sie können erstmal 1x11 Resten ob es ihnen reicht, und wenn nicht wechseln sie halt nach ein paar Fahrten auf z.B. ne SLX und verticken die 1x11 wieder. Dabei kann man bei den Aftermarketpreisen wahrscheinlich noch Gewinn machen.
> 
> Das setzt allerdings natürlich voraus dass es einen LRS von z.B. DT bekommt bei dem der Freilauf wechselbar ist!



So war mein Plan, wenn mir 1x11 nicht gefällt bzw. reicht.
Ein LRS mit wechselbarem Freilaufkörper sollte schon drin sein! Sonst hätten wir uns ja fast die Umfrage sparen können.


----------



## nuts (30. Juli 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> So war mein Plan, wenn mir 1x11 nicht gefällt bzw. reicht.
> Ein LRS mit wechselbarem Freilaufkörper sollte schon drin sein! Sonst hätten wir uns ja fast die Umfrage sparen können.



Glaub da gibt's kaum welche. Also mir fällt kein LRS für 1x11 ein, bei dem man nicht den Freilaufkörper tauschen kann.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

never mind


----------



## RedSKull (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es für Komplettbikekäufer doch eigentlich fast nen Traum. Sie können erstmal 1x11 Resten ob es ihnen reicht, und wenn nicht wechseln sie halt nach ein paar Fahrten auf z.B. ne SLX und verticken die 1x11 wieder. Dabei kann man bei den Aftermarketpreisen wahrscheinlich noch Gewinn machen.
> 
> Das setzt allerdings natürlich voraus dass es einen LRS von z.B. DT bekommt bei dem der Freilauf wechselbar ist!



Oder 2x11 fahren, boah ey.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn du in XTR investieren willst auch das. Aber da die meisten über die Kosten von 1x11 schon stöhnen hielt ich dass doch für ein eher unwahrscheinliches Szenario


----------



## Alpenstreicher (31. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier sind die geplotteten Werte:
> 
> 0,666666667 0,714285714 0,761904762 0,80952381 0,666666667 0,722222222
> 2,8 3 3,2 3,4   3,27 3,5
> ...



Die numerischen Werte sind korrekt, der Plot ist falsch. Die 3,5 hättest du besser auf 3 oder sogar 4 signifikante Ziffern gerundet: So 'ne winzige verlorene 0.05 macht im Originalbild 7 Pixel aus! Beim Bild in Artikelgröße sinds dann wohl "nur" noch 4. (Zumal der 24/36-Balken oben kürzer ist, obwohl er länger sein müsste als der 1x11/32-Balken. Kürzer darzustellen hat ja auch ohne Probleme geklappt.)

Auch diese Unterschiede von 4.27% bzw. 2.27% sind sehr gut wahrnehmbar; konkret entsprechen sie bis zu 20 Pixeln. Wieviel das tatsächlich ausmacht sieht man sehr gut im Plot von slowbeat.

Wenn ich mir das Diagramm noch genauer ansehe, finde ich auch die Ursache des Fehlers: die 1x11-Balken sind allesamt oben _viel_ zu hoch. Der 28er Balken sollte oben bei 2.8 liegen, zeigt aber eine 3,4 oder sowas ähnliches. Der 34er Balken sollte bei 3,4 liegen, zeigt aber tatsächlich etwa 4,0. Die Balken für 2x10-Antriebe sind übrigens auch zu hoch, nur halt weniger extrem.

Zum Thema relevante Informationstiefe will ich dich mal aus deinem Artikel zitieren: "Dass man überhaupt inzwischen über ein Weglassen der Umwerfer-Aufnahme diskutieren kann, liegt natürlich auch an 1X11, die Kettenschaltung mit einem Kettenblatt mit der bisher größten Übersetzungsbandbreite, die allerdings immer noch kleiner ist, als bei Kettenschaltungen mit 2 Kettenblättern und Umwerfer. Wie groß der Unterschied ist, zeigt diese Grafik". Dem Text entnehme ich, dass die Übersetzungsbandbreite auch nach deinem Gespür zur "relevanten Informationstiefe" gehört. Nur zeigt halt leider die Grafik alles mögliche, aber bestimmt nicht den Unterschied zwischen 1x11 und 2x10, weshalb die gewählte "Abstraktion" ziemlicher Mist ist.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2014)

So, ich denke mal, das Thema kann geschlossen werden. Ergebnis steht und offensichtlich wird es auch von 99% der Wähler getragen. Sollte ich Nachkommastellen vergessen haben, möge man es mir verzeihen.


----------



## Scili (31. Juli 2014)

Gabs ne Möglichkeit, es nicht mitzutragen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Gabs ne Möglichkeit, es nicht mitzutragen?



Mit dem Klassiker "Ich bin raus hier" z.B.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Alutechler,

blöde Frage: Denkt ihr, dass ihr durch solche Entscheidungen mehr Kunden aus der Mehrheitsfraktion gewinnt, als ihr aus der Minderheitsfraktion verliert?

wenn man nur 20 % an Kunden wegen dieser Entscheidung verliert, ist das .... naja brauch ich keinem Erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Gabs ne Möglichkeit, es nicht mitzutragen?


Nun, ja die sonst übliche Bekundungen "ich bin raus, Neuwahl, das ist ja alles gekauft" hielten sich in Grenzen. Da wir nicht über Schlägertrupps oder ähnlich imposante Meinungsbildner verfügen, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Ergebnis (Optimierung auf einfach aber mit Umwerferoption)  in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...Da wir nicht über Schlägertrupps oder ähnlich imposante Meinungsbildner verfügen...



Gut, günstig, wirkungsvoll!


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hallo Alutechler,
> 
> blöde Frage: Denkt ihr, dass ihr durch solche Entscheidungen mehr Kunden aus der Mehrheitsfraktion gewinnt, als ihr aus der Minderheitsfraktion verliert?
> 
> wenn man nur 20 % an Kunden wegen dieser Entscheidung verliert, ist das .... naja brauch ich keinem Erklären.



Verstehe ich nicht! Es geht ja nicht darum Kunden zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren. Wenn sich 40% eine Umwerferoption wünschen, sollte man diese beachten. Meiner Meinung nach, wünschen sich von diesen 40% Optionswählern aber nicht 100% den Umwerfer, sondern nur die Möglichkeit, diesen bei Bedarf montieren zu können. Ist vielleicht eine typisch deutsche Denkweise "was ich hab, das hab ich" aber so ist es halt. 
Da aber alles andere auf 1xXX optimiert wird, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum sich jetzt die Abstimmungsgewinner gegen die Entscheidung stellen sollten. Am Ende gewinnen aber vermutlich beide Seiten, denn durch die Optimierung auf ein Kettenblatt mit ca. 30-32 Zähnen, verbessern sich auch die Eigenschaften für die fleißigen Erklimmer endloser Schotterrampen mit 2x10 Ausstattung. 
Für mich liegt der Gewinn der Abstimmung und auch ein echtes Kaufargument für das ICB2.0 darin, dass das Verhältnis von erster Wahl (1xXX) zu Option (2xXX) umgedreht wurde und damit erstmals dem Zeitgeist entspricht. Natürlich gibt es Fahrräder, die komplett auf 1x11 setzen, diese liegen aber meist in einem anderen Preissegment und sind auch vom Einsatzgebiet viel spezieller als unser Projektbike.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Juli 2014)

achso, hab ich das nicht richtig gelesen?

dachte die abstimmung war jetzt kontra umwerfer?

ich les nochmal... 

edit: sorry, hatte nur die graphik gesehen und mir den rest gedacht.

war zu kurz gedacht!
meine aussage von oben macht dann keinen sinn!


----------



## alf2013 (31. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nun, ja die sonst übliche Bekundungen "ich bin raus, Neuwahl, das ist ja alles gekauft" hielten sich in Grenzen. Da wir nicht über Schlägertrupps oder ähnlich imposante Meinungsbildner verfügen, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Ergebnis (Optimierung auf einfach aber mit Umwerferoption)  in Ordnung ist.



net bös sein, aber das ist eine ziemliche verarsche. wenn dir dieses wort zu extrem ist, kannst es ja auch meinetwegen veräppeln nennen.

du hast gesagt, dass der rahmen auf ein kettenblatt vorne optimiert ist. ergo bedeutet das, wenn ich einen umwerfer montiere, ist es nicht ganz optimal. weil dranschrauben kann ich ja bald was. das wieder bedeutet, wenn ich mit dem rad zweifach fahre, ist es eben nicht ganz perfekt ...

nur so als gedankenanstoß: glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sich ein potentieller kunde ein rad kauft, wo schon im Vorfeld feststeht, dass er mit Nachteilen (mögen sie auch noch so klein sein) rechnen muß ... (deine worte...)


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> net bös sein, aber das ist eine ziemliche verarsche. wenn dir dieses wort zu extrem ist, kannst es ja auch meinetwegen veräppeln nennen.
> 
> du hast gesagt, dass der rahmen auf ein kettenblatt vorne optimiert ist. ergo bedeutet das, wenn ich einen umwerfer montiere, ist es nicht ganz optimal. weil dranschrauben kann ich ja bald was. das wieder bedeutet, wenn ich mit dem rad zweifach fahre, ist es eben nicht ganz perfekt ...
> 
> nur so als gedankenanstoß: glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sich ein potentieller kunde ein rad kauft, wo schon im Vorfeld feststeht, dass er mit Nachteilen (mögen sie auch noch so klein sein) rechnen muß ... (deine worte...)


wie lief es denn bisher mit all den 1xXX Fahrern, die jetzt die Mehrheit (in dieser Abstimmung) bilden? Außerdem kann die die Auslegung für einige 2xXX auch echte Vorzüge haben...


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> achso, hab ich das nicht richtig gelesen?
> 
> dachte die abstimmung war jetzt kontra umwerfer?
> 
> ...


für manche schon ;-)


----------



## alf2013 (31. Juli 2014)

welche Mehrheit. die mehrheit in der umfrage. oder die mehrheit der biker. wieviele leute waren bei der Umfrage. und wieviele Radfahrer gibt es in deutschland, österreich und der schweiz (ich nehm mal an, das sind die Absatzgebiete)

die 1x Fahrer schreien jetzt halt am lautesten. nur weil sich die anderen nicht melden, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt.

aber das ist halt in der heutigen zeit ein weitverbreitetes Phänomen. immer schön die bedienen, die laut schreien ...
(irgendwann wird uns das fürchterlich weh tun. aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema)


----------



## Fladder72 (31. Juli 2014)

@alf2013
Kompromisse machst du immer. Z.B. abgstufte Rahmengrößen. Wenn du da nicht an irgendeiner noch so kleinen Stelle einen Nachteil haben möchtest, kaufst du dir einen auf dich abgestimmten Rahmen nur bei einem guten Rahmenbauer in Einzelanfertigung. Was das kostet, ist klar...


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Juli 2014)

Ich bekomm spontan Kopfschmerzen bei so manchen Beitrag hier. 
Der Versuch, die Wünsche beider Wählergruppen zu berücksichtigen, scheint mir hier sehr gelungen. Kann natürlich “nur“ ein Kompromiss bei rauskommen, der in diesen Fall aber für beide Seiten sehr akzeptabel ist, zumindest meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.
100% für alle geht nicht, das sollte sich jedem logisch erschließen...

EDIT: zu langsam am Handy.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Juli 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> welche Mehrheit. die mehrheit in der umfrage. oder die mehrheit der biker. wieviele leute waren bei der Umfrage. und wieviele Radfahrer gibt es in deutschland, österreich und der schweiz (ich nehm mal an, das sind die Absatzgebiete)
> 
> die 1x Fahrer schreien jetzt halt am lautesten. nur weil sich die anderen nicht melden, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt.
> 
> ...



Es wird doch die Option auf 2-fach geben. Es haben sich ca. 1700 Leute daran beteiligt (steht auf der ersten Seite).


----------



## superturbo (31. Juli 2014)

Mann oh Mann, so ein Forum ist echt "der Kunde aus der Hölle" ... Experten in allen Bereichen. 

Von mir mal ein dickes Dankeschön an die Macher! 
Ihr braucht echt starke Nerven und da ihr von allen Seiten Kloppe bekommt, macht ihr euren Job wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht ...


----------



## hnx (31. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wie lief es denn bisher mit all den 1xXX Fahrern, die jetzt die Mehrheit (in dieser Abstimmung) bilden? Außerdem kann die die Auslegung für einige 2xXX auch echte Vorzüge haben...


In den Medien (auch den eigentlich neutralen) wurde nirgends auch nur an einer Stelle bisher erwähnt, daß ein Umrüsten auf XX1 o.ä. Nachteile in der Kinematik bringt, da die Rahmen auf Verwendung mit Umwerfer konzipiert sind. Stattdessen wurde die Gewichtsersparnis, weniger Hebel und einfachere Bedienung in den Himmel gelobt.
Wenn man was nicht weiß kann man sich auch nicht dran stören. 

Ihr seid quasi die Ersten, die offen ansprechen, daß ein Umbau auch Nachteile hat (abgesehen von der Bandbreite).


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> In den Medien (auch den eigentlich neutralen) wurde nirgends auch nur an einer Stelle bisher erwähnt, daß ein Umrüsten auf XX1 o.ä. Nachteile in der Kinematik bringt, da die Rahmen auf Verwendung mit Umwerfer konzipiert sind. Stattdessen wurde die Gewichtsersparnis, weniger Hebel und einfachere Bedienung in den Himmel gelobt.
> Wenn man was nicht weiß kann man sich auch nicht dran stören.
> 
> Ihr seid quasi die Ersten, die offen ansprechen, daß ein Umbau auch Nachteile hat (abgesehen von der Bandbreite).


Mag sein, aber das zeigt ja nur, wie marginal dieser Unterschied ist! Ich habe beim Umbau meiner Fanes keine negativen Aspekte feststellen können, allerdings werden die Bikes, die konsequent auf 1xXX ausgelegt wurden, in der Presse aktuell ganz schön gefeiert. Da oftmals der "Vorwärtsdrang" gelobt wurde, mag es wohl doch Einfluß auf die Performance haben...


----------



## alf2013 (31. Juli 2014)

aber wenn der vorwärtsdrang von einem furz-Generator stammen würde, viele "ichwilldochimmernurdasneuesteweildanndasbeste"Fetischisten würden auch das glauben. und dann nur mehr kohl und Sauerkraut essen.

und solange nicht 26iger, 27iger und 29iger MITeinander verglichen werden - auch mit unterschiedlichen antriebskonfigurationen - ist dieses ganze marketingblabla für den eimer.

das neue ist doch immer das sensationellste. frag mich grad, warum ich mir die Fahrräder länger wie ein jahr aufhebe ...

PS: und wenn eh kein unterschied zwischen 1-fach und 2-fach zu bemerken sind, warum soll ich dann einfach nehmen. keine Vorteil, 1 Nachteil = vieeel teurer


----------



## Fladder72 (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn sich jetzt jemand noch an möglichen Einflüssen des gewählten Drehpuntes auf die Schaltbarkeit per Umwerfer beschwert, dem sei gesagt, dass es immer zu Verschiebungen im Abstand kommen wird oder die Kette nicht im optimalen Winkel durchläuft.
Mal mehr, mal weniger, je nach Kinematik. Ausnahme sind da nur Konzepte mit Antriebschwinge oder vielleicht Lösungen mit Drehpunkten um die Innenlagerachse. Aber auch da müsste der Umwerfer idealerweise mitschwenken...
Wem das zu viel ist, der sollte vielleicht Hardtail fahren...


----------



## felixh. (31. Juli 2014)

Also das Ergebnis finde ich okay - aber so hinzustellen dass man den Unterschied nicht merken würde -ich weiß nicht.


Eher ärgert mich, dass es kein 2x10 mit 10-36 oder 10-34 Kassette gibt. Der einzige Grund warum ich 1x11 auch nur überlege ist, dass ich dann vorne ein kleineres Blatt fahren kann - also weniger Gefahr wo aufzustzen - bzw man halt das ganze Bike sagen wir 3 bis 4mm tiefer bauen kann ohne Mehrgefahr wo aufzustezn - und das merkt man halt (klar bergauf bringt das wenig das kleinere Blatt).
Mein Optimum wäre vorne 20/32 und hinten 10-34, 10fach (und halt bezahlbare 10-34 Kassette auf XT Niveau). Damit hätte man dann wenig Gefahr wo aufzusetzen, und könnte gleichzeitig einen relativ kurzes Schaltwerk fahren, das noch dazu recht weit weg vom Boden ist - also weniger Gefahr das Schaltwerk zu zerstören. Und gleichzeitig genug Bandbreite. Für die denen das nicht reicht wäre dann halt 22-36 Kurbel und 10-34 oder 10-36 Kassette. Ich glaub gäbe es 10-3X 10fach Kassetten, dann wäre 1x11 lange nicht so stark bzw halt wirklich nur für Racer interessant.


Bezüglich Optimierung und man bekäme davon nichts mit. Wer mal auf älteren Dave Weagle Bikes (Sunday oder 6Point / 7 Point) saß - der wird das sofort gemerkt haben. Die waren da wahnsinnig anfällig. Sprich beim Sunday ein 28er Blatt montiert - und das Bike war nicht mehr vernünftig tretbar. Sprich ein Sunday als Enduro zu entfremden war ziemlich sinnlos. Beim 6Point / 7Point merkt man im stehen sofort dass es sich auf dem kleinen Blatt nicht treten lässst. Da wippt die Fuhre umadum dass es keinen Spaß macht. Im stehen auf dem großen Blatt lässt es sich dagegen gut treten - weils dafür optimiert wurde. Klar bei einem Viergelenker wird mans kaum merken - da gibts aber halt auch wenig Optimierungspotenzial auf die Kettenblattgröße hin im Vergleich.

(man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, okay das liegt daran das Dave in Foren ziemlich viel Interna und Diagramme veröffentlich hat zu den Rahmen, und wohl die ersten Rahmen waren wo Wörter wie Anti-Squat und Co. Mainstream wurden... - noch krasser eigentlich dass der Entwickler dann sogar so Sachen wie von 30mm auf 30.9mm ausreiben empfahl für Variostützen, schrieb wo man Löcher für Leitungen bohren konnte, Winkelsteuersätze, andere Dämpferlängen auf Anfragen mit Diagrammen belegte usw - naja Garantie hatte eh niemand mehr da Iron Horse Pleite war..)


----------



## felixh. (31. Juli 2014)

Nur zur Demonstration

1x11 braucht bei 10-42Kassette - 32 Zähne Kapzität am Schaltwerk. Allerdings muss das Schaltwerk sehr tief gehen - um das 42er Ritzel zu ermöglichen. (Bandbreite 4.2)

2x10 20/32 vorne auf 10-34 hinten, bräuchte Schaltwerk mit 36 Zähnen Kapazität. Die Gefahr vom Schaltwerkabriss/Aufsetzen ist kaum höher als bei 1x11! Max 100g Gewichtsnachteil (rein Schaltung ohne Rahmenmehrgewicht) - da die Kassette deutlich leichter wäre. (Bandbreite 5.44 - Sinnvolle Gänge 14! (Mit 20/34 auf 10-34 hätte man sogar 5.78 Bandbreite. Und wäre fast gleichauf an der klassischen 3x9 Schaltung, der alten 22,32,44 - auf 10-32 sogar fast in allen Belangen überlegen)

2x10 22/36 auf 11-36 Kassette braucht 39 Zähne hat aber weniger Bandbreite! Alter Endurostandard... Dazu sicherlich 50g schwerer als 20/32 auf 11-34 bei gleichen Herstellungskosten. (Bandbreite 5.36)

3x9 22/32/44 auf 11-34 braucht 45 Zähne Kapazität - hat aber kaum mehr Bandbreite als 20/32 auf 10-34, und auch kaum mehr sinnvolle Gänge. Dazu sicherlich nochmal 100g schwerer. (Bandbreite 6.18). Sinnvolle Gänge 16. Früher bei 9fach waren das 14-15 sinnvolle Gänge.

8fach - 22/32/44 auf 11-32 (Jahrelang war das, bzw mit kleineren Kassetten) hatte 5.82 Übersetzungsbandbreite, brauchte 43 Zähne Kapazität am Schaltwerk, 14 Sinnvolle Gänge, und hatte als einzigen Vorteil zu 20/32 auf 10-34 als Vorteil dass man halt weniger rauf/runter schalten muss beim Blattwechsel und die hohe Haltbarkeit von 8fach. Insgesamt schaltet man damit aber sicherlich mehr, hat mehr Gewicht, viel weniger Überrollfreiheit, usw...


Am besten wäre dazu wenn man für 20/32 mit 10-34 genauso wie bei 1x11 die Kassette verbreitern würde (Abschlussritzel alsso gleichzeitig die Kassete aufzieht) und 9fach Ketten fahren könnte - mit weniger Abnutzung und leichter Einstellbar... Da Shimano ja nicht auf 1x11 aufspringen will, sollten sie doch wenigstens die klaren Verbesserungen mitnehmen - 10 auf XX Kassette und diese Verbreitern. Ob dann als 10 fach oder 11fach fast egal.


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Eher ärgert mich, dass es kein 2x10 mit 10-36 oder 10-34 Kassette gibt.



Ohja, eine 10fach Kassette, die nur auf Srams 11fach-Freilaeufe passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (31. Juli 2014)

Jip, das gäbe Druck die restlichen Freiläufe anzupassen. Wie geschrieben - es sollte sich doch ausgehen indem man auf 9fach Ketten zurückgeht - und ergo das 10fach Ritzel auf 11fach Breite bringt...

Weil ohne 10fach kleinstes Ritzel, verschenkt man einfach zu viel (und nein 2x11 mit 42er Ritzel macht Null Sinn, da kann man gleich Schaltwerke im 10er Pack kaufen)..


----------



## Hoeze (31. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß, daß ganze ist nicht ganz billig aber warum nicht einfach ein Getriebebike mit Pinion. 18 echte Gänge, kein Umwerfer, kein zwei Kettenblätter, kein Schaltwerk, keine teuren Verschleißteile, usw...


----------



## ONE78 (31. Juli 2014)

Jaja So ein 10er ritzel für 9 oder 10fach Kassetten wäre was feines! Aber das wird wohl nen Traum bleiben.
sram schafft es ja nicht mal So ein 10er ritzel für die cx1 am crosser zu bauen...


----------



## Scili (31. Juli 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß ganze ist nicht ganz billig aber warum nicht einfach ein Getriebebike mit Pinion. 18 echte Gänge, kein Umwerfer, kein zwei Kettenblätter, kein Schaltwerk, keine teuren Verschleißteile, usw...


Hast wohl das Budget vergessen? 2600....


----------



## nuts (31. Juli 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß ganze ist nicht ganz billig aber warum nicht einfach ein Getriebebike mit Pinion. 18 echte Gänge, kein Umwerfer, kein zwei Kettenblätter, kein Schaltwerk, keine teuren Verschleißteile, usw...



usw. = keine Drehpunktlage nach Wunsch, kein Schalten unter Volllast, doch ein ganz schönes Mehrgewicht, ziemlich große Freilauflücken (je nach Gang), kein vernünftiger Schalthebel, ...?

Ich träume auch von Getriebebikes, aber Pinion ist da (für mich) noch ganz schön was weg von der Ideallösung. Und die Bandbreite ist unnötig groß gewählt. Und die Anzahl Gänge auch. Würde mich über ein leichteres 9 Gang Getriebe von denen freuen, mit < 500 % Bandbreite.


----------



## Kharne (31. Juli 2014)

I9 Torch Nabe hinten rein und dann ist das mit den Freilauflücken auch nur noch ein Nachteil theoretischer Natur 

Kannst du das leidige Thema bitte endlich zu machen @nuts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (31. Juli 2014)

AAAAArghhh, können wir bitte jegliche "1xXXvs. 2xXX Bandbreiten-" und "Nachkommastellen-" und "Marketingblabla-" und "Sponsoringblabla-" Sinnlos-Endlosdiskussion hier beenden???

Wir könnten noch versuchen hier ein bisschen produktiv über Umwerfermontageoptionen zu diskutieren, ALLES ANDERE ist doch schon längst abgehakt und nun wirklich dazu schon alles nur evtl. noch nicht von jedem schonmal gesagt worden.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich träume auch von Getriebebikes, aber Pinion ist da (für mich) noch ganz schön was weg von der Ideallösung. Und die Bandbreite ist unnötig groß gewählt. Und die Anzahl Gänge auch. Würde mich über ein leichteres 9 Gang Getriebe von denen freuen, mit < 500 % Bandbreite.



Abgesehen das was in der Art kommen wird, sind 9 Gänge bei 500% zu wenig, da brauchts 10 als minimum.

G.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber das zeigt ja nur, wie marginal dieser Unterschied ist! Ich habe beim Umbau meiner Fanes keine negativen Aspekte feststellen können, allerdings werden die Bikes, die konsequent auf 1xXX ausgelegt wurden, in der Presse aktuell ganz schön gefeiert. Da oftmals der "Vorwärtsdrang" gelobt wurde, mag es wohl doch Einfluß auf die Performance haben...


Der Vorwärtsdrang wird immer gelobt weil denen nix besseres einfällt. Jedenfalls bei sub 14 kg. Bei über 14 kg wird bemäkelt, dass es schlecht klettert und nicht gut bergauf fährt. Die Test in der Papierpresse sind alle nur als Klopapier tauglich.

Morgen sollte meine Bike kommen  12 Monate Abo Juhu  Besser als jedes Schmunzelheft  (Oder wars erst nächsten Monat?  Egal gab nen Ergon Rucksack für Lau )


----------



## Kharne (31. Juli 2014)

Haben die immer noch so Verzweiflungsangebote, bei denen das Geschenk fürs Abo mehr wert ist als das Abo kostet?


----------



## slowbeat (31. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder... ist leider noch ne ziemliche Baustelle. Aber ich denke man kann gut erkennen welche Konsequenzen der Umwerfer hat. Da wäre schön Platz gewesen für eine Verstrebung. Einige VPPs habe in diesem Bereich interesante Lösungen... mal schaun ob sich da eine Inspiration findet. Mir schwebt da was asymetrisches vor, ist aber verdammt knapp.


Warum macht Ihr das nicht wie andere Hersteller?
Den Umwerfer einfach höher zu setzen als der Hersteller es möchte schafft Bauraum und verschlechtert die Schalteigenschaften nur minimal.

Ganz ketzerisch:
Wenn Ihr eh auf 1x optimieren möchtet, warum dann nicht gleich nen Schellenadapter für 2xRennradumwerfer, die dann mit dem für MTB zu nutzenden Adapter für den korrekten Zugweg auch die 2x10 Kurbel schalten.

Wenn Ihr was neues machen wollt, dann denkt doch einfach mal anders.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (31. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Der Vorwärtsdrang wird immer gelobt weil denen nix besseres einfällt. Jedenfalls bei sub 14 kg. Bei über 14 kg wird bemäkelt, dass es schlecht klettert und nicht gut bergauf fährt. Die Test in der Papierpresse sind alle nur als Klopapier tauglich.
> 
> Morgen sollte meine Bike kommen  12 Monate Abo Juhu  Besser als jedes Schmunzelheft  (Oder wars erst nächsten Monat?  Egal gab nen Ergon Rucksack für Lau )



Gehts dir gut ?
Komisches geschreibsel....
Deine Abneigung gegen 1x11 ist mittlerweile jedem bekannt.Wie auch deine Vorliebe für die komplette SLX Budget Gruppe.
Die Abstimmung ist gelaufen.Komm wieder runter.


----------



## veraono (31. Juli 2014)

Seid lieb zueinander. 

Also ich bin ganz stark für eine Umwerfer-Befestigung an der Schwinge, sollte das unzumutbare Nachteile haben, dann ände ich wie schon von Vorrednern gepostet eine Direktmount-Adapterschelle das noch kleinste Übel. Da sind die einzigen Anforderungen eine rundes Sitzrohr im Bereich der Aufnahme und bei Demontage verbleibt kein Geschwür am Rahmen.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Warum macht Ihr das nicht wie andere Hersteller?
> Den Umwerfer einfach höher zu setzen als der Hersteller es möchte schafft Bauraum und verschlechtert die Schalteigenschaften nur minimal.
> 
> Ganz ketzerisch:
> ...



Höher setzen als normal schafft eine beschissene Schaltperformance. Hab es selber an nem Torque von nem Kumpel erlebt.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Haben die immer noch so Verzweiflungsangebote, bei denen das Geschenk fürs Abo mehr wert ist als das Abo kostet?


Schau mal im Bekleidungsforum. Für 51 € bekommste nen Jahresvorat Klopapier und einen Protektortauglichen BA3 von Ergon im Wert von 130 € 

Ich hab eines Idee fürs IBC 3! Ihr baut es nur aus Bike Testsiegern zusammen und gebt es bei einem Gratis bei einem 10Jahresabo dazu


----------



## slowbeat (31. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Höher setzen als normal schafft eine beschissene Schaltperformance. Hab es selber an nem Torque von nem Kumpel erlebt.


Komisch, dass ich dann bei mindestens einem (bin vor kurzem zwei, eins wurde geklaut) MTB das ich regelmässig fahre keinen Unterschied feststelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Komisch, dass ich dann bei mindestens einem (bin vor kurzem zwei, eins wurde geklaut) MTB das ich regelmässig fahre keinen Unterschied feststelle.


Kommt auf die kettenblätter an. Bei einem 32 er macht es (edit: MEHR) Probleme als bei einem 38 er. Beim Torque steht der Umwerfer auch über einem CM überm Blatt. Gibt auch Kettenblätter die schlechter Schalten, da braucht es einen guten Umwerfer.


----------



## Downhillrider (1. August 2014)

S3 direct mount am Hinterbau funktioniert bei meinem Rad sehr gut bei 160mm Federweg. Nach Sram Spec sitzen die Directmount Umwerfer recht hoch, da kollidiert nix beim einfedern. Wenn euch Lagerstützbreite fehlt wegen dem S3 direct mount macht doch einfach das Hauptlagergehäuse asysmetrisch. Links ist ja genug Platz...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

S3 Direct Mount funktioniert an meinem Rad mit 170mm Federweg auch super. Aber da liegt der Drehpunkt auch weiter hinten und unten als am ICB 2. Wird bei deinem im Zweifel auch so sein, oder?


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

verdammt das wollt ich nicht.
doppelpost


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. August 2014)

Downhillrider schrieb:


> S3 direct mount am Hinterbau funktioniert bei meinem Rad sehr gut bei 160mm Federweg. Nach Sram Spec sitzen die Directmount Umwerfer recht hoch, da kollidiert nix beim einfedern. Wenn euch Lagerstützbreite fehlt wegen dem S3 direct mount macht doch einfach das Hauptlagergehäuse asysmetrisch. Links ist ja genug Platz...


Wir verwende bei Alutech bisher auch nur den S3, allerdings kollidiert dieser, aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstrebe, beim ICB mit dem Hinterrad. Stefan checkt gerade verschiedenste Optionen:
High Direct
Mid Direct 
verschiedene Schellen
Rennrad brazed on Umwerfer
einen "Boomerang" an der ISCG Aufnahme, Umwerfer oben, KeFü unten
usw...


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Rennrad brazed on Umwerfer



DAS wäre...


----------



## yggr (1. August 2014)

Bedeutet was?


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir verwende bei Alutech bisher auch nur den S3, allerdings kollidiert dieser, aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstrebe, beim ICB mit dem Hinterrad. Stefan checkt gerade verschiedenste Optionen:
> High Direct
> Mid Direct
> verschiedene Schellen
> ...



Musste doch erstmal schauen was ein Rennrad braze on Umwerfer ist - klang jedenfalls mal nach rangebruzzelt 

Ich fände eine abnehmbare Geschichte schick. So können unentschlossene noch entsprechend umrüsten. Damit könnte man alle Räder dann in einer 1fach Version verkaufen und diesen Bummerang beilegen. Sollte man sich für zweifach entscheiden wird 1-fach verkauft und dafür bekommt man eine ganz nette zweifach Möglichkeit. 

Kann man eigentlich die 11-fach Kasette + Schaltwerk mit einer 2fach Kurbel kombinieren? Ansonsten wäre die Idee für die Katz


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die 11-fach Kasette + Schaltwerk mit einer 2fach Kurbel kombinieren? Ansonsten wäre die Idee für die Katz


Shimano XTR 11-Fach ja, bei SRAM X(0)1 hat es soweit ich weiß noch keiner probiert, aber da haben die Schaltwerke eigentlich nicht genug Kapazität um das spannen zu können. Du läufst also Gefahr dass die Kette dann auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt in den letzen Ritzeln durch hängt.

Wo liegt den der Unterschied zwischen Rennrad Braz-on und Directmount?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (1. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Shimano XTR 11-Fach ja, bei SRAM X(0)1 hat es soweit ich weiß noch keiner probiert, aber da haben die Schaltwerke eigentlich nicht genug Kapazität um das spannen zu können. Du läufst also Gefahr dass die Kette dann auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt in den letzen Ritzeln durch hängt.


Ich probier das mal aus, im Endeffekt wären die kleinen Ritzel ja aus Argumentationsgründen nicht notwendig, sprich eine durchhängende Kette ist ab Mitte Ritzelpaket praktisch irrelevant.


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich probier das mal aus, im Endeffekt wären die kleinen Ritzel ja aus Argumentationsgründen nicht notwendig, sprich eine durchhängende Kette ist ab Mitte Ritzelpaket praktisch irrelevant.


Dann muss man aber wieder denken beim Schalten. Wenn man diesen Thread verfolgt hat, sind viele ja schon durch mehr als 3 Hebel am Lenker überfordert. Ich denke das geht nicht gut!

Nein aber Spaß bei Seite. Eine Kette darf einfach nicht hängen oder zu kurz sein. Im Eifer der Gefechts achtet man da einfach nicht drauf.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber wieder denken beim Schalten. Wenn man diesen Thread verfolgt hat, sind viele ja schon durch mehr als 3 Hebel am Lenker überfordert. Ich denke das geht nicht gut!
> 
> Nein aber Spaß bei Seite. Eine Kette darf einfach nicht hängen oder zu kurz sein. Im Eifer der Gefechts achtet man da einfach nicht drauf.


das sehe ich anders: 2x11 wäre ohnehin nur eine Bastellösung für diejenigen, denen 1x11 am Berg nicht reicht. D.h. sie bräuchten eine Erweiterung nach unten für lange Uphills  und da sollte "Mitte"Kassette" reichen, zumal "Eifer des Gefechts" in diesen Passagen eher einem "Sturm im Wasserglas" ähnelt. Ich denke da ohnehin in Richtung 36/24 oder 34/22, mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Im Grunde würde 26/38 auch reichen. Dann ist das 42er auf dem kleinen noch halbwegs nutzbar (ich denke mit 22/42 ist an tatsächlich kurz vorn Umfallen), und man hat gegenüber 2x10 im Schnellen Gang noch einen deutlichen Vorteil.


----------



## nuts (1. August 2014)

Technisch gesehen funktionieren 2 Kettenblätter mit SRAM 1X11 Schaltwerken nicht, denn:

Durch die horizontale bewegung des Käfigs muss der Abstand zum Ritzel anders ausgeglichen werden, um eine konstante "Eingriffslänge (diese 1,5 Kettenglieder oder so)" und damit eine konstante Schaltqualität zu gewährleisten. Sram realisiert dies durch das deutlich hinter/über dem Drehpunkt des Käfigs liegende, obere Schaltröllchen. Wenn man jetzt vorne anfängt zu schalten, ändert man den Abstand  Schaltrolle-Kassette erheblich, es kommt entweder zur Kollision oder zumindest zu einem krassen Verlust an Schaltqualität. 

Ob es als Bastellösung funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

Man kann ja das 11 Fach Zeug mit Gewinn komplett weiterverkaufen wenn es einem nicht zusagt.
Außerdem wird es ja wahrscheinlich das Rahmenkit geben. Rolling Chasis stell ich mir wegen dem Freilauf schwierig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (1. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Man kann ja das 11 Fach Zeug mit Gewinn komplett weiterverkaufen wenn es einem nicht zusagt.
> Außerdem wird es ja wahrscheinlich das Rahmenkit geben. Rolling Chasis stell ich mir wegen dem Freilauf schwierig vor.



Sehe das Problem mehr beim Freilauf, gerade beim Komplettrad.


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

Freiläufe lassen sich meist wechseln....bei Hope, DT Swiss usw. sehr einfach....
Wenn man bischen schaut, unter 60Euro zu haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Naja, unser PM hat sich ja vorhin bereit erklärt zu testen ob das XX1-Schaltwerk dabei drauf geht oder nciht. Er kommt ja im Schadensfal recht günstig an Ersatz 

@DKC:
Ich seh das Problem mit dem Freilauf nicht so. Die DT-Naben mit XD-Freilauf sind rückrüstbar, die SRAM-Naben auch. Hope sowieso, aber hier nicht relevant. Wer hat noch XD-Freiläufe? Die gibt es meistens nur für Nabem die umrüstbar sind. 
Da wäre es vielleicht sogar denkbar beim Rolling Chassis eine Wahloption zu haben oder beide Freiläufe mitgeliefert zu kriegen (der DT-Freilauf kostet beim Versender ca. 60€)
Wenn die Community bei der Laufradwahl keinen Mist baut haben wir auch kein Problem


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

Hast auch wieder recht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. August 2014)

Bei den Laufrädern hat sich gerade eine sehr interessante Option aufgetan! mehr dazu, wenn es um Laufräder geht (aber ich glaube, die Option ist echt geil)


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern hat sich gerade eine sehr interessante Option aufgetan! mehr dazu, wenn es um Laufräder geht (aber ich glaube, die Option ist echt geil)



Vom Lenker aus variabel einzustellende Speichenlänge um das Laufrad dem Trail anzupassen (24"-29")?


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. August 2014)

geiler


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> geiler



Nun doch Hope LRS?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Ihr habt nen Hovergenerator gebaut und wir brauchen keine Laufräder mehr?


----------



## -N0bodY- (1. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ihr habt nen Hovergenerator gebaut und wir brauchen keine Laufräder mehr?



Also dass...... währe der HAMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Aber ist es dann noch ein Fahrrad?


----------



## Ketchyp (1. August 2014)

Bestimmt Kabohn.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. August 2014)

neeee, kein Carbon und auch nichts vonner Insel


----------



## nuts (1. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Nun doch Hope LRS?



geiler (jetzt hören wir aber auf, sonst steigen die Erwartungen zu sehr)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Ihr habt kurz vor Tacherting nen LKW mit ner Ladung Laufräder in den Graben geschubst!


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ihr habt kurz vor Tacherting nen LKW mit ner Ladung Laufräder in den Graben geschubst!



Deshalb sehn die schon die eigenen Kassen klingeln. LRS für umme bekommen aber teuer verkauft.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

Jaja, vor allem wird das auch der Grund gewesen sein weshalb Stefans Audi kaputt gegangen ist. Nix Rotwild!


----------



## R.C. (1. August 2014)

Crank Brothers!


----------



## ONE78 (1. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> geiler (jetzt hören wir aber auf, sonst steigen die Erwartungen zu sehr)



Zu spät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Crank Brothers!


Er sagte geil.  Und du glaubst doch nicht das im IBC jemals Laufradsatz, mit so schmalen Felgen gewählt würde, die dann auch noch von ziemlich wenig ziemlich exotischen Speichen gehalten werden. Und zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig aussehen.
Ein LRS der hier als "geil" durch geht hat mindestens 25+ mm Innenweite ( eher mehr) auf keinen Fall unter 28 Standardspeichen besser 32 und ist auch zu 20mm Achsen kompatibel.


----------



## slowbeat (1. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir verwende bei Alutech bisher auch nur den S3, allerdings kollidiert dieser, aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstrebe, beim ICB mit dem Hinterrad. Stefan checkt gerade verschiedenste Optionen:
> High Direct
> Mid Direct
> verschiedene Schellen
> ...


Ich finde, diese Ansätze hätten vor dieser Abstimmung untersucht werden müssen.
Vielleicht gibts eine Option, die die Bauraumprobleme (die ja als Grund für die Abstimmung genannt wurden) gar nicht erst akut werden lässt?


----------



## H.B.O (1. August 2014)

haha bei mir ist unter dem thread grad ne werbung für chris king laufräder


----------



## Xexano (3. August 2014)

Ist doch klar, was die Jungs bzgl. Laufräder vorhaben... ein Satz DTSwiss EX471! Das Rad wird puristisch durch den anschließenden Wegfall von Schläuchen, Dichtungsmilchen und Reifen... man fährt nur auf purer Felge und hat einen puren, direkten Feedback vom Boden. Und darüber hinaus fällt die Diskussion um den richtigen Reifen weg. 

Für diejenigen, die den Insider nicht ganz verstehen: Aaron Gwin ist in Leogang im Hinterrad nur mit der Felge einer DTSwiss EX471 runtergefahren...


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (3. August 2014)

Vielleicht ne Felge für das neue sagenumwobene Schwalbe-Procore-System? :0
Oder farblich passende Speichennippel?
Oder sogar ne chris king nabe?


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2014)

Fesche Deore Naben mit DT Comp Speichen, Messing Nippel und geiles Mavic 317 V-Brake Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. August 2014)

Der Nebel lüftet sich so langsam... die Zeichnungen für das Funktionsmuster sind so gut wie fertig:





Richtige Bilder und Details folgen kommende Woche 

Einige werden sich sicher fragen: "Warum gab es zum Funktionmuster keine Diskussion?"
Letztendlich ist der Zeitfaktor der entscheidende Grund. Damit wir rechtzeitig zur Eurobike die Funktionsmuster präsentieren können, musste ich in den letzten zwei Wochen eine Menge Nachtschichten einlegen. Zusätzlich dazu eine Diskussion zu führen wäre zu viel geworden und hätte erfahrungsgemäß den Prozess 1,5-2x in die Länge gezogen.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir nicht über die Konstruktion reden werden, das Funktonsmuster verwendet ohnehin so viele Teile aus dem Alutech-Regal wie möglich und war deshalb auch nicht so spannend für eine Diskussion.
Die verstellbaren Ausfallenden sind übrigens beschnittene Fanes-Ausfallenden, die wollte ich unbedingt drin haben, damit wir bei den Funktionsmustern beweisen können, das 425er Kettenstreben Mist sind und wir lieber auf 430-435mm gehen sollten 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. August 2014)

Wenn es sich so fährt wie es hier optisch rüber kommt, würde ich mal den Begriff "Endgegner" in den Raum werfen. Geil!

edit: @Stefan.Stark Um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich denn bei dem abgebildetem Rahmen?


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Jaaa, leck mich am Arsch, ist das geil! 

Bitte weg von diesen unssinig kurzen Kettenstreben


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn es sich so fährt wie es hier optisch rüber kommt, würde ich mal den Begriff "Endgegner" in den Raum werfen. Geil!
> 
> edit: @Stefan.Stark Um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich denn bei dem abgebildetem Rahmen?




Größe M


----------



## ONE78 (3. August 2014)

Ich mag gerade rohre deutlich lieber!

Mit diesen dropouts könnte man auch mal nen 29er hinten reinhängen


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. August 2014)

Also ich finde die Fanes Ausfallenden ziehmlich gelungen. Gerade die Verstellung in der Länge und in der Achsbreite miz dem Inlet. Also 135x12 oder 142x12.
Wenns nach mir ginge würde ich die dann auch in der Serie habe.

Damit würde man gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen. 
EIn und das selbe Schaltauge für Fanes Sennes  und wo auch immer die dinger noch verbaut sind/werden.
Die kompatibilität für verschiedene Achsstandarts ist gegeben. (ging nicht auch 135er Schnellspann Achse? oder war das nur bei Fanes Signature und 2.0 so?)
Und die die ultra kurz fahren möchten können sich die auf kurz stellen.


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Verstellbare Ausfallenden ala Fanes/Sennes wären natürlich die Krönung


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2014)

Strimmt 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (3. August 2014)

Für den proto ok, aber dann 425er streben mit 142x12 in leicht!


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Verstellbare Ausfallenden ala Fanes/Sennes wären natürlich die Krönung



Och nö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (3. August 2014)

Und wo kommt da jetzt der Flaschenhalter hin? "duck und weg"


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Und wo kommt da jetzt der Flaschenhalter hin? "duck und weg"



Der passt doch zwischen Dämpfer und Innenlager - nur ne Flasche bekommst dann nicht mehr rein oder raus 

Bleibt ja immer noch die Möglichkeit


----------



## Fladder72 (3. August 2014)

@MonstaBomba24-7
Über eine Verlängerung oben aus dem Rohr, welches über dem Innenlager angeordnet ist. Umgangssprachlich auch "Sattel" genannt...

@Speziazlizt 
Zumindest äußerlich angewendet soll Fango sehr gut sein...


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (3. August 2014)

Beides nich so optimal... :-\


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2014)

Ich bin eh für 435mm Kettenstreben fix...aber das wirds wohl nicht geben.


----------



## ONE78 (3. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin eh für 435mm Kettenstreben fix...aber das wirds wohl nicht geben.



Dann wird das ding ja noch länger! Der REACH ist doch schon lang genug, wo soll das denn noch hinführen...langholzlaster


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. August 2014)

Geht die Diskussion schon wieder los? Die Dinger sind aus einem einzigen und guten Grund an den Baumustern: beim Fahren fest zu stellen welche Kettenstrebenlänge wirklich was taugt.
Bevor hier also wieder unnötig Energie aufgewendet wird um das für und wieder zu diskutieren, findet euch lieber zu nem Testevent (ich hoffe es wird sie geben) ein und fahrt es raus 

@supurb-bicycles 
Wieviel Baumuster in welchen Größen wollt ihr auf die Räder stellen? Wenn was in L dabei ist, ich hab noch mindestens fünf Tage Urlaub offen dieses Jahr


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Also bei mir gibbet S. Bin 1,80  Da ist das Rad dann auch noch kein Langholzlaster. Bin eh gespannt wie sich 425mm Kettenstrebe fährt, das wird dann die Woche ausprobiert, vorausgesetzt der Dämpfer für mein FR30 kommt...


----------



## nuts (3. August 2014)

Von diesen puren Funktionsmustern bauen wir erst einmal 2, eines mit Gleitlagern und eines mit Schrägkugellagern. Anschließend sollen die seriennahen Muster gebaut werden, und davon dann mehr (auch unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen) für Gruppentests. Die ersten 2 dienen vor allem der Absicherung der Dämpferverlängerung, der Entscheidung der Lagerung, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. August 2014)

Sollen für die Bewertung der Lagerung auch User eingesetzt werden, oder wollt ihr das nur intern klären?


----------



## ONE78 (4. August 2014)

Wie sehen den die beiden lagerungen jetzt aus?


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Beides nich so optimal... :-\



Mir kam da eben eine Idee!

Edit: Verdammt, gibt es schon. Idee war es, die Flasche zur Seite raus zu nehmen und sie quasi am Flaschenhals zu halten.






Ob dafür zwischen Dämpfer und Innenlager genug Platz ist müsste @Stefan.Stark mal checken.


----------



## veraono (4. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Und wo kommt da jetzt der Flaschenhalter hin? "duck und weg"


Wird an den Dämpfer drangekabelbindert.



nuts schrieb:


> Von diesen puren Funktionsmustern bauen wir erst einmal 2, eines mit Gleitlagern und eines mit Schrägkugellagern. Anschließend sollen die seriennahen Muster gebaut werden, und davon dann mehr (auch unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen) für Gruppentests. Die ersten 2 dienen vor allem der Absicherung der Dämpferverlängerung, der Entscheidung der Lagerung, ...


Klingt klasse. 
Die verstellbaren Ausfaller aber bitte wieder weg wenns ernst wird, sonst klage ich eine Geo-Verstellung ein


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2014)

Von mir aus könnts bleiben. Kurze Kettenstreben sind eh wieder sowas von out und waren eh noch mehr Nische wie FATbikes  

G.


----------



## H.B.O (4. August 2014)

das funktionsmuster sieht viel besser aus als ich gedacht hätte, geht evtl doch steil...ääh ..steif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (5. August 2014)

Haha @Stefan.Stark , viel Spaß beim optimieren ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...rings-ovale-kettenblaetter-wieder-ins-rennen/


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2014)

Hey ich habe gerade bei Ebay das gefunden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NC-17-STINGER-E-KETTENFUHRUNG-ISCG-05-E-TYPE-UMWERFER-/360434175176






Warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Kharne (13. August 2014)

Weil dafür der Platz da sein muss.


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil dafür der Platz da sein muss.


Und du weißt das der nicht da ist? Weil du die Cad Datei im Kopf hast?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

@Kharne hat schon recht, ich hatte es auch schon weiter vorne geschrieben:

E-Type Umwerfer gehen bei der Kettenstrebenlänge nicht. Die bauen so weit nach hinten raus, dass sie mit dem Reifen kollidieren würden (bzw. nur ein, zwei Millimeter Platz hätten). Das ist unabhängig davon, ob der Umwerfer mit einfedert oder nicht... alles schon gecheckt.

EDIT: Ein zusätzliches Problem ist, dass die E-Types sehr weit nach innen bauen und viel Lagerabstand kosten. Gerade beim "reinen" Eingelenker nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Kharne (13. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Und du weißt das der nicht da ist? Weil du die Cad Datei im Kopf hast?



Nein, ich habe nur mitgelesen, und der Stefan hat schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass solche Konstruktionen nicht passen werden oder es arg eng wird.


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2014)

Das auf dem Bild ist doch aber ein Directmount umwerfer?

ich blick bei den Standarts ehh nicht durch


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

Das ist ein E-Type (Shimano Bezeichnung) bzw. ein (low) direct mount S3 (SRAM Bezeichnung)... sorry für die Konfusion, ich bezeichne die Dinger immer als E-Type, weils dann eindeutig ist. Beim direct mount gibts ja zig Standards (high direct mount in verschiedenen Höhen, mid direct mount und low direct mount in verschiedenen Ausführungen).


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist ein E-Type (Shimano Bezeichnung) bzw. ein (low) direct mount S3 (SRAM Bezeichnung)... sorry für die Konfusion, ich bezeichne die Dinger immer als E-Type, weils dann eindeutig ist. Beim direct mount gibts ja zig Standards (high direct mount in verschiedenen Höhen, mid direct mount und low direct mount in verschiedenen Ausführungen).


Alles klar 
Ich hatte nur das mit E-Type im Hinterkopf

Ich weiß ja nicht was so schlimm ist. Ich habe einen 56 mm reifen hinten. Der reifen könnte bei meinem S3 Umwerfer dran vorbeilaufen. Oder stößt der Mechanismus vom Umwefer an den Reifen?


----------



## Fury (13. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Ich hatte nur das mit E-Type im Hinterkopf
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht was so schlimm ist. Ich habe einen 56 mm reifen hinten. Der reifen könnte bei meinem S3 Umwerfer dran vorbeilaufen. Oder stößt der Mechanismus vom Umwefer an den Reifen?


E-Type hat ja noch das Problem, dass in der Höhe meist nur zwei fixe Stellungen möglich sind. Da ist dann Ende Gelände mit verschiedenen KB.
Der Direct Mount ist in der Höhe verschiebbar und hat oben einen eigenen Zuganschlag. In jeder Beziehung die bessere Wahl! Wenn man es macht wie BMC könnte sogar der eigentliche Umwerferhalter am Rahmen abnehmbar sein. Damit hätte man eine saubere, glatte Sache für die 1 x 11 Fraktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. August 2014)

Der etype könnte aber mit einem anderen hinterbau ala orange passen...
son ding liegt hier noch rum, werd ich mal in cad schmeissen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

Der E-Type würde unabhängig von der Form des Hinterbaus mit dem Reifen kollidieren bzw. zu wenig Durchlauf lassen (nicht seiltich sondern zwischen Lauffläche und Umwerfermechanik). Selbst wenn man den Umwerfer leicht außerhalb der Spezifikation nach vorne dreht, bleibt nicht genug Platz für Steine, Schlamm und was sonst noch so zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen durch passen muss.

Allerdings gibt es hier noch mal Unterschiede zwischen Shimano und SRAM... der SRAM baut nicht so weit nach hinten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere... allerdings ist der Unterschied recht gering


----------



## ONE78 (13. August 2014)

Ich hatte mal die idee son etype ans QH zu basteln, immerhin <420mm KS mit 29x2,35.
Bei der ersten anprobe hat der ganz gut gepasst, mit 34er blatt. Das problem war dann die nicht vorhandene zugführung am rahmen und bevor ich mir was gebastelt hatte, war diese idee zum Glück wieder raus aus meinem kopf.

ps. Das war ein X0 oder X9


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der E-Type würde unabhängig von der Form des Hinterbaus mit dem Reifen kollidieren bzw. zu wenig Durchlauf lassen (nicht seiltich sondern zwischen Lauffläche und Umwerfermechanik). Selbst wenn man den Umwerfer leicht außerhalb der Spezifikation nach vorne dreht, bleibt nicht genug Platz für Steine, Schlamm und was sonst noch so zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen durch passen muss.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es hier noch mal Unterschiede zwischen Shimano und SRAM... der SRAM baut nicht so weit nach hinten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere... allerdings ist der Unterschied recht gering


Hab eben mal einen Sram X7 neben meinen Xt gehalten. Bauen nahezu gleich weit nach hinten. Der X7 hat aber den größeren Käfig und baut nicht ganz so weit in die rahmenmitte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die idee son etype ans QH zu basteln, immerhin <420mm KS mit 29x2,35.
> Bei der ersten anprobe hat der ganz gut gepasst, mit 34er blatt. Das problem war dann die nicht vorhandene zugführung am rahmen und bevor ich mir was gebastelt hatte, war diese idee zum Glück wieder raus aus meinem kopf.
> 
> ps. Das war ein X0 oder X9



Sicher, dass wir über den gleichen Umwerfer reden?
29x2.35" mit 420er KS und E-Type kann ich mir beim allerbesten Willen nicht vorstellen... mein absoluter Rekord bei einem 29er Hardtail waren 432er Kettenstreben in Verbindung mit einem high direct mount (allerdings habe ich da schon einige Freigängigkeiten unterschritten). Ein E-Type hätte niemals nimmer nicht gepasst...


----------



## mw.dd (13. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die idee son etype ans QH zu basteln, immerhin <420mm KS mit 29x2,35.
> Bei der ersten anprobe hat der ganz gut gepasst, mit 34er blatt. Das problem war dann die nicht vorhandene zugführung am rahmen und bevor ich mir was gebastelt hatte, war diese idee zum Glück wieder raus aus meinem kopf.
> 
> ps. Das war ein X0 oder X9



DM-Adapter von Problem Solvers + X7 DM-Umwerfer. Der Umwerfer hat den Zuganschlag integriert.
Funktioniert bei mir am Kona Taro (420mm KS / 29x2,25").


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

Hast Du ein Bild bei der Hand? Wenn ich mir das Taro so anschaue, dann vermute ich, dass sich der Umwerfer weit außerhalb des spezifizierten Winkel befindet (was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, das es nicht funktioniert).


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2014)

Ich glaub wir überdenken das ganze nochmal mit dem Konzept und bauen einfach die neue 9 Gang Pinionbox ein. Ist schön leicht und es sind auch die Umwerfergegner zufrieden 

G.


----------



## veraono (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist ein E-Type (Shimano Bezeichnung) bzw. ein (low) direct mount S3 (SRAM Bezeichnung)... sorry für die Konfusion, ich bezeichne die Dinger immer als E-Type, weils dann eindeutig ist. Beim direct mount gibts ja zig Standards (high direct mount in verschiedenen Höhen, mid direct mount und low direct mount in verschiedenen Ausführungen).


 Das klingt ja furchtbar nach Jungle; da merkt man erstmal, dass man sich seit zwei Jahren keine Gedanken mehr um Umwerfer machen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. August 2014)

Hier passt wohl auch nen umwerfer dran und der hinterbau ist schon schick


----------



## ONE78 (13. August 2014)

Kona taro mit umwerfer1
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-am-hardtail-29.620364/page-4#post-10611179

sieht ziemlich gebastelt aus

kona honzo mit e type
http://ap1.pinkbike.org/p4pb7986897/p4pb7986897.jpg

viel besser, mehr hier
http://forums.mtbr.com/kona/honzo-b...ilds-here-750534-post9263969.html#post9263969


----------



## benzinkanister (13. August 2014)

Effigear?!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hier passt wohl auch nen umwerfer dran und der hinterbau ist schon schick



Da gebe ich Dir recht, das ist schon nicht schlecht gelöst... aber auch hier macht uns die Kettenstrebenlänge einen Strich durch die Rechnung... so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen werden wir den E-Type nicht unter bekommen... genausowenig wie die Verstrebungzwischen den Lagerpunkten (die Lösung gefällt mir sehr gut, das wäre auch was für uns, wir müssten halt mit einer größeren Dämpferverlängerung leben und bräuchten ein gutes Stück längere KS)

EDIT: Interessant, dass die Jungs den Umwerfer mit einfedern lassen... da hatte ich ja große Bedenken, aber bei denen scheint es trotz ähnlichem Drehpunkt zu funktionieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sammeln können. Geht der Umwerfer sauber?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Kona taro mit umwerfer1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-am-hardtail-29.620364/page-4#post-10611179
> 
> sieht ziemlich gebastelt aus
> ...



Jupp... das habe ich mir gedacht. Die Umwerfer sind mega-weit außerhalb der spezifizierten Position. Mich freuts, wenn das einer zum laufen bringt... aber als Hersteller sehe ich schon zig Kunden die am meckern sind (weils sie die dazugehörige Diskussion nicht kennen und nicht mit einer schlechteren Schaltperformance leben wollen). Ganz schwierige Sache... sowas wollte ich in der Serie nicht riskieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

hmmmm... die Last Lösung ist echt nice, vor allem weil man die Aufnahme entfernen kann... ich prüfe mal, wie viel länger unsere KS werden muss, damit wir wenigstens 6-8mm Durchlauf bei einem Schellenumwerfer haben haben (dürfte weniger schlimm als bei einem E-Type sein). Wahrscheinlich würde das aber auch mehr Sitzrohr-Offset erfordern (wegen dem Einfedern)

We will see... updates will follow soon

EDIT: Sowas ähnliches hatte ich schon mal für den Bodo Probst in jungen Jahren gezeichnet... mal schauen, ob die CAD-Daten noch irgendwo rumfliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superturbo (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Interessant, dass die Jungs den Umwerfer mit einfedern lassen... da hatte ich ja große Bedenken, aber bei denen scheint es trotz ähnlichem Drehpunkt zu funktionieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sammeln können. Geht der Umwerfer sauber?



Euer Statement war ja, dass klar auf 1x11 optimiert wird und der Umwerfer den Status dieser wahnsinnig praktischen und sinnvollen Rücksitze im Porsche 911 erhält. Man kann ihn nutzen aber er muss nicht die beste Schaltperformance der Welt liefern. Last traut sich diese Lösung zugunsten der bessern Form sogar mit deutlich mehr Federweg.

Die optimale Schaltperformance darf, meiner Meinung nach, nicht einer schönen und cleanen Lösung im Weg stehen. Der Last-Hinterbau ist echt sehr nett (wenn man sich die Dämpferanlenkung wegdenkt, und vielleicht ohne die Kastenrohre, und vielleicht in Carbon ...


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Im anderen Thread hat man mir eine Seite lang erklärt, dass ein Hinterbau, wie der Last einer ist oder der vom Iron Horse 6 Point ohne querverstrebungen weiter oben nicht halten würde wenn man das y-Blech weg lässt..


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

Genau Funktion Follows Form wissen wir doch alle! 

Ironie aus.
@Stefan.Stark 
Bauen die neuen Side Swing Umwerfer anders?


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

Hier federt der umwerfer auch mit


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hier federt der umwerfer auch mit


Das würd ich gern mal eingedert sehen.


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Euer Statement war ja, dass klar auf 1x11 optimiert wird und der Umwerfer den Status dieser wahnsinnig praktischen und sinnvollen Rücksitze im Porsche 911 erhält. Man kann ihn nutzen aber er muss nicht die beste Schaltperformance der Welt liefern. Last traut sich diese Lösung zugunsten der bessern Form sogar mit deutlich mehr Federweg.
> 
> Die optimale Schaltperformance darf, meiner Meinung nach, nicht einer schönen und cleanen Lösung im Weg stehen. Der Last-Hinterbau ist echt sehr nett (wenn man sich die Dämpferanlenkung wegdenkt, und vielleicht ohne die Kastenrohre, und vielleicht in Carbon ...



find ick juut!
man könnte auch überlegen die reifenfreiheit im umwerferbetrieb zu begrenzen.
bei 1x 2.4er
bei 2x 2.25er 

dann kann man auch die streben schön kurz lassen!


----------



## superturbo (14. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Genau Funktion Follows Form wissen wir doch alle!



Dann weißt du aber auch, das die Leute, die "form follows function" erfunden haben, vor allem die Meister der klaren Entscheidungen und der Reduktion waren. Vom Bauhaus hätte es kein Trailbike mit Umwerferoption gegeben


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Die optimale Schaltperformance darf, meiner Meinung nach, nicht einer schönen und cleanen Lösung im Weg stehen.



Der Satz ist bezeichnet dafür warum so viel Schrott fabriziert wird, aber Hauptsache es sieht schön aus. 

@supurb-bicycles: Vielleicht sollte sich der Stefan weniger Gedanken machen und du als Produktmanager lieber dafür eine 10ner Karte der hiesigen Eisdiele des Käufers mit anpreisen 

G.


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Dann weißt du aber auch, das die Leute, die "form follows function" erfunden haben, vor allem die Meister der klaren Entscheidungen und der Reduktion waren. Vom Bauhaus hätte es kein Trailbike mit Umwerferoption gegeben




Die hätten mit Sicherheit ein Fanes  P18 mit Gates genommen.


----------



## superturbo (14. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Satz ist bezeichnet dafür warum so viel Schrott fabriziert wird, aber Hauptsache es sieht schön aus.



Genau, dafür sind wir natürlich viel zu vernünftig. Deshalb lassen wir die Umwerfer-Option besser weg. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Satz ist bezeichnet dafür warum so viel Schrott fabriziert wird, aber Hauptsache es sieht schön aus.
> 
> @supurb-bicycles: Vielleicht sollte sich der Stefan weniger Gedanken machen und du als Produktmanager lieber dafür eine 10ner Karte der hiesigen Eisdiele des Käufers mit anpreisen
> 
> G.



Das ist imho quatsch! Ein funktionierender umwerfer sollte schon das Ziel sein, aber kein "optimaler"! Wenn z.b. Nur ein einziges Modell passt (wie bei Last) ist das doch voll ok. Nur damit alle umwerfer passen und alle anderen Bedingungen erfüllt sind, eine gute/geile Optik zu opfern ist genauso quatsch und man verkauft bestimmt deutlich weniger räder.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Satz ist bezeichnet dafür warum so viel Schrott fabriziert wird, aber Hauptsache es sieht schön aus.
> 
> @supurb-bicycles: Vielleicht sollte sich der Stefan weniger Gedanken machen und du als Produktmanager lieber dafür eine 10ner Karte der hiesigen Eisdiele des Käufers mit anpreisen
> 
> G.


Sehe das Problem in der heterogenen Verteilung der Kugelpreise, wer soll das kalkulieren?

Leute, jetzt noch ein letztes Mal:
Wir bauen gerade ein Funktionsmuster, dieses Funktionmuster dient nur dem Zweck, alle Eventualitäten zu prüfen, zu testen und zu ändern. Ich habe es schon vorher gesagt: Wenn sich rausstellt, dass etwas nicht richtig funktioniert, nicht passt oder der Kompromiss zu groß ist, werden wir das hier kommunizieren und diskutieren.
Ja, das Funktionsmuster ist häßlich, ist aber auch scheißegal. Stefan hat aus vorhandenen Teilen eine Zeichnung gepuzzelt, die es erlaubt einen Rahmen zu bauen, der der Realität aus Funktionssicht nahekommt. Wenn wir dann wissen, wie man gewisse Aspekte gut und konsequent gelöst bekommt, wird dafür ein eigenes Bauteil entwickelt. 
Und da Stefan sich ja geschmacklich über die (sehr schönen) Orange Bikes stellt, dürften wir ein optisches Feuerwerk erwarten. Und ansonsten helfen Stefanus und ich etwas nach;-)
Kein Mensch will ein häßliches Bike!

back to topic: ich habe gestern ein ICB1 als Gästerad aufgebaut: nervigste Zugverlegung ever. ever ever!


----------



## mawe (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Interessant, dass die Jungs den Umwerfer mit einfedern lassen... da hatte ich ja große Bedenken, aber bei denen scheint es trotz ähnlichem Drehpunkt zu funktionieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sammeln können. Geht der Umwerfer sauber?



Ich habe mit dem LAST Herb 160 mit 2x10 mittlerweile 1.600km gefahren. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme oder mangelnde Schaltperformance festgestellt. Der Umwerfer verhält sich vollkommen unauffällig.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. August 2014)

Aber wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll am Funktionsmuster den Umwerfer am Hinterbau zu befestigen um zu testen ob es vielleicht doch ausreichend funktioniert, wie bei Last? Das könnte uns im Zweifel Stress sparen wenn es funktioniert.

Basti, du bist OT, hier geht es um den Umwerfer


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Das ist imho quatsch! Ein funktionierender umwerfer sollte schon das Ziel sein, aber kein "optimaler"! Wenn z.b. Nur ein einziges Modell passt (wie bei Last) ist das doch voll ok. Nur damit alle umwerfer passen und alle anderen Bedingungen erfüllt sind, eine gute/geile Optik zu opfern ist genauso quatsch und man verkauft bestimmt deutlich weniger räder.



Jepp, damit kann man wieder leben. So wies aussieht wird eh nur einer passen, aber der sollte schon optimal funktioneren.




> Sehe das Problem in der heterogenen Verteilung der Kugelpreise, wer soll das kalkulieren?



Natürlich schon Gardaseepreise 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll am Funktionsmuster den Umwerfer am Hinterbau zu befestigen um zu testen ob es vielleicht doch ausreichend funktioniert, wie bei Last? Das könnte uns im Zweifel Stress sparen wenn es funktioniert.
> 
> Basti, du bist OT, hier geht es um den Umwerfer


habe es gesehen, tut aber nichts zur Sache ;-) das Funktionsmuster bleibt ja raw, da können wir auch im Nachgang noch bohren, flexen, schweißen.


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

ich bin das bmc eine zeit gefahren und muss leider sagen, dass das mit dem umwerfer klappt - so gut halt umwerfer klappen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hier federt der umwerfer auch mit



Zu genau dieser Karre habe ich extrem negative Aussagen zu hören bekommen, was die Umwerfer-Funktion betrifft. U.a. deswegen bin ich da so vorsichtig...


----------



## BommelMaster (14. August 2014)

machs doch einfach so:

du hast ja 2 protos. eines mit am hauptrahmen fest installierten umwerfer und einen mit angeschweißter etype aufnahmen an der wippe.
ausprobieren, hinterher ist man meist am schlauesten.

wegen Platzverhältnissen bei am Hauptrahmen befestigen Umwerfer, ic hglaube die Sram umwerfer bauen weniger dick auf, du hast ja einen Shimano verbaut, du könntest ja auch einen Umwerfer specn der die geringste Baudimension hat, eine bessere plattform solche "Einschränkungen" zu kommunizieren hast du NIRGENDS auf der Welt... wird dir keiner hinterher sauer sein.

Y Blech: Du hats ja die Volle möglichkeit das Sitzrohr etwas nach vorn zu versetzen, Sitrohrwinkel etwas flacher, und du hast alle möglichkeiten der Welt. Variostützen sei dank its die volle versenkbarkeit der Stütze ja nicht mehr die oberste priorität, das ist ja schon hinlänglich bekannt.

Es wird alles passen hinterher, man muss nur den besten Weg suchen, zu lamentieren "mit längeren Streben und ohne Umwerfer wärs einfacher" ist doch irgendwie zu einfach oder?

keiner behauptet guter Rahmenbau soll einfach sein. Das wichtigste ist nur, dass es hinterher einfach aussieht, das muss aber nicht für Konstruktion der Fall sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (14. August 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Renderings aus dem anderen Thread angesehen. Würde nicht sogar ein gebogenes Sitzrohr passen, mit dem Knick etwa auf der Höhe der direct mount Aufnahme?
Dann aber mit Top Swing/Low Clamp Schellenumwerfer unterhalb des Knicks montiert.



Diese Blechverstrebung könnte dann halt nicht so gerade verlaufen und das Querrohr hat weniger Platz, aber der Hinterbau ist ja eh noch nicht gezeichnet.

Oder ist dann der Winkel zu steil für einen Schellenumwerfer?


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Zu genau dieser Karre habe ich extrem negative Aussagen zu hören bekommen, was die Umwerfer-Funktion betrifft. U.a. deswegen bin ich da so vorsichtig...



komisch , evtl sind meine erwartungen an einen umwerfer schon so niedrig, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich würde auch sagen ausprobieren dranbrutzel wegflexen andere aufnahme dranbrutzeln (wenn es mehr als zwei vielversprechende varianten gibt)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

Sooooooo...

... ich habe mal die Sache mit dem Schellenumwerfer am Yoke in verschiedenen Varianten geprüft:

Machbar ist es, der Shimano-Umwerfer wäre bei dieser Variante sogar noch etwas platzsparender. Wir müssten die Kettenstreben um ca. 5mm verlängern, den Drehpunkt ein kleines Stück nach vorne drehen (ca. 2-3°) und das Sitzrohr-Offset am Tretlager um ca 10mm erhöhen (0,9° flacherer realer Sitzwinkel).

Dadurch könnten wir das Yoke deutlich kleiner gestalten und Gewicht einsparen. Der Optik käme das auch entgegen... und die längeren Kettenstreben wären eh top 

Gefällt mir echt gut die Idee... wenn wir uns auf eine entsprchende Anpassung an den KS einigen könnten, würde ich mich mal an einen vorzeigbaren Entwurf setzen...


----------



## discordius (14. August 2014)

Einfach machen und schweigen, die 5 mm längeren Kettenstreben merkt beim Fahren eh keine Sau. Und wenn ein späterer Besitzer mal auf die Idee kommt nachzumessen, ist es eben ein tragischer Einzelfall von Schwankungen im Produktionsprozess.


----------



## bsg (14. August 2014)

430 mm bringen keinen um 

@Stefan.Stark: Bitte Entwurf basteln ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. August 2014)

Machen! Es haben ja einige nur deshalb 425er Streben gewählt weil es keine 430er zum wählen gab. Wie wirkt sich der verdrehte Drehpunkt auf die Kinematik aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sooooooo...
> 
> ... ich habe mal die Sache mit dem Schellenumwerfer am Yoke in verschiedenen Varianten geprüft:
> 
> ...



Na sehr schön!
ich würde auch empfehlen einfach mal nen 2ten entwurf zu machen. Dann aber nicht zwangsläufig mit 430er streben, sondern einfach so kurz es geht. Dann kann man die beiden entwürfe ggf auch nochmal zur wahl stellen, mit den jeweiligen vor- und nachteilen.

jedoch sollte man dann auch das design vom hpt rahmen fertig haben bzw auch zur wahl stellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2014)

Genau, macht sie einfach 429. Das hört sich für die 425habenwoller psychologisch besser an 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Machen! Es haben ja einige nur deshalb 425er Streben gewählt weil es keine 430er zum wählen gab. Wie wirkt sich der verdrehte Drehpunkt auf die Kinematik aus?



Das ist nicht so wild... beim Eingelenker ist die Kinematik recht stabil, d.h. eine kleine Verschiebung des Drehpunkts ändert kaum etwas an der Kennlinie (sie wird sogar minimal progressiver, wenn der Rest bleibt). Und die Höhe des Drehpunkts wird nur um ein paar mm verändert...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Na sehr schön!
> ich würde auch empfehlen einfach mal nen 2ten entwurf zu machen. Dann aber nicht zwangsläufig mit 430er streben, sondern einfach so kurz es geht. Dann kann man die beiden entwürfe ggf auch nochmal zur wahl stellen, mit den jeweiligen vor- und nachteilen.
> 
> jedoch sollte man dann auch das design vom hpt rahmen fertig haben bzw auch zur wahl stellen.



Die 430er Streben sind schon recht genau kalkuliert => ich will mindesten 6mm Durchlauf/Freigängigkeit zwischen Reifen & Umwerfer => im Moment ist es ca. 1mm => 5mm längere KS


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

1mm reicht doch aber dicke für 99% der Fahrten zu Eisdiele!


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die 430er Streben sind schon recht genau kalkuliert => ich will mindesten 6mm Durchlauf/Freigängigkeit zwischen Reifen & Umwerfer => im Moment ist es ca. 1mm => 5mm längere KS



Naja  oder eben die reifenfreiheit im umwerferbetrieb einschränken! 
2.2er reichen doch völlig aus.


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2014)

Wie war das nochmal mit Do-it-all Bike? Ich will kein Trekkingrad mit Federbein, ich will ein spritziges Bike für ne flotte Runde und da hab ich keinen Bock alle 5m nen Snakebite zu flicken...


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

Dann fahr ohme umwerfer, dann kannste auch dicke reifen aufziehen


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2014)

Ich werd höchstwarscheinlich eh mit 10-fach "Hack" mit 42er Ritzel fahren...


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2014)

Na dann passt das doch...

und snakebites sind doch in zeiten von tubeless eh sowas von uncool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (14. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread hat man mir eine Seite lang erklärt, dass ein Hinterbau, wie der Last einer ist oder der vom Iron Horse 6 Point ohne querverstrebungen weiter oben nicht halten würde wenn man das y-Blech weg lässt..


Nochmal: Der wesentliche Unterschied der von dir zitierten Lösungen inkl. des Last´s zu unserem Projekt ist, dass sich diese Hinterbauten über einen zweiten Hebel am Hauptrahmen abstützen.
Bei uns sind die Anforderungen an die Hinterbausteifigkeit aber durch die fehlende Abstützung UND noch obendrein die Sache mit dem Knickstabeffekt/Dämpferverlängerung ein vielfaches höher! (wobei der Last-Hinterbau ja sogar in der Lagerachse quasi fast querverstrebt ist, was bei uns aber wiederum drehpunkt-/bauraumtechnisch nicht geht)



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll am Funktionsmuster den Umwerfer am Hinterbau zu befestigen um zu testen ob es vielleicht doch ausreichend funktioniert, wie bei Last? Das könnte uns im Zweifel Stress sparen wenn es funktioniert.


 Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, wozu haben wir einen Prototyp!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... ich habe mal die Sache mit dem Schellenumwerfer am Yoke in verschiedenen Varianten geprüft.... Machbar ist es.


 Mach es genau so, sags einfach keinem, ich verrats nicht weiter.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Die Leute die meinen sie bräuchten für ihre CC Runden 2.5er Reifen....Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen 2.1er Crossmark an meinem 6point und bin damit über die Alpen, durch Bikeparks und den Harz geschrubbert...und ja ich kenne 2.5er DH Schlappen von meinem DH Bike...
Wozu braucht man dann bitte fette Reifen an einem 130mm Bike wenn man auch noch zur Umwerferzielgruppe gehört?
Finde die Reifenbreitenbeschränkung ne gute Idee


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2014)

Ist ja schön, dass *DU* das kannst, ich nicht. Ich hätte gerne für meine "Feierabendtour" mindestens was mit Profil und verstärkter Karkasse!


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, dass *DU* das kannst, ich nicht. Ich hätte gerne für meine "Feierabendtour" mindestens was mit Profil und verstärkter Karkasse!


Du gehörst ja auch anscheinend nicht zur Umwerferzielgruppe, du meintest doch, dass du wohl am liebsten mit 10-fach mod unterwegs bist. Dann scheinst du ja dadurch, dass du nicht nur Waldautobahn fährst die Vorteile die man ohne Umwerfer hat zu schätzen zu wissen



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> den Drehpunkt ein kleines Stück nach vorne drehen (ca. 2-3°)


Hätte das Nachteile bezüglich Kinematik? Kenne mich damit nicht so aus.


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2014)

Wenn ich im Gebirge wohnen würde, oder auch mal längere Gebirgstouren fahren würde, dann würde ich auch nen Umwerfer haben wollen! 

Wenn die Befestigung gescheit gemacht ist und man dazu ne gescheite Kettenführung und ein S+ Schaltwerk fährt ist das fast so sorgenfrei wie 1-fach mit Kettenführung. Dasd Problem ist halt, dass seit der Entdeckung des DirectMounts unheimlich viele schief angebaute Umwerfer in der Weltgeschichte rumfahren, deren Position man nicht ändern kann. Gepaart mit der Unfähigkeit vieler Leute ihre Gangschaltung gescheit zu benutzen und einzustellen entstand so der Mythos, dass Umwerfer nicht richtig funktionieren...


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Gebirge wohnen würde, oder auch mal längere Gebirgstouren fahren würde, dann würde ich auch nen Umwerfer haben wollen!
> 
> Wenn die Befestigung gescheit gemacht ist und man dazu ne gescheite Kettenführung und ein S+ Schaltwerk fährt ist das fast so sorgenfrei wie 1-fach mit Kettenführung. Dasd Problem ist halt, dass seit der Entdeckung des DirectMounts unheimlich viele schief angebaute Umwerfer in der Weltgeschichte rumfahren, deren Position man nicht ändern kann. Gepaart mit der Unfähigkeit vieler Leute ihre Gangschaltung gescheit zu benutzen und einzustellen entstand so der Mythos, dass Umwerfer nicht richtig funktionieren...


Meine Umwerfer haben immer gut funktioniert aber kein anderes Teil an meinen Bikes hat jemals so viel Lärm verursacht und der Aussage, dass die Kettenführungen eines Umwerfers genauso gut ist, wie der einer 1-Fach Kettenführung, kann ich einfach nicht zustimmen. Selbst wenn ich meine Umwerfer noch so gerade und nah wie möglich am Kettenblatt anliegend eingestellt habe, habe ich schon teilweise bei Bunnyhops Ketten verloren.
Hauptkritikpunkt am Umwerfer in dieser Situation ist jedoch immernoch, dass er offensichtlich unsere konstruktive Freiheit stark einschränkt, obwohl man für eine "Spezialisierung" für 1x11 gestimmt hat..


----------



## RedSKull (14. August 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach nicht Sachen zur Wahl stellen, die zusammen nicht funktionieren. 

Oder vorher darauf hinweisen, dass 425er Kettenstreben automatisch eine Umwerfermontage ausschliessen.

Das ist jetzt weniger an den Konstrukteur gerichtet, der muss den Mist ja ausbaden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> ...
> Oder vorher darauf hinweisen, dass 425er Kettenstreben automatisch eine Umwerfermontage ausschliessen.
> 
> Das ist jetzt weniger an den Konstrukteur gerichtet, der muss den Mist ja ausbaden.



Naja... beim aktuellen Entwurf isses ja umgesetzt, möglich ist es also schon. Mit Hängen und Würgen 

Aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass man es nicht leicht hat... Chefs, PMs, die Community und Gott weiß wer wollen grundsätzlich erstmal nicht auf den Konstrukteur hören. Erst wenn der wieder zig Nachtschichten geschoben hat, um Probleme zu lösen - die garnicht existieren würden hätte man auf ihn gehört - und man dann sieht, dass genau die vorhergesagten Probleme auftreten, dann kommt das große "Aha".
Ich versuche mir immer einzureden, dass das nicht an mangelndem Vertrauen und Unverschämtheit liegt, sondern an mangelndem Abstraktionsvermögen... wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus allem... 

Muss man denn erst alles zeichnen, bevor einem einer glaubt?

Ein Beispiel:
Wenn mir mein Steuerberater sagt: "Das geht so nicht, das gibt Probleme." Dann gehe ich ja auch nicht hin und antworte: "Aber so viele Steuern sind doof, die will ich nicht zahlen." Nein - ich glaube dem Menschen und warte nicht, bis mir ein Staatsanwalt detailliert und schwarz auf weiß erklärt was alles nicht in Ordnung ist...

Auf der anderen Seite wird man als grundsätzlich fauler Inscheniör auf diese Weise immer wieder an seine Grenzen gebracht... das hat auch wieder seine Vorteile!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## RedSKull (15. August 2014)

Ich kenne das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (15. August 2014)

Selbst schuld, wenn du dafuer Nachtschichten machst. Fuer die Bearbeitung von Sonderwuenschen muessen Projekte verzögert werden, mit Ansage. PM sign here or leave. Die Sprache versteht er


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. August 2014)

na da macht ihr es euch aber ein bisschen leicht. Klar der PM ist ein dankbares Opfer, allein schon wegen dem Manager in der Berufbezeichnung.... Aber dafür, dass die Konstuktion hinter dem, gemeinsam verabschiedeten, Zeitplan hängt, kann er nichts. Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass in der Umwerferdiskussion nicht ausreichend über der Tellerrand geschaut wird. da ich nicht zeichnen aber recht talentiert basteln kann, warte ich auf das Funktionsmuster.... nicht alles steht in euren tollen Formeln und die Realität stirbt nicht, wenn man mal eine Toleranz oder Herstellervorgabe überschreitet.


----------



## discordius (15. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel:
> Wenn mir mein Steuerberater sagt: "Das geht so nicht, das gibt Probleme." Dann gehe ich ja auch nicht hin und antworte: "Aber so viele Steuern sind doof, die will ich nicht zahlen." Nein - ich glaube dem Menschen und warte nicht, bis mir ein Staatsanwalt detailliert und schwarz auf weiß erklärt was alles nicht in Ordnung ist...





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> .... nicht alles steht in euren tollen Formeln und die Realität stirbt nicht, wenn man mal eine Toleranz oder Herstellervorgabe überschreitet.



Basti macht den Hoeneß? Der hat auch nur die Toleranzen überschritten. 

Aber es ist immer noch so, dass eine Verlängerung der Kettenstreben um ca. 1% die meisten Probleme mit dem Umwerfer lösen würden? Deshalb der Aufwand? Wirklich?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> na da macht ihr es euch aber ein bisschen leicht. Klar der PM ist ein dankbares Opfer, allein schon wegen dem Manager in der Berufbezeichnung.... Aber dafür, dass die Konstuktion hinter dem, gemeinsam verabschiedeten, Zeitplan hängt, kann er nichts. Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass in der Umwerferdiskussion nicht ausreichend über der Tellerrand geschaut wird. da ich nicht zeichnen aber recht talentiert basteln kann, warte ich auf das Funktionsmuster.... nicht alles steht in euren tollen Formeln und die Realität stirbt nicht, wenn man mal eine Toleranz oder Herstellervorgabe überschreitet.


Hmm, Herstellervorgaben überschreiten ... Mich würde interessieren, wer das Zeitbudget für den Mehraufwand beim Testen trägt. Oder, wenn man einfach nicht testet, wer ist dann das dankebare Opfer wenns nicht ordentlich funktioniert und es zu Beschwerden oder sogar Rückläufern kommt. Das ist dann die Schuld des Inscheniörs, oder?


----------



## nuts (15. August 2014)

Wir wollen mal nicht vergessen, dass es hier um den Umwerfer geht. Das Teil hat a) eigentlich noch nie jemanden durch seine sensationell sanfte Funktion überzeugt und b) hier keine Priorität und c) gibt es viele Räder, an denen der Umwerfer nicht exakt wie vorgeschrieben angebracht ist oder sich aus dieser Position heraus bewegt. 

Aus diesen Gründen ist mir beispielsweise auch der Punkt: "Kompatibilität mit _möglichst vielen_ Umwerfern" nicht wichtig. Stattdessen genügt eigentlich "Kompatibilität mit_ irgendeinem _Umwerfer"


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. August 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hmm, Herstellervorgaben überschreiten ... Mich würde interessieren, wer das Zeitbudget für den Mehraufwand beim Testen trägt. Oder, wenn man einfach nicht testet, wer ist dann das dankebare Opfer wenns nicht ordentlich funktioniert und es zu Beschwerden oder sogar Rückläufern kommt. Das ist dann die Schuld des Inscheniörs, oder?


Für das Endprodukt zeichnet ja wohl kaum der Ingenieur verantwortlich. Um es noch einmal klar zu sagen: Wir machen gerade einen riesen Tanz um ein Bauteil, das von einer Minderheit als Option gwünscht wurde und nicht einmal 100% dieser Minderheit werden die Option nutzen. Wenn das bedeutet, dass wir das Produkt für den Abstimungssieger nicht 100% zufriedenstellend entwickeln können, stirbt die Option bzw,  muß die Option auf 100% Kompatibiltät verzichten. Meine Erfahrung als Biker und Schrauber sagt mir, dass auch ein Umwerfer, der ein paar Millimeter höher oder oder ein paar Grad aus der Mittelachse positioniert ist, durchaus seinen Dienst zufriedenstellend erfüllen kann. ob das in unserem Fall auch geht, muss halt die Praxis zeigen, ebenso, welcher Umwerfertyp wohl am besten diesen Anspruch erfüllt. An meinem Salsa wirft seit über zehn Jahren ein Rennradumwerfer die Kette....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2014)

Hmmh...bei 39% ist der Begriff "Minderheit" glaub ich nimmer das richtige Wort 

G.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. August 2014)

@nuts: Mach aus dem "irgendeinem Umwerfer" ein "einem sinnvollen Umwerfer", und ich bin ganz bei dir. 

@supurb-bicycles: Am Schluss muss es funktionieren. Das kann man auf viele Arten erreichen. Im übrigen hat Stefan bereits zwei Lösungen präsentiert, die den technischen Vorgaben genügen. Jetzt wird plötzlich der Eisdielenfaktor als neues Kriterium präsentiert, um die Umwerferoption zu versauern. Und bewertet wurde der Eisdielenfaktor mehrfach am Funktionsmuster. Aber nix für ungut.

Schade übrigens, dass ihr hier explizit den Umwerfer depriorisiert. Die Umfrageergebnisse rechtfertigen das nämlich keineswegs. Unter anderem, weil die Frage lautete "wer kann verzichten", nicht "wer will verzichten".


----------



## dkc-live (15. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> c) gibt es viele Räder, an denen der Umwerfer nicht exakt wie vorgeschrieben angebracht ist oder sich aus dieser Position heraus bewegt.


Und genau aus diesem Grund besteht der Hass gegen Umwerfer. Weil irgendwelche Trottelfirmen meinen die Spezifikationen zu dehnen. Meine Umwerfer funktionieren Jedenfalls all perfekt und schalten sehr schnell! Man sollte auch mal die aktuellen Versionen der Teile fahren in den Zugelassenen Kombinationen. Ich für meinen Teil verstehe den Umwerferhass nicht! Ich kann unter Last am Berg schalten und beim Bunnyhop springt meine Kette nicht. Vielleicht weil mein Rahmen nicht vermurkst ist! 
Meine Erfahrung desweiteren man sollte nur Shimano Teile aus der selben Produktreihe und Modelljahr kombinieren. Ist auch wieder meine Meinung hat sich aber durchaus gezeigt, dass bei *mir* ein 2014 er 2fach SLX umwerfer einfach nicht gut an einer 2008 er XT Kurbel (3fach auf 2fach umgebaut) funktioniert.

Negative Erfahrungen:
-Nicht die Orginal Kettenblätter auf der Kurbel -> Kettenklemmer, Kettenspringen, Laut und Klappern... (TA, FSA und Raceface Blätter getestet)
-Cannondale Caffeine 2006 - Die Kettenlinie war vermurkst. Wenn man das Rad mit dem Hinterrad hat hüpfen lassen und hat rückwärtsgetreten ist die Kette immer runtergefallen. Mit gleichen Komponenten an einem anderen Rahmen bestand das Problem nicht.



In *meinen* Augen kommen alle Umwerferprobleme von unpassenden Materialparungen der Kettenblatt/Kurbel/Umwerferkombinationen und/oder einem Rahmen mit einer schlechten Kettengeometrie sowie Umwerferbefestigung.


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. August 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @nuts: Mach aus dem "irgendeinem Umwerfer" ein "einem sinnvollen Umwerfer", und ich bin ganz bei dir.
> 
> @supurb-bicycles: Am Schluss muss es funktionieren. Das kann man auf viele Arten erreichen. Im übrigen hat Stefan bereits zwei Lösungen präsentiert, die den technischen Vorgaben genügen. Jetzt wird plötzlich der Eisdielenfaktor als neues Kriterium präsentiert, um die Umwerferoption zu versauern. Und bewertet wurde der Eisdielenfaktor mehrfach am Funktionsmuster. Aber nix für ungut.
> 
> Schade übrigens, dass ihr hier explizit den Umwerfer depriorisiert. Die Umfrageergebnisse rechtfertigen das nämlich keineswegs. Unter anderem, weil die Frage lautete "wer kann verzichten", nicht "wer will verzichten".


stimmt, es können sogar noch mehr als die 60% darauf verzichten, schließlich werden nicht alle Optionswähler auch einen Umwerfer montieren. es hat sehr wenig mit Eisdielenfaktor zu tun, neben der unbequemen Optik sind wir uns auch sehr sicher, dass der Hinterbau so wie dargestellt nicht halten wird. Und das sieht nicht nur vor Eisdiele blöd aus. Lasst uns doch bitte das Muster abwarten, dann sehen wir schon weiter...


----------



## H.B.O (15. August 2014)

"depriorisieren"- der umwerfer hatte nie priorität und bislang wurde sogar zu viel wert auf die perfekte funktion eines bauteils gelegt, das die mehrheit nicht will oder zumindest drauf verzichten kann. die frage ist nun warum die mehrheit und nicht die minderheit kompromisse machen muss, die sogar das gesamtkonzept unattraktiv machen


----------



## Bavragor (15. August 2014)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr amüsant, wie gegen einen Umwerfer gewettert wird wegen angeblicher funktioneller Probleme. Also ich persönlich musste an meinem Rad immer genau zu einem Zeitpunkt den Umwerfer neu einstellen: nach einem Zugwechsel. Sonst funktioniert er einfach wie er soll. Das Schaltwerk bedarf schon öfter Einstellung. Das liegt wohl an der doch eher exponierten Position bei der halt gern mal ein Ast oder ähnlicher dazwischen funkt.
Wäre es demzufolge nicht sinnvoller, zu veruschen auf das Schaltwerk zu verzichten und nur noch mit Umwerfer zu schalten?


(Nein, wer denkt, dass dieser Post ein wenig Überspitzung der Tatsachen enthält liegt völlig falsch)


Und an die Leute die denken, dass man nur einen Umwerfer braucht wenn man Waldautobahn fährt: Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt, die den Trail nicht direkt vor der Haustür haben und auf eher flacher Strecke zu diesem ein paar Kilometer fahren müssen? Und nein, Auto ist nicht


----------



## H.B.O (15. August 2014)

schon komisch dass alle auf der gerade 44-11 brauchen und dann am berg gehts nicht ohne 22-36


----------



## Kerosin0815 (15. August 2014)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Und an die Leute die denken, dass man nur einen Umwerfer braucht wenn man Waldautobahn fährt: Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt, die den Trail nicht direkt vor der Haustür haben und auf eher flacher Strecke zu diesem ein paar Kilometer fahren müssen? Und nein, Auto ist nicht



Schon mal daran gedacht den Wohnsitz in die nähe deiner Trails zu legen ?
Dann kannst du auf den lästigen und klapprigen Umwerfer verzichten.....


----------



## dkc-live (15. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> schon komisch dass alle auf der gerade 44-11 brauchen und dann am berg gehts nicht ohne 22-36


Das denkst du dir grade aus und ist nur Stimmungsmache. Das hat auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. August 2014)

uha.. da habe ich ja gestern noch was los getreten mit meinem Post 

Ich muss auch mal eine Lanze für die PMs und sonstiges Gefleuch brechen:
Ohne ALLE beteiligten funktioniert so ein Projekt nicht! Gerade den Basti schätze ich (nicht nur) als PM in hohem Maße!!! Auch der Rest unserer Truppe ist im Vergleich zu dem was mir sonst im Berufsleben begegnet ist auf sehr hohem Niveau (ich würde sogar sagen: absolut auf hohem Niveau... wir haben nur zu wenig Zeit & Kohle ). Das wir unsere Reibungspunkte haben liegt in der Natur der Dinge, schließlich haben wir unsere jeweiligen Prioritäten und können nicht immer zu 100% die Probleme des anderen erfassen.

Das schöne ist, wenn man die so offen zelebrieren kann  Wenn man ab und zu mal einen raus hauen kann, dann lässt sich viel angefressener Stress vermeiden 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. August 2014)

Back to Topic:

Werde mich mal an einen Entwurf mit Schellenumwerfer setzen... kann aber nicht versprechen, dass das für die ersten Funktionsmuster schon fertig wird. Eventuell müssen wir dann noch einen Hinterbau machen bzw. einen vorhandenen umbauen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> stimmt, es können sogar noch mehr als die 60% darauf verzichten, schließlich werden nicht alle Optionswähler auch einen Umwerfer montieren. es hat sehr wenig mit Eisdielenfaktor zu tun, neben der unbequemen Optik sind wir uns auch sehr sicher, dass der Hinterbau so wie dargestellt nicht halten wird. Und das sieht nicht nur vor Eisdiele blöd aus. Lasst uns doch bitte das Muster abwarten, dann sehen wir schon weiter...


Stimmt, ich geb dir völlig recht, dass nicht alle Optionswähler einen Umwerfer montieren werden. Ich hatte natürlich nur die andere Seite des Problems im Blick und hätte behauptet, verzichten zu können ist Vorraussetzung dafür verzichten zu wollen, d.h. das Verhältnis hätte sich zugunsten des Umwerfers verschoben. Ich leg sogar noch einen drauf und behaupte, dass es viel mehr Leute gibt die nur mit Einschränkungen auf den Umwerfer verzichten können als solche, die den Umwerfer gewählt haben aber doch nicht nutzen wollen. Du kannst natürlich genau das gegenteilige Argument machen, und wir werden nie erfahren wer Recht hat.

Worauf ich eigentlich raus will ist aber das: Allein die Tatsache, dass die Ergebnisse auf verschiedene Art interpretiert werden können, demonstriert wie wenig belastbar die Umfrageergebnisse sind. (Auf sonstige systematische Fehler haben andere genauso wie ich im Umfragethread schon hingewiesen. Ich möchte sie hier nicht  wiederholen.) Deshalb wäre ich ein wenig zurückhaltender damit von Minderheiten zu sprechen und einseitige Kompromisse vorzuschlagen.

Ich geb aber schon Ruhe. Am Ende läufts drauf raus dass ihr damit Geld verdienen müsst, und es ist wiederum ziemlich egal, auf welche Art ihr euer Geld verdient. Also: Abwarten, testen, und erst dann weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Bavragor (15. August 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht den Wohnsitz in die nähe deiner Trails zu legen ?
> Dann kannst du auf den lästigen und klapprigen Umwerfer verzichten.....



Bezahlst du mir den Umzug? 


(Ganz davon abgesehen, dass hier nicht ein Trail neben dem anderen liegt und man schon gewissen Transitwege zurücklegen muss)


----------



## ONE78 (15. August 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. August 2014)

echt gut, aber vermutlich bleischwer. nukeproof?


----------



## Plumpssack (15. August 2014)

Ja, ist vom 2015er Pulse.


----------



## ONE78 (15. August 2014)

425 mit 1x...
435 mit umwerfer


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. August 2014)

i


Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ja, ist vom 2015er Pulse.


ich denke, man könnte auch vom mega am 275 eventuell was lernen...


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> 425 mit 1x...
> 435 mit umwerfer



Dachte der Post sollte auf die PM Aufnahme zielen. Das man zwischen 160 und 180 wählen kann ohne einen Adapter nuten zu müssen.

Edit - die Aufnahmen sind natürlich am Nukeproof sind natürlich dafür vorgesehen wenn man die KSlänge verstellt, kann man aber sicherlich "missbrauchen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. August 2014)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr amüsant, wie gegen einen Umwerfer gewettert wird wegen angeblicher funktioneller Probleme


Die funktionellen Probleme sind doch auf den ersten Blick offensichtlich wenn man sich nur das Erscheinungsbild des Prototypen und die ganze Diskussion darum ansieht.


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> i
> ich denke, man könnte auch vom mega am 275 eventuell was lernen...


Wie man das Alu bei Fahrradrahmen durch Blei ersetzt? Oder was meinst du?


----------



## SCM (16. August 2014)

Ich wusste, dass das mit den Verstell- und Adapterlösungen hier irgendwann losgeht, um die 15% Kundschaft, die sonst mit Absprung droht, nicht zu vergraulen...


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wie man das Alu bei Fahrradrahmen durch Blei ersetzt? Oder was meinst du?





Dem Basti ist glaub die ähnliche Drehpunkt-Lage aufgefallen, und die Verbindung der Sitzstreben vor dem Sitzrohr, und die spurlos verschwindende Umwerferaufnahme.


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass das mit den Verstell- und Adapterlösungen hier irgendwann losgeht, um die 15% Kundschaft, die sonst mit Absprung droht, nicht zu vergraulen...


Es hätte auch durchaus sind für die 1x11 Kundschaft. Weil die 90% von denenen die ein funktionierendes Fahrrad wollen, mit 430 sicherlich glücklicher werden


----------



## SCM (16. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Es hätte auch durchaus sind für die 1x11 Kundschaft. Weil die 90% von denenen die ein funktionierendes Fahrrad wollen, mit 430 sicherlich glücklicher werden



Umwerfer und Kettenstrebenlänge hin oder her, das Ding wird überall ein Kompromiss. Kompromisse sind per Definitionem Scheisse. Für mich isses so nix mehr. Hier ein Adapter, da ein Verstärkungsblech wegen des Adapters, noch ne hochgezogene Kettenstrebe...bah. Daniel Düsentrieb lässt grüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Umwerfer und Kettenstrebenlänge hin oder her, das Ding wird überall ein Kompromiss. Kompromisse sind per Definitionem Scheisse. Für mich isses so nix mehr. Hier ein Adapter, da ein Verstärkungsblech wegen des Adapters, noch ne hochgezogene Kettenstrebe...bah. Daniel Düsentrieb lässt grüßen.


Also wird es wie jedes andere Fahrrad auch?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2014)

Ich will auch mal ein Fahrrad sehen das für niemanden ein Kompromiss ist 
SCM scheint da was auf Lager zu haben. Hoffentlich kommt noch ein Beispiel von ihm mit Bild

G.


----------



## SCM (16. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also wird es wie jedes andere Fahrrad auch?



Das ist leider zu befürchten.

Mein Bild von damals sagt doch schon alles, da brauche ich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2014)

Ich war von Anfang an für ein FAT Bike mit Pinion. Das wäre nicht wie jedes Andere geworden 

G.


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich war von Anfang an für ein FAT Bike mit Pinion. Das wäre nicht wie jedes Andere geworden
> 
> G.


Mit 150mm vorn und hinten bitte! Ein Trailallmountainlightenduromarathonfatbike bitte!


----------



## veraono (16. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dem Basti ist glaub die ähnliche Drehpunkt-Lage aufgefallen, und die Verbindung der Sitzstreben vor dem Sitzrohr, und die spurlos verschwindende Umwerferaufnahme.


Ich glaube Nukeproof ist uns da kein besonders guter Ratgeber: Die Verbindung der Sitzstreben VOR dem Sitzrohr dürfte bei unserer Position der oberen Lagerpunkte ( die ja aufgrund der Progressionskurve bewusst soweit hinten liegt) deutlich weniger Elegant aussehen, etwas weniger Steifigkeit bieten und etwas mehr Gewicht bedeuten. 
EDIT: wobei wenn der Hinterbau als "echtes Dreieck" wie z.B. hier ausgeführt würde , dann könnte ich mir eine Quer-Verstrebung vor dem Sitzrohr wiederum sogar sehr gut vorstellen!
Dass der Umwerfer spurlos entfernt werden kann ist zwar schick, ändert aber nichts daran, dass man ihn in den knapp vorhanden Bauraum integrieren -und den Hinterbau entsprechend deformieren- muss.


----------



## nuts (19. August 2014)

Also so mal zur Info:

Gerade mal einen Schellenumwerfer ins Modell geworfen. Das Yoke kann schon deutlich kleiner ausfallen, ist nur ganz schnell gezeichnet. Dafür muss der sitzwinkel minimal flacher (virtuell).





Und ein symmetrisches Yoke + Kettenstreben drängt sich dann natürlich auf:


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal ein Fahrrad sehen das für niemanden ein Kompromiss ist
> SCM scheint da was auf Lager zu haben. Hoffentlich kommt noch ein Beispiel von ihm mit Bild
> 
> G.


Irgendwie sehe da keine doofen Adapter und Aufnahmen und Kettenstrebenverstellungen. Kompromisslos schön. Hätten wir auch haben können, ohne den Scheiß-Drecks-Umwerfer.


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe da keine doofen Adapter und Aufnahmen und Kettenstrebenverstellungen. Kompromisslos schön. Hätten wir auch haben können, ohne den Scheiß-Drecks-Umwerfer.


nur kostet der Rahmen soviel wie das ICB2 als Komplettrad.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

Santa Cruz baut echt verdammt schöne Rahmen bis ins letzte Detail... denen ihre Jungs verstehen was von (Ober-)flächenmodellierung, schaut euch einfach mal die glatten Formübergänge an... da wird man ein bissl neidisch...

Allerdings kommt bei denen meines Wissens auch eine "dickere" CAD-Software als SWX zum Einsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nur kostet der Rahmen soviel wie das ICB2 als Komplettrad.



Das hat überhaupt gar nichts mit dem Preis zu tun (und auch nicht unbedingt mit dem CAD-Programm). Das worum es hier in Wahrheit geht, ist schlichtweg eine Sache von konsequenten Entscheidungen. Und das ist genau das Problem an einem durch ein Forum gebautes Bike. Es ist nämlich eigentlich nicht möglich, ein solches Bike in einem Forum zu bauen. Dazu müsste man beispielsweise nämlich sehr konsequent sagen: 62% haben für 1x11 gestimmt, ein Umwerfer zusätzlich zu befestigen bringt Probleme mit und wird in jedem Fall unschön, also bauen wir konsequent das Bike für 1x11 ohne Umwerfermontage. Da würde man aber 38% vor den Kopf stoßen, was sich eigentlich schon der Hersteller nicht leisten kann. Also wir ein Kompromiss gebaut.
Die Frage ist: Ist das besser? Ich glaube nicht. Man geht am Ende eine Menge Kompromisse ein und hinterher kommt auch ein großer Kompromiss raus. Aber spricht der größte Kompromiss aus allen Entscheidungen den einzelnen auch an? Ich glaube nicht.
Die Bikes, die einen persönlich wirklich ansprechen und begeistern (so dass der "Haben-Will-Wunsch" aufkommt), sind bikes die einem genau passen und schick sind und recht konsequent entwickelt sind. Das sind höchstens bei einer Minderheit große Kompromisse.

(Baut an das Nomad einen Umwerfer und eine Kettenstrebenverstellung und die Schönheit ist dahin.)

Das ist der Grund, weshalb so etwas schickes wie beim Santa Cruz Nomad nicht raus kommt, nicht das Rahmenmaterial oder der Preis.
Das ist auch die Crux an dem "Format" hier. Es macht großen Spass, aber die vielen Kompromisse machen das Ergebnis ein bischen kaputt und sind ein Nachteil gegenüber einem "standardmäßig" entwickeltem Bike.
Ich hoffe, die Kompromisse sind nicht zu groß, das wird nämlich auch über den Erfolg des Bikes entscheiden. Denn: Wer weiß, was die Konkurenz so zur Eurobike bringt...
Es bleibt spannend.

Im übrigen: Beim ICB 1 war das tatsächlich anders. Die Verstellungen, waren auch Kompromisse (und werden aktuell beseitigt), aber insgesamt war das Bike ein sehr konsequentes und recht radikales Enduro (man betrachte die Geo). Das lag aber an den Entscheidungen damals. Das Forum war mutiger.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Santa Cruz baut echt verdammt schöne Rahmen bis ins letzte Detail... denen ihre Jungs verstehen was von (Ober-)flächenmodellierung, schaut euch einfach mal die glatten Formübergänge an... da wird man ein bissl neidisch...
> 
> Allerdings kommt bei denen meines Wissens auch eine "dickere" CAD-Software als SWX zum Einsatz...



Was vermutest du, oder weißt du, was die Kollegen nutzen?  Mit Solid oder auch anderen gängigen derivaten wie dem Inventor ist ja schon einiges möglich.


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Vermute mal eher Catia (  ) oder ähnliches.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> (Baut an das Nomad einen Umwerfer und eine Kettenstrebenverstellung und die Schönheit ist dahin.)



Bei der KS Verstellung übersiehst du aber, das es sich bei den Modellen um das Funktionsmuster handelt und nicht um das Endprodukt! Bleibt nur noch der Umwerfer als bisheriger Kompromiss, oder?


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Hier wird doch schon wieder über Verstellung spekuliert.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. August 2014)

Über eine 5mm Verlängerung der KS, fix, um den Umwerfer und Verstrebungen besser unterzubringen, so jedenfalls hatte ich das mal verstanden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Was vermutest du, oder weißt du, was die Kollegen nutzen?  Mit Solid oder auch anderen gängigen derivaten wie dem Inventor ist ja schon einiges möglich.



Ich würde mal sagen ProE:
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/de/senior-product-designer-engineer-or-industrial-designer

Ein Traum... sowas würde in keiner deutschen Stellenausschreibung stehen:
_*Working at Santa Cruz Bicycles*
We offer a relaxed working environment, local singletrack, and the opportunity to work with a group of bike enthusiasts who are committed and impassioned to try and build the perfect bike. Our goals are to create the best mountain bikes on the planet, and have a good time doing it. The results of our work and more about the company can be found at www.santacruzbicycles.com._

... wenn das bloß nicht in Amiland wäre...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

EINE KS-VERSTELLUNG KOMMT NICHT IN SERIE!


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen ProE:
> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/de/senior-product-designer-engineer-or-industrial-designer
> 
> Ein Traum... sowas würde in keiner deutschen Stellenausschreibung stehen:
> ...



Ach, außerhalb von Europa kommt das doch öfter vor. Und Single Trails hinterm Büro sind was sehr feines!

Edit: Da wird mir "plötzlich" klar warum die so teuer sind 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EINE KS-VERSTELLUNG KOMMT NICHT IN SERIE!



Sag ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (19. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen ProE:
> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/de/senior-product-designer-engineer-or-industrial-designer
> 
> Ein Traum... sowas würde in keiner deutschen Stellenausschreibung stehen:
> ...




Hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an.
Ausgerechnent ProE , eines der wenigen CAD Programme was ich noch nicht benutzt habe   aber Kenntnisse sind ja nicht gefordert, nur bevorzugt.. 

Hmm... bin zwar recht glücklich in meinem jetzigen Job, aber vieleicht sollte ich nochmal eine Bewerbung fertig machen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an.
> Ausgerechnent ProE , eines der wenigen CAD Programme was ich noch nicht benutzt habe   aber Kenntnisse sind ja nicht gefordert, nur bevorzugt..
> 
> Hmm... bin zwar recht glücklich in meinem jetzigen Job, aber vieleicht sollte ich nochmal eine Bewerbung fertig machen



Kannst mich dann ja auf Deine Stelle vermitteln


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt gar nichts mit dem Preis zu tun (und auch nicht unbedingt mit dem CAD-Programm). Das worum es hier in Wahrheit geht, ist schlichtweg eine Sache von konsequenten Entscheidungen. Und das ist genau das Problem an einem durch ein Forum gebautes Bike. Es ist nämlich eigentlich nicht möglich, ein solches Bike in einem Forum zu bauen. Dazu müsste man beispielsweise nämlich sehr konsequent sagen: 62% haben für 1x11 gestimmt, ein Umwerfer zusätzlich zu befestigen bringt Probleme mit und wird in jedem Fall unschön, also bauen wir konsequent das Bike für 1x11 ohne Umwerfermontage. Da würde man aber 38% vor den Kopf stoßen, was sich eigentlich schon der Hersteller nicht leisten kann. Also wir ein Kompromiss gebaut.
> Die Frage ist: Ist das besser? Ich glaube nicht. Man geht am Ende eine Menge Kompromisse ein und hinterher kommt auch ein großer Kompromiss raus. Aber spricht der größte Kompromiss aus allen Entscheidungen den einzelnen auch an? Ich glaube nicht.
> Die Bikes, die einen persönlich wirklich ansprechen und begeistern (so dass der "Haben-Will-Wunsch" aufkommt), sind bikes die einem genau passen und schick sind und recht konsequent entwickelt sind. Das sind höchstens bei einer Minderheit große Kompromisse.
> 
> ...



Jetzt denk nochmal genau über das Projekt nach: Du willst ein Demokratisch erstelltes Fahrrad ohne Kompromisse.
Du weißt schon, dass der Satz sich selbst in den Schwanz beißt....

Und eben weil vier von sechs einen Umwerfer wollen, weil sie nicht wie der Großteil der IBC Community im Flachland wohnen, bekommt das Fahrrad eine abnehmbare Lösung.


----------



## bsg (20. August 2014)

3,8 von 10 bitte .

Demokratie bedeutet eben auch, dass die Mehrheitsmeinung den Kurs bestimmt - bei klaren Mehrheiten hat das nix mit Kompromiss zu tun. Und jetzt bitte keine Diskussion darüber, ob es gerecht ist wenn man 49,9% der Wähler ggf. ignoriert.


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. August 2014)

Also ich sehe das ganze hier eher weniger als demokratisches Ding. Die Crowd ist doch eher die Masse/Menge. Ich seh das eher so das, die Masse an eingebundenen Personen die Anzahl wirklich guter Ideen erhöht, im vergleich zum herkömmlichen Entwicklung Ablauf. Die Abstimmungen können nur eine Tendenz hergeben. Sonst hätten wir ja das selbe lahmende uneffektive verhalten wie in der Großen Koalition zur Zeit. Irgendjemand muss ganz klar Entscheidungen Treffen und die Richtung vorgeben. Sonst landen wir beim schon so oft angesprochenem Großen Kompromiss. Und ne Eierlegendewollmilchsau will hier wohl keiner. ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also so mal zur Info:
> 
> Gerade mal einen Schellenumwerfer ins Modell geworfen. Das Yoke kann schon deutlich kleiner ausfallen, ist nur ganz schnell gezeichnet. Dafür muss der sitzwinkel minimal flacher (virtuell).
> 
> ...


Geht der auch im eingefedertem zustand da rein? Also die schelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (20. August 2014)

Aus Mehrheitsentscheidungen resultieren doch nie radikal besser funktionierende Dinge. Da kommen Sachen raus, die so funktionieren wie vorher und möglichst in vielen Details ein klein wenig besser sind.
Wenn man etwas umwerfendes  bauen will, sollte man das allein tun.


----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Geht der auch im eingefedertem zustand da rein? Also die schelle?



Ich sag mal: Jain. Es passt so wie es ist sehr knapp nicht. Man müsste wohl den virtuellen Sitzwinkel minimal flacher machen, evtl. sogar den Drehpunkt nach vorne drehen. Alternativ Kettenstreben länger. Alternativ weglassen


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich sag mal: Jain. Es passt so wie es ist sehr knapp nicht. Man müsste wohl den virtuellen Sitzwinkel minimal flacher machen, evtl. sogar den Drehpunkt nach vorne drehen. Alternativ Kettenstreben länger. Alternativ weglassen


Auf den letzten Vorschlag könnten wir uns einigen.


----------



## scylla (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich sag mal: Jain. Es passt so wie es ist sehr knapp nicht. Man müsste wohl den virtuellen Sitzwinkel minimal flacher machen, evtl. sogar den Drehpunkt nach vorne drehen. Alternativ Kettenstreben länger. Alternativ weglassen



um die Entscheidung etwas zu erleichtern sammle ich mal ein paar Argumente:
- die demokratische Mehrheit braucht keinen Umwerfer
- das Design kann schöner werden ohne Umwerfer
- es gibt weniger Diskussionen bei der Komponentenauswahl ohne Umwerfer
- beim On-One Codeine funktioniert's doch auch und die Leute kaufen wie blöd
- etc

(mag jemand anders weitermachen? )


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. August 2014)

Am aller meisten stört mich, das 90% der Leute die gegen Einfach wettern es selber nicht probiert haben. Sobald sie es mal getan haben fragen sich davon wieder eine ganze Latte was der blöde Umwerfer soll.


----------



## Pilatus (21. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> um die Entscheidung etwas zu erleichtern sammle ich mal ein paar Argumente:
> - die demokratische Mehrheit braucht keinen Umwerfer
> - das Design kann schöner werden ohne Umwerfer
> - es gibt weniger Diskussionen bei der Komponentenauswahl ohne Umwerfer
> ...




ich brauch keine Rahmengröße S, also kann man sie weglassen...


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2014)

@foreigner @scylla 
Habt ihr nicht beide schon erklärt, das Rad - ob mit oder ohne Umwerfer - sowieso nicht kaufen zu wollen?


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

korrigiert  mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber hat nicht hier die Leitung, also aus meiner Sicht Alutech selbst die Entscheidung getroffen es jedem Recht machen zu wollen?
Wenn nach der Abstimmung einfach gesagt worden wäre: "Entschieden. Ohne Umwerfer.", wär´s anders gelaufen hier.
MMn muss Alutech entscheiden, ob man das schön hinbekommt mit der Option oder ob man´s kompromisslos designen will.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @foreigner @scylla
> Habt ihr nicht beide schon erklärt, das Rad - ob mit oder ohne Umwerfer - sowieso nicht kaufen zu wollen?



Ja. Wobei ich hin und her gerissen bin. Wenn ein hübscher Entwurf kommt, dann wird´s halt schon ein sehr schickes Rad. In vielerlei Hinsicht gefällt´s mir auch und ein paar Grundideen von mir stecken ja drin (Der Eingelenker mit Verlängerung für die Progression war von mir, die meisten Geo-Werte sind genau da wo ich sie gerne hätte).
Eigentlich stören mich zwei Dinge:
1. Ungeklärt, ob das mit der lange nicht abgestützten Dämpferverlängerung von Steifigkeit und Dämpferhaltbarkeit funktioniert. Wobei sich das wahrscheinlich recht schnell raus stellt.
2. Der Reach ist mir 10-15mm zu lang. Wobei ich auch ein 50mm Vorbau gedacht hätte.
Eventuell passt´s mit 40er ja doch ganz gut. Müsste man mal fahren.
3. Das betrifft nicht das Bike: Mein ICB verkaufen? Mh, eher nicht.


----------

